# Sticky  What have you got in foliage?



## Manuran

Since there is such a successful thread dealing with flowers, I thought a thread on foliage would be great too. Since flowers are so fleeting, a lot of the look of the vivarium relies more on the shape, color and patterns of the plants themselves. Hopefully, this will be a successful thread.

Here's one to start. The Brazilian Philodendron 'Burle-Marx Fantasy' has always been one of my favorite philos for the terrarium. It has very nice color and pattern and the leaves remain relatively small. Several cuttings grown together will make a great shingle effect. Depending on the intensity of the light, the leaf color can range from green to blue to even slightly purple. On top of that it has some nice intricate markings. It is actually a species that has never been formally named. Supposedly rare in the wild and it is not very common in cultivation too.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Great isea! I will play when I get my camera in a few days. I love your plant! I would enjoy something like that.


----------



## Manuran

Thanks MWT, I am hoping it turns out to be an interesting thread. Looking forward to when you get your camera.


----------



## harrywitmore

I think this species of Peperomia or Piper is very interesting. As well as the unknown to the right, which I just lost.


----------



## 013

Wow i do like the philo.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia astephana* is a highland endemic to Malaysia and Borneo...










I've never tried it in a viv but it should do well in bright spot that dries out a tad every now and then.

*D. ovata* comes from Indonesia and Australia. There is also one from the Philippines I believe...










*Lepanthes calodictyon* (spelling may not be right). This was a great plant until I killed it... 










I suppose I could post about 45 billion bromeliad photos but I will refrain since we already have a "Post your best brom" thread.


----------



## 013

I must get that lepanthes. How did you kill it? :roll:


----------



## housevibe7

Ok...I'll play Chuck  

Korean Rock Fern (Polystichum tsussimense for those that really care)









Scindapsus pictus


----------



## harrywitmore

I know this one has been posted but it deserves to be on this thread for sure. It's a Ficus (I mistakenly typed Piper since that was once what it was thought to be) I believe and some think it may be villosa although I'm sure I agree.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Begonia versicolor*


----------



## Frogtofall

013 said:


> I must get that lepanthes. How did you kill it? :roll:


Not enough air flow. The thing bloomed and then rotted. At least I got the show! 

Harry, I think you mean Ficus.


----------



## Manuran

Wow, this is doing well. Nice pictures everyone. L. calodictyon is definitely one of my favorites.

Here's a little begonia from Lita Ecuador. It might be B. maurandiae or 
B. secunda. If not, I'm sure it is related to those. The "big" leaves in the photo are a little over an inch. Combined with the growing habit and crystalline texture, it is one of my favorite begonias.


----------



## Frogtofall

Ya know Chuck... I had that Begonia for all of 5 minutes. I kid you not, it rotted AS I took it out of the bag...


----------



## Manuran

it can be temperamental, but once you get it established it takes care of itself. You should try again.  . I've had it for over a decade now and I don't pay much attention to it's needs. I just enjoy it.


----------



## flyangler18

> Ya know Chuck... I had that Begonia for all of 5 minutes. I kid you not, it rotted AS I took it out of the bag...




:shock: Man, what a cool looking begonia too!


----------



## MJ

> Lepanthes calodictyon (spelling may not be right). This was a great plant until I killed it...


 :shock:  stunning little orchid tho 8)


----------



## Manuran

I don't think it will be possible to really appreciate this plant by looking at a photo, but here's one anyway. :lol: This is Algaonema picta Tricolor. All the leaves come out with varying degrees of blacklish green, silver/grey, bright green and chatreuse. I know that's four colors...lol. In the terrarium, it looks like a small colorful Dieffenbachia.


----------



## flyangler18

Nothing like a specialized leaf to get you excited!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia hirsuta*


----------



## Onagro

*Monstera frederichsthalii *








It was a little slow-growing at first but once it settled in, it started to do great.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Another vote for the 'Burle-Marx Fantasy', the foliage is just great.

Here are some others I like..

Episcia sp.










Begonia rajah










Syngonium sp. pink with green rim:










Syngonium erythrophyllum (just a simple dark green but the deep purple red underside is great):


----------



## Manuran

Hey Mike, 
I'm not normally a fan of Episcias, but that's a pretty one. Also, I have been growing rajah for a long time but, I've never had such a big leaf on mine. Your plant must be happy!  

I have a plant that I keep labelled as Syngonium sp. Llano-Carti road. It is very similar looking to your S. erythrophyllum, but in comparison mine always seems a little bigger and darker colored than that species. Could be mine is just a different plant of the same species. :?:


----------



## 013

Onagro said:


> *Monstera frederichsthalii *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little slow-growing at first but once it settled in, it started to do great.


I thought this one was called M. obliqua?


----------



## Onagro

013 said:


> Onagro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Monstera frederichsthalii *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little slow-growing at first but once it settled in, it started to do great.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this one was called M. obliqua?
Click to expand...

Actually, M. Obliqua has larger openings in the leaves and tends to grow low. My obliqua rotted because of that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Chuck I'm actually not positive on that Syngonium ID so it could be the same as yours for all I know. I just know that it originally came from ABG.


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> Chuck I'm actually not positive on that Syngonium ID so it could be the same as yours for all I know. I just know that it originally came from ABG.


Both of your plants look like Syngonium erythrophyllum to me. I think Chuck's plant just may have some different cultural influence or is another clone/collection. Variation within a species!


----------



## harrywitmore

Onagro said:


> 013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onagro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Monstera frederichsthalii *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little slow-growing at first but once it settled in, it started to do great.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this one was called M. obliqua?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, M. Obliqua has larger openings in the leaves and tends to grow low. My obliqua rotted because of that.
Click to expand...

From my experience there are many forms of obliqua and some are easily confused with frederichsthalii. This one looks more like frederichsthalii to me. I believe both of the Syngoniums are erythrophyllum.


----------



## andrew__

Ooh... a thread I can contribute to! Hopefully I'll be able to post some of these in the flower thread in a few months or so. Both of these do well in acidic to neutral pH and anywhere up to very hard water.

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'










Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia










(so far I've had better luck with the second one submersed, hopefully once this plant adapts (I've only had it for a month) hopefully I'll get a few more pink leaves on it.)

Both will do great in soggy substrates and high humidity so if all else rots... :wink:


----------



## dom




----------



## jmoose

This is a great thread
Though I love flowers too, I always find myself more attracted to foliage/fronds' shape, color, texture, patterns etc
Here's some of my favorites. Some are already in vivs and some not (house plants)


----------



## flyangler18

Whoa :shock: 

What's that last one, jmc? That is one COOL looking plant!!


----------



## Frogtofall

I aint him but I can answer. 

Lecanopteris mirabilis.


----------



## flyangler18

> Lecanopteris mirabilis.


Dude, I want some!


----------



## jmoose

Thanks Antone :wink: 
Yep he, of course, got it right and here's another pic of it from the top


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

neat!


----------



## flyangler18

What's the one just above it in your original post? That is one gnarly looking rhizome.


----------



## Frogtofall

The one above it looks like Lecanopteris sinuosa to me.


----------



## flyangler18

I need to get some. You have any, Antone?


----------



## Jeff R

I've posted this before but right now they both only have a few leaves but quite a few new little ones each. Ill post pics soon.









Lepanthes tentaculata top
Lepanthes calodictyon bottom

Antone,
Super humid and wet.


----------



## Jeff R

Growing in the top of my display tank. That counts as foliage.


----------



## andrew__

armed2teeth said:


> Growing in the top of my display tank. That counts as foliage.


ooh... nice - but what is it? :wink:


----------



## Jeff R

sphagnum moss


----------



## harrywitmore

Well this is not an impressive picture but the plant is. It's Amydrium zippellianum. It's a smallish growing Aroid that does well even as a house plant. Here's mine.


----------



## Jencylivez

Heres a macodes lowii I got in a trade. The veining is stunning!


----------



## jbeetle

This is a great thread, thanks for starting it Chuck.

*Philodendron hastatum* (immature growth):









*Begonia fagifollia*:









*Monstera siltepecana* (or at least that's what I think it is):









And lastly, probably one of my favorite plants. *Anthurium crystalinum*:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Microsorum musifolium



















Strobilanthes dyerianus










some type of rex begonia










'Panamanian' Ficus sp.


----------



## skylsdale

> Well this is not an impressive picture but the plant is. It's Amydrium zippellianum.


I've never seen that Aroid before, Harry--VERY cool.


----------



## Manuran

I'm enjoying everyone's plants and pictures!
Here's one that's cute
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum


----------



## Frognut

that Lemmaphyllum microphyllum is sweet! where did you get it?


----------



## jbeetle

*Peperomia bicolor*:









*Begonia paleata*:









*Microgramma species*(lycopodioides?):


----------



## dom

black velvet!! new leaf!


----------



## dom

jbeetle said:


> *Microgramma species*(lycopodioides?):




were do you get this from .. thats one sweeet vine


----------



## harrywitmore

jbeetle said:


> *Peperomia bicolor*:


Jon, I'm thinking that is not Peperomia bicolor. I have the same plant that I got from fishmommy and and I think it could be velutina although I'm not positive. It grows very different from bicolor which sort of rambles. Has yours flowered yet?

*Peperomia bicolor*


----------



## jbeetle

harrywitmore said:


> Jon, I'm thinking that is not Peperomia bicolor. I have the same plant that I got from fishmommy and and I think it could be velutina although I'm not positive. It grows very different from bicolor which sort of rambles. Has yours flowered yet?


Yeah, I'm not too sure it is P. bicolor either, but that's the tag I had with it so went with it for now. Do you have any pics of P. velutina? Mine hasn't flowered yet, or if it did I missed it. I'll keep a closer eye on it.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Duvalia heterophylla*


----------



## harrywitmore

jbeetle said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure it is P. bicolor either, but that's the tag I had with it so went with it for now. Do you have any pics of P. velutina? Mine hasn't flowered yet, or if it did I missed it. I'll keep a closer eye on it.


I only have a picture from my own plant and it looks just like yours. I did find a black and white from Exotica using this name. It looks identical. I also looked at the type picture I found on Peperomia.net and it looks like a match. But since I have no idea the source of the plant but if I look at the 2 side by side they really don't look like the same plant. The flower may be very different but we'll have to wait for that.


----------



## Frognut

Wow! this is a great topic! I am a sucker for mini plants. I never see them for sale. anyone willing to trade for a Alocasia Nebula 'Elaine'? I have at least 8 left now.


----------



## kwazarr

Some kind of Rex begonia that I found at Gardenworks one time










Here's the underside of the same leaf!










Ross.


----------



## Groundhog

*Groundhog in da House*

So I'm just learning this here photo deal, so please bear with me 

Left, neotropical side of the tank--includes Pep rubella, Tillandsia bulbosa, T. funckiana, Guzmania 'Teresa' and Episcia 'Silver skies.'










The Episcia, Begonia "Buttercup,' Philodenron 'Pincushion,' and Anubias nana in bloom. I really don't ever remember how the Philo and Begonia got in there!!!










One more of the left, open neotropical side










Finally, Til. funckiana, Guzmania 'Teresa,' Vriesea carinata w pups.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> *Duvalia heterophylla*


Antone, it's Davallia.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frognut said:


> that Lemmaphyllum microphyllum is sweet! where did you get it?


These show up quite often on eBay fairly cheaply. Check out 
http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-RARE-3-LEM...ryZ75606QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## harrywitmore

*Selaginella martensii albomarginata*










*Selaginella sp*










*Selaginella involcata*










*Selaginella mollis*










*Selaginella erythropus*










*Selaginella krausiana*


----------



## jehitch

Well, if selaginella is fair game, how about liverwort ... at least I think that's what this is. It just started sprouting out of some sheet moss I put down a couple months ago:








Anybody know for sure what these little leaflets are?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

That Selaginella involcata is pretty interesting. Do you have any information on it? Google didn't pull up anything.


----------



## harrywitmore

harrywitmore said:


> *Selaginella involcata*


I'll learn to look at the tag. It's actually *Selaginalla involvens*


----------



## harrywitmore

jehitch said:


> Well, if selaginella is fair game, how about liverwort ... at least I think that's what this is.


I love liverwort. The picture is too small for me to make much of it.


----------



## harrywitmore

jehitch said:


> Well, if selaginella is fair game, how about liverwort ... at least I think that's what this is.


I love liverwort. The picture is too small for me to make much of it.


----------



## Frognut

*Alocasia Nebula 'Elaine'*


----------



## robertomalaga

Wow :shock: , such a nice species, unfortunately in Spain is still so hard to get these species.
Regards


----------



## Guest

Nice, how large is that _Alocasia_?


----------



## Frognut

Khamul1of9 said:


> Nice, how large is that _Alocasia_?


This one only gets 12" it will fit in almost any viv! my thumbs love them and perch on the sturdy leaves. I have a few left for trade.


----------



## KeroKero

The "Liverwort" is more likely the first stage of fern growth... I got excited when I had that stuff pop up in some of my grow trays and they are just "pest" ferns.


----------



## droseraman

I love selaginella those are awsome


----------



## Frognut

KeroKero said:


> The "Liverwort" is more likely the first stage of fern growth... I got excited when I had that stuff pop up in some of my grow trays and they are just "pest" ferns.


It does look that way. liverwart has a scaley look and a fern sporiphite looks like bits of clear plastic. I have cultured both and liverwart is opaque (you can't see through it) either way both can be nice in a viv given the right location.


----------



## jehitch

Corey
I'll keep an eye on it to see what it becomes. It's very difficult to photograph, as the leaflets are more reflective than the surrounding moss, so they tend to overexpose. So far it looks just like the base of my liverwort, but if it comes up as ferns, I'll take 'em since they were free hitchhikers - the moss was an old bag that had begun to turn brown, so I couldn't sell it. I just threw it in an empty tank to see if it would come back.
Jim



KeroKero said:


> The "Liverwort" is more likely the first stage of fern growth... I got excited when I had that stuff pop up in some of my grow trays and they are just "pest" ferns.


----------



## KeroKero

Here are pics of my ferns when they started...


































Some foliage pics I have handy....









Peperomia hernandifolia... yes it was posted in the peperomia thread, but I love this plant... can't wait to get it back! Good thing I got out cuttings before it went down 









Chlorophytum 'Fireflash' - rather big for the average tank, but the bright highlighter orange stems compliment the green leaves very well... and considering I hate packing a lot of color into a tank I think it should say something that I like this plant so much!









Ok, ok, it had to be done... but at least it's not "typical" pothos! I prefer the solid forms of pothos over the traditional golden and marble queen varieties (tho the solid forms have more specific lighting needs). 









Because this begonia is so awesome, I need to post it again... even having killed off my stock twice  Next time I'm hoping to put it into a large established tank and let it do it's thing. Has anyone ever seen this species flower? And yes, I realize it's Lita, Ecuador, not Peru :roll: I never got around to updating the pic with correct info.









Maranta seem so underrated I guess because they are a "home depot" plant... I'm hoping to build up my collection of these again, and these plants just are so good at adding that splash of color without going overboard.









I love it for it's shape and texture... after seeing a tank with this basically as the main plant show casing a group of oyapok tincs, it really impressed me. I'm also currently in love with Ficus sp. 'Panama', but don't have a pic handy, and don't really know what it looks like when it mats.









_Philodendron grazielae _ - it may not have the color/pattern of 'Burle Marx Fantasy' (probably my fav philo), the shape and growth of the species puts it right into my second fav philo spot.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Frognut said:


> and a fern sporiphite looks like bits of clear plastic.


This initial growth is actually the fern gametophyte (the prothallus, and the fronds are the sporophyte). Great shot Corey!


----------



## Frognut

> This initial growth is actually the fern gametophyte (the prothallus, and the fronds are the sporophyte). Great shot Corey!


Thanks Michael for the correct lingo, I must need to brush up a bit! I didnt even get the spelling?


----------



## Frognut

While we are on ferns, here are a few pics I must share.









*Wall of Ferns at Como Park MN*









*All ferns, nothing else!*

I wanted to spend the entire day in there! they have a fog/mist that fills the entire room.


----------



## harrywitmore

That is awesome!  

*Blechnum brasiliense*


----------



## skronkykong

Kero, I have similar ferns popping up. At first I assumed they were liverworts but now they look more like ferns. They are at the top/left/center of this pic. Whatever they are I like them.


----------



## Frognut

> "harrywitmore"]That is awesome!


Yea! This place was great! and they were building the rainforest room when I visited, to include darts. to make a special trip just to see this place would be worth it.


----------



## harrywitmore

skronkykong said:


> Whatever they are I like them.


Those are a species of Pteris. They come up everywhere here and are very variable. Some are really cool with spider like foliage and some have very large course foliage. But, they will take over since they come up from spore so easily.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Peperomia rupicola aff.*


----------



## Manuran

That is a pretty Peperomia. Nice culture too.


----------



## fishmommy

hey, maybe you can help identify these two ferns that appeared in my tanks:

unidentified miniature that starts with those scaley growths shown earlier (thumb shown for size ref):









unidentified large fern (looks like a maidenhair type):









here's some other assorted foliage that is identified:
columnea 'early bird' - I just love the red edging on these









macodes petola - no foliage thread is complete without this plant!









episcia lilacina









pilea 'moon valley'









rabbit foot fern









maidenhair fern (I have the true name in my notes but am too lazy at this moment to get it)









purple passion vine


----------



## harrywitmore

*Re:*

All I can say is AWESOME!



Frogtofall said:


> *Peperomia rupicola aff.*


----------



## flyangler18

> All I can say is AWESOME!


No kidding! :shock: What a great looking species! :shock:


----------



## harrywitmore

I suspect the first one is very immature and so you will have to wait. I had some Camphyloneurum phyllitidis start out just like this but it's a huge fern when mature.

The second is a Adiantum but at this size it's also hard to tell.



fishmommy said:


> hey, maybe you can help identify these two ferns that appeared in my tanks:
> 
> unidentified miniature that starts with those scaley growths shown earlier (thumb shown for size ref):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unidentified large fern (looks like a maidenhair type):


----------



## Woodsman

*Killing Lepanthes*

The Lepanthes are an awesome genus, but almost all are very cool growing (from high elevations) and (therefore) really tricky to grow. Hobbyist growers are known to bring all their Lepanthes down into their basements in the Summer months in order to keep them cool, but many still perish. If one keeps their PDFs on the cooler side all of the year, this would be the best bet.

BTW, one of the few US federally-listed endangered orchid species is Lepanthes eltorensis, a species only found on a few tall palm trees in the Carib National Forest in Puerto Rico (have a look at Natureserve.org). It would be nice if some of us plant enthusiasts could "band" together to help some of the less fortunate orchids out there.

Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## Woodsman

*Well, if Selaginella is fair game...*

I think these are young fern gametophytes. Liverworts usually have more of a "thallus" or tongue from a very early age. If they are ferns, you should see some sporophytic leaves eventually coming out of the center. Please update when you can.

Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## fishmommy

harrywitmore said:


> I suspect the first one is very immature and so you will have to wait. I had some Camphyloneurum phyllitidis start out just like this but it's a huge fern when mature.


pictured is almost a year of growth....


----------



## harrywitmore

fishmommy said:


> pictured is almost a year of growth....


That still doesn't surprise me. The immature ferns I had stayed in that state for longer than that. It could be a mature fern but I just don't think so. Are these in a viv? Have you tried moving them out into a pot?


----------



## fishmommy

wow, that's interesting! I'll continue watching to see what happens than 

these are in a tank....why, do you think I should try one as a house plant?


----------



## harrywitmore

It never hurts to try a few. The small ones I had just didn;t do much until I potted them up.


----------



## KeroKero

The ferns I pictured have not really gotten any bigger than that.... by no means am I assuming they are full grown, but for whatever reason, they have not really gone past that "stage". Who knows what they actually are, since the spores travelled in on ABG cuttings :lol: The only spores to make it into a tank quickly got shaded over by pothos.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Harry already posted this Ficus sp. (possibly villosa but not sure on ID) but I just wanted to post another picture, because this thing is hairy.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

*Begonia Rex Little Keepsake?*









*Peperomia argyreia*









*Black Velvet and possibly Begonia Rex Black Beauty*









*ET Fern*









*Rugosa*









*Neo. Superball (I think. I lost the tag)*


----------



## skylsdale

I'm really enjoying this thread. I don't have much to add myself...but here's a NOID Begonia to keep things rolling:


----------



## KeroKero

I think the Ficus sp. should tentitively be called "Cousin It" in the hobby until it is IDed


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

skylsdale said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread. I don't have much to add myself...but here's a NOID Begonia to keep things rolling:


Really nice plant.


----------



## Manuran

Mike I like that picture of the villosa
skylsdale nice Begonia.

Here's a Begonia that I like. Although, I find it a little hard to grow.
Begonia amphioxus


----------



## KeroKero

WOW! What is the size of that begonia? Do you have other pics that might show more of the plant?

I don't know if I should drool too much since I can't keep the Lita begonia going


----------



## candm519

I'm with KeroKero on this begonia--is the leaf really that shiny? Gorgeous -- I love it!


----------



## KeroKero

I'm not sure if it's shiney/waxy as much as reflective... I've noticed a ton of begonias have that fine crystalline structure on their surface which I think is what is going on here...


----------



## Manuran

Glad you 2 like it. The largest leaf I have seen on it so far is about 3.5". In higher light, the leaves stay under 3". I guess because of the shape of the leaf it still looks dainty. I know what Corey means about the crystalline texture causing the shine. And this begonia definitely has some of that. But, it also seems a touch waxy to me. Either way, with a little light it looks shiny  
Sorry Corey, I took this picture last night as I was cutting apart my one mother plant. There is a picture on-line of someones overgrown plant in a bowl that might give you an idea. It can look a little messy, but I think with proper placement, it should make a very nice terrarium specimen. I divided my plant, so that I can experiment in more tanks.


----------



## KeroKero

Ok, so I found the overgrown plant pic... It looks like it might be a bit of a trailer? Grows up, gets heavy, falls over, roots? It could be a really interesting addition to the 65g I'm plotting out in my head, especially if it rambles. The idea is stream side boulders with lots of growth and rambling going on... mainly with the green and maroon/red plants (no crazy blue, pink, etc stuff). I'll add this plant to the possibilities list!


----------



## Manuran

I think the growing habit could be something like that. Or even growing on a rock and attaching itself at several points or even jutting out. It throws new growths from the base so I can imaging a pretty plant in time. It might work great as you picture it, although with the long tapered leaves, on top of the boulders might be the nicest spot.


----------



## KeroKero

The idea would be that they'd be rocks with epiphytic/lithophytic type clumps of plants growing on the rocks, as well as the background. The begonia would have a chance to grow both up and slightly rambling for most of the places I put it. Interspersed and repeated a couple times in the tank with some other foliage plants... the leaf shape is just awesome. I'm just getting all excited now!


----------



## harrywitmore

*Begonia chlorosticta*


----------



## KeroKero

Dammit Harry, my wanted list from you is long enough! Then you have to toss in another begonia I might like? This is getty crazy... I think I just need to drive over to your place and raid it :evil: 

Pretty impressive... I've not seen or heard of these two species begonias before (and I'm sure plenty others). I think they beat out the rexes  My google searches of course have lead to me other really interesting Begonia species pictures that make me just dream.


----------



## harrywitmore

I love the terrarium Begonias. Here are a couple of my favorites. Unfortunately I lost this one
*Begonia crispula*










*Begonia luzonensis*










*Begonia limprichtii*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Fully agree Harry. One of the best plants one can have in a terrarium in my opinion.


----------



## Manuran

Well grown plant Harry, esp. for such a temperamental species. 
I just cut apart my plant of B. chlorosticta last night too (I was on a begonia propagating tear. lol)
So, this is just a picture of a cutting. Still, I was wondering if our plants are of 2 different forms or just different growing conditions? Even in lower light, mine always has the red ribbing. There is supposed to be a "brown" chlorosticta out there. Do you know much about yours?
Corey, there are a lot of beautiful hard to find ones out there!


----------



## harrywitmore

This is not the brown form. It is also just recovering from low light so that may be the reason for the lack of red. I have had the brown form and it was AWESOME but rotted quickly. I will be trying to get another bit of it this spring.

I have tried growing the green form outside of a terrarium with no luck. It's picky and rots easy even in good conditions.

I think the great thing about most of these is that they need little or no air movement. The best grower I know has them in completely enclosed terrariums for months on end. He grows fabulous plants but alas does not sell them.


----------



## Manuran

Ooo, nice B. limprichtii Harry. I thought people might like to see a close up of that beautiful species. I think the pinkish-purple hairs are so amusing. BTW, is that B. pavonina to the right of the limprichtii? Do you have a picture of that species?


----------



## Manuran

okay, my last begonia for today. This is an unidentified one from Peru. It's a cane type and can get tall, but still it's very useful and pretty in the terrarium.


----------



## harrywitmore

I did at one time have a cutting of that species but it never took. I'm not really sure what that was to the right of limprichtii.


----------



## harrywitmore

This is one of my favvorite cane types. I think it's Begonia maculata but I'm not positive.


----------



## Manuran

Beautiful plant. But, I can see why you are not positive it's B. maculata.
I like it better than the maculatas that are available.


----------



## harrywitmore

I think it's a cultivar but I lost the tag.


----------



## Frognut

KeroKero said:


> Dammit Harry, my wanted list from you is long enough! Then you have to toss in another begonia I might like? This is getty crazy... I think I just need to drive over to your place and raid it :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm turning a nice shade of green with envy! You can count be in on that raid!
Click to expand...


----------



## reggorf

Here are a bunch of pictures of pretty leafs and plants that I don't know most of the names of.


----------



## Frognut

Hey Stacey
I like that Begonia in #7! and there is a tag in one of those unknown plants?


----------



## reggorf

Frognut said:


> Hey Stacey
> I like that Begonia in #7! and there is a tag in one of those unknown plants?


I said I don't know "most" of the names. I do know some of them.


----------



## housevibe7

I have always loved that peperomia! (#5)


----------



## Manuran

I like the Begonia rajah in the last picture.


----------



## harrywitmore

You are all welcome to come and pillage anytime. Come on down!

As for the plant Id's, I think I can help.

#1 Syngonium podophyllum cutivar
#2 Draceanea but not sure which one
#3 and #4 Hypoestes phyllostachya cultivars
#5 Peperomia argyreia
#6 Peperomia capreata cultivar
#7 Begonia 'Tiger Kittn' maybe on left and Peperomia fraseri on right
#8 Alocasia sinuata bullata??
#9 Neo Zoe or Eoz maybe
#10 Cryptanthus sp??
#11 Selaginella erythropus maybe. Interesting!
#12 Begonia rajah


----------



## reggorf

Thanks for the ID's and the compliments everyone.


----------



## KeroKero

Just make sure to keep pinching the hypeostes :shock: That stuff gets scraggly in a minute flat. 

I think another possibility for the Alocasia is _Alocasia rugosa_. I'm also inclined to think the cryptanthus cultivars are likely 'Marion Oppenheimer' in the center... grown in high light it gets lots of varigation down the center of the leaves had the variegation turns highlighter pink, otherwise it's mostly green with a white to pink thing margin. 'Pink Starlight' and 'El Rey' - other variegated pink bivittatus - don't seem to get the variegation down the middle as much as the side margins get wider. As much as I don't like pink, I like this crpt (I've got one going into bloom now) and it's not nearly as invasive as other bivitattus forms. The one to it's right is bivittatus 'Ruby', 'Red Starlight', or 'Novistar' - hard to tell the reds apart especially from a not fully colored up plant and the fact that I don't think ruby/red starlight are different and novistar may only differ by supposidly having a green leaf margin (haven't seen them all in person at the same time under the same conditions to compare).


----------



## housevibe7

Hey Stacey, very nice plants!

Oh yeah, #2 is a Dracaena deremensis.... more than likely 'Lemon Lime'... as that is a fairly common cultivar.


----------



## reggorf

Corey, 

Those crypts are up in very high light, actually only about 5-6 inches below the coralife fixture. They perked up as soon as I put them in the viv. I have a pic of another one that is in the bloomin thread from the same group. I just had them in a pot in my kitchen. They hardly had any roots. The one toward the back of the picture has roots trailing 4 inches away from the plants now. I did toss one more crypt in the bottom on the viv in the substrate that I thought was dead, and it came back as well. It was a dark red/maroon color. Now it is bright red with some green in it too. I really love the way that they looks. Also, the red brom was completely green when I put it in the viv. It is at the same level as the crypts. I can not believe how red it turned.


----------



## KeroKero

The whole plant will go that color, and they will love you. My Rubies went from bivittatus typical green to the deep red with good light, the same light that turned my oppenhiemer the highlighter pink. They like light


----------



## Frogtofall

I agree with the A. rugosa comment. There is a similar one some are calling, Alocasia chaii but its a bit larger and has more round foliage. I have a few growing out. Hopefully I can post them in this thread before too long.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia'*



















*Pteris cretica 'albolineata'*










*Tillandsia bergeri* (I think)


----------



## jmoose

Great plants and pictures, everybody !

Especially love *Begonia amphioxus* & *Selaginella w/ red tips*
Wow these are very very nice.

Here's one more from me (rather common one .....)
I always love Alocasia amazonica, but it gets darn BIG for a viv.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not sure on this Begonia


----------



## jbeetle

I'm not sure either, but I am pretty sure about wanting it. Really nice.


----------



## Frognut

Corpus Callosum said:


> Not sure on this Begonia


It looks just like the Begonia Masoniana "iron cross" in a viv. For me it has been very slow and not show the intended form within the viv. Did you get it at MWFF?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I didn't get it from MWFF, just got it from a local frogger, but I do have the begonia you mentioned and this one is definitely different. Thanks for the help, but I can enjoy it as is with no ID


----------



## Frogtofall

It almost looks like B. Mary Sizemore. I think there is another one... U-408? Looks similar.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I found this picture online of Begonia 'Jabberwocky', looks just like mine:

See image posted below


----------



## KeroKero

Nope, sorry on all counts folks, that's Begonia 'Manuas'. And bad Mike! The Jabberwocky pic is made because you're killing their bandwidth  'Manuas' is a cross between Soli-mutata and Thelmae... I love the magenta hairs! It also has a fun creeping habit... not as strong as thelmae, but it grows up, falls over, and roots. Makes it very easy to propagate (As my tons of cuttings rooting now will attest) and it does very well in frog tanks without getting huge. I'm trying to remember if I gave that plant to you or not... in good light it gets the excellent magenta hairs and nice compact growth, other wise it goes green and stringy.

Mr. Beetle if you promise to be social at some point I'm sure one of my plantlets would be happy to go your direction


----------



## harrywitmore

KeroKero said:


> (As my tons of cuttings rooting now will attest)


I would like to get in the queue for this one.


----------



## KeroKero

OMG I have something I can trade with you?! YES!!! I'll add you to the list  and then spend the afternoon wandering thru your website trying to figure out what to beg for you to propagate for me in trade :twisted: I'm still miffed that the hernandifolia is listed as coming from Antone and I was totally left out  (since I got it from the ABG and then gave some to Antone)


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Might I ask what are some identifying features of 'Manaus' (you mispelled it!  ) as compared to Jabberwocky? Because I'm still finding a few more pictures of Jabberwocky that mine looks identical with, but it does look identical to Manaus too.

Here's some Jabberwocky pics I found online (I hosted them this time):




















I'll get a full plant shot of mine when I get home, and will also try to find out where it came from.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

OK, my source says he got it from Black Jungle, so whatever they stocked at the time is what it is.

But since I've been plugging Jabberwocky so much, I may as well mention Rob has some for sale at http://www.violetbarn.com/begonia%20_collectors.htm if we ever wanted to grab some and compare with Manaus.


----------



## harrywitmore

KeroKero said:


> OMG I have something I can trade with you?! YES!!! I'll add you to the list  and then spend the afternoon wandering thru your website trying to figure out what to beg for you to propagate for me in trade :twisted: I'm still miffed that the hernandifolia is listed as coming from Antone and I was totally left out  (since I got it from the ABG and then gave some to Antone)


Well now Antone failed to pass that along so I shall update my site to reflect the true sources of that Pep :lol:


----------



## KeroKero

I love how I did this nice post... and it disapeared :evil: 

Here is a good article to read on U002/Manaus. Long story short... U002 is considered a natural hybrid of U003 (now known as _B. soli-mutata_) and U009 (now known as _B. thelmae_). Jabberwocky should look similar, as it is also a U003/soli-mutata hybrid, this time with _B. gehrtii_.

The major differences I imagine are size and texture. Jabberwocky should both be larger (since Manaus gets it's smaller size from the thelmae where gehrtii is as large or larger than soli-mutata - soli-mutata being a bit large for terrarium use and I imagine Jabberwocky is as well) and much more puckered than Manaus (your plant isn't puckered!). It also does not show the trailing/scandent character that Manaus shows... your pic also shows the typical node growth of Manaus (and when put to the ground it will root) where Jabberwocky is more bushy.

I don't know if they did then, but I know Black Jungle get plants from other sources and may have gotten the Manaus from the same person I got mine from.


----------



## KeroKero

I dunno Harry, I sent Antone a lot of my ABG trailing pep cuttings... might have gotten the Pep. sp. 'Jamaca' from me too :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore

KeroKero said:


> I dunno Harry, I sent Antone a lot of my ABG trailing pep cuttings... might have gotten the Pep. sp. 'Jamaca' from me too :lol:


Very possible. Antone? :?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks a lot for explaining that Corey. I only have two pieces of this so far, but here is a shot of the larger one if it helps strengthen the ID you gave it. The largest leaf is around 3 inches.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

To get us back on track and away from the begonia.. I got this as an unID'd Peperomia but have seen it listed as a Panamanian species. It's got small leaves, there's the oak leaf creeping fig for reference.


----------



## harrywitmore

Michael, that's a cool Pep for sure. Not sure I have seen it. Here's one I bought at a local greenhouse this week. At first I thought it was another P capreata cultivar but I'm almost positive it's a P griseo argentea if anything. the leaves are huge for any capreata or griseo argentea at 4"!


----------



## candm519

Mini Begonia 'Chocolate Cream'


----------



## candm519

Begonia 'Chocolate Cream'


----------



## Manuran

Hey Anne,

That's a really nice rex.


----------



## *GREASER*

Here is some random stuff. Some old and new. Some are since long gone.

I love these little epiphytic leafed plants. They seem to like it moist but not to wet and its good to let them dry a bit I would say and just keep them humid


















awsome shingle type grower. So far it seems like a really easy plant to work with.











Sweet!









I forget what this is but its awsome and I cant wait to get it in a tank. Some kinda philo I guess.











The names of these ferns slip my mind also but they have such a great look to them. I dont think they are super easy to keep in a tnak and I dont think they like wet feet so much. a couple died out in one tank and I have another one going strong so far in a new tank so I will see how she does.











Got these at home depot

















Another species of those epiphytic leaf plants. One of the coolest plants I have owned to date and my brother fuckin killed it while I was away and left him to take care of my plants!


----------



## harrywitmore

The plants that you are referring to as Epiphytic leaved plants are some species of Streptocarpus. The single leaved species are cool. They require constant high humidity to look good. Most I have seen always have leave damage. Too much heat will also kill them I believe. 

The reddish Philo gets huge by the way.


----------



## donstr

*GREASER* said:


> [/img]


What is this one? I picked one up around a year ago but have totally forgotten the name.


----------



## jmoose

Nice plants, Greaser !
I love this one a lot ! Is it from BJ ??


*GREASER* said:


>





harrywitmore said:


> The plants that you are referring to as Epiphytic leaved plants are some species of Streptocarpus.


Streptocarpus wenlandii ?? :wink: Very nice one !


----------



## Corpus Callosum

donstr,

I've seen that one go around as 'Red Emerald'.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Just got these, not sure how their color will change under my lighting.

*Begonia 'Stained Glass'*



















*Episcia 'Chocolate Velour'*










*Begonia 'Baba Loo'*










*Begonia masoniana 'Iron Cross'*


----------



## JoshH

Here's a sample shot of some of the cooler plants in my big tank... 8)


----------



## KeroKero

Philo "ihavenoidea" looks like it is wend-imbe. The selag is trying because of the pic... at first I thought it was dark, then I realized it was iridescent blue, which means its likely uncinata.

*Edited since I couldn't spell the species name right :?


----------



## Manuran

Hey Josh,
Lots of nice shapes and textures. Your plants also look very healthy!


----------



## Anoleo2

harrywitmore said:


>


That pep is awesome!


----------



## harrywitmore

This Pep is very easy to grow from leaves. PM me if you would like a leaf or 2.


----------



## reggorf

skylsdale said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread. I don't have much to add myself...but here's a NOID Begonia to keep things rolling:


So can anyone ID this one? I just bought the same one.


----------



## jehitch

*Re:*



KeroKero said:


> The "Liverwort" is more likely the first stage of fern growth... I got excited when I had that stuff pop up in some of my grow trays and they are just "pest" ferns.





Woodsman said:


> I think these are young fern gametophytes. Liverworts usually have more of a "thallus" or tongue from a very early age. If they are ferns, you should see some sporophytic leaves eventually coming out of the center. Please update when you can.
> Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


They are definitely looking like ferns:


----------



## jehitch

Here's a couple neat ferns that came labeled "woodland fern" that have been growing like crazy in my bog vivarium:
Fern A:









Fern B:









And a sundew that keeps sprouting babies. When new, it was about the size of my thumb. Now it's at least 6" in diameter"


----------



## flyangler18

Fern B = VERY COOL


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Sweet ferns.


----------



## AaronAcker

Pilea sp?


----------



## Manuran

I agree, fern B is pretty cool.

Here's a little fern I like. This is Bolbitis heterophyllum. The fronds grow to be only an inch and a half long. It's a cute little thing.


----------



## harrywitmore

That fern is a nice little fern. It can be had from aquarium dealers, It grows better out of water.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Harry,

I think you are confusing this one with Bolbitis heteroclita. Which is as you point out an aquarium fern that grows better out of water  . That species while staying small underwater, can get a fair amount bigger above water. I've only seen this particular species once. I got it about a decade ago from another fern hobbyist. I have no idea where she got it from. Glad you agree it is a nice little fern. 

btw, there is another beautiful Bolbitis you can get in the aquarium hobby (B. heudelottii), but I am assuming you are not referring to this one as it is bigger in size (both as submerged and emersed forms) and it grows really well underwater.


----------



## harrywitmore

Sorry, I did mean heteroclita. Mine looks like it. I cannot find a reference to B heterophyllum. It's not listed in the IPNI nor any reference I have.


----------



## Manuran

Yeah, I don't know if heterophyllum is the correct name or not, it's just what I received it as. I did find a reference to B. heterophyllum in a book on Bolbitis ferns, but to be honest I can't remember what it said and there was no photo. I guess I should head down to the University library one day and look at that book again.

Interesting. I always see B. heteroclita as a tri-lobed fern. The submerged grown plant always takes on a leaf form that looks like an oak leaf. Of course, I'm guessing that a lot of these heteroclita are collected from the wild, so who knows what is mixed in. Maybe you got lucky and found something out of the ordinary! Is your plant small? Mine only grows to be about 1 1/2" tall. Another thought I had is, If yours looks like mine, I wonder if you are actually talking about a Trichomanes fern. There is one species in the aquarium hobby (and that one grows better in a terrarium too!)


----------



## JoshH

Here's some more close ups....










Monstera...










and a bunch of stuff all mixed in!


----------



## JoshH

Here's A. scandens, some Masdavalia, pleuros, marcgravia, and others on a branch. Probably my favorite small anthurium


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Epipremnum pinnatum 'Cebu Blue'*


----------



## JoshH

KeroKero said:


> Philo "ihavenoidea" looks like it is wend-imbe. The selag is trying because of the pic... at first I thought it was dark, then I realized it was iridescent blue, which means its likely uncinata.
> 
> *Edited since I couldn't spell the species name right :?



Corey I think you're right with the philodendron. The selag definately isn't uncinata though, it's bigger, "crisper", and the color is actually bronze in good light. I think its from ecuador, it came from ABG. Maybe I can get a better pic....

I'm seeing alot of plants on this thread that I'm gonna have to get ahold of! :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore

JoshH said:


> Here's a sample shot of some of the cooler plants in my big tank... 8)



It's hard to tell from this picture. Does this plant ever produce any upright fronds or does it always crawl along the substrate.U have had S. plana grow this way and be this color for a while only to start growing upright later.


----------



## Frogtofall

I was going to try not to post any broms in this thread but this one is special so who cares... :wink: 

*Racinea crispa*


----------



## Jeff R

Antone,
When are the R. crispa going up for sale?
Jeff


----------



## harrywitmore

Yeah Antone? Those are so cool. My giant terrarium needs one of those for sure.


----------



## Frogtofall

Its going to be a looooong time boys. :wink: These things are slow! :?


----------



## harrywitmore

I'm a patient man. Hope I live that LOOOOOONG :lol:


----------



## skylsdale

> Here's A. scandens...


Can anyone suggest a vendor for this? I can't seem to find anyone who carries it.


----------



## Manuran

I was going to write that earlier Antone, but I didn't want to be the wet blanket. I find Racineas some of the slowest and most difficult bromeliads to grow. Do the crispas do well with the heat of the Florida summers?


----------



## Frogtofall

I grew them in a terrarium for most of the time I've had them. I am not sure how they will handle the heat this coming summer. I'm sure it won't be good... :?


----------



## dom

Frogtofall said:


> I grew them in a terrarium for most of the time I've had them. I am not sure how they will handle the heat this coming summer. I'm sure it won't be good... :?


with the weather weve been having im wondering if there will be a summer :?


----------



## JoshH

Here's two of my favorites, including my fav filler bromiliad Guzmania lingulata:









And a decent clumping Peperomia, anyone recognise it? :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore

I would say that Pep is Peperomia maypurensis.


----------



## Manuran

> Here's A. scandens...
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a vendor for this? I can't seem to find anyone who carries it.


skylsdale, if you are still looking for a plant of scandens I can offer a plant or seedlings at a fair price.
My plant is a bit shorter in leaf length, but that might just be from brighter light. Here's a pic of my mother plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

I can't remember if someone posted this one yet or not but ehhh, what the hell...


----------



## didi

Oh, very pretty.
What the name of this plant?

Di


----------



## Frogtofall

Woops! Begonia bipinnitifida.


----------



## KeroKero

Nice! First time I've seen it in bloom... very complimentary actually. I've always been a bit confused on this species before... would it be a good terrarium subject?


----------



## Frogtofall

KeroKero said:


> Nice! First time I've seen it in bloom... very complimentary actually. I've always been a bit confused on this species before... would it be a good terrarium subject?


Thanks. That Begonia would be a good terrarium subject for those with tall vivs. It does grow up rather than out.

I also forgot to mention that in the morning, the flowers smell like cherry cough syrup.


----------



## skylsdale

Thanks, Manuran. Sent you a PM.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Neolepisorus ovatus f variegated*


----------



## KeroKero

Ok, you can't post something like that and not give us more info lol. I know it's a Chinese epiphytic/lithophytic fern (because I haunt the site that you probably got it from) but I have no idea on size and possibility of a terrarium subject. I find the "varigation" on it particularly interesting!


----------



## harrywitmore

KeroKero said:


> Ok, you can't post something like that and not give us more info lol. I know it's a Chinese epiphytic/lithophytic fern (because I haunt the site that you probably got it from) but I have no idea on size and possibility of a terrarium subject. I find the "varigation" on it particularly interesting!


That's funny Corey :lol: 
I in fact did get this from the place you most likely saw it on although I bid on eBay for it so it came a bit cheaper.
I have been growing it in the new Giant Terrarium I set up last summer. It stayed in the all winter and really did nothing. It saw temperatures of about 45-50 min and 75 max in the winter. Now since it has begun to warm it has put on these new fronds in about a week and has many more coming. The fronds are about 5" max at the moment. It's in the most shaded spot in the space. I can't wait for it to really take off.


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah I follow that dealer on eBay too to try and get deals on some of the plants I want since otherwise they are so expensive :shock: Keep us updated, it is pretty cool. I don't think I'll be adding it only my wanted list from you, but its ever so long right now so I'm going to be super picky


----------



## candm519

Corey, you can always hope your secret spring-santa-swapper is Harry, and that totally unbelievable fern will be sporing into an envelope addressed to you by the 24th...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Too bad Corey didn't sign up for the spring swap :twisted: 

That is a really sweet fern Harry. I'm going to have to track it down and buy it for myself.


----------



## KeroKero

Corey is in the middle of setting stuff up in semi-hydro and getting ready for a move as well as getting new plants so there is not much for Corey to trade :? Corey was lucky to get Antone as her winder holiday swap person but doesn't think she'd be lucky to get Harry for the spring one so she just realizes she'll have to give Harry love, adoration, and $$$.


----------



## kwazarr

So would either Harry or Corey be willing to share the identity or location of this super secret site which both will neither confirm nor deny haunting on a regular basis?  

Ross.

PS...that really is a sweet fern btw!


----------



## pet-teez

Holy cow that is an amazing looking fern!!!
I did a quick google search for it and found a 2.5" pot for $35 - ouch
How tall/big do these guys get?



harrywitmore said:


> *Neolepisorus ovatus f variegated*


----------



## Manuran

Hey Ross,
The site is Asiatica. 

They have a really nice selection of interesting ferns, but they are pricey. Also make sure you read the text. Most of their ferns are temperate species. Many like cool dry winters to rest, so not the best match for the tropical vivarium. But some species are adaptable and will do well, just have to have some brave soul to jump in and test them  . I would be really interested to hear how Harry's Neolepisorus does. I have been eyeing that one for awhile.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys I need to drop a word in on that Begonia bipinnatifida.
This would be a terrarium subject but not a good frog tank subject as frog tanks are misted and the soil is too soggy. Ive been told this can be difficult to keep even in a fair sized greenhouse. The leaves are sooo sensitive to water and rot very easily.

If you have a tall terrarium that is fully enclosed this would fine . but it cant be watered often or misted at all.


Thanx

Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

Thats funny, my Begonia bipinnitifida gets sprayed 3 times a day. :wink:


----------



## Greatwtehunter

I also have had one in my viv for almost a year now and have had no problems. Maybe I just got lucky. :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore

I think this Begonia needs some air movement to do well but I have had it in a completely enclosed terrarium for more than a year. Never grow well but no rot.

Sorry for the perceived secrecy on the site but I have had mods pulled for not much more than mentioning sites here who aren't sponsors so I tend not to do it.

Neolepisorus ovatus f variegated, seems to be easy to grow. The fronds are about 6-8 inches on short rhizomes. Seems to be cool tolerant but does not seem to like extreme heat as it suffered some last summer outside. It's in a permanent home in the Giant Greenhouse and it is exploding with growth after being dormant in there all winter. It has put on about 4 fronds in a little more than a couple of weeks. I think it's going to be a favorite.


----------



## Scott

Geez... where did you get *both* of these from Michael?

s :?


Corpus Callosum said:


> To get us back on track and away from the begonia.. I got this as an unID'd Peperomia but have seen it listed as a Panamanian species. It's got small leaves, there's the oak leaf creeping fig for reference.


----------



## jbeetle

*Barbosella cogniauxiana:*


----------



## dart_king

what is that wall made out of? I like it


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Scott said:


> Geez... where did you get *both* of these from Michael?


Got them from some guy who ends his messages like this..

m :?


----------



## dart_king

what/? :?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

lil_man, I was just joking around with Scott, in reply to your question it looks like that is some tree fern panel?

Nice plant Jon.


----------



## dart_king

oh ok lol, thanks and ya mayby, it looks really good!


----------



## reggorf

Some new Rex Begonias. Anyone have any ID's? I got the first two a few weeks ago and the last two today. Sorry for the large pictures.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Columnea 'Lava Flow'*









*Begonia 'Venetian Red'*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Microgramma lycopodioides* (I think)



















*Alocasia infernalis* (thanks Antone)


----------



## NathanB

i really like the Microgramma lycopodioides


----------



## toxicterribilis

*Real nice plants guys..Begonia by far are one of my favorites.*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Begonia luzonensis*










*Begonia 'Baba Loo' *another pic than before because it is starting to get this nice neon green on black/purple.. really cool miniature.


----------



## Guest

Corpus/Michael,

Nice fern and and I love the Allocasia.
What is the size of the leaf on that Fern? The venation is very cool.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Cesar, 

The fern leaves vary between 2-4".

The Alocasia has two growing tips, it already bloomed so hopefully will split.


----------



## jbeetle

*Peperomia bicolor:*









*Peperomia species, Panama (1):*









*Tolomnia (Oncidium) slyestris:* Largest plant in this pic is 2" tall (mature size).


----------



## roxrgneiss

Some of my smaller ferns; not the bulk of my plants, but I'm working on it. I think a couple have been shown here before.

Pyrrosia sp









L. microphyllum









P. piloselloides









Drymo. piloselloides









Micro. piloselloides









Dav. repens (no mature fronds yet, so it does get a little bigger)









Dav. sesillifolia 









Hum. (Dav.) parvula









Dav. heterophylla 









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## housevibe7

Very Nice Mike! Gotta love those ferns :mrgreen: Especially the little ones.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I can't wait to get my D. heterophylla and M. piloselloides! Charles just sent mine out today I think. Nice stuff Mike.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I would love to get into minerature ferns, but I don't know where to find them. Any ideas guys? The stuff above is just plain cool.


----------



## Manuran

Hey Mike,
Nice ferns. On the D. repens, that looks like a nice patch that you have grown. I wonder if it is possible to keep the plants in a juvenile state? Usually before the time my plants get to that size, they start to throw mature leaves. I have a few plants, but they are all several inches tall. Would be nice to be able to keep them small. Great job on the growing btw.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Glad y'all like em, mini ferns hold a spot as close or closer to my heart as mini orchids. I always get excited when I find out about another mini fern.  

Wayne, ebay is a good place to start; ferns like some of those are sporadically offered, just takes a lot of watching and bidding. BJ may still carry one of them, on the rare collectibles page I think. The others are either from trades or from asking online vendors who carry rare plants about availability (read bugging random people).

Hey Chuck, as much as I wish I could take credit for the D. repens, it is a fairly new acquisition. :wink: I think it is a very good sized plant for the price I paid. It would be neat to see it stay small though. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Manuran

Well, it looks like all of your ferns are happy 
Let me know if it stays small like that.

Here's another nice small fern. Peltapteris peltata


----------



## roxrgneiss

Very nice, Chuck - I really like that one; it looks so delicate. What size are the fronds?


----------



## Manuran

Hi Mike,
I forgot to include my penny! lol
The fronds are about an inch, or a little larger across. It's one of the smaller peltata forms that I have seen.

Here's another form that's a little larger at 2 inches across


----------



## roxrgneiss

That is a sweet fern also, I can't decide which one I like best. Still no penny! :lol: Please tell the fern fairy to slip a P peltata under my pillow. :wink: We need a "what do you have in ferns" thread now too. haha


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

roxrgneiss said:


> We need a "what do you have in ferns" thread now too. haha


Start one! Ha ha.

Thanks for the tips. I will be coming over later this week to steal some ferns  But great posts everyone, I love learning about new plants to add to my collection.


----------



## *GREASER*

I want some Dav. heterophylla! Mini ferns have become some of my favorite plants over the last couple of years.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Another shot of Davallia heterophylla, as I just got mine today (finally);


----------



## Frogtofall

Thank GOD. Now you can leave me alone about it! :twisted: 

:lol:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It is not hard to find other plants to bother you about :mrgreen: 

On another note I'm finally getting Neomortonia rosea in June too.. um is anyone attending the AVSA National Convention in Tulsa? I'm gonna need someone to deliver it to me.. lol


----------



## *GREASER*

Frogtofall said:


> Thank GOD. Now you can leave me alone about it! :twisted:
> 
> :lol:



NOW I AM


----------



## Ryan

That Davallia heterophylla is kickin! Would love to get my hands on some of that, looks great!


----------



## harrywitmore

Adiantum macrophyllum


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Now that is cool!


----------



## Manuran

harrywitmore said:


> *Neolepisorus ovatus f variegated*


Hey Harry,

Just wondering how your fern Neolepisorus ovatus variegated is doing? It's been a couple of months now, is it growing well? I ask cause I'm still thinking of getting one. Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore

Chuck, it is doing well. It has slowed down from the initial burst of fronds but it has 2 new ones coming up.










Your Peltapteris peltata is awesome. I have been looking for that one if you know any sources for it.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Raphiocarpus peteloti*


----------



## JoshH

Here's some anthuriums and a cool mini Begonia...


----------



## Manuran

Hey Josh,
Anthurium cutucuense has to be one of my favorites. It does need cooler temps to do real well though. Good luck with it. It would def. make a vivarium special


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> Hey Josh,
> Anthurium cutucuense has to be one of my favorites. It does need cooler temps to do real well though. Good luck with it. It would def. make a vivarium special


Chuck, do you know where it comes from? It seems to be pretty rare in collections and I don't really have much info on it. Mine is doing well in my grow out tank with all my other more delicate stuff. I hope it doesn't get too big. And of course I love the Anthurium polyschistum, which is doing great now with new leaves....  

Anybody know what type of Begonia that is?


----------



## Manuran

Hey Josh,
It's from the Cordillera de Cutucu in Ecuador. It used to be rare in collections (I believe it's actually pretty rare in the wild) but it has been coming out from a grower in Ecuador regularly for awhile now.
It's still pretty uncommon in collections though. In leaf size it doesn't get too big and I could be wrong, but those look like they are mature size leaves. It's a viner though. Luckily, a slow viner


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Same Episcia sp., but different tanks;


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Cool Episcias!!!

These are from tanks and around the yard. Don't even know what they are.



















Unknown Begonia


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Growing in various Orchids I have. 

Unknown growing in a Phal pot.









Liverwort? Growing in a Phrag pot.


----------



## KeroKero

It's a baby fern, one of the early stages.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thanks Corey, thought so. Hopefuly I can keep it going.


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah yeah, just you try and stop it :shock:


----------



## harrywitmore

Unknow plant from ABG. I have almost lost it many times but I still have it. I think it's a Piper but I have no idea and it has never flowered. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## KeroKero

Holy **** :shock: Very cool... so it's a vine? ABG unknowns always turn out to be the coolest plants don't they  *adds it to the list of plants to eventually raid from Harry*

I so need to take a trip to NC, if only to see some of these beauties in person.


----------



## harrywitmore

Hah, you could come and help me find them. I lose plants from time to time and this is one of them.  

Yes it' sort of vines like many Pipers like Piper nigrum.


----------



## KeroKero

I'll help you clean, organize, and find for clippings  Could be a fun weekend! Only about... 7 hours each way...


----------



## harrywitmore

You got the job! I will be doing lots of work in my larger greenhouse. Man, there are Begonias out there that have 1' leaves. Selaginella (willdenovii) that is 12 feet tall. No kidding! It's crazy!


----------



## jdogfunk99

It's a orchid but I don't remember the name. (My first attempt at posting a pic.)


----------



## reggorf

I was asked to take pictures of leaves for a friend to print and hang up in her bathroom. Here are the ones I took for her to pick from.

Dracena








Varigated Pothos








Philodendron scandens micans








Vanilla Planiflora








Ficus pumilia








Peperomia Scandens








Begonia Rajah








Fittonia








Philodendron








Maranta Leuconeura
















Dischidia








Lime Pothos








Pothos








Silver Philodendron








Alocasia








Saleginella








Philodendron


----------



## KeroKero

Oooo I like the blue/grey philodendron... I wonder if it's a juvie form/related to hastum (sp?).

The Silver Philo (or silver pothos) is Scindapsis pictus


----------



## harrywitmore

My guess would be Maxillaria tenuifolia but if not that a Maxillaria at least.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If it is Maxillaria tenuifolia (looks just like mine) the bloom has a nice coconut smell.


----------



## jmoose

On the way to NAAC, we stopped by the Smith College Botanical Garden (which was a part of NAAC field trip 2 that was cancelled) to see what they got. Their garden is not as big as well known bot gardens but was packed with beautiful plants. We spent a good hour + there and really enjoyed their collections.
So here is a set of pictures for those have never been this garden and hopefully inspires some to visit them and make a donation.

























































































More pictures of plants from Simth College Bot Garden ---> *HERE*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hope this cutting makes it, *Pearcea hypcyrtiflora* from Ecuagenera


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Begonia bogneri









*


----------



## Julio

u guys make me want to get a green house!!


----------



## Deli

I dont have any Pictures, at the moment, but here What I have in my Viv:

- Ficus pumila (variegated Creeping fig) 
- Tradescantia fluminensis (Wandering Jew)
- Fittonia species (Poke-a-dot Plant)
- Vesicularia dubyan (Java Moss)
- Caladium hortulanum (Angel Wings)
- Neo. Flare Up Bromeliad 
- Neo. olens Vulcan Hybrid Bromeliad


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

More Rex begonia.


----------



## donstr

Mywebbedtoes said:


> More Rex begonia.


I had one like this in my viv. Unfortunately, it just kept on dropping leaves. I hope it decides to come back because it's a great looking plant.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

They will do that if they are not aclimated. If you put a leaf cutting in the tank it should do fine once it gets going.


----------



## Frognut

Corpus Callosum said:


> Hope this cutting makes it, *Pearcea hypcyrtiflora* from Ecuagenera


The one I got started to got out so I through in some springs. I now have new leaves forming :lol:


----------



## phrakt

Not much foliage yet, but after 4 months of patience, I have been rewarded. These are seeds of a large Dracontium that we found in Peru (no ID on the species yet).










The seed itself:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Well, this will sound terrible but...

Good luck with your nuts!


----------



## NathanB

This place has really showed down.
Peperomia ferreyrae
[attachment=1:1f1zll5x]Picture 010.jpg[/attachment:1f1zll5x]


----------



## dom

bussardnr said:


> This place has really showed down.
> Peperomia ferreyrae



how does this do in vivs? our school had a green house that was getting torn down so my teacher told me to go take whatever plants were left that i wanted and i think that is one of the ones i had, i have them out side right now growing along our chain link fence. ill post a picture when i get home


----------



## NathanB

I would think so, but i haven't tried it myself.


----------



## harrywitmore

Peperomia ferreyrae tends to like it on the dry side so you may have problems with it rotting in a viv. If you try it , try a tip cutting and not an entire plant.


----------



## candm519

_Cyclopogon wexleyanus_
I love this one, a terrestrial orchid with silver striped green leaves, so far doing well in my big tank.


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice Anne!


----------



## JoshH

Nice orchid!

This threads been slow for awhile....I think everyone's slowly running out of plants to put up, lol


----------



## candm519

Maybe we are waiting for our _Bertolonia sp_ with furry red-fuzzed leaves now approaching 6 or 7 inches long to get the white football markings of _B. maculata_, or other identifying marks. Harry?


----------



## harrywitmore

Anne, that species does not get the maculata type markings but does it need any? That's beautiful. I neve have potted any up to watch it grow.


----------



## candm519

It is beautiful, and unbelievable soft. You know how partial I am to hair and fuzz. (On plants) It reminds me a bit of _Siderasis fuscata_ (a rosette shaped, wonderful houseplant in the wandering jew family), but these leaf colors are more varied, delicate and iridescent, modified by the reddish allover fuzz. 
I'll presume the flowers will be pink? -- I'll accept that in lieu of white leaf markings.


----------



## harrywitmore

I just got this from the Violet Barn to try. It was a perfect rosette before I dropped it.  

*Koellikeria ernoides 'Polo Polo' *


----------



## candm519

I was eyeing that plant just the other day, thinking 'Gee, I wish Harry would buy this and give me a baby'. So stick that broken leaf in some dirt and put my name on it, okay? As long as the yellow dots in person don't look like some sucking insect has been at work on the underside...


----------



## harrywitmore

Done!


----------



## candm519

Thank you!


----------



## harrywitmore

Another Violet Barn aquisition

*Drymonia chiribogana*


----------



## vivariman

I thought that I would join into this thread. Not flashy, not colorful, but I think some will like it. Oh man... My 'phyte addiction is coming back!

Lycopodium/Huperzia cuernavacensis 









Lol... Now I won't have to go to strange scientific species names databases to remember how to spell the species name


----------



## JoshH

harrywitmore said:


> Another Violet Barn aquisition
> 
> *Drymonia chiribogana*
> 
> Harry, what's this Violet Barn you speak of, a gesneriad mecca perhaps??? How small does that Drymonia stay, I love the one that BJ sells, hope they have it at the MARS show so I can get some......


----------



## Groundhog

Guys,

According to Michael Riley, gesneriad maven, that Drymonia variegata needs 150% humidity. Odd, as it does eventually vine. The violet barn is http://www.robsviolet.com--check out their "minature houseplants" and "miniature gesneriads'" page. I am with Greater NY Gesneriad, and I can attest to the quality of their plants, as they brought some to our Jan 08 meeting.

Also check out Judy Becker at Lauray, http://www.lauray.com Nice lady, with a fine selection of gesneriads, begonias and peperomias.


----------



## harrywitmore

Many Drymonia are not nearly as sensitive to humidity as D variegata. The one I posted is a tall grower so it would need to be trimmed to keep it low.

Lyndon Luon is also good source for gessies

http://www.lyndonlyon.com/Directory CP list.html


----------



## NathanB

harrywitmore said:


> Many Drymonia are not nearly as sensitive to humidity as D variegata. The one I posted is a tall grower so it would need to be trimmed to keep it low.
> 
> Lyndon Luon is also good source for gessies
> 
> http://www.lyndonlyon.com/Directory CP list.html


ooooo i havn't seen this one before


----------



## barbar0

vriesea marnier lapostollei











............................
barbara


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Streptocarpella sp.*









*Peperomia velutina*









*Peperomia bicolor*









Lost the velutina and bicolor if anyone has some to spare.


----------



## harrywitmore

Calathea micans 'Silver Stripe'


Well, you would normally see a picture here but it seems that the editor for messages no longer comes up on my PC. Here's a link.


http://www.cloudjungle.com/cloudjungle/Marantaceae/Calathea/Calathea micans.jpg


----------



## NathanB

harrywitmore said:


> Calathea micans 'Silver Stripe'
> 
> 
> Well, you would normally see a picture here but it seems that the editor for messages no longer comes up on my PC. Here's a link.


Are you talking about the list with the different tags


----------



## harrywitmore

Yes, I was informed you had to select the editor in the user control panel. I believe the enhanced editor would be a better default than the basic editor. I got it now.


----------



## housevibe7

Thats a neat one Harry.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a nice gesneriad. This is Pearcea hypocyrtiflora. I just love the iridescent colors in the leaves.
It's growing habit is also nice as it spreads in a vivarium.
On top of that it gets a red/orange hairy flower that's adorable. The next time my plant flowers, I post a photo in the flower thread.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey, now that's a nice one! I'm not a big fan of gesneriads, but I like that foliage. Bet it looks great in bloom too. I always enjoy when cool plants I've never seen show up here. 

Mike


----------



## mwladdicted

Syngonium 'Pixie'?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Kohleria 'Snakeskin'*










*Kohleria 'Silver Feather'*



















*Drymonia cuyabonensis*



















*Drymonia ecuadorensis *(need to confirm ID with grower)










and already posted but a great plant,

*Drymonia chiribogana*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Philodendron verrucosum* (young leaf)











*Ceratostema rauhii*


----------



## candm519

Looks like you're on a roll, Mike. I think that Drymonia chiribogana is especially sweet.


----------



## NathanB

that Ceratostema rauhii is awsome, where did you get it?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anne, two meetings and a few trades in the same weekend - gesneriad society at planting fields arboretum on Saturday and black jungle's greenhouse on Sunday. 

Nathan, I got it from Black Jungle, it was their very last one in stock but they have it available here and there. Super slow grower I've been told.


----------



## Frogtofall

Nathan, shoot me an email, I have the plant.


----------



## roxrgneiss

While the subject of small epiphytic ferns is coming up a lot in the plant forum, I thought I would post some shots of two little ferns I purchased from Charles Alford (Rareferns) this past week. I already had cuttings of both ferns, but they are fairly slow growers and his are good sized plants for the cost. I've had really good luck with Pyrrosias in my tanks, while I find many of the smaller Davallias and even some Microgrammas more challenging - just my experience though.

Pyrrosia nummularifolia









Davallia sessilifolia (this picture doesn't show even half the plant)









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice Mike, Those both do pretty well for me in terrariums. The one I have the most problem with is Davallia parvula. I get these nice plants from Charles and they start losing fronds as soon as I get them in my conditions. I think he uses magic to grow them.


----------



## roxrgneiss

harrywitmore said:


> Nice Mike, Those both do pretty well for me in terrariums. The one I have the most problem with is Davallia parvula. I get these nice plants from Charles and they start losing fronds as soon as I get them in my conditions. I think he uses magic to grow them.


Hhahaha! Finally got a laugh today. 
I couldn't agree more; parvula is a love/hate relationship for me. One day though... Honestly, I think I've been keeping it too bright and moist, when I should keep it shady and moist or bright and dry.

Maybe he will start selling his magic fern dust at some point?


----------



## harrywitmore

I have one small D parvula doing well in one small 10 gal vert terrarium, But, I place in in there as a small cutting not a rooted plant so that could be the key. Any one that wants to know about what I think of the quality of Charles Alford's ferns, feel free to PM me. Since he is not a sponsor I can't express that opinion here.


----------



## roxrgneiss

harrywitmore said:


> I have one small D parvula doing well in one small 10 gal vert terrarium, But, I place in in there as a small cutting not a rooted plant so that could be the key. Any one that wants to know about what I think of the quality of Charles Alford's ferns, feel free to PM me. Since he is not a sponsor I can't express that opinion here.


Same here, I would be happy to vouch for Charles' ferns also. 

Yes, I think cuttings sometimes adapt better too - All I have left of parvula I've purchased in the past is cuttings... Fortunately, there are loads of other great little ferns to try out.


----------



## reggorf

This just popped up out of my moss. Any idea what it is? It is growing pretty fast.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey Stacey,

It looks like a begonia, if that's the plant you're referring to. The only other plants I see are the moss and riccia. If I'm not mistaken, it appears to be 'Lita, Ecuador', a miniature, trailing species. Where did you get the moss?

Mike


----------



## reggorf

That is what the other Mike said too. I think I got the moss at Petsmart. It is called "frog moss". Is it going to get a flower?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Interesting, I wouldn't expect it it arise from moss, unless that moss came from Ecuador or a tank that also contained seed or living tissue of the begonia. Definitely a cool thing to have spring up! 

I haven't had it flower, but I assume it could happen. 

Mike


----------



## JoshH

Yep that's identical to the Begonia 'Lita that I've had. I never have had much success with it, but I think I kept it too wet. That's an awesome find!

Mike ~ Those ferns are great! You're picking up some really neat species


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yeah, I said the same thing - how did Begonia 'Lita Ecuador' sprout from your petsmart moss? If that is what it is, which it does look like.

BTW that stuff melts on me every time I get it. Mike is yours growing well? Bring some for me on Saturday  attempt number 5..


----------



## EricM

Stacey,

I gave Ash a cutting of that begonia at Naac, any chance you got a piece of it in trade and forgot? Even a small piece of rhizome can grow into a whole plant. 

It is a very touchy begonia, It doesn't like it too wet (melts) or too dry. I find that it does well in the back of the tank away from any screen ventalation and amongst other plants that probably provide a humidity gradient it does well in. It will grow up and over broms, etc. once it gets established. I have never seen any flowers from it in my tanks.

Good luck with it
Eric


----------



## harrywitmore

I got this Begonia a couple of times and it melted so the last time I got it I placed it in a 10G terrarium with damp LFS and completely sealed it with plastic wrap. The light is provided by an aquarium hood with one 12" bulb. It has filled the aquarium and it really growing well. So, I think it does not like to be watered much but loves really high humidity but not really bright light. It's one of my favorite Begonias.


----------



## reggorf

I suppose anything is possible. I am really not sure where it came from. But what I find a little strange is the conditions it is in seems to be what you guys are saying it would not grow well in. It is out in the open(so gets a lot of light). It is in the front of the tank under the vents on the front door.(so it gets a bit of ventilation.) And I does get misted on every few days(so it gets a decent amount of water). I guess it is the right balance because it is growing well. This tank is pretty humid too.


----------



## roxrgneiss

reggorf said:


> I suppose anything is possible. I am really not sure where it came from. But what I find a little strange is the conditions it is in seems to be what you guys are saying it would not grow well in. It is out in the open(so gets a lot of light). It is in the front of the tank under the vents on the front door.(so it gets a bit of ventilation.) And I does get misted on every few days(so it gets a decent amount of water). I guess it is the right balance because it is growing well. This tank is pretty humid too.


It's hard to say exactly why this sensitive plant gives people trouble in each case, as most tanks are different in some ways. I think yours enjoys growing over the moss, which gives it plenty of air around the rhizome and leaves and raises it above wet substrate. 

Mine is coming back from a brief die back this summer. Since I have had it, I have grown it under bright light, high humidity, and good air movement. The leaves get reddish under the high lighting, but it grows vigorously. 

Good Luck with it, Stacey.  


I'll see if there is enough to bring a bit for you, Mike.

Mike


----------



## somecanadianguy

some new plants im gonna try out 
craig


----------



## andrew__

I'll follow that up by also posting a fern:










Anyone know what type it is? Asplenium... something?


----------



## JoshH

How bout' these?


----------



## Jason

Very nice! What is this one?



JoshH said:


>


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Philodendron verrucosum


----------



## JoshH

Yep you got it Mike! It's one of the coolest Philos I've seen. I hear it can get kinda big though..... The other two are pretty hard to figure out. Ones a rare tropical and the other is some sort of fast growing weed/shrub that popped up in the tank. Maybe Harry or Chuck can help with them


----------



## harrywitmore

From what I was told by one of my Aroid friends. Philodendron verrucosum has many clones. Some get huge and some stay relatively small. Some have the bristles on the stems and some don't. I just recently received one that has large leaves and no bristles. They are all beautiful.

Your bottom photo looks like a Marcgravia to me. The middle is a mystery. I have seen this plant but not sure where.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have been after this plant for some time now. It's a very good subject for terrariums with awesome foliage.

*Drymonia variegata*


----------



## JoshH

The last one is Marcgravia rectifolia. I really don't know what the middle one is but it looks very cool in a terrarium. Nice Drymonia, never seen that one before.....


----------



## housevibe7

That's a drymonia Harry??? Wow, very nice!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's surprising how much the Drymonia species vary in appearance (just another reason Gesneriaceae is such a great family  ..shameless plug ). Violet Barn had that species available last month.


----------



## NathanB

I've seen your guys pictures of your Drymonia and they are real nice, but i've never seen them for sale anywhere


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Here is a list of all the local chapters in the gesneriad society, if one is near you (the washington DC chapter is), I'm sure you can find a local to get this cutting from if you attend one of the monthly meetings.

The Gesneriad Society


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Gloxinella lindeniana*



















*Corytoplectus cutucuensis *


----------



## harrywitmore

Looks like a fruitful day Michael. The flower on the Corytoplectus are awsome so you got something to look foward to. That Gloxinella looks awesome. When I have grown it it never looked that good.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Corytoplectus came from Bill Price and the Gloxinella from Ben Paternoster. Hopefully they root ok. I also got rhizomes of a few Kohleria's and Diastema's so we'll see how they turn out. If only I had caught Bill before he filed the phytosanitation certificate I would have came out with some other goodies, but I'll just get them in a few months.


----------



## Jason

Very nice Mike!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Begonia imperialis*










*Columnea linearis*


----------



## Cindy Dicken

* Begonia amphioxus*









* Silver or Spotted Squill*









*Hoya polyneura*









* Begonia Golden Sands *









* Begonia U404*









* Mini AV 'Rob's Twinkle' *









* Begonia Lita Sp*


----------



## harrywitmore

Cindy, the Begonia Golden Sands is really cool. How does it grow?


----------



## Bcs TX

My juvie (b/b auratus) Love this plant! I like it for its nice downward growth.
Went through this post and some look similar. I apologize if this is a repeat.

"Possum Foot Fern", Davallia penthaphylla, this is the picture when I just planted it.


----------



## Cindy Dicken

harrywitmore said:


> Cindy, the Begonia Golden Sands is really cool. How does it grow?


* Thanks Harry!
It is a rhizomatus hybrid, that like humidity.*


----------



## roxrgneiss

Nice plants, Cindy! I really like these too:

Begonia amphioxus









Mini African violet 'Rob's Twinkle' 









You aren't going to offer any of them on your website, are you?  Had to ask! 

Mike


----------



## Cindy Dicken

roxrgneiss said:


> Nice plants, Cindy! I really like these too:
> You aren't going to offer any of them on your website, are you?  Had to ask!
> 
> Mike


*Mike, there is no telling what Vivarium Concepts will be carring in the new year!*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

harrywitmore said:


> Philodendron verrucosum has many clones. Some get huge and some stay relatively small. Some have the bristles on the stems and some don't. I just recently received one that has large leaves and no bristles. They are all beautiful.


I finally moved my very hairy/bristled (on the petioles) verrucosum into a viv and it just put out a new leaf which has absolutely no hairs at all on the petiole (went from low humidity to very high humidity). I wonder how many of these 'different' clones going around are just due to cultivation practices? I'll post some pics later of the different petioles on the same plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> I finally moved my very hairy/bristled (on the petioles) verrucosum into a viv and it just put out a new leaf which has absolutely no hairs at all on the petiole (went from low humidity to very high humidity). I wonder how many of these 'different' clones going around are just due to cultivation practices? I'll post some pics later of the different petioles on the same plant.


Give it a while, sometimes the vesture does not become apparent until the stem has matured some. In other plants it can be the opposite where the younger stems and leaves have vesture and lose it as they age.


----------



## harrywitmore

Corpus Callosum said:


> I finally moved my very hairy/bristled (on the petioles) verrucosum into a viv and it just put out a new leaf which has absolutely no hairs at all on the petiole (went from low humidity to very high humidity). I wonder how many of these 'different' clones going around are just due to cultivation practices? I'll post some pics later of the different petioles on the same plant.


I think there are many clones but there is also variability in each clone. The lady I got my plant from had many clones growing in the same greenhouse on the same bench so I don't think it's all cultural. The one she sent me has no bristles at all on mature or old leaves.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Frogtofall said:


> Give it a while, sometimes the vesture does not become apparent until the stem has matured some. In other plants it can be the opposite where the younger stems and leaves have vesture and lose it as they age.


Well the thing that had me confused was that the leaf put out right before this one, had the hairs right from the start, but this new leaf (after the environment change) does not.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Piper porphyrophyllum - *I think this species comes from Indonesia and Malaysia. It is another of the vining species similar to crocatum.


----------



## NathanB

I wish i could find one of those somewhere


----------



## harrywitmore

This was a hard one for me to get. I got P crocatum from the same person but I'm not sure it's going to make it. These things grow slow for me and take a long time to root.


----------



## NathanB

I have Piper sylvaticum but would really like those 2 also. can you lmk if you ever stumble across them again?


----------



## harrywitmore

I think Asiatica has crocatum and maybe Glasshouse Works. If I can get mine to grow decently I will be happy to share it.


----------



## NathanB

have you ordered from Asiatica, they have lots of eyecandy


----------



## harrywitmore

Yes I have. Email or PM me and I will give you setails of my experience. Since they are not a sponser I can't say it here.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think the way the rules are now, you can't say even if they were a sponsor. :/

*Columnea purpureovittata* (FINALLY! Lets hope I don't kill it...)


----------



## harrywitmore

Let's just hope it does well. Awesome! If you can't even say who is a sponsor than it's just too lame. If you look my id I'm listed as a sponsor or am I?


----------



## Frogtofall

No I mean you can't give vendor feedback for anyone, not even sponsors.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I can't believe you got that purpureovittata. I hope it does well for you, looking forward to see some pictures of a larger specimen in a few months!


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> I think the way the rules are now, you can't say even if they were a sponsor. :/
> 
> *Columnea purpureovittata* (FINALLY! Lets hope I don't kill it...)


That's very cool, where is it from?


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> That's very cool, where is it from?


Columnea purpureovittata is from Peru. I am pretty sure its a montane species which is why you never see it as its apparently difficult to cultivate. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## housevibe7

Well since it is a montane species, and must need cooler temps, sounds like you need to send that guy to me  Ill take care of it for you and let you know how it does


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> No I mean you can't give vendor feedback for anyone, not even sponsors.


Thanks, I totally misread your comment. Good luck with this one. I suspect you won't have any problem growing it well. 

Seems to me they were growing it in the greenhouse with most all their Gesneriads at ABG. It can probably take it to 80 or so before suffering. Hopefully you can get some berries and share some seed. I think the seed in the Gesneriad Society seed fund is bad too old.


----------



## candm519

Gloxinella (Gloxinia) lindeniana
Leaves are soft and fleecy feeling.


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice Anne. Someone just sent me a cutting of this. Hope it turns out as well as yours. This species produces propagules all over the place on stolons. Have you seen them?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Mine put out propagules before it even put out roots, this one loves the vivarium.


----------



## candm519

Propagules. So that's what you call those things! I thought they were rhizomes.
Here's one now.


----------



## harrywitmore

The little 'bulbils' are the propagules and I think the thing they are attached to is a stolon but I'm not sure about that. They can be used to produce more plants. There's an Aroid that does this same thing. It's Remusatia vivipara. You can just remove the propagules and place them on the top of the soil and they produce tubers. It's an epiphytic plant that looks like a Colocasia ('Elephant Ear'). Too bad it get's huge fast.


----------



## Frogtofall

Not sure if this plant has been posted but I took a quick snap of it with the cell phone. I think if done correctly, this would be a kick ass viv plant...

*Dischidia major*


----------



## skylsdale

Antone, how do the different leaf shapes play out on that one: are the longer ones more mature leaves or just different growth forms?


----------



## Frogtofall

This species is 1 of 3 in the genus Dischidia that have dimorphic foliage. These 3 species are myrmecophytes (live in symbiosis with ants) and the bullate foliage provide homes for ants among other things.

I actually wrote a small article about the 3 species for an online magazine called, Stemma. You can download the latest issue from here...

Home Page

They are all free. Enjoy!


----------



## harrywitmore

*Begonia species (elaeagnifolia)* - Not sure who all has this Begonia but I believe it is elaeagnifolia but I'm not positive. It's a nice little scandent species though.


----------



## candm519

I like that one, Harry. I don't think Begonia would be my first guess. Well, I don't really have a first guess, or a second one either.


----------



## harrywitmore

It was being passed around as an Impatiens for a while and also looks very similar to a Peperomia. Emerging leaves look allot more like Begonias than the mature ones. I found a picture on the web that looks almost identical. Now all I need to do is see a flower.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well here you go. Ben's Jungle sells it as schultzei which is a synonym of elaeagnifolia.


Ben's Jungle Online-Shop


----------



## Frogtofall

Harry I sent a cutting of this plant to you a couple years back. Remember? It has small pink flowers.

It is a syn. for shultzei but elaeagnifolia (however the hell you spell it) was described in 1871 well before shultzei was.


----------



## harrywitmore

Yes I remember the one you sent but it rotted away after rooting and doing ok for a while. I recently received it from 2 other sources though with no name. These are doing well.



> I'm not sure what you meant by your last statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a syn. for shultzei but elaeagnifolia (however the hell you spell it) was described in 1871 well before shultzei was.
> 
> 
> 
> since that's what I said in the post before. I guess you misread it to say it's a synonym 'for' not 'of' elaeagnifolia.
Click to expand...

OK well I misread your post and I see you are saying it's a synonym for shultzei. Where did you get that information? It's confusing since there are type specimens that seem to contradict either way. Seems elaegnifolia should have been used since it was described before schultzei.

Great plant regardless. Is your still doing well?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not sure if that's what you got from me but I'm pretty sure mine has white flowers rather than pink.. it hasn't bloomed in a few weeks but other than maybe some pink in the dead center (can't remember) it definitely did not look like the bloom you linked. I'm assuming there is variation?


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, I didn't say mine had pink flowers as it has never flowered. I think Antone said that. It's really hard to say what the flower color is in some of the pictures I have seen. If it is pink it's pale in this one but has pink in the center. It could also be variable.

http://www.golatofski.de/Pflanzenreich/gattung/b_bilder/begonia/begonia_elaeagnifolia.jpg

I would be interested in seeing your flower pictures if you take some. I think I got one piece from you and one from Eric as an Impatiens.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yeah mine looks more like that picture than the one above, but I'll get a pic next time it blooms. My plant and Eric's are the same.


----------



## NathanB

that ones pretty cool too


----------



## candm519

Begonia 'Geometry', my latest favorite.
It is a miniature. Star shaped leaves have curving points. Maroon scribbling stands out on pale green leaves. And white bristles stick out in every which direction on the stems and leaf edges. What more could you want?


----------



## harrywitmore

candm519 said:


> What more could you want?


Just one leaf!


----------



## candm519

I'll start you a leaf today, Harry.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> Give it a while, sometimes the vesture does not become apparent until the stem has matured some. In other plants it can be the opposite where the younger stems and leaves have vesture and lose it as they age.


Antone, your use of vesture intrigued me since I had never heard that term. I searched and searched for the meaning of the word but it only would come up with a reference to religious things. Well I just found out why. It's spelled 'vestiture'.

For those as clueless as me it means covering and here is an except from the description of the subsection _Achyropodium_which Philodendrom verrucosum is a member.



> ...and especially by the densely scaly or setose vestiture of the stems,...


Thanks for the new word Antone. I learn something every day!


----------



## Frogtofall

Google> "Define: vesture" yielded...

vesture - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary

I have only ever seen it used the way I spelled it but I'm not surprised. It was probably used once this way and then it stuck. Some of the Dischidia papers I've read use it spelled this way. Go figure.


----------



## harrywitmore

It's funny that I never found that but I could have overlooked it. I can't half see without my glasses. Magic of Google. Here's where I found it as it pertains to biology

Vestiture - definition from Biology-Online.org

Here's what it has for the other spelling

Vesture - definition from Biology-Online.org

Looks like both can be used in this manner.

I just had never seen it either way so I was happy to have a new word!


----------



## harrywitmore

*Bertolonia marmorata - * A very nice gift from a friend! Crappy picture though. I will need to get a better one.


*







*-


----------



## NathanB

thats awsome


----------



## NathanB

*PIPER SYLVATICUM*








*peperomia from chuck*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

What is that behind the pep, some type of aroid or another pep (not the pep crawling on the ground)? Then what type of Macodes is that behind it ? Need to get some sanderiana one of these days. My 4th cutting of Begonia lita ecuador melted on me, I think I am just destined not to have that plant.


----------



## NathanB

theres a hoya in there, i think thats what your talking about.
I'll have to check tags on everything when i get home for names. I've had very good luck with the Begonia in high humidity (%100ish) and little to good lighting. I've tried moving it into less humid conditions but it just dies back.


----------



## harrywitmore

When I got Begonia 'Lita Ecuador' from Chuck I place it in a 10 gallon with sphagnum on the bottom along with filmy ferns. It's completely sealed and has a 10 gallon aquarium florescent light on it. I never open it so I assume the humidity is about 100%. The Begonia has completely filled it up. I haven't tried it in any other terrariums but I will eventually. I wish I could find the species name for this Begonia but no one I ask has one.


----------



## NathanB

hey Michael, i think i tried rooting a piece of this a few weeks ago. I
l'll see if i can find it and send it to you if its rooted.


----------



## Garuda

After a trip to Angkor Wat i found a strangler fig stuck in the bottom of my tennis shoe. It was full of seeds so I threw some in the viv. Much to my surprise they sprouted.
There are two growing in the viv. They aren't growing diabolically fast, but they are sending roots everywhere.


















I threw the rest of the seeds on some soil in a small glass jar. Here they are now. These are growing faster...









I had one once that was native to Florida. It made a nice houseplant since it was pretty tolerant of drying out when I forgot to water it. These seem to have bigger leaves however.


----------



## NathanB

the jewel is Macodes sanderiana and the other plant is a Hoya Lancelota


----------



## Corpus Callosum

does the Macodes sanderiana grow like Macodes petola for you or is it slower like they say?


----------



## NathanB

I've only had it a few months, but it hasn't done much of anything.


----------



## snackpack

no idea what this is. got it a month ago from an online vendor.  i like the way it looks. It has little hairs here and there


----------



## harrywitmore

It's a Begonia for sure and may be Begonia bowerae nigramaega. It's a great terrarium Begonia.


----------



## *GREASER*

Frogtofall said:


> Not sure if this plant has been posted but I took a quick snap of it with the cell phone. I think if done correctly, this would be a kick ass viv plant...
> 
> *Dischidia major*



This is one of my all time favorite plants. But I have any at the moment. Hey antone did you have some on ebay a couple months back? I bid on them but I didnt win. I cant remember why but I thought it might have been you selling them. But this is a really great plant and seems to be easy to keep.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

This gesneriad is just simple green foliage but it likes vivarium humidity and blooms often, so I was glad to grab a cutting from a friend.

*Niphaea oblonga*


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice Mike. I'm not familiar with that one. Stunning foliage!


----------



## harrywitmore

I was out in the beautiful weather we are having checking on some Selaginella I have outside and thought I would post this one. Not sure how it will do in a viv but it's tiny and very cool.

*Selaginella sanguinolenta var compressa*


----------



## candm519

So far in my terrarium, it is growing slowly.


----------



## vivariman

Dossinodes "Indra's Web"









Hopefully Areal roots and tuberous caudexes count as foliage.....

Myrmecodia Echinata (the areal roots are *just* sprouting, so they are small, they started forming just a day after it went into the viv)









Miltonia spectabilis var. mooreliana, rhipsalis sp., and pepperomia sp. all on a branch










-Caden


----------



## JoshH

harrywitmore said:


> I was out in the beautiful weather we are having checking on some Selaginella I have outside and thought I would post this one. Not sure how it will do in a viv but it's tiny and very cool.
> 
> *Selaginella sanguinolenta var compressa*QUOTE]
> 
> I think I had that one a few years ago, got it from a place that sell tiny terrarium plants to grow with bonsai. Did ok for awhile, then I think it got too dry and withered....really cool and tiny selaginella though..........


----------



## rollinkansas

Some neat No-IDs growing out of gonocormus and plagiomnium.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pilea grandifolia* - I rather like this one although it's not spectacular. It like very low light.


----------



## housevibe7

I have to disagree on that one Harry, I think it IS spectacular. Its nice to see a green plant with such nice texture. How well does it like viv conditions?


----------



## harrywitmore

Sarah, I'm a big fan of green and texture but most people are not. This plant would do well in a terrarium. Most of the Pileas are great in terrariums but they do grow fast and many are upright as this one is. They help provide diversity in the terrarium though. Here's one of the leaves close up just for giggles.


----------



## harrywitmore

This is what I mean by diversity of colors and texture. A look from my balcony into the front greenhouse.


----------



## housevibe7

ooohhhh, very nice!! Is that how your water fall/wet wall has grown in?


----------



## ~demon

Me=none


----------



## harrywitmore

housevibe7 said:


> ooohhhh, very nice!! Is that how your water fall/wet wall has grown in?


Actually that's the foliage from all the plants in the troughs and the epiphytes on the tree limbs you see there. I had to dismantle and replace the wall with material I got like epiweb and it's got allot of small orchids on it. But they haven't done much. I need to get an injection system for fertilizer since I'm lazy about fertilizing.


----------



## Ronm

Cissus amazonica


----------



## NathanB

to rescue this tread from the 2nd page
peperomia trailing jade


----------



## harrywitmore

A small growing SPathiphyllum with nice foliage

*Spathiphyllum floribundum*


----------



## harrywitmore

One of my favorite Calatheas
*Calathea musaica*


----------



## JoshH

Harry, thats my favorite Calathea of all time!

Here's some good ones, a few I need to id........

Whats this?









Peperomia ?









Peperomia?









Kohleria snakeskin









Paradrymonia?









And one of my favorite shingler's....Rhaph korthalsii


----------



## harrywitmore

#1 looks like Pilea grandifolia
#2 Peperomia metallica 'Columbiana'
#3 Looks like a no id Peperomia from Ecuador. I have tried to get this one id'd but haven't been able to so far.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

#5 is Paradrymonia campostyla


----------



## JoshH

Thanks for the ids guys! Those must look a bit familiar to you two.......;-) They're all growing in nicely.

Where's the Pilea grandifolia from? It popped up from stuff I got from ABG. I love the texture, perfect filler plant thats not too showy.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm sure by now your Kohleria has developed some rhizomes, so if you repot it any time soon and want to dig into the root mass a bit, you can take some off to propagate. It has nice red/yellowish flowers when it blooms.


----------



## harrywitmore

JoshH said:


> Thanks for the ids guys! Those must look a bit familiar to you two.......;-) They're all growing in nicely.
> 
> Where's the Pilea grandifolia from? It popped up from stuff I got from ABG. I love the texture, perfect filler plant thats not too showy.


I think Pilea grandifolia is endemic to Jamaica.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Nautilocalyx pemphidius*


----------



## jpg

I have a few foliage shots . 

Peperomia angulata .










Syngonium rayii 










Selaginella Kraussiana 










Not sure what this orchid is


----------



## harrywitmore

jpg said:


> I have a few foliage shots .
> 
> Peperomia angulata .


The currently accepted name for this Peperomia is Peperomia quadrangularis.


----------



## Frogtofall

This was a hitchhiker on a plant from Luzon. I'm pretty sure its some sort of Pyrrosia. Its small and has a tomentose vesture.


----------



## harrywitmore

Antone, I have seen pictures of nummularifolium with growth like this. It is a very variable species. But, who knows.


----------



## JoshH

Antone that is awesome!


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks! I thought I was gonna lose it at one point. Thankfully it survived and I was able to propagate it!


----------



## housevibe7

very nice, I like the red boundary on the leaves.


----------



## harrywitmore

One of my favorite Microsorum, *Microsorum linguiforme*. I think Black Jungle is selling this as Microsorum species.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sigillatis*


----------



## NathanB

Thats pretty cool too


----------



## Frogtofall

bussardnr said:


> Thats pretty cool too


Bahh!! You're like Harry, you like everything!!


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> *Hoya sigillatis*


Wow, that's a new one for me.....very unusual looking


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> Bahh!! You're like Harry, you like everything!!


Not sure if this is a compliment or an insult.  That is a cool Hoya though but the picture is not loading at the moment.


----------



## Frogtofall

It was neither! Just a simple fact.


----------



## harrywitmore

I'm actually not fond of Brussel's Sprouts


----------



## NathanB

I don't like everything. I just have good taste.


Peperomia clusiifolia


----------



## kwazarr

Plain and simple...Riccia - I thought it looked cool though! 










Ross.


----------



## vivariman

What are the care requirements on the microsorum harry?


----------



## harrywitmore

It does not seem to be picky. It will grow in pretty low light but likes high humidity.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Conocephalum species*


----------



## Phyllobates

Very cool Harry. So what does it smell like?

That's scented liverwort right?


----------



## JoshH

Harry where's that from? I collected a bunch of similar liverworts from a rocky riverside a year ago and they have been doing well in the terrarium. Seem to get kinda leggy though. Funny that Phyllobater mentioned scented liverwort, they did smell pretty weird when I pulled them up........


----------



## Frogtofall

Nothing with flashy foliage this round but these would both make nice viv plants. I'm currently using P. tetraphylla in my 75.

*Pep. tetraphylla* (Hawaiian clone)









*Pep. oahuensis cf.*


----------



## NathanB

I like.....


----------



## harrywitmore

JoshH said:


> Harry where's that from? I collected a bunch of similar liverworts from a rocky riverside a year ago and they have been doing well in the terrarium. Seem to get kinda leggy though. Funny that Phyllobater mentioned scented liverwort, they did smell pretty weird when I pulled them up........


I got this one from NC Biological Supply and I never got down to smell it so I couldn't tell you how it smells.


----------



## reggorf




----------



## Marinarawr

Is anyone growing Nervilia species? If so I'd love to see a snap shot .


----------



## markbudde

I recently got this as Asplenium daucifolium. It's supposed to be full grown. I hope it is full grown, because I've been looking for a mini fern for quite a while.


----------



## Frogtofall

You didn't by chance get that from Andy's Orchids did you? Haha!


----------



## markbudde

Lol, I wasn't trying to hid the tag, I just took it out to get a better shot. Andy was at the NW Flower and Garden show and I just couldn't resist making a couple purchases.


----------



## Frogtofall

I don't blame you!


----------



## harrywitmore

I also bought this fern from them. I think that it will get much bigger. I'm not sure of the species but it is a cool fern indeed.


----------



## jpg

Love this one , flowers like crazy









Thanks Antone 









Do you by chance know this one Harry ?









Selaginella pallescens


----------



## harrywitmore

Not enough detail to get a sense of what it might be. You have any more details?


----------



## jpg

Ill try and get a better shot tomorrow when the lights are on .


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like that Pep. hoffmanii thing.


----------



## jpg

Im thinking pep 'Isabella'


----------



## harrywitmore

Peperomia 'Isabella' is a trade name for P hoffmanii. I think you and Antone are correct and it is P hoffmanii.


----------



## jpg

Thanks Harry . 
By the way your greenhouses are incredible .


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks, your welcome anytime you make it to NC. Bring baggies and clippers.


----------



## jpg

Funny Ill be down that way in a month or so


----------



## frogparty

sarcoglottis sceptrodes "#2"


----------



## frogparty

nepenthes ventrata (alata x ventricosa)


----------



## Vispilio

Hemianthus callitrichoides.


----------



## Frogtofall

Came into some nice plants in the last few weeks and thought I'd share...

Pep. sp.









Pep. sp. 









Pep. sp.


















Begonia sp.


----------



## JoshH

Antone - That first pep looks like one of the more colorful P. maypurensis I've seen, or at least something related. They're all awesome!


----------



## NathanB

You didn't show me that 3rd one, Thats kick ass


----------



## Frogtofall

Josh, thanks for comment. That first one isn't Pep. maypurensis (or however you spell it) but it does look similar.

Nathan, you've seen that one before. I've had it a while actually, just never took good pics of it.


----------



## Otis




----------



## Fishinfl321

Great plant pics Emily. What is the sixth plant down called? 



Troy


----------



## Otis

Fishinfl321 said:


> Great plant pics Emily. What is the sixth plant down called?
> 
> Troy


It got is as an unlabeled hanging basket at HD so I'm not 100% sure. Black Jungle is listing this species as "Peperomia rotundifolia var. pilosior." It is a really fast growing pep, the pic is of a new shoot which are red, but in a few weeks the red will be replaced with green, and the leaflets will become plump with water.


----------



## Frogtofall

Its Pep. prostrata. I swear, they must get these names from thin air. Haha.


----------



## harrywitmore

P rotundifolia var pilosior is one of the many vars of rotundifolia lumped back in as just the species. Your plant is P prostrata as Antone pointed out. When I first bought prostrata years ago it was labeled as your is, P rotundifolia var pilosior. Maybe Black Jungle got it at the same place. They should know better though. All P rotundifolia I have seen is plain green round leaves. No markings.


----------



## Otis

harrywitmore said:


> P rotundifolia var pilosior is one of the many vars of rotundifolia lumped back in as just the species. Your plant is P prostrata as Antone pointed out. When I first bought prostrata years ago it was labeled as your is, P rotundifolia var pilosior. Maybe Black Jungle got it at the same place. They should know better though. All P rotundifolia I have seen is plain green round leaves. No markings.


I have notices a few "discrepancies" in some of their plant labels as well...


----------



## Frogtofall

Thought I'd show some of the epi-blueberries. They were just looking so nice today! 

*Disterigma alaternoides*









*Sphyrospermum buxiifolium cf.*









*Sphrospermum sp. Selby*









*Sphyrospermum cordifolium* (adorned in berries)


----------



## bobberly1

Antone, I love the botanical input you and Jason post on this forum. Those berries in the last pic are awesome! Do you often sell cuttings of your plants?


----------



## JoshH

Antone, where are you finding all of those?!? They're awesome, do you know where they are from?


----------



## NathanB

Very nice Antone


----------



## frogparty

what kind of berry production do you get from them? The foliage is beautiful. Too big for a viv?


----------



## JoshH

Cool Lycopodium too!


----------



## Frogtofall

bobberly1 said:


> Antone, I love the botanical input you and Jason post on this forum. Those berries in the last pic are awesome! Do you often sell cuttings of your plants?


Glad you enjoy! I always like to show pics of my plants in hopes that someone will see something that maybe they didn't know existed. Its always nice to open someone's eyes. 

I do sell cuttings. Thats pretty much why I started doing the, "Collector's Corner" thing every now and then. Keep any eye out!



JoshH said:


> Dude, where are you finding all of those?! They're awesome, do you know where they are from?


I guess I have just made some good plant friends over the last few years. If you like the epi-blueberries and are in the NY city area at any point, I hear that NYBG has the best collection of these anywhere. I plan to get there and see it for myself one of these days.

All of these species I am pretty sure are from South America (Peru and Ecuador I think although I have a feeling that the S. cordifolium may come from Costa Rica). It is my understanding that they are, for the most part, highland species. They only grow for me when winter comes. I think the summers are just too hot even with the cooling on the greenhouse running.


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> what kind of berry production do you get from them? The foliage is beautiful. Too big for a viv?


So far for me, the only one to produce berries is the S. cordifolium. They taste sorta like bland watermelon. Some species taste AMAZING (like blueberries and blackberries of course but there are others!) while some are actually poisonous.

I had 2 other species of Disterigma but they withered away in the heat. Didn't get the cooling installed in time...


----------



## NathanB

I love tasty berrys, do you have any others?


----------



## Frogtofall

Just the Ceratostemma rauhii and a Macleania that Harry gave me. The other 3 or so I killed.


----------



## harrywitmore

Antone, yours look awesome! Mine are growing but look nothing like yours. 

There were many of these epi-blueberries in the Chiriqui Panama Highlands but the only one I saw flowering was a Macleania high in the trees.


----------



## NathanB

Heres a few begonias
*large pic*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/bussardnr/begonia.jpg


----------



## *GREASER*

harrywitmore said:


> Antone, yours look awesome! Mine are growing but look nothing like yours.
> 
> There were many of these epi-blueberries in the Chiriqui Panama Highlands but the only one I saw flowering was a Macleania high in the trees.


I want to go to the Chiriqui and look for arboreus! I will look out for these plants when if I make it to that region. I imagine you were in the cloud forests there? Thats where there are supposed to be some arboreus.


----------



## *GREASER*

I have one of these but I am not sure what one. I have two cuttings that are doing well that i did not expect to root but they did. I placed them on sphagnum and they put out little roots!









Frogtofall said:


> Thought I'd show some of the epi-blueberries. They were just looking so nice today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sphyrospermum buxiifolium cf.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sphyrospermum cordifolium* (adorned in berries)


----------



## harrywitmore

*GREASER* said:


> I want to go to the Chiriqui and look for arboreus! I will look out for these plants when if I make it to that region. I imagine you were in the cloud forests there? Thats where there are supposed to be some arboreus.


Yes, we were in La Amistatd Boisphere Reserve.


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Manuran

So I think that I've finally gotten these 2 new begonias to survive. This is my third attempt, it's a good thing my friend is patient. They are related to my Begonia sp. Lita, and like that species can be finicky about their growing conditions. Hopefully, once they start, they will trail all over like the other begonias in the section Gobenia. I was hesitant to post these as they look like the Lita in the photos. The first one is about half the size of of that species and a bit more red. Also, the shape and size makes it a little "cuter" as well. The second species is like Lita in size, but has hairs on the upper surface. The younger leaves have more of these hairs than the older leaves. They might all look the same to you, but I love the slight variation that exists. Hopefully, I can get them to grow in my vivariums.


----------



## NathanB

beautiful plants chuck


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Nathan. They are both plants that are fantastic in life, but the photos just don't seem to capture it.
BTW, I really like the plant you just posted. How big does it get? Hatiora epiphylloides?


----------



## NathanB

yep, Hatiora epiphylloides subsp. bradei
Thats a 3in pot if im remembering right. It should fill in and continue to get longer but not really bigger. I'm giving it more light and humidity than the grower was and it seems to be growing faster now.


----------



## Anoleo2

Time to resurrect this!

This is one of my favorite plants:

















I think it's a begonia, but I don't know the name... anyone?


----------



## harrywitmore

I love this plant! It hugs the ground. Not sure how it would do in a viv. It would have to be a big one. This is 12" across.

*Petrocosmea begonifolia*


----------



## NathanB

that is very cool harry


----------



## harrywitmore

Easy to root from leaves like many Gesneriads.


----------



## JoshH

harrywitmore said:


> Easy to root from leaves like many Gesneriads.


Harry, do you know if Kohleria can be rooted from leaf cuttings?


----------



## harrywitmore

Funny you should ask. This was the subject of a discussion on gesneriphiles. The answer is yes and it seems one of the most successful methods is to take a leaf and make 2 or 3 slits across the midrib. lay them flat on LFS and make sure the cut portions are in contact with the surface. Keep them in high humidity and many plantlets will sprout from the cut area. This is basically the same as you would do a Begonia.


----------



## Manuran

Hey Harry,

Did they make any suggestions on how to keep the cut sections in contact with the surface?
Nice plant btw.

Thanks


----------



## harrywitmore

Chuck, funny you ask. This is what they had to say about that.



> If you use the peat or the leaves don't lay flat you may have to pin them.
> With the NZ sphag. they usually don't need to be pinned, because the sphag. is softer and the leaves can be pressed down making better contact.


I have not tried this myself but it makes sense to me. Yield was stated to be between 30 and 70 plantlets per leaf 

Thanks, I love this Petrocosmea. I have about 7 species and begonifolia is my favorite for sure. I like all the species that hug the ground.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Cyclopogon sp. , great jewel orchid.










Didn't show up in the pic but my Begonia luzonensis is getting some purple after adjusting to my lighting.


----------



## frogparty

that cyclopogon is awesome. never seen one of those before


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Believe they occur in Colombia / Ecuador, not sure.


----------



## andrew__

Harry - nice petro. Just started collecting a few myself, my P. begonifolia is still pretty small. I was under the impression that petros were one of the gesneriads (along with Streps) that prefer cooler temps... other than that I imagine they'd do well in a viv. That said mine have been doing well in the same conditions as my mom's African Violets so maybe I'm wrong there.


----------



## harrywitmore

You are correct and my plant is definately not in a terrarium. They like it shady and cool in my experience also. Many places grow them like alpine plants.


----------



## Manuran

I've always liked small grasses (Poaceae) in the vivarium, but they can be pretty rampant in growth. Here's one that doesn't seem as fast growing and is pretty (imo. lol)
Sorry, I don't have a species name for it. I hope to try planting it in some vivs this year.

Btw, thanks Harry for the tips on pinning the leaves.


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> I've always liked small grasses (Poaceae) in the vivarium, but they can be pretty rampant in growth. Here's one that doesn't seem as fast growing and is pretty (imo. lol)
> Sorry, I don't have a species name for it. I hope to try planting it in some vivs this year.
> 
> Btw, thanks Harry for the tips on pinning the leaves.


That's really neat, I like using small woodland grasses in my tanks. There are alot of small species that grow on rocky slopes and along streams that do really well and stay small.

Is that plant in the picture a type of grass? Where is it from?


----------



## Manuran

Glad there's some else that likes grasses too. : )
It's a true grass, so in the family Poaceae. That family includes things from many lawn grasses to things like Bamboo. The one in the picture is supposed to be from Colombia, so perfect for the df viv.


----------



## Frogtofall

Probably one of the best foliage Hoya in the genus...

*H. obscura*


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Polypodium 'Boi Tan Bead'
Terrestrial Java fern
Ficus villosa


----------



## Corpus Callosum

My Ficus villosa crapped out on me  . Great plant.


----------



## JoshH

If anyone out there has cuttings of Ficus villosa please pm me. Thanks


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Unknown Peperomia species
Lycopodium squarrosum
Unknown Begonia species


----------



## Manuran

Hey Andy,

Nice and interesting use of plants. I like your Windelov Java fern better as a terrestrial, than
as an aquatic.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Yeah I do too it pretty much grows like a weed once established.
Andy


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks for sharing Andy. Are these from the big tank or your various smaller ones?

We need another pic of the Pep b/c Nate will ask if you don't.  Haha!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

They are all from my large tank except the java fern.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here are some more plants
The first is an orchid with really small flowers called Appendicula elegans I like it because of the similar look to Lycopodiums.
The second is a tropical jungle cactus called Aporocactus flagelliformis.
The third is Rhipsalis paradoxa.


----------



## JoshH

andynycfreeride said:


> Here are some more plants
> The first is an orchid with really small flowers called Appendicula elegansQUOTE]
> 
> Is that the same as the one Black Jungle was selling at the IAD a few years ago as a "waterfall" orchid? Came in clumps rubberbanded together.....I think it likes lots of moisture.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Not really sure, I didn't get it from them. I've tried a division in one of my tanks and it didn't hold up.
Andy


----------



## NathanB

>


More please


----------



## Frogtofall

Bwuahahaha!


----------



## harrywitmore

Not in a terrarium but could be. This is an uncommon epiphytic tuberous aroid. I think the beauty is in the way it brows and holds it leave. Peltate you might say.

*Anopsis peltata*


----------



## NathanB

thats really neat harry


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Saintpaulia ionantha ssp. velutina 



















Kohleria 'Pink Shadow'


----------



## Frogtofall

I put this on here once already but thought that this photo better represents this fantastic species...

*Columnea purpureovittata*


----------



## donstr

Wow! That's one crazy plant. I like it! It looks hungry for human fingers.


----------



## JoshH

Damn, I need to visit your nursery Antone! How difficult is that one, slow grower?


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> Damn, I need to visit your nursery Antone! How difficult is that one, slow grower?


From what I understand, its apparently quite difficult. I've been doing _something_ right though. Its put on about 3 nodes since I got it. I also took a cutting that has rooted now too, which I was surprised to see.


----------



## Frogtofall

I promised Nish or Nate (I forget) that I would post this picture today...

*Pep. rotundifolia*









This is a random Pep that popped up in one of my Begonia pots. I'm pretty sure its Pep. velutina (did I spell that right?) but I'm no expert...

*Pep. sp. velutina cf.*


----------



## Frogtofall

Forgot one...

*Columnea minutiflora*


----------



## Manuran

Here's another Poaceae. Sorry, again a no name plant.
It becomes even brighter pink in high light. At that point, the alternating green and pink
is eye-catching. It is also has a more undulating leaf than the picture shows.


----------



## skylsdale

Anthurium vittarifolium (I have a feeling I'm going to regret putting this in a viv...will probably have to pull it out once the leaves really start to grow):


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep, mine has frond about 4' and it only took a couple of years to get that way.


----------



## JoshH

Ron is that a small Philo Burle Marx Fantasy in the background? Tank looks great as always!


----------



## skylsdale

It is, Josh...although not a very happy one. Thanks!


----------



## rpmurphey

this is more of a special foliage but a got to love carnivorous plants

Nepenthes hamata


----------



## frogparty

great looking nepenthes, now if only I could justify $200 for a specimin of my own... thw woman would never have it


----------



## Frogtofall

This is some NOID Elaphoglossum sp. I picked up a few years ago. I realized the hard way that paying attention to this plant indeed kills it so I do my best to ignore it and forget that I have it. 

*Elaphoglossum sp.*









*Pep. sp. Venezuela*


----------



## roxrgneiss

Frogtofall said:


> This is some NOID Elaphoglossum sp. I picked up a few years ago. I realized the hard way that paying attention to this plant indeed kills it so I do my best to ignore it and forget that I have it.


 Haha, that is so true of some plants! It's always a nice surprise when you remember them and find they're doing well. Great Elaph, Antone.

Mike


----------



## NathanB

Thats very nice Antone


----------



## ryanf

rpmurphy, can you show us a pic of your cp grow room? looks like a grow room at least in the pic


----------



## frogparty

Antone, got any of that Peperomia sp. Venezuela for sale?


----------



## vivariman

Here's some more from me...
Pluerothallis grobyii









Philodendron billietiae









Huperzia/lycopodium cuernavacensistips... thats all I'll show since when I got this off of ebay, the top half looked and still looks a little, well, crispy.









There is still hope for a perfect specimen however, I am hoping to grow this division into a perfect specimen.









Quisnelia edmundoi









Neoregalia rubrivitatta 'fuego'









Encyclia sp.









Vanda hybrid sp.









Dendrobium 'angels delight?' (or some hybrid name involving angel). And the crispy half of the lycopodium... ugh.









Polypodium polypodioides









Blechnum brasilense or brasiliense.. ive seen both ways









Philodendron brandtianum.. I've had some serious trouble with this plant. shown are the immature leaves


----------



## Marinarawr

Nice!! I've added Polypodium polypodioides to my list of "must have" ferns .


----------



## JoshH

Marinarawr said:


> Nice!! I've added Polypodium polypodioides to my list of "must have" ferns .


It's pretty neat and looks like the perfect terrarium fern. I always bring some back whenever I travel to the south but I never had it grow too well. It seems to do better outside in the shade than in my terrariums. Anyone on here get it to grow and flourish for an extended length of time?


----------



## jpg

Just got this begonia "fireworks"


----------



## Julio

that is a really nice begonia.


----------



## Manuran

I've already posted the first picture awhile ago, but thought it interesting enough to post again. The first photo is a poaceae sp. (grass lol) that takes on a nice pink tone in higher light. I commented on how the photo didn't really show the undulations of the leaf. I've been experimenting and have noticed in lower light this species loses it's pink color, but becomes even more wavy in it's leaf form. I like it both ways and hopefully it proves to be a nice, easily managed, useful plant for the frog tank. I don't have any extras right now, but hopefully in the near future.


----------



## NathanB

beautiful plant chuck


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Nate.

Since I had my camera out, I decided to photograph this one too. I've been growing it for about 1 year and I've gone from 1 plantlet to about 6. This is it's full height and after it matures, it sends out a thread-thin lead and a new plant starts. I've had 3 other really nice ones that grew like this over the years and just when I get confident I can grow it, I lose it all. Usually it is some mistake I made. This time, one of our cats knocked over the container and everything spilled out. (lol, still my fault I guess for putting it where the cats could get it.). I figured I better at least photograph it and share the image just in case it dies.


----------



## Manuran

Sorry, forgot to mention that the tiny plant in the above post is a fern. I'm sure most of you knew that already.


----------



## Frogtofall

Chuck, you need to stop posting pictures of weeds!!!  Haha!


----------



## Manuran

LOL! But it's all I've got! I have to try and keep up with you somehow.

I'm thinking either I'm ahead of the curve or I'm nuts! haha Only time will tell. Until then, leave me alone! : )


----------



## JoshH

I have a few that might be kinda neat.....

Drymonia:


















NoID peperomia:









Weird NoID Philo....









Anthurium clidemiodes:









another odd pep:









and last, just a really great Marc....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Did that Drymonia cutting ever survive? Not the smaller one but the other one from the last meeting.


----------



## JoshH

The one with the white/silver veining, D. chiribogana? That first picture is the exact same cutting that you gave me, first it dropped all it's leaves and turned brown, then it rapidly turned into a big beautiful plant!

The other smaller species is in the same pot and hasn't done much, but its starting to grow now.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Great, I think I figured it out, mine just didn't do good out in the open or in a tank, it needed medium humidity. The larger one in the photo is chiribogana and the smaller cutting was cuyabonensis.


----------



## JoshH

Corpus Callosum said:


> Great, I think I figured it out, mine just didn't do good out in the open or in a tank, it needed medium humidity. The larger one in the photo is chiribogana and the smaller cutting was cuyabonensis.


Both of mine (all my stuff actually) is kept in grow tanks under two 48" 6500K light bulbs. The bulbs are only 6-10 inches above the plants so they are probably getting more light then if they were in frog terrariums. The tanks are completely sealed and I mist everything down with orchid fertilizer every day. Alot of my more temperamental stuff has taken off since I started fertilizing like this. 

What does the cuyabonensis look like once it gets bigger?


----------



## Marinarawr

I got this Sarracenia purpurea a few months ago and it's come a long way from this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/36578-sarracenia-purpurea.html

Here are the ones I took this morning:
















You can see the dying flower too .


----------



## Corpus Callosum

JoshH said:


> What does the cuyabonensis look like once it gets bigger?


----------



## donstr

So what is this? I think I have it and I've been thinking it was a begonia.


----------



## JoshH

Donn ~ I don't know the species, but its definately a Peperomia.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Unnamed Dyckia hybrid.


----------



## NathanB

Josh, you need to invest $5 for plant lables


----------



## JoshH

bussardnr said:


> Josh, you need to invest $5 for plant lables


Haha, you're right! Actually, my problem is alot of my cuttings don't come with ids in the first place......


----------



## NathanB

here are your peps
Peperomia metallica 'Columbiana' 
Peperomia bicolor 
Peperomia reptilis and Peperomia `Jungle Red` (rubella?) 

I really like the Anthurium clidemiodes


----------



## Frogtofall

Got this as Alloplectus crostatus. Not sure how accurate that is but this plant is really cool. Thought I'd show it off a bit...

*Alloplectus crostatus*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looks identical to my Paradrymonia campostyla (which is nearly impossible to bloom).


----------



## bobberly1

Antone, can I ask what that wild plant in the right of the first picture is?


----------



## Manuran

Hey Mike,

Since Antone hasn't popped back in yet, I thought I would answer your question. 
The plant in the front right corner is Begonia amphioxus. That is a well grown plant in the photo, not easy to do with that species.


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> Looks identical to my Paradrymonia campostyla (which is nearly impossible to bloom).


I have that species too and they are different in person. Could be something superficial though. I'll wait 'til it bloom. 

Yes, as Chuck said, that is Begonia amphioxus. Thanks for the compliment on it. I just ignore it. Haha. The lady I got it from has a nice specimen. Its about 4ft tall and and about 3ft wide.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Do you think they meant to call it Alloplectus cr*i*status, instead of A cr*o*status? A crostatus doesn't yield any search results, but A cristatus will. Drymonia or Paradrymonia campostyla searches do appear to be more similar to the plant in that basket. Looks like a tag mix-up + typo. Nice basket btw! 

Mike


----------



## Frogtofall

roxrgneiss said:


> Do you think they meant to call it Alloplectus cr*i*status, instead of A cr*o*status? A crostatus doesn't yield any search results, but A cristatus will. Drymonia or Paradrymonia campostyla searches do appear to be more similar to the plant in that basket. Looks like a tag mix-up + typo. Nice basket btw!
> 
> Mike


Yes, I must have written the name down incorrectly when I obtained the plant from a certain botanical garden (no names and yes, I had permission). The correct spelling is, A. cristatus.

I have the Paradrymonia in question (or at least what I was told was that species) and these 2 plants are different. 1. The leaf undersides on the Paradrymonia I have are not pink. Also, the hairs on the leaves are not pink. Its highly possible that plant is mislabeled as well.

We really can't say anything until one or both of them flower so for now, this plant remains as tagged. In general, you should always keep your plants labeled the way you received them until substantial proof has been presented and examined.

Thanks for the compliment on the plant. It has been very slow for me until very recently. I guess it likes its new spot in the greenhouse (closer to the cool pad and in less light than it was).


----------



## AzureFrog

This is some kind of Columnea, it hasn't flowered, but is sending out these red roots all over the glass.

Very cool! 

Shawn


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Begonia carrieae*





















*Begonia 'Beau Rouge'*












*Begonia 'Venetian Red'*





















*Begonia 'Regal Minuet'*












*Begonia 'Gobe'*












*Episcia 'Chocolate Velour'*





















*Peperomia aff. griseo argentea *


----------



## Julio

Mike, did you pick these up this past weekend? man let me know i want to buy some cutting of those.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yeah I got them this weekend. They will all root from leaf cuttings except the Episcia, so if you want one I can bring you a leaf cutting next time I see you.


----------



## Julio

sounds great, i bet the plant convention must have been great.


----------



## JoshH

Julio said:


> sounds great, i bet the plant convention must have been great.


Plant convention? I missed a plant convention?!


----------



## NathanB

it was great, lots of cool stuff i haven't seen before.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

National Gesneriad Convention, I posted it on the MADS list but nobody noticed (was hosted near DC). So Bill Price and Paul Kroll gave me and Nate all their free cuttings from Canada.


----------



## JoshH

That's awesome, only 30 minutes away and I never knew :-( Any Drymonia there?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Drymonia and Paradrymonia


----------



## NathanB

ahem, pictures


----------



## Frogtofall

*Drymonia sp. Costa Rica*


















*Drymonia pendula*


----------



## NathanB

those are nice


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

frogtofall said:


> *drymonia sp. Costa rica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drymonia pendula*


wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

I think I posted this little fern before but I thought I would update it. This fern came from Borneo last year. The foliage has grown a bit bigger now that its been in my care but I'm still not so sure what it is. It does look an awful lot like Pyrrosia piloselloides but I haven't seen fertile fronds yet. Also the rhizome is a bit different. I will have to inquire to those more educated once I get photos of the fertile fronds.

First photo is the specimen. The 2nd photo is a comparison of it to my P. piloselloides specimen plant. You can see that the fronds on the NOID are more round and smaller but that doesn't mean much in species ID. Who knows!?!

This will make an awesome terrarium fern I am sure. It is a bit slow but I'll probably start propagating it soon so I can spread it around.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Very cool!
Let me know if you want to sell some clippings! 
Andy


----------



## Otis

*Peperomia minuma*









*Peperomia tricolor*









*NOID (pilea?)*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Peperomia minima is actually just a trade name for Peperomia rubella.

Last pic looks like possible Pilea spruceana 'Silver Tree' or another spruceana cultivar but I'm not sure.


----------



## Otis

Sweet, thanks for the info Mike.


----------



## inflight

I didn't know that Marlows had anything but orchids. Did you pick those up at his place? I should take a trip up there. 

Thom O.


----------



## Otis

inflight said:


> I didn't know that Marlows had anything but orchids. Did you pick those up at his place? I should take a trip up there.
> 
> Thom O.


I think he had about 8 plants in the whole greenhouse that were not orchids, and I got 5 of them. He had some pilea and peperomia species, as well as a few epiphytic ferns. The greenhouse looks awesome, but if you are not looking for orchids I would not go too far out of your way.


----------



## Otis

*Episcia "Jim's Dancing Doll"*









*Cyrtomium falcatum*


















*Chirta "little dragon"*









*Begonia carriae*









and the most awesome stem


----------



## JoshK

You can't tell from my lack of photography skills, but the pink is like glitter. It is pretty amazing.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya scortechinii aff.*


----------



## roberthvalera

Heres a Blechnum species.


----------



## EricM

This plant was sold to me as an impatiens but it is Begonia schultzei. Any other guesses?

thanks
Eric


----------



## harrywitmore

EricM said:


> This plant was sold to me as an impatiens but it is Begonia schultzei. Any other guesses?
> 
> thanks
> Eric


Eric I think in the US it goes as Begonia elaeagnifolia. I know it's refereed to as B schultzei in Europe. I think they are the same regardless.


----------



## harrywitmore

I think I have posted this one before but it's worth seeing again.

*Begonia pavonina*


----------



## Julio

that is one sick looking plant!!


----------



## EricM

Thanks for the ID Harry

Here is another Begonia for you to look at, I think you sent it to me long ago, I lost some of my ID sheets. This one does really well in the vivs and sends out white flowers.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## EricM

Here is Begonia amphioxus, it has settled in and is doing well. It is newly acquired so I am curious to see how it does in the vivariums long term.

Too bad there isn't a frog to match it.

ERic


----------



## harrywitmore

EricM said:


> Thanks for the ID Harry
> 
> Here is another Begonia for you to look at, I think you sent it to me long ago, I lost some of my ID sheets. This one does really well in the vivs and sends out white flowers.
> 
> Thanks
> Eric


Eric, I have this one as B 'Abu-Dhabi' It is a nice one and runs rampet in the greenhouse. I have had amphioxus growing in a terrarium for 2 years and it seems to do well there.


----------



## NathanB

Unknown plant from harry.


----------



## JoshH

Thats an odd one for sure, I dont recognise it....


----------



## harrywitmore

My suspicion is a Kholeria but do you remember where it was?



bussardnr said:


> Unknown plant from harry.


----------



## NathanB

this was growing with some of the Bertolonia seedlings you sent me awhile back.


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> this was growing with some of the Bertolonia seedlings you sent me awhile back.


Well, then it could be anything. But, it does look like a Gesneriad.


----------



## harrywitmore

Not in a viv and not even mine but it's awesome anyway. I have to try one of these.
*
Constantia species*


----------



## candm519

Harry,
Did you find that to see in person or just photo?

Are those fat little leaves ridged or striped (or both)?
How big are they?

I feel you need one. Hurry, hurry.


----------



## Cindy Dicken

*Oh Harry, I like that one!*


----------



## harrywitmore

They were both Anne. I'm looking as we speak. Andy's has a couple of species.



candm519 said:


> Harry,
> Did you find that to see in person or just photo?
> 
> Are those fat little leaves ridged or striped (or both)?
> How big are they?
> 
> I feel you need one. Hurry, hurry.


----------



## Otis

*Episcia "silver skies"*









*Hoya serpans*









*Columnea boheme*









*"Fancy trail trailer"*


----------



## roberthvalera

already posted but here
Davallia repens








Microgramma ciliata 








and this one is really cool
Schaffneria nigripes








This one is indystructable and does well in vivs
Trichosalpinx rotundata


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

roberthvalera said:


> already posted but here
> Davallia repens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is really cool
> Schaffneria nigripes


Hey Robert do you have any of these you want to sell or trade me?
Andy


----------



## roberthvalera

sure Ill stop by next week sometime.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Sciaphyllum amoenum - *Slugs and snails love this one.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Nice plant Harry, it's from Peru right? Do you think it could be pruned to be kept 2' tall in a large terrarium or just not going to happen? I read it gets to be a large bush.


----------



## harrywitmore

This plant has not grown much for me until this year. I don't think pruning would work. It's an awesome plant though, along with Hoffmania.species.


----------



## NathanB

harrywitmore said:


> Not in a viv and not even mine but it's awesome anyway. I have to try one of these.
> *
> Constantia species*


thats awesome harry

i have one from andy


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice Nate, which species is this and how long have you had it?


----------



## NathanB

I think its Constantia rupestris. i got it in early spring of this year. Its slowly growing, even though i have only watered it once in the last few months.
Orchids of Brazil. Brazilian orchids
That looks like it might be the one from your photo


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> I think its Constantia rupestris. i got it in early spring of this year. Its slowly growing, even though i have only watered it once in the last few months.
> Orchids of Brazil. Brazilian orchids
> That looks like it might be the one from your photo


That's what I thought. Andy has that one and *Constantia cipoensis* is the one I posted. I have it on order. All the plants in the Genus are supposed to be hard to grow so we shall see.


----------



## NathanB

I haven't had any problems with it once it acclimated to my conditions. The tender new growth died during the 1st week i had it though. (you can see it in the photo)


----------



## Frogtofall

I've had my eyes on that Constantia cipoensis for like 2yrs now. I keep hearing that they are uber picky and since they probably aint cheap, I've stayed away from them. Its nice to see that someone is having success though. Nice work Nate.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> I've had my eyes on that Constantia cipoensis for like 2yrs now. I keep hearing that they are uber picky and since they probably aint cheap, I've stayed away from them. Its nice to see that someone is having success though. Nice work Nate.


Antone, I've been told by a few growers that this species is one of the easiest to grow along with the one Nate has. The grower that had the plant I photographed said they kept the house at a minimum of 60F in the winter/90F in the summer and between 40 and 90% humidity. The house was very bright as can be seen from the coloration on this Dendrobium











They do not like to be disturbed so that could be a reason that newly imported specimens so often fail. Nate as well as 2 other people who got their plants from Andy's are still growing them some more than 2 years later. But, they aren't cheap. I'll post a picture of what I get when it arrives.

They had some huge specimens of many oddball plants. One I failed to take a picture of was Isbelia virginalis. It must have had 500 pseudobulbs. Here's my very small plant of the same species


----------



## back2eight

Gynura aurantiaca - can't beat it for color


----------



## HunterB

back2eight said:


> Gynura aurantiaca - can't beat it for color


thank you!
i saw this in someones viv the other day and forgot to ask what it was
now i kno


----------



## Frogtofall

Was in the greenhouse throwing away tons of stuff and saw how nice this little mount had filled in. Thought I'd share. Snapped the pic with my cell, sorry for the crappy quality. 

This plant came to me from Luzon, Philippines. Its probably Pyrrosia nummularia but I haven't done the research to confirm 100%. Nice none the less.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Very nice Antone! Any clippings available?


----------



## NathanB

Very cool Antone


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks guys. Ehhmmmm.... I might could get a cutting or 2 off it. Its rather tightly packed on there though.


----------



## bickell

One does not usually think of Java moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri) as a foliage plant - but it can be. If it is strung from branch to branch among twigs it will quickly form aerial clumps that dart frogs love to climb and nest in.


----------



## dirtmonkey

The new Tillandsias, in a temporary spot until I build the frog vivarium. 

I don't know how well T. funkiana will do yet, and T albertiana didn't do much in a viv type setup before, but the others have all done great for me when I had them before. There was always something blooming. 

T. capitata domingensis stays dark red all year, even under normal fluorescent light.

The "??" is because I ordered 3 T. latifolia (small form) and one T. sucrei, but it looks like maybe I got 3 T. sucrei. I wouldn't complain if so. I'll know when they bloom.










V


----------



## NathanB

heres a super rare one, 








Begonia glabra


----------



## harrywitmore

I have that growing like crazy in the greenhouse. I love this Begonia and it's a great terrarium subject although a bit aggressive.


----------



## Manuran

That species is widespread in the wild, so there seems to be multiple forms. Yours is a very nice form. Like Harry says, it's a bit aggressive, but nothing a scissors can't fix. Funny though, you don't see it offered very often.

Nice photo btw.


----------



## harrywitmore

I must say this is a Begonia everyone needs to grow. It hardly ever flowers but it is a great prostrate growing species that will also grow and sort of shingle. I had three different collections that came to me and looked very different. But now they all look alike. I guess the differences were cultural.


----------



## Manuran

Yeah, you can never underestimate cultural differences. It would be interesting to see how the different cultural differences can merge into one. In this species there are actually 4 named varieties (var. glabra, var. amplifolia, var. coralipetiolus, and var. cordifolia) I wonder if these would merge or if they truly are different.


----------



## dirtmonkey

A few more gesneriads in the nursery tank, which is kept warm and moist, under moderate fluorescent light, like a PDF vivarium.



















*Sinningia sp. "Black Hill" (juvenile)*

This Sinningia can be kept indefinitely in the juvenile form, which has much smaller and more colorful leaves than the mature form. It also trails more than the upright woody adult. Juvenile leaves are dark velvet with a silvery wash and have dark red backs. Basically, keeping it in low light will keep it in this form, as will cutting it back to the tuber once in a while (the cuttings are easy to root). It does well in terrariums, where it never goes dormant. Pictures of the adults are here: Sinningia Black Hill



















*Gloxinella lindeniana*

A gesneriad that grows from scaly rhizomes, and is very easy in a decently lit, warm and humid terrarium. Pinching out the tips makes it bushy like this, which was 4 or 5 small cuttings in a 4" pot. When it blooms the flowers are lavender bells with a sweet scent.










*Episcia 'Aloha Mauna Loa'*

This was my first step in breeding a small-leaved Episcia that grows more politely in vivariums. It's fairly compact, but still bigger than I wanted. I just got it back again and plan to continue the breeding. She had a half-sister I named 'Pearl Drops' that was also smallish, and didn't spread as fast, but I haven't heard of anyone growing it lately. Ultimately I'd like to have several dwarf, compact Episcias that have more natural looking leaves than a lot of the bright colored hybrids have.

All those little seedlings are _Biophytumm sensitivum_, which were a nice surprise left by the one I had before it got killed by heat a few months ago. I swear, those seeds can fly magically. They are coming up in pots like this one, which I didn't even put into the tank until long after the mother plant was gone. They must have stuck to my fingers while I was messing around in there. I even have one coming up in a different terrarium.


Vincent


----------



## NathanB

i picked this up today,








Selaginella martensii


----------



## harrywitmore

I've had this Begonia for a while and almost killed it twice. No idea what it is but it's pretty cool. The leaves are about 1/2-3/4". Any ideas?


----------



## roxrgneiss

harrywitmore said:


> I've had this Begonia for a while and almost killed it twice. No idea what it is but it's pretty cool. The leaves are about 1/2-3/4". Any ideas?


Haha yeah, I think that is Begonia 'Peridot'. I think the leaves get smaller with greater humidity and moisture. Or it's just young. Mine has darker leaves with silver splotches, around an inch in tanks, whereas a friend of mine has the plant in his greenhouse and the leaves get over an inch, pushing two inches, and are a little lighter in color with less contrast in the markings, but the leaves are sort of uncurled at the edges too. This plant is a survivor, for sure.

Here's mine in high humidity, but it dries fast from the wind of a small fan:











Mike


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks Mike!


----------



## roxrgneiss

No prob, Harry.


----------



## trow

I am looking for that exact lepanthes anyone know where I can find it


----------



## harrywitmore

trow said:


> I am looking for that exact lepanthes anyone know where I can find it


Which Lepanthes?


----------



## rollinkansas

Some more orchids...

Platystele jungermannioides (left) Pleurothallis microphylla (right)









Platystele pisifera









Trisetella hoeijeri









Pleurothallis sertularioides









Pleurothallis segrigatifolia









Barbosella australis


----------



## JoshH

Wow, thats quite a tiny collection you have there!


----------



## NathanB

harrywitmore said:


> Unknow plant from ABG. I have almost lost it many times but I still have it. I think it's a Piper but I have no idea and it has never flowered. Any ideas would be great.


harry do you still have this?


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> harry do you still have this?


Nope, just lost it. I have had mixed results with this plant over the 5 years I had it. Never thrived but normally hung on. I did pass some off to another person. I will see if they still have it. I could get some back.


----------



## NathanB

I had something similar but lost it this fall too


----------



## Frogtofall

It might be a temperate species. Did either of you try temperate conditions??


----------



## harrywitmore

I had it in a cool greenhouse last year and it wasn't happy all winter. It limped along this past summer. I actually never tried it in a terrarium but the other person I sent it to did and that's were I will get some back in the spring. It likes it warm and dark.


----------



## Frogtofall

I guess finding out which display it came from at ABG would help eh?? Have you tried contacting the person who got it from ABG? Or did you get it yourself? Was it from the big Conservatory?


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep it was in the main conservatory in a dark corner as I remember running on a wall.


----------



## Frogtofall

Interesting. I love challenging plants. Wouldn't mind having a piece myself in the Spring if I can manage it. Cool.


----------



## NathanB

That sounds like a good excuse for a road trip to abg


----------



## JoshH

Maybe contact Ron G for an ID?


----------



## harrywitmore

I'll go if you drop by here on your way do or I could meet you somewhere. I hate driving in Atlanta and refuse to do it again.


----------



## Frogtofall

I wanna go!! Haha. I haven't been in a while.


----------



## NathanB

sounds like a trip, when do you think is a good time? I went in th middle of the summer and it was a little on the hot side


----------



## candm519

Can I come too?


----------



## harrywitmore

I would like to go in April or May myself. Of course you can go Anne. We could meet Antone there it it would be fun for sure.


----------



## Otis

*Dischidia nummularifolia*










*Hoya serpens*


----------



## Frogtofall

Emily, the plants look great. That H. serpens is especially looking good. Nice job.

Word to the wise... Write your labels in pencil. What you have on there now looks nice but over time it will deteriorate and fall off. Pencil never fades or anything like ink or marker will.


----------



## Otis

Thanks Antone! 

..The labels usually last about two years, I don't like sloppy handwriting near my plants so it's worth it to me to make new ones..


----------



## james67

that "sloppy" handwriting is pretty unmistakable. i was at tropiflora last weekend and their latest arrivals all had some familiarly written tags.  

james


----------



## Frogtofall

james67 said:


> that "sloppy" handwriting is pretty unmistakable. i was at tropiflora last weekend and their latest arrivals all had some familiarly written tags.
> 
> james


Hey!! You better not be talking about me!!


----------



## james67

hahaha, yep. they wouldnt let me grab your stuff though since they hadn't inventoried it yet.

also, i'm gonna try to get back to you tonight about the paypal stuff, i just got back from vacation and theres been a problem with the phone lines and in turn the internet.

james


----------



## Otis

A couple Peruvian plants

*Epidendrum schlechterianum*









*Philodendron graziele*









*Philodendron verrucosum*


----------



## james67

holy crap! if you ever have some extra cuttings........ 

james


----------



## zBrinks

Those are some sweet Philos, Emil*y*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Begonia microsperma*


----------



## NathanB

thats awesome Harry, does it get big?


----------



## harrywitmore

I don't think it ever gets really big. The large leaf is about 3" so far. It has to have high humidity and doesn't like cool temps much. I moved it in from the cool greenhouse. It's becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Frogtofall

It looks like a mini B. gogoensis (spelling?). Nice!


----------



## Frogtofall

I love this plant. Its got rather large leaves for Dischidia hirsuta, reaching over 1" long. Came from Borneo somewhere.

*Dischidia hirsuta Large Form*


----------



## harrywitmore

I think that is the nicest of the species for sure. Great leaves.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Very nice!


----------



## araceae

not realy in my Viv. but the Philodendron 'Multcolor', Calathea louisiae 'Electric Shock' and Epiphyllum oxypetalum could be used in a Viv.

The Amorphophallus paeoniifolius is way too big. But it has an awesome leaf!


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks guys!! I think D. hirsuta is one of the more showy species.


----------



## harrywitmore

I think that Epiphyllum is WAY too big for even a large terrarium. There are lots of smaller epiphytic cactus that would do better. Nice plants regardless!


----------



## araceae

Syngonium hybrids, Syngonium 'Byrd', 'Pink Butterfly', NOID pink, 'Freckles', 'Variegata', Syngonium wendlandii, 'Freckles', 'White Butterfly', Epipremnum aureum 'N'Joy', and Philodendron 'Imperial Red'

The Syngonium and Epipremnum could be used in a viv. but eventually get big.

The P. 'Imperial Red' is too big but a small one could be used


----------



## rollinkansas

Ironically my favorite plant is also my biggest.

Bulbo sp. New Guinea










immature leaves









And another really cool one, Bulbo sp. Baiyer River..again you can see an adult leaf and how tiny the new ones are.


----------



## frogparty

awesome bulbos Mike!! me likey


----------



## NathanB

A few new things:
I'm a big fan of these blueberrys now. 
S. cordifolium









and some new peps


----------



## harrywitmore

Back to pictures. I received this I think from Antone a few years ago and almost lost it. It's finally doing more than just running all over. I think it was Selaginella Lita something.


----------



## frogparty

NICE! What microgramma is that next to it?


----------



## harrywitmore

It's M vaccinifolia I think. But it looks much different than the M vaccinifolia Charles Alford sells.


----------



## frogparty

is that the vaccinifolia you sent me?


----------



## harrywitmore

I think so but I really can't remember. What size are the leaves?


----------



## frogparty

tiny. Maybe 1/2 inch


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep then that's the same one. It has white scales on the rhizome in both forms.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah, that was Selaginella sp. Lita. It came from Corey (KeroKero) if I remember right. I actually just stumbled across my original photo of that plant the other day and was wondering how it was doing. Glad to see its thriving. I might have to get a piece back from you in the future.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> Yeah, that was Selaginella sp. Lita. It came from Corey (KeroKero) if I remember right. I actually just stumbled across my original photo of that plant the other day and was wondering how it was doing. Glad to see its thriving. I might have to get a piece back from you in the future.


You are welcome to some. Just say the word. It's doing well in this terrarium after 2 years of nothing but a few rambling rhizomes. 


Thanks Steve for the info. I need to look at my S pictus and see if it fits.


----------



## zBrinks

The lovely mystery shingler mess can be found here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/50254-shingler-id.html


----------



## JoshH

Recent pics...Heliamphora heterodoxa, Rhap korthalsi, Cephalotus, and the right side of the jungle....


----------



## NathanB

Cool Josh, what are those strap leaf anthuriums?


----------



## JoshH

A. vittarifolium ~ I was going to give you one....they'll do better once you get them out of the direct light, and they need to hang out from the side of something to grow right....

Some more....Columnea orientandina, Nematanthus fissus, NoID Peperomia, and the left side of the jungle....


----------



## Frogtofall

Which Pep is that behind the Heliaphora with broad round leaves??


----------



## frogparty

I really love those heliamphoras!


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Which Pep is that behind the Heliaphora with broad round leaves??


Not sure.....peps are the one genus that I haven't really studied much.....here's the rest of it, thoughts?


----------



## Frogtofall

I recognize the plant but have yet to get the proper name for it. Whats the plant growing out of the pot a the lower left?? Is that another Pep??


----------



## JoshH

I believe that one is Peperomia hernandifolia (sp?) It gets little red splotches under the leaves and a prominant white stripe down the middle of the leaf.....but a few peps have that.


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> I believe that one is Peperomia hernandifolia (sp?) It gets little red splotches under the leaves and a prominant white stripe down the middle of the leaf.....but a few peps have that.


Thats what I thought it was. I may have to contact you later about that one b/c I lost mine a while back and have yet to replace it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hexentanz

Harry do you have a bigger closer pic of that Selaginella sp. Lita?

I have a plant which looks very much like this, but was told it was an orchid. It has not flowered, but the location i have it in leads me to believe it is not an orchid (it is shaded a bit, but is near a 20w 12v heat lamp in a gecko tank).


----------



## harrywitmore

JoshH said:


> A. vittarifolium ~ I was going to give you one....they'll do better once you get them out of the direct light, and they need to hang out from the side of something to grow right....


Josh, that look more like Anthurium warocqueanum. I have never seen a vittarifolium with patterned leaves. Here's my vattarifolium


----------



## harrywitmore

hexentanz said:


> Harry do you have a bigger closer pic of that Selaginella sp. Lita?
> 
> I have a plant which looks very much like this, but was told it was an orchid. It has not flowered, but the location i have it in leads me to believe it is not an orchid (it is shaded a bit, but is near a 20w 12v heat lamp in a gecko tank).


Maureen, can you show us a picture of your plant. I will try and get a better picture today. I'm not sure how this plant could be confused for an orchid. I guess the rhizomes look similar to a Dichea but a fraction of the size.


----------



## JoshH

harrywitmore said:


> Josh, that look more like Anthurium warocqueanum. I have never seen a vittarifolium with patterned leaves. Here's my vattarifolium



Oh I thought he was talking about the small ones on the back side of the picture...those are the A. vittarifolium...........the big one with white veins thats on the right is indeed A. warocqueanum.


----------



## harrywitmore

Josh, he may have been. I didn't even notice them. My bad! I have some young seedlings of vittarifolium if anyone wants one I'll sell them for $3 each. But, they are only 2 leaves at this point.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Josh/Nate, either of you guys got an extra cutting of Pearcea hypocyrtiflora I could grab at the MADS meeting? Killed mine and never got it back to try again.


----------



## NathanB

I've yet to pick one up myself.


----------



## JoshH

Corpus Callosum said:


> Josh/Nate, either of you guys got an extra cutting of Pearcea hypocyrtiflora I could grab at the MADS meeting? Killed mine and never got it back to try again.


Got it, remind me before the meeting


----------



## raimeiken

roberthvalera said:


> already posted but here
> Davallia repens


great growth on that! what condition do you have it in? I tried growing it after getting a small cutting of it from somebody, but it didn't last too long in my viv


----------



## frogparty

THIS ONE'S FOR YOU ROLLINKANSAS!!!
I just picked this little gy up today and thought of you 
Dendrobium lichenastrum... these leaves are full size!!


----------



## rollinkansas

frogparty said:


> THIS ONE'S FOR YOU ROLLINKANSAS!!!
> I just picked this little gy up today and thought of you
> Dendrobium lichenastrum... these leaves are full size!!


Two can play this game.








Dendrobium prenticei


----------



## NathanB

mike, whats the plant look like now that its been 46 years?


----------



## Julio

good one Nate, 

Mike, can you try and get a close up shot of the flower staulk?


----------



## rollinkansas

Julio said:


> good one Nate,
> 
> Mike, can you try and get a close up shot of the flower staulk?


Those little green threads? I think thats from the moss, not the plant.


----------



## harrywitmore

Actually your 2 orchids are the same species. I think the accepted name is Dendrobium lichenastrum var prenticei. I actually like the other variation better but I love them both. It also tends to grow smaller than this var.










Here's a well grown plant I saw at an orchid nursery near by.


----------



## frogparty

Harry, how are you growing it? Bright ligt I assume because its a Dendrobium. You keep it moist? Does it flower well for you?


----------



## harrywitmore

I have been growing it in higher light than this shows but it has also declined a bit cause I was growing it too dry. It needs more moisture than lichenastrum. It's actually pretty tough if you don't totally neglect it for a year as I did. It does flower with a small yellow flower but I have not had this one flower to my knowledge. I just went looking at who had them in stock if I lose mine and J L Orchids has them.


----------



## frogparty

Right now I just have a tiny little division planted in fine pumice. You think I should mount it?


----------



## harrywitmore

frogparty said:


> Right now I just have a tiny little division planted in fine pumice. You think I should mount it?


All that I have seen are grown mounted. Mine as you can see was mounted and it grew like crazy until I 'lost' it and it never got watered. I'm lucky to still have a tiny piece. I do think it's a lithiphyte as well as epiphyte in nature.


----------



## skylsdale

Frogparty, did you pick this up from Andy's Orchids at the flower and garden show? I had it in my hand as well...but somehow managed to exercise an inhuman amount of restraint and walked away empty-handed.



frogparty said:


> THIS ONE'S FOR YOU ROLLINKANSAS!!!
> I just picked this little gy up today and thought of you
> Dendrobium lichenastrum... these leaves are full size!!


----------



## frogparty

No I actually got it as a free division locally. Its just a tiny piece, but it has 2 new growths and some good looking new roots, so Im hopeful I can give it what it wants


----------



## frogparty

Biophytum sp. Thanks Roxrgneiss









cool seed pod


----------



## raimeiken

OOOOOooo!! that plant looks sweett! 

I want that plant in my viv. where did you get it?


----------



## frogparty

I traded Roxrgneiss for it. You want one? I have seeds and there are more seedlings popping up inthe viv now


----------



## rollinkansas

Those seeds shoot off so far, they were sprouting all over my humidity dome. One of my big plants died so I cut the head off, and now its growing back...pretty cool.


----------



## phender

Mine started off great. Now the the new leaves are loosing their leaflets. Do you think it is too wet or too dry? Too humid, not humid enough?


----------



## frogparty

I don't know. The soil in there is soggy  drainage layer too small, but it doesnt seem to care at all. It gets lots of light and the viv is pretty humid I really am not sure about what you need. Its the 1st one Ive grown


----------



## phender

Well that helps. I was afraid it might be too wet in my viv. Watering/spraying more is an easier fix than trying to get it drier.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Yeah, these Biophytums are typically pretty easy, if they have enough moisture and decent light. Letting them dry out can lead to a quick decline though. They also don't seem to like full sun for very long either, but can handle some pretty intense lighting in a tank. They do spread quickly once mature, so it's not as bad if one is lost at that point. I have one growing as a potted house plant (~20% humidity right now), so there doesn't seem to be a minimum amount of humidity required to grow them.

I have topped one plant a few times over the past two years and each new cut on the same stem always grows leads. Killer terrarium plant. 

Mike


----------



## skylsdale

_Drosera capensis_


----------



## harrywitmore

I have had this Begonia for years. I lost all but the base of one leaf 2 years ago and have been nursing it back ever since. It's a large Begonia with mature leaves on mine were 6-8"

*Begonia masoniana maculata*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Nice plant, yea I killed mine too  .


----------



## harrywitmore

I'm pretty sure this has been posted before but here it is again

*Begonia scarpigera* - Leaves about 4"


----------



## frogparty

Nageliella purpurea
Im growing it in intermediate temps near the restrepias, but closer to the lights.
I love the foliage, hope I dont kill it.


----------



## harrywitmore

This is a favorite of mine also. I have a small division I got in the summer. It's doing pretty well but I need to get it in a bit more light. That one look cool.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Well, I got out into the garden to take some pics today, and also snapped a couple of the plants that are STILL in the house due to the cold weather...enjoy.

Philodendron gigas:









Anthurium hoffmannii:









Anthurium cubense:









Phlebodium pseudoaureum:


----------



## frogparty

zootrophion oblongifolium


----------



## JoshK

Begonia Versicolor:


----------



## phender

This is Alocasia rugosa. I wish there were more of the mini alocasias available.










Here it is in the tank. The peperomia behind with red under the leaf is Pep. sp. Vietnam. The begonia in front is B. leprechaun.


----------



## james67

alocasia rugosa still gets quite large (the leaves get big), and is probably best suited for large tanks. 

james


----------



## Deli

phender said:


> ]
> Here it is in the tank. The peperomia behind with red under the leaf is Pep. sp. Vietnam. The begonia in front is B. leprechaun.


Where is the begonia in your viv? I've 3 of them in my 18" exo and they seem to be growing very slowly it at all. Had them since last August. 2 of them are in the light and one is Half light half shade (I use 2x 6500k compact florescents).


----------



## harrywitmore

Begonia species (noid) - Any ideas? Leaves are about 6" or more.


----------



## phender

james67 said:


> alocasia rugosa still gets quite large (the leaves get big), and is probably best suited for large tanks.
> 
> james


The pic is from an 18x18x24 ZooMed. I hope that will be OK for the rugosa. If not, I have a nice sheltered place for it outside. 



Deli said:


> Where is the begonia in your viv? I've 3 of them in my 18" exo and they seem to be growing very slowly it at all. Had them since last August. 2 of them are in the light and one is Half light half shade (I use 2x 6500k compact florescents).


This begonia is in the front in the open. The lighting is 4 39watt HO T5 bulbs, 2-6500K, 1-1000K and 1-Aqua Flora bulb.
This lighting is pretty bright, but I also have one growing well in a clear storage container under a shoplight with 2-40 watt 6500k normal fluorescents. 

Begonias are a little fragile at first. It is not unusual for medium to large frogs to stomp them to death. They also like their roots above the water line of your tank.


----------



## JoshH

Some new things, I've been really getting into gesneriads and Begonias 

Begonia herbacea.....









Begonia NoID.....









Pearcea.....









Begonia egregia.....









Sinningia Florianopolis...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Nice plants Josh, can't wait to see a mature version of that Sinningia.


----------



## NathanB

its Begonia hoehneana Josh


----------



## JoshH

Mike ~ I know, I'm excited! I just hope it roots...

Nate ~ See, who needs plant labels? Ha! Where is that one from?


----------



## zBrinks

That Pearcea looks amazing!


----------



## roberthvalera

What pearcea is that?


----------



## harrywitmore

Josh, your Begonia noid looks like hoehneana to me.


----------



## JoshH

roberthvalera said:


> What pearcea is that?


I think it doesn't really have a name yet, the closest thing I've found is an ID number Pearcea sp. USBRG 1994-276. 

Mike K - Did you ever get an ID on that plant, or do you have any info on where you originally got it?


----------



## NathanB

JoshH said:


> Mike ~ I know, I'm excited! I just hope it roots...
> 
> Nate ~ See, who needs plant labels? Ha! Where is that one from?


I got the seed from brazilplants.com I have another species i need to take a photo of tonight.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I either got the Pearcea sp. from Mike Stroble or a local gesneriad society meeting. I think it was from Mike though. I never got an ID on it but if you get it to bloom I could send the photo to some gesneriad people to figure out.


----------



## NathanB

Begonia gehrtii


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Harry your Begonia NOID looks like a rex that used to have called Midnight

Josh Id really like to get a piece of that Begonia NOId you have !


Ill try to add a few pix to this thread a little later!

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Tillandsia biflora









Tillandsia brenneri











Paphiopedilum Shadow Dancer 'Midnight' x Hsinying Vine 'Merlot'
While this is a plant mainly kept for flowers, its also got some really good foliage as well









Ruellia makoyana


----------



## rollinkansas

Some more giant orchids.

Pleurothallis determannii









Pleurothallis sp 'Costa Rica'









Barbosella dusenii


----------



## Frogtofall

Nice orchids.

That Pleurothallis sp. Costa Rica looks like one I had labeled Pleurothallis peperomioides aff. I killed it and still need to replace it one of these days. Haha!


----------



## rollinkansas

Frogtofall said:


> Nice orchids.
> 
> That Pleurothallis sp. Costa Rica looks like one I had labeled Pleurothallis peperomioides aff. I killed it and still need to replace it one of these days. Haha!



Yea I was told its very similar to peperomioides but he wasnt sure so didnt label it as such. I have some pieces growing out of it so Im sure I can send you one once they put on some size.


----------



## Julio

Did you pick those up at the show Mike?


----------



## rollinkansas

Julio said:


> Did you pick those up at the show Mike?


Yea picked up about 10 new mini species.


----------



## Julio

Where are mine? Wish i coudl have made it


----------



## rollinkansas

Julio said:


> Where are mine? Wish i coudl have made it


It was everything I thought it would be.....more electric wheelchairs than I could count. It was like fast and furious tokyo drift with the speedsters there trying to get prime wheelchair parking space. 

Besides that it was fun, but a real money guzzler.


----------



## rollinkansas

Pleurothallis dryadum









Capanemia micromera...smallest little orchid I have ever seen...the penny could crush the entire plant.


----------



## harrywitmore

That Pleurothallis dryadum is awesome.


----------



## Frogtofall

Well this first one is still a mystery to me. Harry Luther told me it was a Pandanus species, possibly Pandanus scandens. I'm not sure yet even though it does look like a mini Pandanus. I will keep it labeled that way until I find out otherwise though.

*Pandanus scandens*


















And this is a neat bromeliad. Not even remotely suitable for a viv but its a purdy one. 

*Hohenbergia correia-araujoi*


----------



## Manuran

Freycinetia? A screw pine. Looks like it might be excelsa
They are part of the pandanaceae, so you're really close.


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> Freycinetia? A screw pine. Looks like it might be excelsa
> They are part of the pandanaceae, so you're really close.


Hi Chuck. Actually, the tag also says that on it but it was spelled incorrectly so I could not find any info on it. Thank you. I'll dig into that and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Frogtofall

I agree with the Freycinetia excelsa. Looks like a good match. I'll make a note on the tag. Thanks Chuck.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdiamondimages/3014658485/


----------



## gotham229

Begonia Lite 'Ecuador'


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> Well this first one is still a mystery to me. Harry Luther told me it was a Pandanus species, possibly Pandanus scandens. I'm not sure yet even though it does look like a mini Pandanus. I will keep it labeled that way until I find out otherwise though.


Antone, had you heard that Harry Luther was no longer at Selby. He is now working in Singapore.


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> Antone, had you heard that Harry Luther was no longer at Selby. He is now working in Singapore.


Yeah. He left a while ago. I went and said goodbye to him the week before he left. Huge loss for Selby.


----------



## harrywitmore

I think it's the same way at most Botanical Gardens. Most of the really knowledgeable plant folks are finding jobs elsewhere. I heard Mike Bush went with him who used to run the Botanical Garden up. It built this 6 million dollar Orchid Conservatory and houses mostly hybrids. What a shame.


----------



## Frogtofall

It's a big mess why he left. There's an article in a local newspaper where he tells all. It's pretty shocking. If I find the link I'll let you know.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> It's a big mess why he left. There's an article in a local newspaper where he tells all. It's pretty shocking. If I find the link I'll let you know.


Thanks, I would love to see it. In general, this is happening all across the country. Many people that run Botanical Gardens have no plant knowledge at all.


----------



## frogparty

got this as peperomia sp. "costa rica" from the UW greenhouse.








Leaves are between nickel and penny sized.


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like Pep. peltoidea. Got a shot of the underside?


----------



## harrywitmore

I have this same one as P sp Costa Rica I got from UNCC about 10 years ago. Mine looks a bit different than the peltoidea that I have but that certainly does not mean it's not.


----------



## boabab95

okay, well, my turn. i have some Extremely common stuff, but here it goes anyways:

Phal. Sogo Gotris









small pilea microphylla- smaller than 1/2 a penny. now 4X original size. this pic is inside an ipod nano case









pteris ensiformis - now dead










and others i dont have pics of.


----------



## rollinkansas

I think Ive posted this before but its such a cool tiny orchid...platystele jungermannioides


----------



## D3monic

Great...here I get out of reefs to save money and now I got a most wanted list a mile lone. Absolutly loved the H. Obscura and the Begonia geometry. I seriously need some form of Sphyrosperumums as well.


----------



## Manuran

I keep telling myself to start a new thread on Mosses and Liverworts as they are some of my favorites. But, since similar threads seem to die off quickly, I figured it best to put them here. Anyway, here are a few liverworts that I have been growing and enjoying. The first is a Riccardia that is small in stature even for that genus. If you notice the brown "twig" in the photo, that is the naked stem of a piece of sphagnum. The second photo is of a liverwort whose name I'm not sure of, so I'll just leave it at liverwort. It is one of my favorites because of it's shape and habit. It is also a good-sized liverwort. Each growth is about 2" long. Sorry that the photos aren't the best, esp. in terms of color. I borrowed my friends camera and was not familiar with it.


----------



## NathanB

Awesome Chuck!


----------



## frogparty

Awesome! I finally have an ID on my unknown liverwort....Riccardia! Thanks Chuck


----------



## D3monic

Is that iridescent? If so I so want some!


----------



## skylsdale

Not my foliage...but worth posting nonetheless:


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Here's my _Licuala mattenensis 'Mapu'_. The pic is taken in late day sun--so the color is right (I did have to reduce the brightness a bit to remove a little glare).


----------



## harrywitmore

Awesome! I love these understory palms!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I have a real fondness for understory palms too. Unfortunately, I lost a large number of mine this last winter....


----------



## nathan

Eyelash begonia









Pics of the full size plant can be seen in the thread I posted in the members viv forum today.


----------



## Jane of Upton

reggorf said:


> This just popped up out of my moss. Any idea what it is? It is growing pretty fast.


This looks like some sort of Hydrocotyle (marsh penny) to me. Too symmetrical to be a Begonia. And, it would make sense as a stowaway with the moss. But its a nice addition to the growth.

Just my 2 cents.
-Jane


----------



## skylsdale

Looks like Begonia "Lita" to me.


----------



## harrywitmore

Me too. Looks just like what I have.


----------



## candm519

Me too. Mine likes steady high humidity. Has anybody figured out some trick to get it to bloom?


----------



## D3monic

I just got a big plant order in from Antone. Heres a couple of my favs.


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice Dendrobium. Which one is it?


----------



## D3monic

I got a couple but that one is Mannii


----------



## harrywitmore

Have you seen any flowers. It doesn't look like my mannii. Nice plant regardless.


----------



## D3monic

Theres buds but none blooming yet.


----------



## RSS

Wow, lots of nice plants in here. I noticed an entire group missing thou, so I thought I'd add some.

Utricularia calycifida










Utricularia nephrophylla










Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## ashb

Nice! Got any Utricularia seedlings lying around?


----------



## NathanB

those are awesome RSS


----------



## HunterB

Utricularia nephorophylla looks stunning.....where do i find these? never even heard of this group before  now i want all of em


----------



## RSS

Utricularia are carnivorous plants, bladderworts. Most eat very tiny things.

Those 3 the largest prey they would have would be around mosquito larva.

Utric. graminifolia grows fast for me so I always have some available, the other 2 are slower.

Utric. graminifolia can grow completely submerged up to anywhere that is moist, and can get into place you have no clue how it got to. I think it teleports...

The other 2 are slower growing.

There are well over 100 Utric species out there, ranging from very easy to almost impossible. Availability in the US is tricky too. Carnivorous plants forums/nurseries are a good place to check for them.

Utricularia sandersonii is another good easy one. Who would not love the angry bunny ears flowers.

I do love trading for tiny plants .


----------



## frogparty

i love them, especially the epiphytic ones like U. humboldtii


----------



## D3monic

I really like the Utricularia graminifolia that would look sweet growing in my waterfall.


----------



## Jane of Upton

Jane of Upton said:


> This looks like some sort of Hydrocotyle (marsh penny) to me. Too symmetrical to be a Begonia. And, it would make sense as a stowaway with the moss. But its a nice addition to the growth.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> -Jane


MY APOLOGIES! I stand humbly corrected.

I'd just started reading this VERY long (but wonderful) thread, and hadn't come across more detailed pictures that are posted further along. That first picture makes the leaf shape look more rounded than subsequent ones. My apologies.

And (unfortunately) this has now moved this little creeping begonia onto my "Coveting" list, LOL!

This sure is a "dangerous" thread for those like myself who have had a chronic case of collectoritis!

-Jane


----------



## jmoose

*D. cuthbertsonii*
This orchid's foliage looks as if coated with granulated sugar.
Its flower is not that attractive ...

J.


----------



## harrywitmore

jmoose said:


> *D. cuthbertsonii*
> This orchid's foliage looks as if coated with granulated sugar.
> Its flower is not that attractive ...
> 
> J.


You must be talking about some other orchid. This one has one of the finest flowers of the genus in my opinion. The flowers also last a LONG time.


----------



## NathanB

Dendrobium cuthbertsonii - Orchids Interactive

I picked one up this spring. awesome orchid


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Added that one to my wishlist!

Those flowers are really nice! Is that natural variation? or are those different hybrids?

Todd


----------



## harrywitmore

These are not hybrids. All the same species.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very neat!

Any ideas on how they fair in vivs?


----------



## RSS

They require colder temp's than I have but I was able to keep one alive and growing much warmer than they like for well over a year in a vivarium. I eventually sent it off to a better home since it really didn't like my temps. If you could give it the temp range it wanted I think they would do really well.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have had many people tell me these will grow much warmer than what is normally expected. I have had one for well over a year and it was exposed to temps of over 85F. The key I think is keeping the roots cool. I water mine almost every day and it has done well when the slugs leave it alone. I have 3 different clones. I heard a talk from a lady from J&L a few weeks back and she related a story of a man in the UK grew it much warmer and grew huge plants so experimentation is not all bad. They MUST have good water though. No tap water or well water.


----------



## phender

Alocasia rugosa

Looks like plastic and feels like it too. 3 new leaves in its present 18x18x24 ZooMed. Its in a very soggy spot. Its not very tall yet, but the leaves are quite big.


----------



## tclipse

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> They are all from my large tank except the java fern.


Is this the common aquarium-type java fern or a different variety? I have LOADS of that stuff if it'll grow well in a viv.


----------



## harrywitmore

gtclipse01 said:


> Is this the common aquarium-type java fern or a different variety? I have LOADS of that stuff if it'll grow well in a viv.


It does very well if the humidity is high.


----------



## iljjlm

Pleopeltis polypodioides
I have 4 logs full of this in my yard. Smallest log is about 4 ft.



















Dave


----------



## JimO

Resurrection fern - one of my favorite plants. It's an epiphyte that I see most frequently growing on the trunks and larger horizontal branches of large live oaks. It's called resurrection fern because it turns brown and goes dormant during dry periods and greens out in a matter of hours after a good solid rain. 

Unfortunately, I've found that it doesn't do well in my vivarium. I presume that it needs the dry dormant periods to thrive. I guess you could remove it periodically and let it dry out, but for me there is so much growing nearby to enjoy that I don't want to go to the trouble of trying to keep it.


----------



## JimO

Here's a photo showing it in wet and dry conditions.


----------



## JoshK

JimO said:


> Resurrection fern - one of my favorite plants. It's an epiphyte that I see most frequently growing on the trunks and larger horizontal branches of large live oaks. It's called resurrection fern because it turns brown and goes dormant during dry periods and greens out in a matter of hours after a good solid rain.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've found that it doesn't do well in my vivarium. I presume that it needs the dry dormant periods to thrive. I guess you could remove it periodically and let it dry out, but for me there is so much growing nearby to enjoy that I don't want to go to the trouble of trying to keep it.


I have it doing well in more than one viv. It likes to stay high and dry, I mist it very rarely and it seems to like that. The new leaves don't look as nice as the old IMO, but it still looks neat. It is also important to leave it attached to the original bark.


----------



## hydrophyte

I have always wondered about using that _P. polypodioides_. I have heard more than once that it can't make it long-term without a dry and cool winter dormancy.


----------



## harrywitmore

This is a Begonia which I really have no idea where I got it or what it is. It's a scandent species and very nice in my opinion. Anyone know which species it is?


----------



## james67

ive had p. polypodioides in a viv for over 2 years w/o a dormancy period and its doing fine.

james


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> This is a Begonia which I really have no idea where I got it or what it is. It's a scandent species and very nice in my opinion. Anyone know which species it is?


This is really nice. It doesn't look like a climber though. Please tell me you have photos of it climbing up a tree in the GH or something. I'd love to see!!! Probably amazing...


----------



## harrywitmore

I wish. This is still a small plant in a 4" pot. I thought it was a B burkillii for a long time but then it grew out and it's definitely not that. I'll get an overhead picture to show the way it grows.


----------



## JimO

Just so you know, I'm not a plant person, even though I love vivarium plants. This first photo is of a fern that grew as a volunteer. I don't know what it is or whether it's okay for the viv, but I like it.









This ficus vine got a slow start, but it's going like gangbusters and I have to trim it back on a regular basis.


----------



## Frogtofall

Would love to see it!


----------



## harrywitmore

I think this could be B pustulata. Here's a picture Brian Williams sent me years ago and I think that's what this is.










Here's mine showing the habit a bit better. Notice how it is crawling out of the pot.


----------



## Frogtofall

Awesome. Just how I pictured it. Thanks!


----------



## JoshH

That's rediculously cool, definately going on my "must have" list!


----------



## Manuran

Here's a nice Brazilian Begonia. It's B. crispula and is quickly becoming one of my favorites.
I've had 2 plants for awhile now, one that hasn't gotten any larger than a couple of inches across and a maximum of 4 leaves. Then there is this one that has really shown itself to be a strong grower. The plant is about 7 inches across. I've read some accounts of this species being tough to grow and other accounts not mentioning that. I guess my 2 plants represent both situations. Anyway, the larger plant had a very interesting and normal growth pattern of the leaves laying flat on the substrate. A month or so ago it went through an accidental drought. lol. The leaves cupped up a bit and multiple new plants started sprouting from the base. I'm going to try and cut the plant apart as I don't enjoy this clustered growth as much. Just in case it doesn't appreciate that, I thought I would share a picture. Not the nicest photo, but I hope the distinctiveness of this species comes through.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

flyangler18 said:


> Nothing like a specialized leaf to get you excited!


I always figured neps would turn out to be a complete PITA planted in vivs, being that you can't really disturb their roots


----------



## araceae

Scindapsus pictus, Ledebouria socialis, and a few forms of Philodendron hederaceum (Brasil, aureus, and Frilly Philly)


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Here's one of my more recent acquisitions...

_Anthurium papillilaminum_:


----------



## Manuran

A. papillilaminum is such a great species. Yours looks nice and healthy. 

While I'm at it, I'll post a few pics of Begonias. First pic is Begonia alchemilloides (on the right) and B. sp. Borneo.
The second pic is B. chlorosticta


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> A. papillilaminum is such a great species. Yours looks nice and healthy.
> 
> While I'm at it, I'll post a few pics of Begonias. First pic is Begonia alchemilloides (on the right) and B. sp. Borneo.
> The second pic is B. chlorosticta


Awesome Begonias Chuck!


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Josh.

I'm thinking that the photo I posted of B. crispula a few days ago doesn't really capture the texture of the leaves so well. Probably the over-exposed pic. Here's an under-exposed one. lol. It shows the crinkled leaves a little better. Color-wise, the true color is somewhere between the two pics.


----------



## NathanB

crispula is one of my favorites, nice plants Chuck.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Been a few days since this thread got any action so here are some pics of plants I've recently aquired and have growing out...









Large portion of Utricularia Sandersonii mixed with moss.








This is the pic from ebay of Microgramma heterophylla I recently got (I didn't take the pic, but it is the actual plant I bought)









Bunch of plants growing out including more mini ferns and utricularia. I think you can read most of the tags, but if not ask and I'll tell you what it is.









Bunch more plants growing out including more utricularia (nephrophylla and lividia). Again think you can read most of the tags, but if not ask and I'll tell you what it is.









Couple more Utricularia (sandersonii blue form, more nephrophyll and U. longifolia (in the brown pot))









Small grow out viv with cuttings from Harry, some of my micro liverwort and other mosses and some more U. sandersonii in middle.









Random stuff, cuttings from harry mostly and a crypth and some baby tears.









Bright green grassy stuff half in water half out is U. graminifolia blue, the darker green stuff next to it is random fern that grew from spore I guess and in the water is micro sword. Then a small portion of U. sandersonii to the right of the U. Gram (yes I've bought a lot of it)...The little smattering of green "hairs" right of the U. gram and above the U. sandersonii is Utricularia Biloba. I thought I killed it but I think it is making a comeback. Hope so since it can fllower blue I really want it to live. (The "blue" version of sandersonii btw is only light purple really, but u. gram and u. biloba can get more of a true blue.)


----------



## Frogtofall

I searched for this plant for years and when I got it, it did great for a few months and then all of a sudden melted away. I managed to get lucky and find another one and this one has actually held on pretty good.

I still refuse to call this a Hoya b/c the flowers are just so far from similar.... (The plant in the background is Hoya pandurata)

*Hoya manipurensis (Micholitzia obcordata)*


----------



## AzureFrog

Dendro Dave said:


> This is the pic from ebay of Microgramma heterophylla I recently got (I didn't take the pic, but it is the actual plant I bought)


So... you're the one who out bid me on this fern! 

It's all good though, they gave me a second chance on the same fern in a pot.  I also got Microgramma Vaccinifolia and Microgramma Reptans.


----------



## Dendro Dave

AzureFrog said:


> So... you're the one who out bid me on this fern!
> 
> It's all good though, they gave me a second chance on the same fern in a pot.  I also got Microgramma Vaccinifolia and Microgramma Reptans.


LOL thanks for driving the price up!!! Ya I bought a bunch of ultrics from them also. Basically I nearly bought out all their last 2 listings of plants. They are in OKC a lil over an hour away.


----------



## EricM

Here are some recent shots

The first plant I have no idea what it is.

The second is Schistomatoglottis sp.

The third is Cissus amazonica and a Syngonium sp.

Eric


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey EricM did you get that _Schismatoglottis_ from BlackJungle.com? I have a similar NOID plant that is looking real good right now. I have this one growing in a 20-gallon riparium.










The little red-veined thing is a _Fittonia_ planted onto a trellis raft planter.


----------



## EricM

I think I got the schisto from Harry in a trade years ago. The one BJ has looks the same when I see it at the shows.

Too bad there aren't any other types around they are great viv plants
Eric


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey Eric I have little starts of three other _Schismatoglottis_. If you are interested in getting more you should send me a note in like a year or so and I might have extra to divide up and share.

They are pretty cool little plants.


----------



## harrywitmore

EricM said:


> Here are some recent shots
> 
> The first plant I have no idea what it is.
> 
> The second is Schistomatoglottis sp.
> 
> The third is Cissus amazonica and a Syngonium sp.
> 
> Eric


Eric the first plant looks like Chamaeranthemum venosum.


----------



## EricM

thanks Harry.

Here are some more foliage shots

first is Begonia luzonensis, this one puts out many flower clusters and keeps its pinkish color on the leaves.

second is the top half of a vert tank. The Biophytum has completely grown to the top now and is bent over a bit.

third is the same size vert with a Marcgravia sp growing up the wall.

ERic


----------



## JoshH

Eric that Marcgravia looks great! Whatever happened to that other little shingler that you had, do you have any new pics of it?


----------



## EricM

Josh,

It grows but real slow, I haven't taken any cuttings of it yet, but I'm letting it ramble around. It is Monstera spruceana, the first pic.

the second pic is the bottom part of the tank with the Biophytum, in previous post, this is an unknown Monstera supposedly from Panama.

the third pic is R. celatocaulis/korthalsii growing up the back wall, with a buttload of Pellonia for company


----------



## Manuran

Thought I would share a pic of this interesting little Begonia species. My generous friend gave me a little tuber smaller than a grain of rice. He said it took a year to grow it from a leaf cutting. I've had it for about a year now and it has started to throw a few nice leaves, but the tuber is not much larger than when I received it. I just planted it into a larger container, so hopefully it grows a little faster. I thought I would take this photo and share it, in case it doesn't.


----------



## Freeradical53

I have a lot of the Lecanopteris sinuosa but it apparently mislabeled as "monkey tail fern" The leaves come out of the rhizomes which grow along the ground. Strange plant! The leaves are about 4 to 6" in size.


----------



## harrywitmore

Freeradical53 said:


> I have a lot of the Lecanopteris sinuosa but it apparently mislabeled as "monkey tail fern" The leaves come out of the rhizomes which grow along the ground. Strange plant! The leaves are about 4 to 6" in size.


Got a picture?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Im totally drooling over that new Begonia. Possibly a close relative or even subspecies of Begonia bogneri?


----------



## Manuran

Yes, definitely a close relative to B. bogneri. B. bogneri is a beauty, but I like this new one better. Also, so far it hasn't shown any tendency to go dormant and drop it's leaves. That would be a plus.


----------



## yikesjason

My foliage selection might be laughable to you experts, but I am really enjoying it. I don't have any frogs, but this forum has helped me a lot with this drip wall. 









There is no real theme other than two basic rules for plant selection.
-is it cheap and easy to find?
-has it survived on my wall?


----------



## raimeiken

looks good man! 

how big is that viv?


----------



## Manuran

Nice foliage Jason. Everything looks happy on that dripwall.

Here's another little Begonia. It is B. subnummularifolia. It has leaves about the size of a quarter with a very nice slightly velvety texture.


----------



## frogface

yikesjason said:


> My foliage selection might be laughable to you experts, but I am really enjoying it. I don't have any frogs, but this forum has helped me a lot with this drip wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no real theme other than two basic rules for plant selection.
> -is it cheap and easy to find?
> -has it survived on my wall?


Love that wall! I have the same philosophy for my outside garden. If it survives until the next growing season, it gets to stay.


----------



## skylsdale

_Nepenthes ampullaria_


----------



## Manuran

Nice photo Ron. Love the angle of the shot.

I was recently given this Peperomia and was pretty amazed when I saw it. My camera really isn't good enough to capture the details and colors of this tiny thing, but it came out good enough to share. I think lol


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> Nice photo Ron. Love the angle of the shot.
> 
> I was recently given this Peperomia and was pretty amazed when I saw it. My camera really isn't good enough to capture the details and colors of this tiny thing, but it came out good enough to share. I think lol


I have this one too. It's a really nice one. Hopefully it takes and spreads. It's so tiny!


----------



## Manuran

Nice! Did you happen to get a name with it?
I love how small it is.


----------



## Manuran

Here's another kind of interesting Peperomia. It doesn't look like much now, but when the plant matures a little more, the leaves press themselves against the substrate instead of reaching up as it is doing in the photo.


----------



## NathanB

Awesome peperomias chuck, That second one sounds really interesting. 
How did the grass turn out in the vivs?


----------



## Frogtofall

Chuck, I did not get a name but it is in bloom and I think the person I got it from said it was from Ecuador so we can probably get a name. I'll have to inquire to Guido.


----------



## Dendro Dave

2 of my favorites in foliage...

Macados petola









selaginella uncinata


----------



## fleshfrombone

So like I've said before I literally tossed this thing in the tank and walked away. It went nuts and threatened to take over. It was left in a tank to die on the back porch at another froggers place.


----------



## fleshfrombone

BAH wont load


----------



## Manuran

I was given this Begonia awhile back, but wasn't too taken by it. But now that it has grown out a bit. I like it. Even the low growing, substrate hugging habit is nice.

It is Begonia iridescens


----------



## Judy S

love the thread...it would be even better if sources could be given...love the dischidia astephana...and the philadendron Burle...I agree totally with the opinion that foliage counts...its like the perennials we grow --you only have the bloom, usually, for a short period of time so you better love the foliage and growth habit 'cause that's what you look at most of the time...


----------



## Azurel

fleshfrombone said:


> So like I've said before I literally tossed this thing in the tank and walked away. It went nuts and threatened to take over. It was left in a tank to die on the back porch at another froggers place.


What type of Jewel Orchid is that? I love the pink veining in it....

Great thread....Have seen some plants in this thread I had to have and tracked them down some were not easy either...Great depository of foliage for dart vivs....


----------



## Frogtofall

Got this as Begonia sp. Ecuador. Not sure if its the one circulating as Lita. It already seems MUCH hardier in that it hasn't melted away on me. I am also not sure that the stems match sp. Lita...


----------



## Manuran

Hi Antone,
That's a similar Begonia to Lita. I posted this awhile back, I think it's the same. I got it as Begonia sp. Pacto, Ecuador. Funny, how everyone's experience is different. In my conditions Lita is so much tougher than Pacto.
I think this is a real gem. Should look nice in your viv, as it grows out.


----------



## NathanB

Thats a really cool begonia.
Heres my happy ficus


----------



## JimO

The Selaginella (Kraussiana "Gold Tips") and the Ficus pumila (var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig) are fighting it out for dominance of the fern panel background in my first viv (3 yrs old).








The moss (don't have an ID) on my waterfall is trying to hold them both back. It's like a battle in slow motion.


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> Hi Antone,
> That's a similar Begonia to Lita. I posted this awhile back, I think it's the same. I got it as Begonia sp. Pacto, Ecuador. Funny, how everyone's experience is different. In my conditions Lita is so much tougher than Pacto.
> I think this is a real gem. Should look nice in your viv, as it grows out.


Well I have received some from you and from another source before this most recent one and they all possessed very fragile foliage and stems. Melted away. This one seems like it was grown a bit harder so I think I'm getting a good chance to keep it alive this time. Haha!

So far so good.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Azurel said:


> What type of Jewel Orchid is that? I love the pink veining in it....
> 
> Great thread....Have seen some plants in this thread I had to have and tracked them down some were not easy either...Great depository of foliage for dart vivs....


Yeah it's neat huh? I'm not to sure. Frogparty ID'd it a while ago. I think it's the lighting that makes it pink. I looked at an old picture I took and it was that standard lime green color.


----------



## frogparty

Ludisia discolor


----------



## Azurel

frogparty said:


> Ludisia discolor


Cool I have a couple of those......


----------



## JoshH

bussardnr said:


> Heres my happy ficus


Nice villosa! I find it somewhat tricky to root from cuttings, but once established it does well.


----------



## GRIMM

Dendro Dave said:


> 2 of my favorites in foliage...
> 
> Macados petola


How high do the flower stalks get on these guys?


----------



## frogparty

about 15 cm or so, plus or minus a bit.


----------



## candm519

I have recently been thinking of this kind of 'fight to the finish' battle as a normal event in a natural succession; like watching one tiny zone during the swamp-bog-meadow-forest changes. Minute changes over time cause further changes in micro-niches, eventually macro-niches, into larger habitat. All the plants have physical and chemical effects for the others. Ah, the great circle of life, and we are watching a tiny selfcreated arc!



JimO said:


> The Selaginella (Kraussiana "Gold Tips") and the Ficus pumila (var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig) are fighting it out for dominance of the fern panel background in my first viv (3 yrs old).
> View attachment 12615
> 
> 
> The moss (don't have an ID) on my waterfall is trying to hold them both back. It's like a battle in slow motion.
> View attachment 12616


----------



## NathanB

JoshH said:


> Nice villosa! I find it somewhat tricky to root from cuttings, but once established it does well.


Thanks, Harry did all the hard work. I just stuck it in a pot and water it ever now and then


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> Nice villosa! I find it somewhat tricky to root from cuttings, but once established it does well.


The trick with this and the other viney, thin leaved types is small cuttings, extrememly well draining rooting mix and LOTS of misting. By small cuttings I mean not more than 2 nodes. Once I figured this out, I never had problems
with this species again. I did so well with it that when I left Florida, I left behind a big ol 8" basket that had lots of 3' vines hanging from it.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> The trick with this and the other viney, thin leaved types is small cuttings, extrememly well draining rooting mix and LOTS of misting. By small cuttings I mean not more than 2 nodes. Once I figured this out, I never had problems
> with this species again. I did so well with it that when I left Florida, I left behind a big ol 8" basket that had lots of 3' vines hanging from it.


That's interesting Antone. When I got this from ABG, they were potting up many pots of this and that is exactly what they were doing. I have never had any problem getting it to root as long as it was on a mist bench. Otherwise it's tough for me. I have a bunch at the top of the greenhouse but this is not the best time to take cuttings for this plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> That's interesting Antone. When I got this from ABG, they were potting up many pots of this and that is exactly what they were doing. I have never had any problem getting it to root as long as it was on a mist bench. Otherwise it's tough for me. I have a bunch at the top of the greenhouse but this is not the best time to take cuttings for this plant.


Yeah, I learned the trick from a certain very LARGE plant retailer whom shall remain anonymous. They had thousands of creeping fig pots rooting this way. I gave it a try and it worked wonders.


----------



## GRIMM

Well its safe to say that after going throught the last 93 pages, I am officially a plant nerd, and my wallet will be empty shortly.

Im not sure if aquatics count as folliage, but I'll post something that hasnt been posted yet...Actually 2 things, the plant and Canadian coin 

*Anubias Nana "Petite"*


----------



## housevibe7

Even after a few years after getting these beautiful bromes from Antone, they still have their color... The bottom one is about to bloom. I believe the are a Neo Fireball, and a Neo... dont remember the other lol The one that is about to bloom also has a tad currently in it


----------



## Frogtofall

If they are from me then the top 2 are *probably* Neo 'Sara Head' and the bottom one is *probably* Neo 'Inca x Fireball'. ...Probably...


----------



## housevibe7

That sounds right actually... thanks Antone. The IncaXFireball bromes have turned into my favorite for egg feeders.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Sooooo..... I now have a new Begonia to add to my list. LOL

Is anyone having good luck with that begonia SP Pacto?

Chuck, how big is that Begonia irridescens?


Todd


----------



## Dendro Dave

Manuran said:


> I was given this Begonia awhile back, but wasn't too taken by it. But now that it has grown out a bit. I like it. Even the low growing, substrate hugging habit is nice.
> 
> It is Begonia iridescens


So given the name, I have to ask....Is it actually iridescent? 

Btw in trying to find more pics of it (which I didn't have much luck at), I stumbled across it being listed here...
Plants Extinct and Possibly

As a rare, possibly extinct plant in the wild?


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Sooooo..... I now have a new Begonia to add to my list. LOL
> 
> Is anyone having good luck with that begonia SP Pacto?
> 
> Chuck, how big is that Begonia irridescens?
> 
> 
> Todd


I'm doing okay with the Pacto. I'm having good luck in the sense that I still have it! lol

The biggest leaves in that picture of the B. iridescens are about 3.5 inches.


----------



## harrywitmore

Dendro Dave said:


> So given the name, I have to ask....Is it actually iridescent?
> 
> Btw in trying to find more pics of it (which I didn't have much luck at), I stumbled across it being listed here...
> Plants Extinct and Possibly
> 
> As a rare, possibly extinct plant in the wild?


I have iredescens and I was told that a few years back it fetched $500 per start at the Begonia convention because of the rarity. I have not noticed if it is iridescent or not but seems to grow pretty easily for me.


----------



## Manuran

Dendro Dave said:


> So given the name, I have to ask....Is it actually iridescent?
> 
> Btw in trying to find more pics of it (which I didn't have much luck at), I stumbled across it being listed here...
> Plants Extinct and Possibly
> 
> As a rare, possibly extinct plant in the wild?


There's not a lot of color shifting in the leaf, so I don't think iridescent is the right word. But, the streaks are a nice metallic silver/white. There is also some blue tones along the veins of the leaf, but again, I'm not sure if you can really term this iridescent.

I looked at the link you posted and I think how they set it up is a little confusing. I believe they are just listing the B. iridescens as an Indian endemic species. They put the endemic list between extinct list and the endangered list.
It is supposed to be fairly rare in cultivation though, which might be why there aren't too many pics.


----------



## harrywitmore

Dartfrogfreak said:


> S
> Is anyone having good luck with that begonia SP Pacto?
> 
> Todd


You have a picture of this one?


----------



## Manuran

JimO said:


> The Selaginella (Kraussiana "Gold Tips") and the Ficus pumila (var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig) are fighting it out for dominance of the fern panel background in my first viv (3 yrs old).
> View attachment 12615
> 
> 
> The moss (don't have an ID) on my waterfall is trying to hold them both back. It's like a battle in slow motion.
> View attachment 12616


Hey Jim,

I really like it when 2 or more species grow into one another like this. 
Very nice.


----------



## Manuran

GRIMM said:


> Well its safe to say that after going throught the last 93 pages, I am officially a plant nerd, and my wallet will be empty shortly.
> 
> Im not sure if aquatics count as folliage, but I'll post something that hasnt been posted yet...Actually 2 things, the plant and Canadian coin
> 
> *Anubias Nana "Petite"*


Aquatics definitely count as foliage. I've always been a big fan of the genus Anubias.


----------



## skylsdale

Manuran said:


> Aquatics definitely count as foliage. I've always been a big fan of the genus Anubias.


I agree--I have an _Anubias nana _in one of my tanks and has grown to be one of my favorite plants in a display.


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> You have a picture of this one?


I think Chuck believes that the one I posted might be sp Pacto.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Antone I was wondering if you could tell me how big that Rhodospatha rufibarba gets? I know you posted a good pic somewhere of a nice grown out plant but I cant seem to find it.

Thanx,

Todd


----------



## JoshH

It's been awhile, so here's a few from my tank.....

Anthurium with a Begonia lita piggybacking along...









Diastema sp.









Begonia herbacea, interesting epiphytic species...









Very uncommon unidentified Philodendron sp.









NoID Begonia









Rhaphidophora hongkongensis









Amalophyllon sp.









Drymonia sp.









Dorstenia contrajerva

















Heliamphora heterodoxa in bloom

















Very rare Philodendron species, possibly new...









And some more unidentified Philos...

















Bertolonia









And finally the large gesneriad Nematanthus fissus


----------



## JoshH

Anyone have any pics of Rhodospatha species in the terrarium?


----------



## Manuran

Really nice plants Josh. Nice and healthy too.
I believe your noid Begonia is B. prismatocarpa variegata.

Also, I have a few pics of Rhodospatha, but not in vivs.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

One of my new favorites- Labeled begonia escargot (middle plant in pic)- It has bright pink flowers coming from the base.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck Id love to see those Rhodospatha pix



Todd


----------



## Dendro Dave

Couple Orchids... I'll post mine then post what it will hopefully look like some day (Those pics stolen from internet)...

Mine...
Cleisocentron merrillianum










What it will look like someday...I hope.









Mine...
Porroglossum rodrigoi (this actually came in with a ton of flowers but they were all dried up when it arrived, I pulled off the dead stalks, it hasn't flowered since, but I've only had these 2 orchids a month or 2)










What it will look like someday...I hope.

















Bonus pic!
microsorum steerei....Didn't capture the iridescence very well ;(


----------



## earthfrog

JoshH said:


> It's been awhile, so here's a few from my tank.....
> 
> 
> NoID Begonia


That one is variegated prismatacarpa.

I want to add Begonia chlorosticta to this list. It shows iridescence under lower lighting, it seems. I'm working on growing a cutting of it---any tips appreciated. I heard although it likes humidity, it also prefers low light and soil on the drier side.


----------



## phender

This is the first leaf that has been produced while in my care. It just opened today. I am anxious to see what happens as it matures.

Alocasia cuprea, (no flash)










Alocasia cuprea, (with flash)


----------



## Manuran

The new leaf on A. cuprea is really beautiful. It's almost like having a flower pop up every once in awhile.

A few months back, I posted a photo of a madagascan Begonia sp in this thread. Just in case it died when I transplanted it. It has thrown a few larger leaves since, so I thought I would share this photo. This new photo shows the mature leaves.


----------



## Woodsman

That's a great plant! From the thumbnail, I thought it was Platycerium ridleyi!

Richard



Manuran said:


> The new leaf on A. cuprea is really beautiful. It's almost like having a flower pop up every once in awhile.
> 
> A few months back, I posted a photo of a madagascan Begonia sp in this thread. Just in case it died when I transplanted it. It has thrown a few larger leaves since, so I thought I would share this photo. This new photo shows the mature leaves.


----------



## NathanB

Manuran said:


> The new leaf on A. cuprea is really beautiful. It's almost like having a flower pop up every once in awhile.
> 
> A few months back, I posted a photo of a madagascan Begonia sp in this thread. Just in case it died when I transplanted it. It has thrown a few larger leaves since, so I thought I would share this photo. This new photo shows the mature leaves.


very cool Chuck


----------



## JoshH

Chuck ~ Are you familiar with Begonia schulzei? I hear its African, but I know people that have seen something almost identical all over Costa Rica and Panama, in remote areas. Are there neotropical species that look similar?

I'll get a pic of mine shortly....


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck that Begonia is absolutely awesome!


Todd


----------



## Manuran

Thanks all. It really is a nice one. Hopefully, it propagates well.

Hey Josh , yup I know what B. schultzei is. As far as there being another begonia like it in C.R. and Panama. I'm sure there species we haven't seen in the hobby growing out in the remote areas. There is B. glabra which is a trailing species, so in habit it is similar. It is widespread in Central and South America and a bit variable in size and shape from area to area. It could be this species or maybe something related to it that your friends are seeing. It could even be a trailing peperomia, as there are some that are similar in look to B. schultzei.
If your friends saw the flower, that would give you a clue as to what they saw.

Here's a poor photo of B. glabra. I realize that this particular clone is different looking than B. schultzei, but it does have the trailing habit and somewhat similar leaves. The newest growth is not in focus, but it has some of the nice edges and red tones that B. schultzei can have. It is a really pretty and easy one to grow and looks great as a specimen growing over things.

btw, I think the most current thought, is that the B. schultzei in culture is actually 
B. elaeagnifolia.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a nice small unidentified Begonia species from Sumatra. It grows fairly low and compact and shows off it's bright red stems well.


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> If your friends saw the flower, that would give you a clue as to what they saw. I think the most current thought, is that the B. schultzei in culture is actually B. elaeagnifolia.



The guy who saw it said it looked identical in every way to the B. schultzei thats in the hobby, right down to the pinkish/white flowers and glossy oval leaves with red tones. Definately no peperomia, he's a plant guy too. I'm starting to wonder then if the one in the hobby is misidentified like you mentioned, possibly meaning that it really did originate the the neotropics....

Anyway, thanks for the info!


----------



## earthfrog

JoshH said:


> Chuck ~ Are you familiar with Begonia schulzei? I hear its African, but I know people that have seen something almost identical all over Costa Rica and Panama, in remote areas. Are there neotropical species that look similar?
> 
> I'll get a pic of mine shortly....


In some directories, it's synonymous with B. eleagnifolia. Some plants seem to have origins in more than one locale---this may be one like that. I have this one, too. Let me know if you have growing tips since mine is only a clipping.


----------



## earthfrog

Manuran said:


> Here's a nice small unidentified Begonia species from Sumatra. It grows fairly low and compact and shows off it's bright red stems well.


If I'd name it, I'd call it 'Duck feet'. I like the glossy leaves---reminds me of conchifolia rubbermacia.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Manuran said:


> The new leaf on A. cuprea is really beautiful. It's almost like having a flower pop up every once in awhile.
> 
> A few months back, I posted a photo of a madagascan Begonia sp in this thread. Just in case it died when I transplanted it. It has thrown a few larger leaves since, so I thought I would share this photo. This new photo shows the mature leaves.


Nice Chuck have any to sell?


----------



## Hornet

you guys have some great plants, cant get half of that here in australia . Will post pics of what i have if it stops raining long enough to take pics


----------



## phender

Begonia 'Dew Drop' The silver leaves w/ red stems is very striking.


----------



## phender

Picked up a couple more begonias yesterday. I thought they were interesting.

B. hidalgensis from Mexico. The leaves are kind of fleshy and very shiny.









B. solimutata. This is a young leaf.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think Soli Mutata is a cultivar and not a species. Begonia 'Soli Mutata' I think would be the proper spelling. 

Chuck can corrects if I'm wrong I'm sure.


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> I think Soli Mutata is a cultivar and not a species. Begonia 'Soli Mutata' I think would be the proper spelling.
> 
> Chuck can corrects if I'm wrong I'm sure.


You might be right, but the Kartuz website has it as _solimutata_ and when I Googled it everything came back with a lower case "s" although some had it hyphenated "soli-mutata".


----------



## Frogtofall

I stand corrected...

IPNI Plant Name Details


----------



## Hornet

3 different Selaginella species


S. erythropus







S. uncinata







S. kraussiana


----------



## Hornet

Some more

Giant moss (Dawsonia sp)







Bat plant (Tacca palmata or multifida, cant remember which one)







Crocodile fern


----------



## candm519

I love that giant moss. Where did you find it?


----------



## Hornet

candm519 said:


> I love that giant moss. Where did you find it?


I'm lucky enough to have that growing locally so just collected a few bits myself. This is the best one i have, the bits i put in my viv have started to die off but this one which i have outdoors potted into regular potting mix is doing great so i'm thinking the viv it probably not lit well enough to sustain this species as it normally grows on the edge of rainforests or wet schlerophyll forest in well lit area's


----------



## andrew__

It's been ages since I've posted here but here are a few new plants I've picked up recently:

Tillandsia cyanea (actually not all that recent for this one, bought in flower and that pup is new since then)


Tillandsia cyanea by andrew.schram, on Flickr

Tillandsia NOID (just got this one on Boxing Day, no idea what it is)


Tillandsia NOID by andrew.schram, on Flickr

Episcia lilacina 'Chocolate Velour'


Episcia lilacina 'Chocolate Velour' by andrew.schram, on Flickr

Episcia 'Jim's Patches'


Episcia 'Jim's Patches' by andrew.schram, on Flickr

x Codonatanthus 'Aurora'


x Codonatanthus 'Aurora' by andrew.schram, on Flickr


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Begonia soli-mutata is a species from Brazil.
It is also one of the parents of the well known Begonia 'Manaus'


Ill have to get around to taking some snapshots when I find my cameras battery charger

Until then Im not sure if I shared this or not

Begonia 'Granada'









Ill get some good photos of that one as well


Todd


----------



## fishr

I'd post but my Sarracenia are napping.  Lovely plants everyone!


----------



## Otis

*Begonia partita*









*Centradenia 'starspike'*









*Columnea microphylla*









*Distergina alaternoides*









*Pearcea sp. Ecuador*









*Nautilacalyx glandufer*, apparently some people react similarly to this plant as to poison ivy


----------



## zBrinks

Darn you and your nice plants, Emil*y*!


----------



## earthfrog

Emily, 

Have you been treating the partita as a bonsai specimen? I have one that has white spots on the leaves. It is still very young, and I have it planted in a spot with good drainage, on the side of a piece of cork bark in a pocket with sphagnum moss. 

Any tips on that one?


----------



## Otis

Zac*h* if these are all alive come spring you're welcome to cuttings. 



earthfrog said:


> Emily,
> 
> Have you been treating the partita as a bonsai specimen? I have one that has white spots on the leaves. It is still very young, and I have it planted in a spot with good drainage, on the side of a piece of cork bark in a pocket with sphagnum moss.
> 
> Any tips on that one?


Susan, what do you mean by treating it as a bonsai? I've not been clipping it to maintain a nice or small form if thats what you mean. It's planted in a normal potting mix, with a good amount of vermiculite. Other than that, it's got pretty good lighting and low humidity, and dries out a few days between waterings. Hope this helps, I have not had it very long so its difficult to tell if it likes these conditions, but it has grown three new leaves since I've had it.


----------



## earthfrog

eLisborg said:


> Zac*h* if these are all alive come spring you're welcome to cuttings.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, what do you mean by treating it as a bonsai? I've not been clipping it to maintain a nice or small form if thats what you mean. It's planted in a normal potting mix, with a good amount of vermiculite. Other than that, it's got pretty good lighting and low humidity, and dries out a few days between waterings. Hope this helps, I have not had it very long so its difficult to tell if it likes these conditions, but it has grown three new leaves since I've had it.


I was just wondering if you had been treating like that and if so, how it fared. I plan on doing bonsai on mine---on this species when you trim it back, it develops a thick caudex and gets looking like an ancient tree. I learned they needed to dry out more and moved it out of the humid spot it was in and onto the edge of the corkbark planter. Thanks for the tips. I have mine in a tank that does get entirely dry on the glass pretty often so I think it will be OK.


----------



## Otis

earthfrog said:


> I was just wondering if you had been treating like that and if so, how it fared. I plan on doing bonsai on mine---on this species when you trim it back, it develops a thick caudex and gets looking like an ancient tree. I learned they needed to dry out more and moved it out of the humid spot it was in and onto the edge of the corkbark planter. Thanks for the tips. I have mine in a tank that does get entirely dry on the glass pretty often so I think it will be OK.


Interesting, I got this one from the Violet Barn and they do such a wonderful job keeping their plants from looking leggy, always really nice compact specimens, but after a year or so mine inevitably look overgrown and in need of shaping.


----------



## EricM

Here are some grow out Begonias

B. iridescens with a quarter on the leaf for scale.

In the small tub, B. crispula, rhodocarpa, herbaceae, and burkilli

All of them are grown on LFS moss

thanks
ERic


----------



## Cindy Dicken

*Very nice Eric!
Here are a few of mine.*

B. longepetiolata
B. arborensis
B. 'Butterfly'


----------



## earthfrog

EricM said:


> Here are some grow out Begonias
> 
> B. iridescens with a quarter on the leaf for scale.
> 
> In the small tub, B. crispula, rhodocarpa, herbaceae, and burkilli
> 
> All of them are grown on LFS moss
> 
> thanks
> ERic


When it warms up, trade you a clipping of your standard burkilli for my variegated one if you like. 

I love crispula too---I have two small specimens right now. Slow grower, but really worth it. Not easy to grow from stem cuttings---I've had good luck with Root Riot plugs.


----------



## earthfrog

Cindy Dicken said:


> *Very nice Eric!
> Here are a few of mine.*
> 
> B. longepetiolata
> B. arborensis
> B. 'Butterfly'


I'd like a clipping of your Butterfly if you'd like to trade for one of mine---I've had my eye on that one but never went for it. Lovely. 

I have Royal Lustre, 'Kit Kat', prismatocarpa, etc. etc. More small varieties if you are interested, let me know.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey Cindy! Nice plants! I wouldnt mind a piece of that Begonia 'Butterfly' as well!
Shoot me an email sometime.

Also do I recognize that Sipaliwini in your avatar?!

I finally found my cam so Ill be uploading photos with my next post!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Eric,
Very nice Begonias! Which one is Begonia rhodocarpa?


Alright here goes my first wave of photos!
This one is new to my collection, Im hoping to start trialing it in vivaria starting this spring or summer
Begonia 'Angel Glow'









Selaginella SP (didnt have a label but Im fairly certain that it is S. flabellata)









Scindapsis SP ( im not sure what species this is)
Its seems to be happy in its new pot so far 









Peperomia prostrata
Took me forever to get this plant to fill in but once it got strength behind it , it grows like crazy! and much nicer foliage









Neoregelia mooreana
This is one of my offsets from the plants I purchased a few years ago. Very slow growing in my experience so far.









Selaginella SP Ecuador 'Bronze'
This is possibly my favorite plant in my collection

















Rhodospatha SP 'rufibarba?'









Peperomia marmorata
New leaves poking up!









Peperomia affinis turboensis
Got this from a friend who did not have the original tag for it. Peperomia turboensis seemed to be the best candidate for what it looked like.









Nautilocalyx lynchii










Will upload more later!

Todd


----------



## fishr

I had a nice surprise this morning.  An both frogs hopped right in front for their photo op.


----------



## EricM

Todd, 

the rhodocarpa is on the bottom row of the pic

thanks
Eric


----------



## JoshH

Todd ~ Whats the dark green plant with white stripe in middle of oval leaf at the right of the Nautilocalyx?


----------



## Dendroguy

i dont know what i have in my viv but i have orchids...
paphiopedilums
cattleyas
brassiovalas
phragmepediums
phaleanopsis
bulbophyllums
dendrobiums
stanhopia
oncidiums
and others


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Josh that would be Ludisia discolor var 'Nigrescians'


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

A few more!

Pilea grandifolia 'Coral'
Just started working with this one, Hoping to have a nice full plant in the near future.









Episcia 'Silver Sheen'
Stunning foliage and it has a beautiful flower when it blooms









Episcia 'Longwood Gardens' 









Dossinia marmorata var dayii









Begonia rajah










Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## skylsdale

Thought this thread was worth bringing back up. Nothing special to post, just what I assume to be P. x Wend-imbe (received it as a seedling along with some Anthurium seedlings and this is what it has grown into). I was redoing the vivarium it was in today...some nice root growth:


----------



## Dendro Dave

skylsdale said:


> Thought this thread was worth bringing back up. Nothing special to post, just what I assume to be P. x Wend-imbe (received it as a seedling along with some Anthurium seedlings and this is what it has grown into). I was redoing the vivarium it was in today...some nice root growth:


Is that iridescent like Microsorum thailandicum/steerei?


----------



## Sake135

Microsorum punctatum









Cissus amazonicus on the left. I was told the plant on the right is a begonia.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Definitely a Begonia on the right. It looks familiar but Im not sure what Begonia variety it is.

And your Cissus is NOT amazonica, its discolor.



Todd


----------



## earthfrog

Sake, 

I'd guess that begonia was wightii but as it's so young it's hard to tell---the leaves may be glossier and more flat than wightii. It's an angel-wing cane-type begonia.


----------



## Sake135

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Definitely a Begonia on the right. It looks familiar but Im not sure what Begonia variety it is.
> 
> And your Cissus is NOT amazonica, its discolor.
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd, 
I got the Cissus labeled as amazonica from black jungle. I also got a discolor from them. I guess they sent me two discolor. The no ID Begonia is also from them. They told me it would get big.


----------



## Manuran

I posted this Peperomia species earlier, but it has grown larger and the leaf has changed a bit. I was told that this is P. emarginella, but I'm not positive on the i'd. The leaves seem to have maxed out at 1/4". While the image doesn't represent the leaf color well (due to the overpowering flash) it is a nice matte green. It is like it absorbs all the light, giving it a different look. Also, the interesting shape and the pattern in the young leaves is helping to make this one of my favorites. It covers branches well, but for me it doesn't seem to be a particularly rapid grower. So while I'm trying to learn more about it, I thought I would share these pics.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck I really dig this one!
Can you tell me more about its growing conditions?


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

I am growing that Pep too. It reminds me a lot of P. rotundifolia. Easily damaged from normal handling but it bounces right back. LOVES the terrarium life.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

So another pep goes on my wishlist!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Antone do you have any sources for Peperomia caespitosa?



Thanx,


Todd


----------



## JoshH

Chuck ~ awesome peps, as usual! You manage to find the neatest plants....


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Josh. While you and others are on break due to moving and life, I figured I should try to post a few nice things.

Todd, it is a thin-leaved species, so it likes higher humidity. Other than that, it seems pretty adaptable to a range of lighting situation. Really not a difficult plant.


----------



## earthfrog

OK, I have got the begonia bug. Here's what I got:

1)_ sizemorea_
2) _prismatacarpa variegata_
3) Lita 'Ecuador'
4) _limprichtii_
5) 'Abu Dhabi'
6) 'Millie Thompson'
7) 'Shamus'
8) _chlorosticta_
9) 'Buttercup'
10) _conchifolia rubrimacula_
11) 'Red Planet'

and more...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Amazing shots!!!!

I love Begonia 'Abu Dahbi' need to get it back in my collection.
Also Begonia 'Red Planet' is a personal favorite of mine!


Todd


----------



## earthfrog

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Amazing shots!!!!
> 
> I love Begonia 'Abu Dahbi' need to get it back in my collection.
> Also Begonia 'Red Planet' is a personal favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> Todd


I am working on rooting a few leaves of Abu Dhabi right now if you want them---put me on yer list. I think we have a tab running.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a begonia I received as Mindanao. It's a medium sized begonia species with very waxy leaves. To me, they almost look like they are made of plastic. The leaf starts out red, then changes to yellow and then to green. The older leaves also take on a bluish tinge not captured in this photo.
It seems to be a trailing type with nice red stems, so it should be interesting to grow it into a specimen.


----------



## housevibe7

Wow, that is a very nice one Chuck! Beautiful plants as usual.


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Sarah. Unfortunately, it is one of those you have to see in person to fully appreciate it. Probably if I had a better camera, I could have done a better job.


----------



## Manuran

Here's one of my favorite Anthuriums. It's a peruvian species called Anthurium reflexinervium. I just love all of the crinkles! I just added this one to some others I had, I just don't seem to be able to pass one up when I find one! Until very recently, they were quite pricey. Now they aren't so bad, but still can be a little difficult to find. For a birdnest type of Anthurium, it is modest in stature, but you would still need a decent sized viv to house one. It's always been a dream of mine to incorporate a few into a large viv. Hopefully soon. Anyway, I thought others might enjoy this oddity.


----------



## JoshH

Awesome Anthurium Chuck! Love a lot of the bird'snest types....

Here's some of my latest shots:
Heliamphora heterdoxa









NoID Begonia sp.









Begonia pavonina


----------



## Julio

Josh,
that Heliamphora is freaking awsome!!


----------



## JoshH

Here's the whole plant in bloom:


----------



## earthfrog

JoshH said:


> Here's the whole plant in bloom:


I must admit, my heart is split between frogs and plants---51% frogs, 49% plants...gorgeous!

I have a couple young pavoninas too. I have a clipping that, after 4 months, has only 2 small leaves. 

How old is yours?


----------



## JoshH

Susan ~ that pavonina was a small plant only about 6 months or so ago at the most. Its leaves are about 4-5" long now. I grow that one in shade (very dark) in a mix of Miracle grow cacti soil, perlite, and chopped longfiber sphagnum. Watered via the wick watering method.


----------



## Manuran

Hey Josh, great job on growing those plants. They all look nice and healthy.
Any idea where the Begonia sp. is from?


----------



## earthfrog

JoshH said:


> Susan ~ that pavonina was a small plant only about 6 months or so ago at the most. Its leaves are about 4-5" long now. I grow that one in shade (very dark) in a mix of Miracle grow cacti soil, perlite, and chopped longfiber sphagnum. Watered via the wick watering method.


Mine is in mostly shade. Have you noticed that it seems to grow more slowly if the leaf surface stays wet? I was wondering if that interfered with the function of the iridophores. I need to give it more fertilizer and less light I think.
Mine is in a similar substrate.


----------



## JoshH

earthfrog said:


> Mine is in mostly shade. Have you noticed that it seems to grow more slowly if the leaf surface stays wet? I was wondering if that interfered with the function of the iridophores. I need to give it more fertilizer and less light I think.
> Mine is in a similar substrate.


Mine does not seem to enjoy wet foliage, so I avoid frequent misting (especially before night so the leaves quickly dry). Wick watering protects the plant from rot or overwatering. I have seldom fertilized mine so far....also, my chamber has been cool (60-70) for the past 4 or 5 months and it seems to love it. Maybe this is a cool temp plant?

Chuck ~ I'm not sure on the NoID Begonia, I just requested info from the person who I got it from so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Josh. Looking forward to hearing more.
My B. pavonina likes the cooler times of the year as well.

Begonia sp. Pacto. This is the second species of Begonia from Pacto that I am trying to grow. You can actually see the other type nestled in there with the smaller leaves. They have both been a little difficult for me (this is the third time I'm trying, the guy that I got them from has to be tired hearing from me! lol). This time there is a little success and both are growing. It's related to sp. Lita and has it's similarities as well as differences.


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> Begonia sp. Pacto. This is the second species of Begonia from Pacto that I am trying to grow.


Is that from Pacto, Ecuador? I ran into a species that looked very similar from somewhere in Ecuador that I believe came from an ABG collection. Needless to say it didn't last long, really touchy. It grew best on live moss on rock in a very moist drip wall setup....but I think eventually it melted, just like sp. Lita often does :-(

My thoughts are any of the "Lita" relatives might benifit from frequent cycled mistings with high air circulation so the plant foliage dries off between spray intervals, something that would mimic the constant wetting and drying of the surface while allowing the moss/substrate to still stay moist. This sort of wet/dry/wet/dry cycle occurs in a lot of those higher elevation regions where epiphyte diversity is maxed out. Kinda like Ben's latest setup:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/63626-plant-land.html


----------



## Manuran

Hi Josh,
Yes, it's from Pacto, Ecuador. Yeah a lot of the Gobenia types can be quite sensitive. I think with these from Pacto, they are from a slightly higher elevation. 

I think you are right that they like air circulation while trying to maintain humidity. And most people keep their Lita in really constantly damp conditions which makes them more prone to just melting back. I have some nice plants of Lita acclimated to drier conditions and I almost never wet the leaves. At the same time, I have plants that I water all the time.
I've posted these photos before, but it shows the thicker harder smaller leaf of Lita growing out of a tank into lower humidity. And then a plant grown in higher humidity.
With a little patience they seem to be adaptable, problem is you can kill them easily before they get there! lol

I have several species from this section of Begonias and so far sp. Lita is the easiest to grow. In the case of Pacto, I think temp. comes into play, as I've seen photos of beautifully grown specimens grown at cooler temps. At the same time, I have a few from lower elevations than Lita that constantly cause me troubles. It makes it difficult to experiment when you only have a little growing.


----------



## fishr

JoshH said:


> Awesome Anthurium Chuck! Love a lot of the bird'snest types....
> 
> Here's some of my latest shots:
> Heliamphora heterdoxa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what are your growing conditions? Do you let it catch its own food outdoors when weather premits or grown it on a window sill?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jessica


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck those Begonia are awesome!!!

Josh I think you may be onto something with the cultivation of those Gobenia.
Chuck do you think Josh's ideas would allow for stronger leaves ?


Todd


----------



## JoshH

fishr said:


> [May I ask what are your growing conditions? Do you let it catch its own food outdoors when weather premits or grown it on a window sill?
> Thanks!
> Jessica


Jessica, that one was a recent addition that had been growing in a greenhouse (but still in the shade and no prey insects). Its 50% bigger then my other ones of the same stock and age that are growing in a terrarium directly under T8s. That gives some idea as to how bright even shade is outdoors. I never take them out of the terrarium since our winters are freezing and the summers are hell.


----------



## Manuran

I probably rambled on too long, but I was trying to say that while the air movement is great and the idea of keeping humidity up is great. I think if the leaves get wet frequently, they might grow well, but you are asking for a meltdown. They are from higher up where there is certainly a lot of rain, but not as high as Josh is describing. With what experimenting I feel I can afford to do (again, these die quickly if they aren't happy) it seems that a situation with air movement, nice humidity, regular watering (but not excessive) is best.
I think slightly cooler temps are needed for most. And lastly, just time.
Although, I'm looking forward to what others experiments find out, as these are some of my favorite plants.


----------



## fishr

Thanks for the input.  I really want to try these guys but still iffy. I think in the Savage Garden sun pitchers were less hardier than Sarracenia but since you're having sucess, I may have to try one!


----------



## JoshH

The worst thing with alot of the rare stuff is you can't afford to expirement with them, esp high elevation anthuriums and many begonias.....you kinda have to go with what seems logical and hope for the best! I've lost lots of brand new to the hobby ferns and other weird stuff just because there was no info on growing it....


Jessica - Those heliamphora are super easy for the most part if grown in a terrarium. H. heterodoxa, nutans, and minor are all easy. Just grow in damp sphagnum under the brightest lights you can find and keep the temps under 85. They prop easy from broken off leaves that have a tiny bit of the tuber.


----------



## JoshH

JoshH said:


>


Begonia boisiana ~ from the rainforest of Vietnam.


----------



## fishr

Thanks for further input Josh!

That Begonia from Vietnam is a real looker.


----------



## JoshH

Not sure what Begonia species (or is it a species?) this is, but it stays small at under 5 inches tall and seems perfect for the terrarium. Any info on origin or distribution would be great!


----------



## JoshH

Here's something you don't see every day. Anyone have any good guesses?


----------



## Manuran

I know I've posted this one twice before, but it keeps getting better. I'll try not to post it again. lol. Begonia sp. Madagascar


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Chuck wanna sell me some cuttings?


----------



## Manuran

If you look good, those 3 leaves are the first ones I've cut off the plant that have survived (I cut off the tiny ones and they just melted). So far no growth yet. The guy I got the plant from told me it takes about a year to get a plantlet. So, you might need to be patient on this one.


----------



## RSS

Manuran said:


> I know I've posted this one twice before, but it keeps getting better. I'll try not to post it again. lol. Begonia sp. Madagascar


Now thats something you need to grow and spread around. Looks great.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck that plant keeps looking more and more terrific!!!

Id love to get a piece for myself, a friend and Im sure some of the Botanic gardens out there would love to have this in their species banks!


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> If you look good, those 3 leaves are the first ones I've cut off the plant that have survived (I cut off the tiny ones and they just melted). So far no growth yet. The guy I got the plant from told me it takes about a year to get a plantlet. So, you might need to be patient on this one.


If I may recommend... Once you have an established couple of backups, you may want to look into tissue culture on this species if what your source says is true.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Id second that and hope that it gets sent to some institutions before it gets sent out to hobbiests.


Todd


----------



## earthfrog

I made some homemade rooting hormone from the ends of fig shoots. I lose very few cuttings with that stuff.


----------



## toksyn

That is one awesome looking plant. I'm more than a little envious of some of the rare specimens in this thread ... where do you guys even find these?


----------



## hydrophyte

It just sat there for a long time but then the baby panda bamboo (_Pogonaterum crinitum_) in my 11.4G tank finally started to take off. I really like this plant a lot.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice, but I prefer the Pilea grandifolia in the pot with it tho! Is that a specific cultivar of the Pilea? Niether of mine have that red edge.


Todd


----------



## earthfrog

Manuran said:


> Well grown plant Harry, esp. for such a temperamental species.
> I just cut apart my plant of B. chlorosticta last night too (I was on a begonia propagating tear. lol)
> So, this is just a picture of a cutting. Still, I was wondering if our plants are of 2 different forms or just different growing conditions? Even in lower light, mine always has the red ribbing. *There is supposed to be a "brown" chlorosticta out there. * Do you know much about yours?
> Corey, there are a lot of beautiful hard to find ones out there!


Just picked up one of these guys...

Tips from a begonia grower I talked to recently...using just sphagnum moss as the media is going to kill many begonias since as it ages, it becomes more and more acidic. Incorporate some limestone rock chips and charcoal to neutralize the mixture, and use lots of perlite to provide aeration. Loose media is very important as well. 'Wet feet' also kills a lot of begonias within months as many of them prefer to dry out quite a bit in between waterings (yet need high humidity, esp. the Borneo/Malaysia locale ones) and this ends up killing them in terrariums with daily misting where water builds up in the substrate.


----------



## Ross

earthfrog said:


> Just picked up one of these guys...
> 
> Tips from a begonia grower I talked to recently...using just sphagnum moss as the media is going to kill many begonias since as it ages, it becomes more and more acidic. Incorporate some limestone rock chips and charcoal to neutralize the mixture, and use lots of perlite to provide aeration. Loose media is very important as well. 'Wet feet' also kills a lot of begonias within months as many of them prefer to dry out quite a bit in between waterings (yet need high humidity, esp. the Borneo/Malaysia locale ones) and this ends up killing them in terrariums with daily misting where water builds up in the substrate.


Thanks for the tips. I just received a small plant and am going to try my hardest not to kill it.


----------



## earthfrog

Ross said:


> Thanks for the tips. I just received a small plant and am going to try my hardest not to kill it.


One thing to consider as well is not to expose the frogs to the perlite directly. It needs to be covered up to avoid their ingesting it and causing internal injury.


----------



## Ross

earthfrog said:


> One thing to consider as well is not to expose the frogs to the perlite directly. It needs to be covered up to avoid their ingesting it and causing internal injury.


This plant won't be going in a vivarium just yet. I'll be propagating it until I've got a couple reserve plants and some rooted cuttings for tradebait. But good advice, nevertheless.


----------



## earthfrog

Ross said:


> This plant won't be going in a vivarium just yet. I'll be propagating it until I've got a couple reserve plants and some rooted cuttings for tradebait. But good advice, nevertheless.


Did you get one of the chlorosticta, then, I assume? Brown or green? If it's one besides those forms, put me first on your list for the babies


----------



## Ross

earthfrog said:


> Did you get one of the chlorosticta, then, I assume? Brown or green? If it's one besides those forms, put me first on your list for the babies


I should have specified: I got a green form chlorosticta. I'd eventually like to get the brown form (the contrast on the leaves is beautiful). I wasn't aware of other forms in cultivation...


----------



## earthfrog

Ross said:


> I should have specified: I got a green form chlorosticta. I'd eventually like to get the brown form (the contrast on the leaves is beautiful). I wasn't aware of other forms in cultivation...


Tips for you---it gets about 5 inches tall and then grows out sideways. Slow grower, so don't take cuttings too early or you could kill the whole plant. Wait until it matures, probably at least a year or so. It likes lower light to bring out the gorgeous color contrast in the leaves, or else they tend to become pale. 

Mine is developing a lovely blue-green iridescent undertone in addition to the red veining and light green spots, and is shaded directly under a Billbergia 'Nita'. It is still at least 18 inches from the light. 

As for the brown form, I'd have to check my source to see if he'd want to disclose whether or not he'd sell them. I think since I got mine as part of a trade and it was very small he's probably going to release them in a few months when they are larger, but they will probably go fast.


----------



## Ross

earthfrog said:


> Tips for you---it gets about 5 inches tall and then grows out sideways. Slow grower, so don't take cuttings too early or you could kill the whole plant. Wait until it matures, probably at least a year or so. It likes lower light to bring out the gorgeous color contrast in the leaves, or else they tend to become pale.
> 
> Mine is developing a lovely blue-green iridescent undertone in addition to the red veining and light green spots, and is shaded directly under a Billbergia 'Nita'. It is still at least 18 inches from the light.
> 
> As for the brown form, I'd have to check my source to see if he'd want to disclose whether or not he'd sell them. I think since I got mine as part of a trade and it was very small he's probably going to release them in a few months when they are larger, but they will probably go fast.


Thanks again for the advice. I think this will be a nice plant for the floor of the 40breeder vert I'll do this summer. Keep me posted on that brown form


----------



## hydrophyte

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Nice, but I prefer the Pilea grandifolia in the pot with it tho! Is that a specific cultivar of the Pilea? Niether of mine have that red edge.
> 
> 
> Todd


The Pilea is actually on a riparium trellis raft not in the planter. You can see the detail in this shot...










As far as i know that is just regular P. grandifolia. It tends to develop that red coloration when starved a bit for nitrogen.


----------



## RSS

Had this ones flowers open up today and took a foliage shot while I was taking a flower pic.

Begonia raja









Wonder if this guy counts as foliage 
Schoenorchis macrantha









And another questionable one.
Sphagnum moss really can be beautiful.


----------



## hydrophyte

I got a quick picture to show the foliage on the black mangrove plant that I have in my 50-gallon tank.










Black mangrove is a slow-growing plant. This specimen is two years old but only about 24" tall. Like most kinds of mangroves, black mangrove has leathery foliage.


----------



## earthfrog

hydrophyte said:


> I got a quick picture to show the foliage on the black mangrove plant that I have in my 50-gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black mangrove is a slow-growing plant. This specimen is two years old but only about 24" tall. Like most kinds of mangroves, black mangrove has leathery foliage.


Do you have to grow it in brackish water? Are there other plants in the tank?


----------



## hydrophyte

I am growing mine in freshwater, but black mangrove will grow fine too in moderately brackish water. I have a bunch of other plants in that tank I will look for the pictures. 

I have some extra propagules here if you might want some let me know.


----------



## JoshH

Here's some new ones...
Gloxinella lindeniana









Drymonia chiribogana









Stenospermation spp.









One of Manuran's philodendrons!









Anthurium spp. (rare climber)









Anthurium arisaemoides









Calathea 









Stenospermation angustifolium









Begonia herbacea


----------



## Frogtofall

THe Calathea is rufibarba right??


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> THe Calathea is rufibarba right??


Should be lancifolia, I think rufibarba is plane green on top and burgundy underneath, really similar to the Rhodospatha rufibarba or whatever it is.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Josh,
You are correct, that is C. lancifolia. C. rufibarba is a very dark green with a lighter green band, the underside of the leaves is a darker burgundy, and very pubescent.
Your "Anthurium spp. (rare climber)", may be Anthurium brachypodum...


----------



## JoshH

RarePlantBroker said:


> Josh, Your "Anthurium spp. (rare climber)", may be Anthurium brachypodum...



You're correct, I just didn't feel like looking up the spelling, ha!


----------



## hydrophyte

Geez where did you get those _Stenospermation_, if you don't mind.


----------



## JoshH

hydrophyte said:


> Geez where did you get those _Stenospermation_, if you don't mind.


BJ sometimes has the S. angustifolium. The bigger one is from a private collection....most of the stuff like that I have to either get from fellow private collectors or peeps with access to botanical gardens, universities, etc. Actually, Ebay is your best bet in alot of cases. It's amazing what rare stuff is out there and just hasnt been "released" to the hobby...


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> BJ sometimes has the S. angustifolium. The bigger one is from a private collection....most of the stuff like that I have to either get from fellow private collectors or peeps with access to botanical gardens, universities, etc. Actually, Ebay is your best bet in alot of cases. *It's amazing what rare stuff is out there and just hasnt been "released" to the hobby...*


I can't even begin to tell you how true that statement is. 

Thanks for the name clarification on the Calathea.


----------



## GRIMM

This thread is making me depressed. From my list of "wanted plants", I'll maybe be able to find 10% up here if I'm lucky. This frozen tundra is a huge letdown when it comes to the viv hobby! Waaaaa  haha


----------



## frogparty

would you say your outlook is GRIMM?


----------



## Frogtofall

Hahahaha!!


----------



## boabab95

GRIMM said:


> This frozen tundra is a huge letdown when it comes to the viv hobby! Waaaaa  haha


not for long...


----------



## fishmommy

here's a chocolate begonia I grew from seed
I think it needs to be put in the big tank soon


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

NICE!

Is this one of the Non-Stop Bloomers?

Todd


----------



## GRIMM

frogparty said:


> would you say your outlook is GRIMM?


Haha you guys think Im hopeless for no reason? Take a look on Ebay.ca and search for orchids only supplied to canada....You will get a grand total of 1 orchid available! No joke.


----------



## frogparty

looks like you need to find out if theres a local orchid/plant society near you, orstart smuggling plants over the border. Funny, mos people smuggle plants OUT of canada


----------



## earthfrog

If you build your house on the Canada/US border, does that make you a plant launderer? 

Anywho, I am getting another B. amphioxus, more pavonina and barsalouxiae in a trade this Thursday


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that _Begonia barsalouxiae_ is quite a plant!


----------



## frogparty

love that amphioxus


----------



## toksyn

_Elaphoglossum nigrescens_ in foreground, _Elaphoglossum glaucum_ behind it.


_Elaphoglossum peltatum_


----------



## Frogtofall

Don't know what species this is but I just love it. So glad to see it survived...

*Peperomia sp. Square Stem (Peru)*


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Don't know what species this is but I just love it. So glad to see it survived...
> 
> *Peperomia sp. Square Stem (Peru)*


*

Awesome Peperomia! Do you still have most of you rarer stuff Antone? I had thought you got out of plants.....*


----------



## NathanB

Very nice Antone.


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> Awesome Peperomia! Do you still have most of you rarer stuff Antone? I had thought you got out of plants.....


No, I don't have but a few select plants. This one is in someone else's care. I visited the collection on a recent trip to Florida and was elated to see that this plant survived.


----------



## earthfrog

Just picked up U512 (similar to B. xanthina) and B. decora for the terrariums 

I'm getting a perennial purple/pink/orange flowering impatiens arguta, a rainbow-colored hybrid mounding grass known as pennisetum 'Princess Caroline' and a dwarf mondo ground cover known as Ophiopogon japonicus 'Gyoku Ryu' for outside, too.


----------



## earthfrog

Here are the U512 and the decora from the last post...


----------



## BonnieLorraine

More pictures with the cheap point and shoot, but still quite happy with them.

Drymonia chiribogana



















Begonia maculota










Some random Episcias


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice!

Bonnie, your second Episcia is not an Episcia.
Looks like possibly Smithiantha


Todd


----------



## BonnieLorraine

So it is lol. It came to me as a stick in a bag with no leaves, and labeled Episicia. Thanks for the correction Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Here's a link to some of the foliage plants Ive currently been photographing!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/67532-plant-photos.html


Enjoy!



Todd


----------



## phender

Alocasia nebula 'Elaine' in front(the leaf to the upper left in new) Alocasia 'Black Velvet' in back. Please excuse the mess. I have a laterite/bentonite background and the leucs track the mud all over the place.


----------



## Frogtofall

phender said:


> Alocasia nebula 'Elaine' in front(the leaf to the upper left in new) Alocasia 'Black Velvet' in back. Please excuse the mess. I have a laterite/bentonite background and the leucs track the mud all over the place.


Ever since I lost my Elaine, I've been keeping an eye out for one. Nice plant! If (when) it starts to produce suckers, please keep me in mind.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

phender said:


> Alocasia nebula 'Elaine' in front(the leaf to the upper left in new) Alocasia 'Black Velvet' in back. Please excuse the mess. I have a laterite/bentonite background and the leucs track the mud all over the place.


Nice Alocasias!!
Do they stay fairly small?

Also..... what species of Selaginella is that in the viv!? It looks huge!


Todd


----------



## phender

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Nice Alocasias!!
> Do they stay fairly small?
> 
> Also..... what species of Selaginella is that in the viv!? It looks huge!
> 
> 
> Todd


I think the Alocasias are supposed to stay around 18" but I don't know for sure. They are in a 10 gal right now and I think may need transplanting soon.

Its Selaginelia plana. I actually cut it back quite a bit just before I took the picture. It can grow at least 12" high.


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> Ever since I lost my Elaine, I've been keeping an eye out for one. Nice plant! If (when) it starts to produce suckers, please keep me in mind.


I will keep you in mind. I got lucky and clicked on Black Jungle during the three seconds that they had Elaine, Black Velvet and cuprea in stock.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Just took a shot of Anthurium radicans growing in my bedroom.
You can see my Scindapsus pictus colony above it.












Todd


----------



## Manuran

Just a nice trailing species of Peperomia from Colombia. It has nice thin, somewhat delicate leaves. The second picture is just a close up to show the leaf pattern a little better.


----------



## Ross

Monstera cf. dubia (and Rhaphidophora pachyphylla to the left)


















Recently propagated Monstera cf. acuminata (This one has a great growing habit when growing up a background. Leaves overlap like stairs and make great egg deposition sites for thumbnails)








Monstera cf. acuminata petioles









Columnea purpureovittata (should bloom soon)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Great plants guys!!!


Todd


----------



## Manuran

A cute little Peperomia sp. The largest leaves are a quarter inch long. Should make a nice little trailer in the viv.


----------



## james67

that is an AWESOME pep!!!

james


----------



## candm519

Like buttons are great, but this thread demands a 'want' button to click!


----------



## Manuran

candm519 said:


> Like buttons are great, but this thread demands a 'want' button to click!


Haha. I agree, that would be great!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice Peperomia!
Looks similar to Peperomia caespitosa. Any possibility that could be it?


Also I vote for a want button to be created as well! LOL

Todd


----------



## EricM

Here is a Geogenanthus from Ecuador, it can get some nice purple in the stem.

Monstera spruceana, crappy focus, making sure the frogs didn't get out.

NOID Ginger, larger than uniflorus but not seen a bloom yet. Top shot from a 20 gallon.

If anyone has any info please let me know
thanks
eRic


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Begonia imperialis 'Black'
























Ive only had it about 2-3 weeks and its already put on somewhat significant growth. I will get updated pix of it as well as Begonia imperialis 'Broad Stripe'

Pilea pubescans 'Liebmanii Silver Cloud' 

















Begonia 'Leopon'









Enjoy 

Todd


----------



## Manuran

I've already posted up both of these in this thread. But, I increased the light and was pleasantly surprised with the change in color. The first is a plant I have received as Peperomia emarginella. The light striping is nicer now. The second I have tagged as Peperomia sp. The colors darkened a fair amount.


----------



## stemcellular

Very nice, Chuck.


----------



## NathanB

For those of you that got the Sinningia bullata I was selling. Heres one growing in a clay wall:


----------



## Scott

Did you tuck a leaf cutting on the wall? Just curious how you planted them.

I bought a couple of itsy/bitsy (TINY!) sinningia from Rob's the other day. Too cute.

s


----------



## NathanB

I just planted a small tuber in the wall and lit it grow, the tuber was smaller than a pea at the time.


----------



## mordoria

bussardnr said:


> For those of you that got the Sinningia bullata I was selling. Heres one growing in a clay wall:


I did, and I did, and it looks just like that. I planted a bunch in various places. It seems to like high light. I have one planted up, and its huge, and the one on the floor, looks weaker/leggier.


----------



## phender

What is that purple leafed plant to the right of the Sinningia?

While I'm here I might as well post a couple pics.

This is my favorite new begonia, B. luzonensis. I love the pattern and the suede look of the leaf. I also like the pink and peach flower buds that then bloom into snow white flowers.(go figure)









Another interesting one. B. polilloensis (formerly B. incisa). The red stems are an added bonus.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Great shots!

2 of my favorites as well Phil!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Begonia letestii (U217) growing Peperomia SP.









Ficus SP Panama









Macodes petola










Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Selaginella doederleinii

















This is a crazy large species from Asia

Enjoy!


Todd


----------



## Manuran

Even though this Nautilocalyx sp. is in flower, I like it better for it's foliage. That's why it is posted here. It's bumpy, hairy leaves that almost lay down on the substrate are exceptional...to me at least. 

Second picture is over-exposed, but it shows the bumps and hairs better.


----------



## NathanB

Awesome plant chuck


----------



## dendrothusiast

Nothing crazy just a rare aquatic aroid and a few ferns - I'm sure a few have been posted before.

plant name by order:

bucephalandra "kapit"
Borneo water fern
Microgramma heterophylla
Elaphoglossum peltatum
Huperzia carinata


----------



## hydrophyte

dendrothusiast said:


> Nothing crazy just a rare aquatic aroid and a few ferns - I'm sure a few have been posted before.
> 
> plant name by order:
> 
> bucephalandra "kapit"
> Borneo water fern
> Microgramma heterophylla
> Elaphoglossum peltatum
> Huperzia carinata


Wow where the heck did you get the _Bucephalandra_?

Here is a view of the 56G riparium that I just set up last night. These are mainly all various water-associated aroids. I do have a couple of pretty cool selections in there.


----------



## Manuran

Nice Bucephalandra, I hope you do well with it. Thanks for sharing as it's nice to see rare plants. They are some of my favorite aroids. I think in a few more years they will be more readily available. A lot of new localities have been collected recently. They are great plants, but some are more sensitive to heat. This summer I loss a lot of leaves on my plants. Some are several years old and were starting to look impressive 

Hydrophyte, a few years ago, I sold a couple plants right here on Dendroboard, I wonder if they are still around?


----------



## dendrothusiast

hydrophyte said:


> Wow where the heck did you get the _Bucephalandra_?


I got it a bit ago from a local aquarium enthusiast who specializes in aquatic aroids. It's started to grow nicely with new leaves and imo grows faster emersed than submerged. Nice schismatoglottis you got growing in your riparium.


----------



## hydrophyte

Manuran said:


> Nice Bucephalandra, I hope you do well with it. Thanks for sharing as it's nice to see rare plants. They are some of my favorite aroids. I think in a few more years they will be more readily available. A lot of new localities have been collected recently. They are great plants, but some are more sensitive to heat. This summer I loss a lot of leaves on my plants. Some are several years old and were starting to look impressive
> 
> Hydrophyte, a few years ago, I sold a couple plants right here on Dendroboard, I wonder if they are still around?


It sure would be great to get a hold of a _Bucephalandra_. I'd love to do a trade for a piece of one if anybody around here might like to consider that. 



dendrothusiast said:


> I got it a bit ago from a local aquarium enthusiast who specializes in aquatic aroids. It's started to grow nicely with new leaves and imo grows faster emersed than submerged. Nice schismatoglottis you got growing in your riparium.


Have you ever heard of anybody in the US with any of the related plants, such as _Piptospatha_? I sure would like to track down more _Schismatoglottis_ too.


----------



## dendrothusiast

hydrophyte said:


> Have you ever heard of anybody in the US with any of the related plants, such as _Piptospatha_? I sure would like to track down more _Schismatoglottis_ too.


I'de trade you some buces' once i get this guy going - you know how slow they are. as for piptos and other schismatoglottis, good luck.

I'm still trying to find a few pipto sources myself


----------



## dendrothusiast

Manuran said:


> Nice Bucephalandra, I hope you do well with it. Thanks for sharing as it's nice to see rare plants. They are some of my favorite aroids. I think in a few more years they will be more readily available. A lot of new localities have been collected recently. They are great plants, but some are more sensitive to heat. This summer I loss a lot of leaves on my plants. Some are several years old and were starting to look impressive
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The eastern big aquarium stores have a few species check out these websites for example (google translate recommended). I may consider an import on a few of them but not right now in this hot wheather.
> 
> www.gcshop-sg.com
> A.C.???? ????????????????


----------



## boabab95

What I believe is Peperomia fraseri:













Hoya Shepherdii














and my newly mounted Asplenium nidus ''D'oiseau'' with Rhipsalis pilocarpa on the bottom of the mount...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice shots!

Here are a few more from my collection.

Begonia imperialis 'Black' (This one lost a few leaves and is really starting to recover . Hopefully in a few more weeks it will be full enough to get a full pot photo.)









Begonia imperialis 'Wide Stripe'

















Begonia scintillans











Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## candm519

Just like my urge to spit off any bridge, I 'd like to touch every begonia leaf I see. Fuzzy and felted, smooth and waxy, bubbly and bristled; they all beg me to fondle them. Just a little bit sick.


----------



## Manuran

Anne, I would have never guessed! lol just kidding. I'm sure there are a fair amount of similar people here. 

Anyway, to add to this thread, here's a nice unidentified vine I've been growing for some time. It was really slow at first, but has started to pick up speed. I have old plants that have leaves no larger than 1/2" and other plants that have leaves about 1 1/2". Not sure what the cultural differences are. Anyway, it is a pretty vine, I was told it is from Colombia.
Should be a great thing to cover the back of a tank with. As it looks like a tiny Cissus.


----------



## NathanB

Nice chuck but you guys are making me miss all my plants


----------



## james67

Manuran said:


> Anne, I would have never guessed! lol just kidding. I'm sure there are a fair amount of similar people here.
> 
> Anyway, to add to this thread, here's a nice unidentified vine I've been growing for some time. It was really slow at first, but has started to pick up speed. I have old plants that have leaves no larger than 1/2" and other plants that have leaves about 1 1/2". Not sure what the cultural differences are. Anyway, it is a pretty vine, I was told it is from Colombia.
> Should be a great thing to cover the back of a tank with. As it looks like a tiny Cissus.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want!!!!!!

please PM me when you can take some cuttings, as i'd appreciate the opportunity to work with something like that. truly a fantastic looking little vine!

james


----------



## boabab95

james67 said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want!!!!!!
> 
> please PM me when you can take some cuttings, as i'd appreciate the opportunity to work with something like that. truly a fantastic looking little vine!
> 
> james


What he said!!! I would love to have that...amazing vine!!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Nice chuck but you guys are making me miss all my plants


Ditto x eleventy-billion


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck, That vine looks awesome! Any clue what family its in?



Todd


----------



## james67

i believe he said he thinks its from the Vitaceae family.

james


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Unless Im missing something... I do not see that in his post with the photos.

Makes sense tho. Thats the same family as Cissus.
Todd


----------



## james67

Manuran said:


> As it looks like a tiny Cissus.


james

-----


----------



## Manuran

I don't know if it's a Cissus, I just thought it looked like a tiny one. 

Sorry guys, I'm stumped

I have several plants, I'm not even sure what family they are in, this is one of them.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Peperomia marmorata








Peperomia rubella









Todd


----------



## JoshH

Here's a few new acquisitions I'm working with that you might not have seen....
Pilea sp. Ecuador









Large neotropical filmy fern









Bertolonia spp.









Anthurium lapoanum









Pilea selbyana









Psychotria spp. 'Panama'









Chlorospatha hannoniae









Chlorospatha sp. '88495'









Chlorospatha plowmanii









Chlorospatha pubescens









Anthurium fornicifolium









Peperomia sp. 'Peru/Iquitos'


----------



## james67

those look awful. just pack them up and send them to me and i'll save you from keeping such ugly plants 

really though, very very cool stuff.

is the P. sp not viridis?

and when its cutting time (for really any of those) make sure you PM me.

james


----------



## JoshH

james67 said:


> is the P. sp not viridis?


I don't think its P. viridis but I haven't seen that species before in person. P. sp. 'Iquitos' has a white stipe down the middle of the top of the leaf just like another Pep that has popped up from time to time under the name (most likely incorrect) Peperomia hernandiifolia as seen here:
http://www.cloudjungle.com/CloudJungle/Piperaceae/Peperomia/Peperomia aff eburna.jpg

The one in the hobby in that photo from Cloud Jungle has a few tiny and light red dots on the undersides. This new one from the Peruvian region of Iquitos looks identical except the underside is solid red and the plant has a more succulent feel to it.


----------



## NathanB

Are you positive on that location Josh? If so get a picture of the flower and we should be able to id it.


----------



## JoshH

NathanB said:


> Are you positive on that location Josh? If so get a picture of the flower and we should be able to id it.


Hahaha....flower? Yeah right, I'll just be lucky if it stays alive or actually grows, lol! But it's definately from a Peruvian specimen collection. Have you seen it or anything like it before?


----------



## NathanB

Yeah, I might have had it at one point. Peps are so variable within species it's really hard to tell without good location data


----------



## JoshH

Yep...and good locality info is hard to come by! It amazes me that all the new stuff coming in to the terrarium hobby almost never has collection or locality data.....it's makes me wonder how much is snuck into the US in peoples lugguge and consequently the source is never really mentioned. I'm sure there are plenty of other reasons too...

Collectors and hobbiest, please keep your plants tagged and keep good notes!!!


----------



## hydrophyte

Whoa where did you get those _Chlorospatha_ those are _ama-a-a-a-a-zing_.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Cissus discolor









Peperomia sp unk and Selaginella serpens (from cloudjungle)









Selaginella plana/flabellata???


----------



## Manuran

My photo just doesn't capture this species well, but I thought I would share it anyway.
This is Peperomia reptans. It has small dark green leaves, the largest being the size of a dime. It also is covered in tiny hairs, making the surface of the leaf look like felt. It's these hairs that makes it hard to photograph well. The space between the leaves are fairly short for a trailing peperomia, so the plants makes a nice specimen. I'm sure most will be underwhelmed by this photo, but it is one that I think is special.


----------



## mordoria

Oh. I love that peperomia reptans. I love the veining. You always have the best stuff.


----------



## frogparty

Great looking peperomia!


----------



## james67

Manuran said:


> I'm sure most will be underwhelmed by this photo, but it is one that I think is special.


i think it looks bad ass. we need to talk about what all you have so that next time i order some cuttings from you i can try and convince you to let go of a few more sp. 

james


----------



## ritersofly

I believe I have some stuff I haven't seen on this thread 

Begonia u512









Begonia quadrialata ssp. nimbaensis









Piper ornatum(crocatum)









an un identified vine that has leaves that look like they are from the Microgramma species... they get about the size of a penny.









NOID peperomia, any ideas?

















Pilea pubescens liebmannii 'Silver moon'









Pilea sp. any ideas?









Episcia sp.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Manuran

Nice plants Ritersofly. 

Glad a few people enjoyed seeing the P. reptans. 

Here's a nice uncommon form of the uncommon fern Peltapteris peltata.


----------



## jacobi

The Begonia is absolutely stunning. Deep red, with a shimmery tint. The photos dont do it justice. I cant get a better picture without a new camera! Hmmm...

The Alocasia I bought from Block Jungle at a show. It was about 8 inches tall, total. Leaves were 4 inches in length. Put it in a tank and BOOM. Thing took off. Pulled it out, now its on a rack by my window. You can see how large it is. Has beautiful velvety greens. 

Oh. And my hands aren't small...


----------



## Julio

sweet begonia!!


----------



## jacobi

Thanks! I was walking past a hardware store on a sunny day, saw sunlight reflecting off something red on one of the stores outside plant stands. Went to investigate, found it half dead in a dried out pot. Nursed it back to life, when it grows out a little more my friend, who is a professional photographer, wants to get some pics!


----------



## tclipse

I first saw this thread when I started frogging back in '09, I thought it was reaaally boring...

~2.5 years later, it's in my Top 10. Another two years and I might actually have something worth contributing. Keep em coming.


----------



## toksyn

Chuck, you've always got the best stuff.



Manuran said:


> Nice plants Ritersofly.
> 
> Glad a few people enjoyed seeing the P. reptans.
> 
> Here's a nice uncommon form of the uncommon fern Peltapteris peltata.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Teddy. It's the natural progression of the hobby  In a few years you may start liking only brown frogs and green bromeliads! lol

Thanks Dev.
Just years of accumulating stuff lol

Here's a nice Trichomanes fern. It's a filmy fern with a wiry rhizome that likes to climb up things.


----------



## frogparty

I want one of those Chuck!!!! Send me a piece please!


----------



## toksyn

I second this motion. For me.



frogparty said:


> I want one of those Chuck!!!! Send me a piece please!


----------



## dendrothusiast

frogparty said:


> I want one of those Chuck!!!! Send me a piece please!


me three. I'de trade you some of my ferns but I'm sure you have plenty of the unusual ones already!


----------



## Manuran

Thanks guys! Lol, I always feel like a kid with 1 candy and 30 classmates. 
I think it's why I tend to post a handful of pictures and then stop for awhile. I always feel bad when I don't have enough to share or even sell. There are plants I've been waiting in line for a long time and still can't get a piece. So I know that it kind of sucks. Some filmy ferns grow amazingly fast, others just creep along slowly. In the several years that I've had this one, I've only been able to send out a cutting once. Hopefully, I'll figure it out and it'll eventually be one of the fast ones! 

While I'm at it here's another nice plant. It's a Begonia from Madagascar called lyallii var. masoalensis. The leaves are fairly small, the largest only a couple of inches across and it is a trailing type. The way it grows over things, makes you think of a fancy looking Begonia Lita...but better!


----------



## BonnieLorraine

What species is that Chuck? I only have the Trichomanes javanicum.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Bonnie,
I received it as T. ankersii, but many of the photos don't look like the same plant. There does seem to be a fair amount of variation, so possibly the one I have is just a different form. It does have the same growing habit though.

For years I would look for different species whenever a shipment of T. javanicum would come into the local petshops. Nothing different ever popped up though 
Sad that they still sell it for aquariums, when they really don't grow underwater. Glad that you got some for your vivs. Are you having success growing them?


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Mines doing really well in a grow out tank, I just learned you can't leave it on the kitchen counter for 5 mins while mounting it (half the leaves dried up and died in that span). I saw some on ebay awhile back for around $30, but I don't think it had the species listed so I passed. I'm hoping to find some other species eventually, but it seems you have quite the wait list already heh.


----------



## Manuran

Yeah, you have to be really careful with the filmy ferns. The fronds are only 1 cell layer thick and they can desicate really quickly. Yeah, filmy's are few and far between. You usually can't think about it too much or someone else will buy them! 
Glad to hear you are doing well with the javanicum.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

It was more it looked similar to my javanicum, which made me wonder if someone was just trying to make a huge profit off of something they found in a fish store. They only referred to as "Filmy Fern, Trichomanes sp.". Also, spending $30 on something that will die in 50% humidity in the span of several mins terrifies me lol.


----------



## Manuran

Yeah, when you are lucky to find a filmy available, they are usually not too cheap. Great that you can practice on the javanicum first, cause it's not uncommon to lose them


----------



## EricM

couple of random shots of grow out tanks

the third photo is an unknown to me, anybody feel free to chime in

thanks
eRic


----------



## phender

Eric,

What is that center vine in the middle picture? 
and yes I want some if you have any extra. 

Phil


----------



## hydrophyte

I have som pretty cool plants, especially palms, going in my 56 Column riparium right now...










I got some specimen shots for some of those plants to oI will try to post them up later.


----------



## frogparty

phender said:


> Eric,
> 
> What is that center vine in the middle picture?
> and yes I want some if you have any extra.
> 
> Phil


It looks like an awesome peperomia and I would like some as well


----------



## EricM

Columbian pep, just getting it started. Hope to have some in spring to cut


----------



## Manuran

Eric, I hope you don't mind me adding to yours. These are pics of the same Colombian Peperomia. The first grown in a medium lit situation and the second in higher light.

















After cutting mine back and sending them out, I'm sure Eric will have cuttings available before I do.


----------



## stemcellular

EricM said:


> couple of random shots of grow out tanks
> 
> the third photo is an unknown to me, anybody feel free to chime in
> 
> thanks
> eRic


We should do a swap, Eric. I've got some interesting plants.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I'm sure these have all been on here before, but I felt like playing with my new camera (yay for black friday sales lol).

Peperomia emarginella



















Gloxinella lindeniana










Geogenanthus undatus










Dischidias and the Hoya I got from Antone and Scott 










Unknown mini Ginger, Eric?










Begonia 'Sizemoreoe'


----------



## Plantnerd

Just had the great experinence of looking through 117 pages of cool plants

And here I thought I was over Begonias..But that pavonina looks awesome. 

Guess I better make a small contribution to this great thread..
I don't remember seening any pics of this one.

Cryptanthus _fosterianus_ "Elaine"


----------



## Manuran

Tiny little fern called Asplenium holophlebium. This form seems to have simple fronds. It sends out thin rhizomes (?) and a little fern pops out every inch or so. Usually each fern has 2 or 3 fronds. Cute little thing. I put a dime for scale.


----------



## EricM

Bonnie,

the ginger is Monocostus uniflorus

Here is some rotten fern from Costa Rica, I don't remember if it's been ID or not

ERic


----------



## frogparty

Looks like Microgramma lycopodoides to me


----------



## BonnieLorraine

No, this is that new one you gave me Eric.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I just got this today, it's now in quarantine, after removing it's little hitchhiker. Oh, it's a mini watermelon Pep.


----------



## james67

BonnieLorraine said:


> I just got this today, it's now in quarantine, after removing it's little hitchhiker. Oh, it's a mini watermelon Pep.


bad ass. is that a 4" pot?

james


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Yup. I love plants with little leaves.


----------



## james67

i want cuttings!!!!

james


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I just got about 250 plants in today and am still working on repotting them all and putting them away. I'll be starting up cuttings of some of them in the next week or so and I should hopefully have some of it available in the next month or two.


----------



## ritersofly

BonnieLorraine said:


> I just got about 250 plants in today and am still working on repotting them all and putting them away. I'll be starting up cuttings of some of them in the next week or so and I should hopefully have some of it available in the next month or two.


I am officially jealous of you.
Awesome pep! That's the third "watermelon" pep.... they need to come up with new names


----------



## mordoria

I have one of these, as well. How do you take cuttings from it?


BonnieLorraine said:


> I just got this today, it's now in quarantine, after removing it's little hitchhiker. Oh, it's a mini watermelon Pep.


----------



## therizman2

mordoria said:


> I have one of these, as well. How do you take cuttings from it?


My bet would just be leaf cuttings as most peperomias can be regrown from just leaves. If possible, some of them can also just be divided.


----------



## Manuran

ritersofly said:


> I am officially jealous of you.
> Awesome pep! That's the third "watermelon" pep.... they need to come up with new names


I don't think it's the correct name, but I have seen several people calling this watermelon pep, P. peruviana.


----------



## Manuran

It's funny to me that I don't really like the color pink, except if it's on a plant. Then I have a real penchant for it. 
Here are a few.
Begonia fulvo-villosa









Cryptocoryne rosaenervis









Rhodospatha sp. (which I like even more because the older leaves are glaucous, another 
trait I seem to be attracted to!)









and this ground orchid, that I have no id for.


----------



## ritersofly

Manuran said:


> and this ground orchid, that I have no id for.


If it really is a jewel orchid I'd say it's a Cystorchis maybe? Looks alot like Cystorchis javanica.... awesome stuff!


----------



## Manuran

Thanks for the suggestion ritersofly, I agree it looks like a Cystorchis too. But that's an Asian/Pacific genus, this particular plant is from South America. I received the plant a long time ago and I have never been able to figure out what genus it is. With that added info, I welcome other opinions.


----------



## ritersofly

Here is an un id'd vine/climber that reminds me a bit of a rhapidophora but idk... I'm not entirely sure if it's epiphytic in nature but as you can see it's doing quite well mounted










my camera sucks, sucks out all the color... 

the more mature leaves develop brown veins that remind me of the microgramma species...


----------



## BonnieLorraine

The whorled leaves look a lot like my Callisia species.


----------



## ritersofly

BonnieLorraine said:


> The whorled leaves look a lot like my Callisia species.


Callisia repens perhaps? Yes it does look very similar! hmmmmmmm...


----------



## BonnieLorraine

It doesn't quite look like my repens. I had another dwarf Callisia from EricM, he didn't have a species name for it, but it has that purple tint to the leaves, and it was more viney than the repens.


----------



## Manuran

Looks like a Tradescantia sp. to me. In fact it looks like one that I was sending out earlier.


----------



## ritersofly

Manuran said:


> Looks like a Tradescantia sp. to me. In fact it looks like one that I was sending out earlier.



Hmmm do you have a species name for that Tradescantia you sent out?


----------



## Hornet

GRIMM said:


> This thread is making me depressed. From my list of "wanted plants", I'll maybe be able to find 10% up here if I'm lucky. This frozen tundra is a huge letdown when it comes to the viv hobby! Waaaaa  haha


Try living in Australia


----------



## srrrio

I have been enjoying this fern that volunteered about a year ago and has slowly grown into a nice feature plant in the tank..I am curious what it is!










Sally


----------



## james67

pteris sp.

james


----------



## Manuran

That's a nice Pteris and it looks good in there.


----------



## srrrio

Thanks for the ID help guys! Here is another angle in the same tank for fun.


----------



## toksyn

Cissus sp. (?)









Unknown vine (from Manuran)








The largest leaf is about 1.5" long. 

Both of these are just going nuts.


----------



## hydrophyte

Those are both cool little plants.

What is that substrate?


----------



## ashb

hydrophyte said:


> Those are both cool little plants.
> 
> What is that substrate?


Looks like epiweb to me. I love those plants as well... Manuran you need to hook me up


----------



## toksyn

Thanks! That's ecoweb - I'm coaxing moss and plants to conceal as much of it as I can.



hydrophyte said:


> Those are both cool little plants.
> 
> What is that substrate?


----------



## JoshH

Here's a neat epiphytic Viola sp. from the Tungurahua province in Ecuador, collected between Magdalena and Balzapamba....so far it's been growing well in the tanks and has a nice creeping habit.


----------



## therizman2

Beautiful looking plant Josh! If you have any spare cuttings in the spring, Id love to get some


----------



## JoshH

and Nautilocalyx ecuadorensis from Morona Santiago....









Piper unguiculatum from the same region....


----------



## ritersofly

JoshH said:


> and Nautilocalyx ecuadorensis from Morona Santiago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper unguiculatum from the same region....


Nice Nautilocalyx... never heard of this one.. and Pipers are like the cool cousins of peperomia....


----------



## JoshH

ritersofly said:


> Nice Nautilocalyx... never heard of this one.. and Pipers are like the cool cousins of peperomia....


The Pipers are kinda a misunderstood genus with a lot of really beautiful and unique species from the neotropics. Many have interesting foliage such as Piper marsupiiferum and it's relatives like P. bullosum and P. ulceratum; those all have a heavily corrogated/crinkled leaf similar to Anthurium clidemioides. A few are starting to filter in the hobby....most are small shrubs that can be kept small with pruning.

The P. unguiculatum appears to be a compact, often epiphytic shrub that forms small colonies. It sends out thick aerial anchor roots from its stems in high humidity or in contact with substrate.


----------



## hydrophyte

I like pipers a lot. I remember that in the mountains down in Costa Rica they are very characteristic understory plants and there were lots of different species. They have a couple that look like good viv subjects at glasshouseworks.com.


----------



## phender

Here are a couple I picked up recently.
Pleurothallis dodsonii. I don't care if it ever flowers. Those leaves are so cool. Sorry if this may have been posted before.









Sorry this isn't the greatest picture. Smithiantha cinnabarina. The blooms are red "Sinningia" type flowers.


----------



## JoshH

Loving that Smithiantha!

Here's a different form of the popular Anthurium clidemioides with larger, less-corrugated leaves that seem to develop a velvety sheen.....collected in the Golfito area of Costa Rica.










And compared with the normal growth form on the left....


----------



## JoshH

Begonia herbacea starting to look good.....this one's a smaller epiphyte from Brazil, seems to do best in moist and shady conditions where it's planted in live moss and tree fern.


----------



## hydrophyte

That's very cool.


----------



## earthfrog

Love the white spots on that last one, Josh. I've got a viv with begonias scapigera, bipinnatifida, peridot, incisa, dregei and more. With a size not larger than 15" square, I sure have to prune often!


----------



## frogparty

Racinaea crispa










another one


----------



## frogparty

Racinaea blassii - a very hard to find brom for sure!!! Its the only one Ive ever seen. NOT on fcbs.org!!


----------



## phender

I like that R. crispa. Yours is much nicer than the ones I have seen on the internet.


----------



## frogparty

You know it Phil!!!! Just gotta treat it right. I like them a whole lot. But Racinaea are so damn hard to find


----------



## skylsdale

JoshH said:


> Begonia herbacea starting to look good.....this one's a smaller epiphyte from Brazil, seems to do best in moist and shady conditions where it's planted in live moss and tree fern.


Just pulled the rotting remains of mine out the other day. I think the temperatures down low were just too cold for it. Combined with moist and shady, it just melted.


----------



## toksyn

Mine melted too - but I think I didn't give it enough air movement. It was doing fine until I plugged up all the vents. 

Sigh.


----------



## marylanddartfrog

Not sure if this will load


----------



## fieldnstream

hydrophyte said:


> I like pipers a lot. I remember that in the mountains down in Costa Rica they are very characteristic understory plants and there were lots of different species. They have a couple that look like good viv subjects at glasshouseworks.com.


I have been looking at the P. nigrum for a while...think its worth a try?


----------



## marylanddartfrog

Couple more


----------



## ritersofly

marylanddartfrog said:


> Couple more


I used to have some of that p. spruceana 'Norfork' but it was labeled as p. involucrata when I got it. I've always like the colors... shouldn't have sold all of it... oh well!


----------



## marylanddartfrog

ritersofly said:


> I used to have some of that p. spruceana 'Norfork' but it was labeled as p. involucrata when I got it. I've always like the colors... shouldn't have sold all of it... oh well!





They grow like weeds.i started with one now i have around a hundred.if you lived closer i would offer a few.lol


----------



## NathanB

frogparty said:


> Racinaea crispa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one


nice, I still need to try these again


----------



## dendrothusiast

frogparty said:


> Racinaea blassii - a very hard to find brom for sure!!! Its the only one Ive ever seen. NOT on fcbs.org!!


wow that's a nice one!


----------



## Manuran

A little while ago, I posted pics in this thread of an unidentified vine that I was growing. This is a second vine that I received at the same time. Again, I don't have an i'd or know much about it. It seems to be related to the first vine, but it is smaller in leaf size, darker green, hairy, and slower growing. Here are three pics of the vine at different sizes. The leaves get darker and hairier as they get larger. The largest leaf I have gotten so far is about 1/2".
Toksyn also posted a few nice pics of these 2 vines in this thread, a few pages back


----------



## mitcholito

Very nice wine Manuran. I have no clue to what it is though.


----------



## mitcholito

ritersofly said:


> Here is an un id'd vine/climber that reminds me a bit of a rhapidophora but idk... I'm not entirely sure if it's epiphytic in nature but as you can see it's doing quite well mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camera sucks, sucks out all the color...
> 
> the more mature leaves develop brown veins that remind me of the microgramma species...


It looks like Tradescantia to me. Possibly Tradescantia fluminensis


----------



## ritersofly

mitcholito said:


> It looks like Tradescantia to me. Possibly Tradescantia fluminensis


Thank you for the suggestion but I have seen Tradescantia fluminensis in person, it is darker and the leaves have a different texture to them. I'll post pics later of a pot of this stuff, turns out it grows better creeping and vining on the floor than up a mount. I'm aiming more towards a callisia... but who knows...


----------



## ritersofly

Manuran said:


> A little while ago, I posted pics in this thread of an unidentified vine that I was growing. This is a second vine that I received at the same time. Again, I don't have an i'd or know much about it. It seems to be related to the first vine, but it is smaller in leaf size, darker green, hairy, and slower growing. Here are three pics of the vine at different sizes. The leaves get darker and hairier as they get larger. The largest leaf I have gotten so far is about 1/2".
> Toksyn also posted a few nice pics of these 2 vines in this thread, a few pages back


You always have the most interesting stuff.... awesome little vine!


----------



## Manuran

Thanks for the comments on the vine guys. 

This should probably go in the Bryophyte thread, but I'll just put it here. 
Most people wouldn't give this moss a second look if they saw it in person, as it almost looks like hair algae growing over the substrate. But, I was looking at it today and thought I would share. 
Not sure how many people look, but it can be interesting to look for various mosses that sprout up on orchid mounts or even on the roots. 
While most of the time the mosses are pretty generic looking, every once in awhile you find an interesting one. That is how I found this one. And since more people are getting into orchids on this board, it might be worth mentioning. Of course even if you find a bit, it takes some time to grow it out, but I guess that's the challenge.

The first two photos show a close up of the moss and the third shows a piece next to a penny for scale. Again not a pretty moss, but kind of interesting.


----------



## mitcholito

Speaking of mosses. 

This is one of my absolute favourite mosses in the collection. _Microdendron sinense_ from Laos. I call it "The Bonsai Moss". Grown solitary on EpiWeb.


----------



## Manuran

Awesome! Looks like it is doing well. Difficult to grow?


----------



## mordoria

WOW I love this. How does one go about collecting this? It would look great with my ACTUAL bonsai.


mitcholito said:


> Speaking of mosses.
> 
> This is one of my absolute favourite mosses in the collection. _Microdendron sinense_ from Laos. I call it "The Bonsai Moss". Grown solitary on EpiWeb.


----------



## jacobi

Wow. I want some...


----------



## toksyn

Great, now that I've seen this I can't "unsee" it. Wishlist just keeps growing . . .



mitcholito said:


> Speaking of mosses.
> 
> This is one of my absolute favourite mosses in the collection. _Microdendron sinense_ from Laos. I call it "The Bonsai Moss". Grown solitary on EpiWeb.


----------



## NathanB

theres a lot of really cool things in their flicker account


----------



## dendrothusiast

mitcholito said:


> I've gotten a couple of mosses like that before from asiatic green a while ago and unfortunately they didn't last after 4 months. My guess is still because they prefer highland conditions? Maybe I'll try again once I get the highland viv going.


----------



## NickJR

They have another that looks just lke that moss umbrella moss


----------



## NickJR

Umbrella Mosses - Hypnodendron


----------



## mitcholito

*Manuran* -


> Awesome! Looks like it is doing well. Difficult to grow?


Its seems quite easy to grow actually. But with mosses you can never be too sure. 

*Mordoria* -


> I love this. How does one go about collecting this?


You go to Laos and try to find it  I got this from a good friend who is a Bryophyte researcher. 

*dendrothusisast* -


> I've gotten a couple of mosses like that before from asiatic green a while ago and unfortunately they didn't last after 4 months. My guess is still because they prefer highland conditions? Maybe I'll try again once I get the highland viv going.


I think the main reasons for not succeding with mosses is:

1. Bad water (wrong pH, high salinity, re-circulated water)
2. Not enough light. (I would say a minimum of 650 FC is needed for sucessful growing)
3. Problems with fungus gnats who destroys a good moss culture within 2 weeks (not a problem if you have frogs in the tank of course).

Extreme heat can be a problem too of course. But I would say the three parameters above are more important.


----------



## dendrothusiast

mitcholito said:


> *dendrothusisast* -
> 
> I think the main reasons for not succeding with mosses is:
> 
> 1. Bad water (wrong pH, high salinity, re-circulated water)
> 2. Not enough light. (I would say a minimum of 650 FC is needed for sucessful growing)
> 3. Problems with fungus gnats who destroys a good moss culture within 2 weeks (not a problem if you have frogs in the tank of course).
> 
> Extreme heat can be a problem too of course. But I would say the three parameters above are more important.


I always use the most fresh water available and when it came to lighting conditions I split them and tried different lighting conditions. Darker worked better but I am still leaning towards temps being warmer (mid 70's) Please get that one going and bring hope to us all


----------



## mitcholito

*Dendrothusiast *-


> Please get that one going and bring hope to us all


I have had this for more than a year now. Upon arrival it was not much more than a bunch of dead tissue at first sight. But I will report in another year or so how its going. 

Took some new shots on foliage thingies today. Here comes...










_Microgramma dictiophylla_ - Collected 2003 in Guyana in upper Mazaruni district.










_Anthurium amnicola_ - One of the smallest and rarest Anthuriums there is. From Panama where it grows as a rheophyte (in and around streaming water)


----------



## skanderson

those 2 are some of the nicest looking plants ive ever seen. could you tell me where you got them from? thanks for posting them, steve


----------



## Mer_

Ruellia Makoyana


----------



## mitcholito

skanderson said:


> those 2 are some of the nicest looking plants ive ever seen. could you tell me where you got them from? thanks for posting them, steve


The Anthurium amnicola I got from a friend 12-15 year ago. I believe it originally comes from the collections at the University of Stockholm.

The Microgramma was collected at a field trip I did to Guyana 2003.


----------



## skanderson

so much for my dream of going online and ordering up a couple of each.


----------



## Manuran

Pilea sp.


----------



## therizman2

I would like to add that plant to my list for spring shipping Manuran


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> Pilea sp.


Nice, is this the Colombian species?


----------



## Manuran

I received 2 Pilea sp. at the same time. Both from Colombia. The one I sent out to a few people is the one with the narrow leaf. It's bumpy and hairy too, unlike the first one I posted. 

Mike, I photographed them because I cut them up right after. For me, they aren't as vigorous growing as other Pileas. They are more like the Ecuadorian one called "Dark Mystery". Keep your fingers crossed that they will root well.


----------



## therizman2

Yea, you sent me that one, I have had some issues, but finally have a handful of them going well and going to try them in tanks and get more cuttings out to people when the shipping weather gets better.


----------



## ICS523

espicia 'silver skies' is pretty nice


----------



## hydrophyte

Here's a quick shot that I got for my 37G setup...










There are some pretty cool plants in there.


----------



## ICS523

what is that fern,its fabulous


----------



## Pyrorin

Here is some type of pillow moss I found while hiking in the piney woods of east Texas. So far it's been really happy in my grow out tank and I hope it will spread.


----------



## skanderson

quick shot of a variegated phalenopsis


----------



## Manuran

Pilea species


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Manuran said:


> Pilea species


What on earth? Is that some kind of hybrid mutant? It looks like it has 2 different leaf forms


----------



## hydrophyte

That _Pilea_ is so weird.

Steve that's a fun orchid did you get that at the orchid show?


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> Pilea species


That's awesome Chuck! Looks very similar to a Peruvian species I've seen....


----------



## MPepper

Really impressive Chuck. It is amazing the volume of fascinating plants you have contributed to this thread and the hobby. That Pilea is wonderful!


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Mark! My semi-japanese upbringing is making me feel semi-embarrassed. lol But the comment is appreciated, esp. coming from you.  You would think though, after all these years of amassing stuff, I'd have more to share.lol As a side note, it makes you appreciate plant people like Harry and Antone that don't post anymore, as they really posted some volume.

Josh, do you remember where you saw this plant? I would love to get a name or any info. Thanks!

Flying squirrel, There are quite a few Pileas that have this sort of leaf arrangement (or very similar). Probably the most common one, Pilea microphylla has large and small leaves.


----------



## JoshH

Chuck ~ just saw in a flora of Peru list, it was labeled as unidentified Pilea....


Here's some new things....
Pilea selbyanorum


















Chrysothemis pulchella



















Anthurium pittieri









Anthurium croatii









Drymonia serrulata


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Josh.

You have some nice new stuff.


----------



## Manuran

I was just playing around a little with the camera. I was trying to capture the diaphanous qualities of filmy ferns. It is what makes them particularly attractive, but it's so hard to capture in an image. This was only partially successful. This particular fern is about one and a half inches tall.

Trichomanes sp.


----------



## Manuran

I was trying to take a few photos for people today, and I noticed a recently replanted piece of Begonia lyallii var. masoalensis from a low perspective. I thought from that angle it was kind of Suess-like. I've already posted a pic of this species in this thread, but since I had the camera out, I thought I would share.


----------



## toksyn

Manuran said:


> I was trying to take a few photos for people today, and I noticed a recently replanted piece of Begonia lyallii var. masoalensis from a low perspective. I thought from that angle it was kind of Suess-like. I've already posted a pic of this species in this thread, but since I had the camera out, I thought I would share.


One day . . . one day.


----------



## skanderson

late answer here for hydrophyte. yes i got it at the madison orchid show. will post some new pics of the stuff i picked up this weekend in sarasota.


----------



## fieldnstream

Anyone know what this one is?








I believe it originally came from you Chuck...Sinningia?


----------



## Manuran

If you mean me, no it didn't come from me. Looks like a Sinningia though, and it's pretty.


----------



## fieldnstream

Manuran said:


> If you mean me, no it didn't come from me. Looks like a Sinningia though, and it's pretty.


Yep, got some plants from a friend, they said some came from you...cant remember which ones. Maybe that little anthurium to the left of the Sinningia? Thanks for the id!


----------



## james67

fieldnstream said:


> Maybe that little anthurium to the left of the Sinningia?


that would be syngonium rayii

james

edit. i do see a litttle plant to the left of that which could be an anthurium


----------



## TechNerd

Little brom just started flowering, pretty cool colors.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## therizman2

fieldnstream said:


> Anyone know what this one is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it originally came from you Chuck...Sinningia?


The leaves that I see below it almost make it look like a Streptocarpella sp.


----------



## Manuran

I think you are right Mike. Sorry Field, I misidentified that one.


----------



## mordoria

Huperzia nummularifolia 









Goodyera hispida & Cyclopogon lindlayanum


----------



## therizman2

Fantastic looking Goodyera!!


----------



## mordoria

therizman2 said:


> Fantastic looking Goodyera!!


Wait till you see my Macodisia....


----------



## jacobi

mordoria said:


> Huperzia nummularifolia


WANT! 

Jake


----------



## fieldnstream

james67 said:


> that would be syngonium rayii
> 
> james
> 
> edit. i do see a litttle plant to the left of that which could be an anthurium


Haha, yep I know thats S. rayii. The tiny little guy in front of the rayii is what I was talking about. Thanks though man. 



therizman2 said:


> The leaves that I see below it almost make it look like a Streptocarpella sp.


Thanks Mike!....a few of your babies are in that growout as well.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that _Huperzia_ is really cool.


----------



## therizman2

fieldnstream said:


> Haha, yep I know thats S. rayii. The tiny little guy in front of the rayii is what I was talking about. Thanks though man.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!....a few of your babies are in that growout as well.



Yea... that Streptocarpella sp. looks like one of mine


----------



## skanderson

a few new ferns from the sale in sarasota.


----------



## JoshH

Here's some new pics...

Piper marsupiiferum, Ecuador to Peru









Unknown Piper sp. collected near Santo Domingo, Ecuador

















Pearcea sp. collected in Ecuador









Triolena pustulata, endemic to Ecuador and often misidentified as a Bertolonia spp.









Paradrymonia ciliosa collected in Ecuador









Begonia pustulata, from Verucruz, Mexico


----------



## Frogtofall

Really digging the Triolena!


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Really digging the Triolena!


Me too! It's a neat one, and seems to be better suited to wet terrariums than Bertolonias, which don't really like their leaves being sprayed. This plant has many false names in cultivation...one being B. pubescens.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice plants Josh. Those _Piper_ are really cool.


----------



## boabab95

Peperomia caespitosa


----------



## Manuran

Cute & tiny begonia from Africa. The largest of the tiny leaves are about 3/4".
B. minutifolia


----------



## Otis

Great photos!


----------



## fieldnstream

Pilea?..Looks kind of like invulcrata (norfolk?), but with much smaller leaves (thus the clothespin for scale)...any ideas?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Pilea 'Silver Tree'


Todd


----------



## mordoria

fieldnstream said:


> Pilea?..Looks kind of like invulcrata (norfolk?), but with much smaller leaves (thus the clothespin for scale)...any ideas?


I love the size of this!


----------



## Manuran

I've already posted pictures of this Begonia lyallii twice, so my apologies. I promise this is the last time! lol But the plant is starting to grow well (and I really like it  ), so I thought I would share.


----------



## therizman2

Amazing looking begonia Chuck!


----------



## JoshH

It's been awhile, but here goes...
Anthurium kunthii in the living room









New species of Bertolonia









Drymonia variegata









Nautilocalyx forgettii









Nautilocalyx ecuadorensis









Begonia amphioxus









New filmy fern from Ecuador, Trichomanes sp.


----------



## Manuran

I recently had some very nice growth of my Gonocormus ferns, so I tried to take some new pics. This is a particularly large clone of this species. Each "disc" is about 1/2 inch across!


----------



## Manuran

Received this from a friend as Peperomia sp. Ecuador. Looks a bit like P. eburnea, but I will have to wait until it matures a little more. Nice peperomia whatever it is.


----------



## Manuran

I thought this was a bit interesting. A few pieces of Peperomia emarginella that I'm growing suddenly became "giants"! I've been growing this species for a few years and have had fairly good sized mats of it. The leaf size varied a little bit, but always no larger than 1/4", most times even smaller. The first photo shows the leaves of the giant at 1/2". The penny, is too far from the leaf to show the scale well. The second and third photo show the various leaf shapes and sizes that occur in the same container as the giant. Many peperomias seem to be quite variable in the leaf shape, size, color, and hairiness. I've always thought it was the light, temperature or humidity that was causing this variation. But, this small container with all the various leaf forms has got me puzzled.

























Here's an older photo of the same plant grown in similar conditions. Not sure what brought on the very bold veining. I always assumed it was higher light, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## frogparty

Chuck those are fantastic! Id love a cutting of the plant with bolder veining


----------



## Manuran

Hey Jason,
It's all the same clone of that plant. Not sure if I have any pieces that are that brightly veined right now. I have to look, but it may change on you in your tank...or you can figure out how to keep it that way. The veining seems to be connected with the peanut shape too.


----------



## frogparty

Interesting! I would still definitely like a cutting


----------



## JoshH

This is quite interesting, as this species apparently has many different subspecies. Now I wonder how many of these could be variations of the same form based on environmental conditions or other factors.

There are pics of the other subspecies on peperomia.net.


----------



## BoyBegonia

Does anyone know whats the specific name of this Begonia?thanks


----------



## dendrothusiast

here's a few neat ones I've been letting settle in a couple of weeks - 
another thinner form of peltatum that has caught my interest.










anthurium clidemioides 










aechmea brevicollis - brazilian aechmea sp. that ant colonies use.









got this one labeled as Neoregelia pendula var. brevifolia. Not sure yet on the i.d. - what do you guys think?









I'm not too sure on using the broms in my vivs. That said - If they're not suitable they'll be nice wood mounted subjects.


----------



## frogparty

Id say its N. pendula var rubra. I could be wrong though. Definitely pendula, I have one of those as well


----------



## dendrothusiast

frogparty said:


> Id say its N. pendula var rubra. I could be wrong though. Definitely pendula, I have one of those as well


thanks jason I highly value your input. I'm hoping for it to do well in a viv so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## stemcellular

Picked up a few new plants to experiment with in some new custom setups..

Costus osae (collected in Golfito, Costa Rica in 1996)









Gesneria reticulata ‘Yerba neto hoja de cueva’ from Puerto Rico and Cuba 









Peperomia myrtifolia, Saba, Dutch Antilles, Collected in 1992 near Mt Scenery on the Caribbean island of Saba, Dutch Antilles 

















Peperomia sp. nova Peru (Lima origin)

























Peperomia sp. Ecuador









Peperomia sancarlosiana (Croat collection) HBG 90712 Croat 55802
Really love this one!









Peperomia congona (Peru)


----------



## hydrophyte

dendrothusiast said:


> here's a few neat ones...


Those are really cool plants dendrothusiast!

I'd love to get that _Aechmea_ someday. I like that _Anthurium clidemioides_, too!


----------



## NathanB

I need to get back into peps


----------



## hydrophyte

stemcellular said:


> Picked up a few new plants to experiment with in some new custom setups..
> 
> Costus osae (collected in Golfito, Costa Rica in 1996)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesneria reticulata ‘Yerba neto hoja de cueva’ from Puerto Rico and Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peperomia myrtifolia, Saba, Dutch Antilles, Collected in 1992 near Mt Scenery on the Caribbean island of Saba, Dutch Antilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peperomia sp. nova Peru (Lima origin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peperomia sp. Ecuador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peperomia sancarlosiana (Croat collection) HBG 90712 Croat 55802
> Really love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peperomia congona (Peru)


These are great too! I really like the smaller-growing gingers and I have a little collection of them started. They look great in terrariums. How big does that _Costus_ grow?

How much do you know about the habitats of _Peperomia_ spp. in regards to epiphytic versus terrestrial preference? I have looked around for individual species, but I can't find much.


----------



## stemcellular

The Costus stays pretty small and bushy from what I was told. The other peps are hard to say - the one from the antilles is def epiphytic.. I'll have to try it out with the others.


----------



## NathanB

one of my super rare peps commandeering a aquaclear.


----------



## andersonii85

For me not much beats the new leaves that emerge off of Monolena primuliflora 








This is a great orchid even when not in bloom: Oberonia setigeria with its finger-like leaves


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Ficus villosa









Pearcea hypocritifolia









Selaginella uncinata


----------



## nonliteral

I love that Ficus villosa -- I'd never seen that before. What's the growth rate on that like compared to Ficus pumila?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

nonliteral said:


> I love that Ficus villosa -- I'd never seen that before. What's the growth rate on that like compared to Ficus pumila?


It is a very slow grower compared to the other ficus vines, comparable maybe to ficus sp panama (lance leaf). On a larger cutting I have, i'm getting maybe 6"of growth per month, and it hasn't branched yet


----------



## nonliteral

Thanks! Sounds like a winner - adding that one to my "watch for" list.


----------



## fieldnstream

Microsorum musifolium "Crocodylus"...crappy iPhone pic:


----------



## Azurel

How has that plant been for you Field? I have thought about getting some of that many times and just never pulled the trigger..... Has it done well in viv for you?

James


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey James, I just got it 2 days ago so can't help ya with viv-suitability. I can tell you that my dad has one with giant leaves (probably 18" long) so it would need to be a big viv or you would have lots of pruning to do. I'm planning on using it in a 75 so I'll keep you updated on how it does.


----------



## hydrophyte

I got this new picture of my 37G setup with the _Avicularia_ T in there!










I have a few pretty cool plants in this setup. I formatted that same image quick with IDs for all of the plants. 










Notice that I put a _Zamia_ cycad in there and is holding its leaves right below the spider. IT ahs been interesting to watch the Panama hat plant. I think that the little 3" pot that its in is slowing its growth. It just grew a new leaf, but the new one was slightly smaller than the previous one. I wish I could find more Panama hat plant.


----------



## skanderson

a few pics of foliage i like.
Bertolonia 'ovata? i think im not sure if i got my 2 berts misslabeled.








Smithantia cinnabariana with flowers and leaf of Begonia 'Emerald Jewel' 








Chirita sinansis 'Dwarf'








unknown seedling from moss that was on the road to hana.








Neoreglia 'Doniger', Cissus discolor, Neoreglia kerryi 'Red Form', Vriesea 'Graftons Sunset' , Achmea nudicaulis 'La Tigra' on left








Neoreglia 'Zoe'


----------



## hydrophyte

I like that _Bertolonia_.


----------



## NathanB

Looks like Bertolonia cf ovata 'bronze' sold by brazil plants.


----------



## stemcellular

Piper crocatum


----------



## hydrophyte

Oh that Piper is cool.

I had a little cutting of that once, but it did not root and died.


----------



## stemcellular

I've had it going for 6 months or so, maybe longer, in the back of a tank however just recently its really started to take off.


----------



## skanderson

i agree that that piper is nice. i love the brightness of the pink and that there isnt too much pink on the leaf. its one of those plants that i worry might grow too fast and dominate my tank, how has its growth been in your viv?


----------



## NathanB

It will grow pretty quickly once it get established like most pipers used in vivs. But its easy to find people who want cuttings.


----------



## stemcellular

It actually grew really slowly while there was a good amount of light in the tank but now that the Philo joeppi has darkened things a bit the Piper has actually really sprung up. Funny the way that happens.


----------



## frogparty

growing or stretching? How has the internode spacing changed? I hate stretchy plantds


----------



## stemcellular

growing. It stayed at a few individual leaves for a while but has not started climbing a bit. Much slower grower than my other Piper (P. sylvaticum) which is a weed with really large leaves.


----------



## JoshH

Really cool Piper, and well grown... There is some confusion in the plant world about the correct name for this species. Many places sell this same plant as either Piper crocatum or P. ornatum. However, P. crocatum is endemic to Peru while P. ornatum is from Indonesia. Also, the type specimen for the Peruvian species looks like a shrub or small tree with bullate leaves that are vaguely similar to Chuck's P. marsupiiferum as opposed to P. ornatum which is a vine.

From the looks of most photos, I'd say everything sold in the US as P. crocatum is probably the other species, aka Celebes Pepper. But I might be entirely wrong, who knows!

Regardless, it's a beautiful plant and thanks for sharing it Ray!


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks for the info Josh.


----------



## ashb

here's a neat monstera noid collected in Panama from Harry Whitmore. it's taken about a year and a half for me to get it going, it started out as a tiny leafless section.


----------



## jacobi

This isn't mine, but it's so interesting I thought I'd share. Anybody know what it is? It was a vining plant.


----------



## hydrophyte

jacobi that looks like some kind of_ Dioscorea_.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Yes, its Dioscorea discolor, an ornamental yam vine. Black jungle sells it


----------



## stemcellular

Drymonia chiribogana










Peperomia serpens


----------



## stemcellular

P. sancarlosiana 









Geogenanthus poeppigii (undatus)









Begonia glabra


----------



## stemcellular

Look Ron,

Only took me 16 months to bloom!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Begonia? Kinda reminds me of Begonia U555.


----------



## Manuran

A nice moss of the genus Hypopterygium.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Manuran said:


> A nice moss of the genus Hypopterygium.


memories... I had a moss species very similar that came off a couple of plants from the far east. It didn't make it past a few months unfortunately.


----------



## rollinkansas

Barbosella trilobata


----------



## NathanB

Manuran said:


> A nice moss of the genus Hypopterygium.


You have so many cool plants in here Manuran, I'd like one of each please.


----------



## Manuran

dendrothusiast said:


> memories... I had a moss species very similar that came off a couple of plants from the far east. It didn't make it past a few months unfortunately.


Ah sad memories of the nice things that never made it. Funny, I got this one off a plant too, but a S.A. one. I don't think this one gets as fancy as those nice Malaysian ones, but it's still a favorite. It's not difficult, but talk about slow growing! 

I lost one of my all time favorite Peperomias today (could be I just found it's melted remains today), and I never did photograph it. Hopefully, I can wheel and deal for another piece  To mourn it's passing, I was photographing other Peperomias. lol Here's a nice Peperomia that I recently got in a trade, it was just tagged as Peperomia... It is so tiny that it makes P. emarginella look big. It's so tiny, and still it has bumps and hairs! Hopefully it will do well, but I get the feeling it is a higher elevation species. In case it dies, at least I got a few pictures of it!


















Hey Nate,
I'm waiting for you to get back into Peperomias  Hopefully these pics will get you going!


----------



## Dendroguy

stemcellular said:


> Look Ron,
> 
> Only took me 16 months to bloom!


Try growin 'em from seed, that there is about near the damned longest wait for a flower you could hope for.

D


----------



## JoshH

Drymonia microphylla ~ ABG Panama 2006









Heliamphora heterodoxa









Neotropical Ericaceae, inc Macleania, Ceratostema, Cavendishia, Sphyrospermum....









Triolena cf. hirsuta


















Monolena sp. 'Ecuador'









Monolena primuliflora









Frank, the amazing Anthurium kunthii in the living room. And to think this once came to me as a terrarium plant....now 57" high.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that potted _Anthurium_ is fantastic.


----------



## d.crockett

Love that Monolena primuliflora. How big do they usually end up getting?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Peperomia emarginella


----------



## Frogtofall

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Peperomia emarginella


Where did you get a confirmed ID for this plant?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Frogtofall said:


> Where did you get a confirmed ID for this plant?


I wasn't aware the species is in question, I picked it up from a reputable plant vendor on the board a while ago.

Ed


----------



## dendrothusiast

Frogtofall said:


> Where did you get a confirmed ID for this plant?


I'm very sure it's emargiinella as well - also peperomia.net has a specimen photo of the plant pictured in ed's pick.

http://www.peperomia.net/photos/b_emarginella_2.jpg

I'm curious, what makes you question it Antone?


----------



## Manuran

The name probably came from me (directly or indirectly), as that is the name I received the plant as. Just casually looking, I see that the type of P. emarginella var. glabrior (which seems to be widespread) is very reminiscent of the plant in question, and that it is referable to P. delicatissima. But, then again the type of P. delicatissima var. venusta has an annotation that it might be P. emarginella. lol
As I have never flowered this species, nor am I a taxonomist, I just kept the name as I received it. That way if there is a positive ID in the future, it would be easier to correct among us hobbyist.

As I side note, the plant we are discussing is of Ecuadorian origin, I recently traded for a plant of Panamanian origin that looks to be the same species (whatever it is) This plant while similar has a little coarser leaf and the coloring is different. I think what easily falls into variation or cultural differences, but again I leave that to those educated in these sort of things.


----------



## Frogtofall

I question it bc I don't think anyone has had this flower and receive a positive ID on it. Really can't go on looks as we all know. Mine is labelled P emarginella cf.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Mine is labelled P emarginella cf.


What exactly does "cf" stand for? It has to do with an unconfirmed identification, right?


----------



## NathanB

I wonder how we could get it to flower


----------



## therizman2

Chuck, does yours always keep the reddish stem? Because mine even mature (2+ years in a tank) has always kept green no matter if it had high or low light levels.


----------



## JoshH

Bunsincunsin said:


> What exactly does "cf" stand for? It has to do with an unconfirmed identification, right?


Yes, from Latin "confer" translated loosely to "compare to/with"; used when identification is not confirmed but it's similar to a known species.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Triolena pustulata









Begonia amphioxus









Begonia limprichtii


----------



## JoshH

How has that Triolena done for you? I've found that it can be quite intolerant of low humidity and likes shaded conditions.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

It us actually doing very well, i'm growing it with most of my begonias. It has more than tripled in size in the few months that I have had it. 




JoshH said:


> How has that Triolena done for you? I've found that it can be quite intolerant of low humidity and likes shaded conditions.


----------



## phender

JoshH said:


> How has that Triolena done for you? I've found that it can be quite intolerant of low humidity and likes shaded conditions.


I also keep it with my begonias. It bloomed for me and a few months later I found a seedling growing on my egg crate.


----------



## JoshH

Awesome, well I'm glad the name stuck! Finally going around not labeled as a Bertolonia. Hopefully more of this wonderful genus will make it into cultivation.


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> What exactly does "cf" stand for? It has to do with an unconfirmed identification, right?


It basically means to compare the plant to the species in question. I use this when I haven't seen flowers but see a lot of similarities. When I get flowers but no positive ID I use aff (so long as the flowers appear the same or related).


----------



## Sammie

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Begonia limprichtii


Does _B. limprichtii_ produce fruit? I had a plant that looks somewhat like that, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Sammie said:


> Does _B. limprichtii_ produce fruit? I had a plant that looks somewhat like that, but I have no idea what it is.


Of course, all angiosperms produce some kind of fruit  Post a picture of the plant in question and maybe we can ID it for you.

ed


----------



## phender

Sammie said:


> Does _B. limprichtii_ produce fruit? I had a plant that looks somewhat like that, but I have no idea what it is.


I don't know many people who have had B. limprichtii flower and begonias don't produce a fruit as much as just a seed pod.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

My limprichtii is almost always in bloom, but it has never self pollinated and a seed pod is a fruit ;-) 

Ed


----------



## skanderson

i bet the fruiting plant you are thinking of is a solanum. they are related to potatos and tomatos and have thorny leaves. ive been looking for one for a while now. the begonia leave are on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Sammie

skanderson said:


> i bet the fruiting plant you are thinking of is a solanum. they are related to potatos and tomatos and have thorny leaves. ive been looking for one for a while now. the begonia leave are on a much smaller scale.


This forum is so awesome! Solanum seems to be it
From just looking att pictures my guess is Solanum viarum.
thanks alot man!


----------



## phender

Mantellaprince20 said:


> My limprichtii is almost always in bloom, but it has never self pollinated and a seed pod is a fruit ;-)
> 
> Ed


Could you post a pic of the flower?

I know a seed pod is a fruit, but I thought it would help Sammie to make the distinction.


----------



## stemcellular

Added some Rhipsalis capilliformis to my two tricolor tanks.



















Also picked up a few new plants 

Bertolonia sp.









Bertolonia ovata 









A very cool Epicia? that i like very much but have noid for









Another noid, peperomia sp. with curled leaves









Pilea sp. Colombia









And a whole mess of new peperomias


----------



## Bunsincunsin

stemcellular said:


>


What is the Peperomia (?) in the top left/top middle?


----------



## andersonii85

Been into Anthuriums lately. If anyone has seeds they'd like to get rid of, let me know ; )

Anthurium sp. Mini (no ID with the exception that it came from the Anthurium legend, Amy Donovan)








Anthurium flexile








Anthurium clidemoides (new leaves emerge without a sheath = cool)


----------



## stemcellular

Notice the ripples, very strange G. undatus from EU stock


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Hey Ray,

Mine ripples like that as well, all though I do not know the founding stock of the plant I have.


----------



## stemcellular

Interesting, I've received this plant from three different sources and it really does grow differently. I have one tank with all three so it should be interesting to see if they continue to differ with age.


----------



## hydrophyte

I have some that has those same ripples in the leaves too.


----------



## Manuran

G. undatus (which I believe is a synonym of G. poeppigii) always has the puckering as a mature plant. In fact the other two recognized species in the genus also have varying degrees of the same puckering. In some cases very slight, but there. Someone recently sent me a different species that does have a flat leaf, but it is still a young plant.

The specific name undatus means to rise in waves. 

Beautiful plant though, one of my favorites in the family.


----------



## JoshH

Here's a neat ginger relative from Malaysia....Scaphochlamys lanceolata









The extremely bullate Gasteranthus atratus from Selby....









Seedlings of the cloud forest melastome Leandra sp.









Satyria boliviana....rare epiphytic blueberry from the Bolivian cloud forests...









New species of Nautilocalyx...









Check out the red edging









The widespread whiskfern species Psilotum nudum....this grows as an epiphyte in Central and South America; terrestrially in drier areas.









Enjoy!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very cool Josh!


----------



## Frogtofall

Dammit Josh. Now I miss my blueberry collection. 

Nice plants. Keep them coming.


----------



## skanderson

beautiful set of plants there josh. making me jealous.


----------



## rollinkansas

Pleurothallis recula


----------



## hydrophyte

Holy smokes Josh that's some crazy stuff!

That little Pleurothallis sure is cute rollinkansas. I like the way it holds its leaves.


----------



## Tinctoc

rollinkansas said:


> Pleurothallis recula


insanely tiny!


----------



## TyGuy

Mine may not be special,rare or extravgant lol but I love my little flower lol
And does anyone have an ID. On the type of begonia?


----------



## TyGuy

TyGuy said:


> Mine may not be special,rare or extravgant lol but I love my little flower lol
> And does anyone have an ID. On the type of begonia?


Here we go...


----------



## Mantellaprince20

TyGuy said:


> Mine may not be special,rare or extravgant lol but I love my little flower lol
> And does anyone have an ID. On the type of begonia?


Begonia manaus, just wait for the flower to open, it is actually a pretty neat bloom for a begonia!


----------



## toksyn

*Anthurium rupicola*









*Begonia chloroneura*









*Begonia U485*









*Lycopodium sp. and Red Sphagnum*









*Racinaea crispa*


----------



## therizman2

toksyn said:


> *Anthurium rupicola*


Now I know who I have been bidding against... beautiful plants!


----------



## toksyn

therizman2 said:


> Now I know who I have been bidding against... beautiful plants!


Haha! Thanks!


----------



## andersonii85

toksyn said:


> *Anthurium rupicola*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Begonia chloroneura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Begonia U485*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lycopodium sp. and Red Sphagnum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Racinaea crispa*


That red sphagnum is rad!!!


----------



## toksyn

Thanks! It's part of a bigger moss wall:


----------



## Manuran

Begonia section Gobenia
Just goes to show you what you can find if you look hard enough and have a little luck. This particular begonia was tucked away in a collection for over 12 years. Unfortunately, like other Gobenias it is proving to be difficult to establish. Thought I would take some photos today in case it ends up dying on me.


----------



## JoshH

Well that's pretty awesome Chuck! You are a magnet for rare Andean begonias...


----------



## toksyn

JoshH said:


> Well that's pretty awesome Chuck! You are a magnet for rare Andean begonias...


Too true. Well ... I suppose I'll go ahead and get in line Chuck. Rootin' for you!


----------



## stemcellular

A few new unknowns..

Rhaphidophora sp.









Cissus sp?



























And some others










B. glabra


----------



## NathanB

Theres a ton of really cool stuff around now that I never saw just a few years ago


----------



## dendrothusiast

NathanB said:


> Theres a ton of really cool stuff around now that I never saw just a few years ago


Agreed - it's amazing what comes in every year.


----------



## stemcellular

If anyone wants some B. glabra let me know. I have it coming out of my ears.


----------



## hydrophyte

What is the stuff in the lower right of this photo?



stemcellular said:


>


----------



## Mantellaprince20

stemcellular said:


> A few new unknowns..
> 
> Rhaphidophora sp.


This looks like R. cryptanthus



Cissus sp?
[IMG said:


> http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/plants%20and%20tanks/6ae8c83717642788c62aaaa787e03341.jpg[/IMG]


This one looks like it is closely related to the Manuran vine floating around, not very likely to be a cissus but very neat!

Where do you guys find all of this cool stuff?


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> If anyone wants some B. glabra let me know. I have it coming out of my ears.


Think I'm all set now.


----------



## stemcellular

Mantellaprince20 said:


> This looks like R. cryptanthus
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like it is closely related to the Manuran vine floating around, not very likely to be a cissus but very neat!
> 
> Where do you guys find all of this cool stuff?


I think you are right about the R. cryptanthus, Ed. Thanks!

I thought the cissus sp. was Chuck's Colombian vine but grown differently. However, in comparing the two there are some slight variations. Pretty neat, will have to inquire about its origins.

Just got these in trades. I think there is a ton of uncommon stuff around the hobby. Just need to seek it out, or sometimes, as with this time, it just arrives as part of another package.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Here's a couple of foliage shots - 
Dicranopteris pectinata









Bucephalandra sp. sekadau (just missed the blooms on a couple of them which is a real bummer)









Tillandsia Biflora









Ray whatever your golden vine is I like it! Please keep me in mind for a trade some day


----------



## james67

Mantellaprince20 said:


> This one looks like it is closely related to the Manuran vine floating around, not very likely to be a cissus but very neat!


it is from chuck. it has a much different growth habit and has developed that rusty color in my propagation tank.

james


----------



## therizman2

Oplismenus sp.









Begonia thelmae









Nautilocalyx forgetti









Ficus villosa 









Ruellia sp.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I love the foliage on the Nautilocalyx forgetti. How large does this plant get?


----------



## Judy S

Only slightly off topic...what is the secret to growing begonias in a vivarium...they sort of melt away in the two instances I've tried them.


----------



## therizman2

Judy S said:


> Only slightly off topic...what is the secret to growing begonias in a vivarium...they sort of melt away in the two instances I've tried them.


Most dont like water sitting on their leaves constantly. Also depends on the Begonia sp. that you have tried. Some are much better suited for terrariums than others.



JoshsDragonz said:


> I love the foliage on the Nautilocalyx forgetti. How large does this plant get?


I would say it is mid size. Though it seems to stay smaller in tanks.


----------



## winstonamc

Begonia pavonina starting to get established; hard to get across the color, when the leaves aren't wet, they're simply gorgeous (but not as absurd as what you see on google searchs, I think part of that is an artefact of flash photo)


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice job getting that _B. pavonina_ established.


----------



## Judy S

Thanks Mike...the ones I like are the colorful Rexes...so probably they are the very ones that do not like the vivs...my luck...beautiful leaves, so many colors and choices... To quote what you posted:
Most dont like water sitting on their leaves constantly. Also depends on the Begonia sp. that you have tried. Some are much better suited for terrariums than others.


----------



## Tinctoc

Peperomia. sp 'mini red tree'








Syngonium Rayii








Pilea glauca


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Anybody have any ideas on this voluntary fern, it is growing with an ecuadorian imported pleurothallis grobyii for size reference.


----------



## hydrophyte

That's a really cool little plant.

From here it looks more like a large moss than a fern


----------



## Manuran

That's a liverwort, probably a Plagiochila species.
Nice hitchhiker.


----------



## Tuckinrim8

Dammit Ed, evidently I picked the wrong Gryobi as none of that has popped up from mine!


----------



## andersonii85

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Anybody have any ideas on this voluntary fern, it is growing with an ecuadorian imported pleurothallis grobyii for size reference.


Very cool! I love purchasing imports for this very reason. I've received some really rad hitchhiker ferns over the years. Let me know if you ever have enough of this to divide out.


----------



## hydrophyte

I have never heard of that _Plagiochila_. What a neat little plant. I never would have imagined a liverwort with a growth habit like that. I would be interested to learn more about them. 

Plagiochila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stemcellular

andersonii85 said:


> Very cool! I love purchasing imports for this very reason. I've received some really rad hitchhiker ferns over the years. Let me know if you ever have enough of this to divide out.


Ed, you should take Justin up on this in a trade. Dude has some really incredible plants. 

On that, Justin, do you have a name on that peperomia with the inverted foliage? It is sick!


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Dammit Ed, evidently I picked the wrong Gryobi as none of that has popped up from mine!


ha ha, i have had this one for quite a while before you guys got yours  so keep your fingers crossed!


I am shocked too, I never would have thought liverwort with this growth habit. Very interesting.

I'm sure I will have some to divide out soon enough 

Thanks for all the replies,

ed


----------



## andersonii85

stemcellular said:


> Ed, you should take Justin up on this in a trade. Dude has some really incredible plants.
> 
> On that, Justin, do you have a name on that peperomia with the inverted foliage? It is sick!


Thanks! 

Unfortunately, I have no name on it other than the fact that it came from Peru. Working on it. I think it's next in line for the adventures in botany thread.


----------



## Manuran

I can't picture what Ray is describing as inverted foliage. You should start your new thread today!


----------



## stemcellular

andersonii85 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no name on it other than the fact that it came from Peru. Working on it. I think it's next in line for the adventures in botany thread.


Ok, thanks. It seriously is my favorite peperomia so far. I especially love how the new foliage has the red veining. Too cool.


----------



## stemcellular

Manuran said:


> I can't picture what Ray is describing as inverted foliage. You should start your new thread today!


Here is a crummy photo of the sp. in question, Chuck. Notice the inversion of the leaves.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

The leaves don't look inverted - just heavily curled.


----------



## NathanB

That reminds me of one chuck sent me once, Do you still have it Chuck?


----------



## Tony83

What a great thread. Where are you finding these awesome gems?


----------



## Manuran

Hey Nate,
Yes I still have it thanks to you 
That is a Peperomia that I got as seed about 15 years ago. I believe Antone sent it in to be identified and it came back as Peperomia cf crotalophora. So there's still a question mark there, but that is what I have it tagged as right now. I lost my plant a few years back and Nate kindly replaced it for me. I'm guessing that Antone got it from Nate and that's where most of the cuttings came from. It is a beautiful Pep and if you get the humidity right the leaves stay open. I think it looks best when you make a colony by using multiple cuttings. 
Thanks for the picture Ray. I wholeheartedly agree with you that the velvety and slightly puckered leaves are great.


----------



## stemcellular

Awesome, thanks for the background fellas. I'm just getting new growth in the Vivarium so should be interesting to see how it develops.


----------



## frograck

I really like this fern. It grew out of a pot of sphagnum moss. Each frond is bi-lobed on a thin wirey stem that grows from a thick fuzzy rhizome.










Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## hydrophyte

I have a similar fern that also started as a volunteer. I think it might be an _Aglaomorpha_.



frograck said:


> I really like this fern. It grew out of a pot of sphagnum moss. Each frond is bi-lobed on a thin wirey stem that grows from a thick fuzzy rhizome.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## JoshH

Spent some time going through and taking some new pics. Enjoy!

Still trying to ID this neat little pep, looks to be similar to P. eburnea. This actually is in pretty bad shape as the top surface normally looks just like P. eburnea/hernandifolia but much more silvery. Also very succulent. From Iquitos, Peru.

















Little Cuban gem, Gesneria rupicola.









Begonia turrialbae, from Turrialba Costa Rica.









Monochaetum tenellum from Guatemala, almost like a miniature Tibouchina.

















Kohleria magnifica, fresh out of Ecuador...this thing gets tall!









Here's a neat little form of Episcia lilacina collected in Bribri, CR.









Huge rainforest weed recently brought out of Cuba, Rhytidophyllum exertum....


----------



## Manuran

Hey Josh,
Someone sent me that Peperomia a few years back. Nice to finally get some information on it. Thanks.

While I'm at it, here is a nice Microgramma. I saw the new leaf popping up today. I really like looking at developing leaves on ferns. The second pic is the same fern after the leaf matures.


----------



## JoshH

Hi Chuck, I find that Peperomia and it's relatives like P. eburnea/hernandiflora to be rather hard to grow. Seems to be pretty sensitive compared to other peps. How do you grow these guys?


----------



## Manuran

Hey Josh,
I don't find eburnea hard to grow, just a bit slow. I keep those in New Zealand sphagnum in fairly high humidity in bright light.
Now this Iquitos one I find to be painfully slow. And while it's able to take lower humidity and even brighter light, I find that it's willing to drop it's leaves with any change. It's a beautiful plant so hopefully it can be figured out. By the looks of your pic, you are having the same or even better success than I am.


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Awesome, thanks for the background fellas. I'm just getting new growth in the Vivarium so should be interesting to see how it develops.


Here is a better photo showing new and old foilage


----------



## andersonii85

stemcellular said:


> Here is a better photo showing new and old foilage


That's growing in nice! Here's another one from Peru...

Not a pep, but an Anthurium


----------



## stemcellular

Nice!! I'm leaving for Panama in two weeks and really can't wait to see all the foliage. Frogs will be cool too!


----------



## andersonii85

stemcellular said:


> Nice!! I'm leaving for Panama in two weeks and really can't wait to see all the foliage. Frogs will be cool too!


Oh wow, thats awesome. What part will you be traveling to? Take lots of plant pics!!!


----------



## stemcellular

Mostly Bocas, but will have some time to explore Ancon Hill area.


----------



## andersonii85

stemcellular said:


> Mostly Bocas, but will have some time to explore Ancon Hill area.


Sounds like good times. Wish I could join the party. You should drop by the Smithsonian and visit Yeager. He just arrived there yesterday. I'm sure he could show you around.


----------



## stemcellular

Haha I'm going down to help Justin for a few weeks


----------



## Manuran

Pretty filmy fern Trichomanes diversifrons


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> Pretty filmy fern Trichomanes diversifrons


I don't know if its the same species or not but our local Petco sells these in tubes in the freshwater department. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. Haha.

Nice photo Chuck.


----------



## dirtmonkey

Nothing new here, but a few of my favorites are being resurrected from surviving bits. Waiting to get back into terrariums:

Hatiora epiphylloides ssp. 'Bradei' Grows well under bright lights in a patch of moss on rocks and sticks. This one is the same as pictured a few years ago, growing in a smallish wad of sphagnum.










Bertolonia marmorata sanderiana. I got down to one single viable seed, and this is it. Fortunately they are self fertile. This time when I get more seeds I swear I will get more of it traded out. That was too close to losing it forever. This is growing in mostly chopped sphagnum, in a makeshift terrarium of two cake covers taped together.


----------



## Manuran

Frogtofall said:


> I don't know if its the same species or not but our local Petco sells these in tubes in the freshwater department. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. Haha.
> 
> Nice photo Chuck.


!!!! Antone, in your language you just called my Hoya microphylla a kerrii! haha

The Trichomanes javanicum in a tube is one of those plants they have been using for years as an aquarium plant, even though it doesn't grow underwater. But for people wanting to try a filmy fern in their terrarium, that's the easiest way to get one. 

I'll forgive you this time...but watch yourself! Lol, just kidding!


----------



## Sammie

Mystery _Begonia sp._








Mystery fern that sprouted from a xaxim panel, any ideas of what i might be?








_Phalaenopsis sp._(I guess?) from Thailand.








_Masdevallia minuta_ and some moss.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Sammie said:


> Mystery fern that sprouted from a xaxim panel, any ideas of what i might be?


Appears to be a Pteris sp.


----------



## Otis

Not sure about the species, but it grows very fast. It pops up in my plant tanks constantly and I trim it like grass every few weeks with scissors or else it gets out of control. It just grows back but it roots deep and I can't figure out how to get the roots out without digging up the other plants.


----------



## andersonii85

Anthurium willifordii


----------



## rollinkansas

Macroclinium manabinum









Micro mini on top of mini...Bulbo biseriale and Bulbo exiguum


----------



## JoshH

Here's some new ones, others just grown in a bit more...

Begonia fuchsioides









Episcia xantha









Nautilocalyx sp. nov









Triolena pustulata....with seeds!









Centradenia inaequilateralis


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very nice Josh!


----------



## stemcellular

Alright gents, thoughts on these?


----------



## dendrothusiast

the filmy looks like a teratophyllum sp. possibly aculeatum?

The vine looks like one I've seen here and there from a south eastern asian exporter that sells it as a vine from melawi


----------



## Manuran

The filmy looks like Trichomanes ekmanii to me. It's widespread from Central to South America. I could be wrong though.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Manuran said:


> The filmy looks like Trichomanes ekmanii to me. It's widespread from Central to South America. I could be wrong though.


Whatever it is - still really cool regardless. I'd like to see this become established on some vines in a viv.


----------



## stemcellular

Manuran said:


> The filmy looks like Trichomanes ekmanii to me. It's widespread from Central to South America. I could be wrong though.


thanks, chuck. Its a neat little plant that reminded me of the little ferns you were selling a while back.


----------



## diggenem

Peperomia quandrangularis

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollinkansas

Bulbophyllum minutulum


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Ray how is the M. umbellata doing for you? I can't wait to get a clipping of that and some M. sintenisii if I can ever find any lol.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Peperomia "Mini Red Tree"


----------



## candm519

Macodes petola

In growtank:










and close enough to make out reflective gold specks filling the veins:


----------



## papafrogger

candm519 said:


> Macodes petola
> 
> In growtank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close enough to make out reflective gold specks filling the veins:


Where did you get this? My girlfriend has been dreaming of getting one of those for our future variabilis tank. Beautiful foliage.


----------



## NathanB

Those begonias are cool too anne


----------



## Jeff R




----------



## hydrophyte

Nice foliage Jeff!


----------



## pdfCrazy

Jeff R, is that Ficus vilosa? Also, what fern is that?


----------



## JoshH

Jeff, that F. villosa looks awesome! That background looks great, and on it's way to being covered in moss.


----------



## JoshH

Last night I was weeding the tanks and found this guy buried under some giant Selaginella....Gasteranthus atratus, never had it bloom for me before!



















Really neat new species of Monopyle from a recent Selby collection.









Brachyotum species from the Andes, starting to develop into a little shrub, but still a large seedling at this point.









Begonia sp. Lita...back from the dead, but now thriving in the 67 degree temps.









And Monolena primuliflora blooming, notice the seed capsules


----------



## theroc1217

Jeff R said:


>


That Davallia looks fantastic. What kind is it?


----------



## Jeff R

The Davallia is unidentified from Harry. I recently moved it from a cool tank to a warm tank and think it needs to move back.

My hopes is that the F. villosa will cover most of the back ground eventually.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## Frogtofall

What is the last plant? Is that some kind of Pilea or a Gesneriad maybe??


----------



## phender

stemcellular said:


>


I like this one a lot! 

Are those all from a certain Hawaiian gentleman?


----------



## stemcellular

Nope, not from Chuck. Antone, that's Drymonia microphylla


----------



## pdfCrazy

stemcellular said:


> Nope, not from Chuck. Antone, that's Drymonia microphylla


Yepp, I have some of that. Its great stuff, and very easy to propagate.


----------



## stemcellular

phender said:


> I like this one a lot!
> 
> Are those all from a certain Hawaiian gentleman?


I do as well. Have it in a few setups.


Drymonia chiribogana

An epiphytic subshrub endemic to Andean Ecuador, in Pichincha province. Known from three populations along the old Quito-Santo Domingo road (to Chiriboga), where it was collected at km 3, 19, and 84–88. Also recorded on the Puerto Quito–Mindo road, 7 km from Los Bancos. An isolated population grows in the Ila mountains, on the Santo Domingo–Mirador road. Not known to occur inside Ecuador’s protected areas network, but could be present in the Reserva Ecológica Los Ilinizas. Considered Vulnerable due to its small geographical range, and large-scale deforestation and habitat fragmentation over the last fifty years.


----------



## LizardLicker

JoshH said:


> Last night I was weeding the tanks and found this guy buried under some giant Selaginella....Gasteranthus atratus, never had it bloom for me before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really neat new species of Monopyle from a recent Selby collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brachyotum species from the Andes, starting to develop into a little shrub, but still a large seedling at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begonia sp. Lita...back from the dead, but now thriving in the 67 degree temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Monolena primuliflora blooming, notice the seed capsules


I really really like the look of that begonia sp. lita. However, I really don't like that I read it is hard to establish. Humbug......


----------



## dendrothusiast

Some recent additions I'm letting settle in 

Gesneriaceae sp. "Kayu lapis"









Asplenium sp. "Ranchan"









Rhodospatha sp. - unknown but the foliage is crazy, wish I had a better camera to capture it









Teratophyllum "Melawi" - been really into filmy ferns lately









Pothos cf. sukandens - Haven't seen this since Harry Whitmore had it a while back


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here are some random foliage shots from my 180.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii529/JoshsDragonz/DSC_9510_zps5fbf667e.jpg

What is the top/left plant and the smaller red one?
(forgive my ignorance...I'm new to this viv plant scene...lol)


----------



## JoshsDragonz

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> What is the top/left plant and the smaller red one?
> (forgive my ignorance...I'm new to this viv plant scene...lol)


The top left is Begonia fagifolia and the red one is Columnea "carnival". The Columnea normally has green foliage, but in high light can turn red.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

JoshsDragonz said:


> The top left is Begonia fagifolia and the red one is Columnea "carnival". The Columnea normally has green foliage, but in high light can turn red.


Thanks...your viv looks fantastic,BTW!


----------



## Jeff R

Some photos....

















































Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## papafrogger

I see all these vivs with beautiful patches of selaginella and it makes me sad  i put some krausiana into my leuc viv and within 2 weeks it turned brown and rotted . Not sure if the lighting was too low or the substrate was too wet. Selaginella is my favorite vivarium plant and i killed it... Sad sad day.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Selaginella kraussiana has been difficult for me as well.
It doesnt seem to want to have water on it. But it wants to have fairly moist substrate. I imagine airflow may also play a part in success with it.

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Selaginella sericea Green Form from Napo Ecuador

























Selaginella sericea Burgundy Form also from Napo Ecuador

















Todd


----------



## candm519

One of my favorite lowgrowing jewel orchids, Goodyera schlectendaliana


----------



## Manuran

I usually don't get too excited just because a plant throws out a growth, but this is my only cactus and I wasn't sure what to expect. I purchased a small fragment of this Amazonian cactus several months back and today I noticed it had 2 growths!  As an adult it is a weird looking climber and on occasion throws a beautiful but short lived flower. I know I'm years off from that happening, but at least it finally has started! Excuse my excitement. lol

Selenicereus wittii


----------



## davescrews

Manuran said:


> I usually don't get too excited just because a plant throws out a growth, but this is my only cactus and I wasn't sure what to expect. I purchased a small fragment of this Amazonian cactus several months back and today I noticed it had 2 growths!  As an adult it is a weird looking climber and on occasion throws a beautiful but short lived flower. I know I'm years off from that happening, but at least it finally has started! Excuse my excitement. lol
> 
> Selenicereus wittii



SOOOOOoooooo JEALOUS, I hope it keeps doing well for you, good find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Manuran

Sorry and thanks Dave! It felt like a bit of a risk buying it, but I'm now glad that I did. 
I'll let you know if it grows well


----------



## NathanB

I had that plant once..........
By far the coolest jungle cacti


----------



## Manuran

Was it difficult? Or did you pass it on when you downsized?


----------



## NathanB

Nah, I just neglected it too much after I moved and didn't give it enough water


----------



## Manuran

Okay, tip from Nate...Do not forget to water for long periods of time. lol!
Really though, I know first hand how that can happen...


----------



## Sammie

*Hydnophytum formicarium*


----------



## Sammie

_*Podangis dactyloceras*_


----------



## Judy S

It's really a shame that on the shots of a bunch of plants, that there isn't an easy way to overlay the names of the plants in the picture...the individual pictures are terrific...so much jealousy here......but seeing them as a group would be of such help...thanks for such a treat.


----------



## Groundhog

Judy S said:


> Only slightly off topic...what is the secret to growing begonias in a vivarium...they sort of melt away in the two instances I've tried them.


1) What kind of begonias? (2) And where are you trying to grow them, on the tank floor?

1) Just avoid rexes; In tanks they are simply more problem than they're worth. For your African frogs, try B. 'Buttercup' (Kartuz's hybrid) or quadrilata nimbaensis; for trailers try eleagnifolia (=schultzii) or polygoniodes. (I know prismatocarpa is good, but not with larger frogs).

2) Never in a very moist substrate (e.g., a wet Crypt substrate)--the plants will rot. For the rhizomatous, elevate them a bit in a nook or crevice or planting rock (that drains). For the trailers, mount them a bit higher, say in a tree hole or tree fork or cork tube (but not too close to the lights!). Only water sparingly, and try not to let water sit on the leaves. 

Black Jungle, Glass Box and Mountain orchids are good sources of vivarium suitable begonias.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Manuran said:


> Okay, tip from Nate...Do not forget to water for long periods of time. lol!
> Really though, I know first hand how that can happen...


This cactus sometimes spends extended periods submerged during floods. Where did you acquire it? It's been on my must have list for 15 years or more.


----------



## Groundhog

Yeah, the Gasteranthus loves moisture and seems to like deep shade--but not very heat tolerant. Nice specimen!



JoshH said:


> Last night I was weeding the tanks and found this guy buried under some giant Selaginella....Gasteranthus atratus, never had it bloom for me before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really neat new species of Monopyle from a recent Selby collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brachyotum species from the Andes, starting to develop into a little shrub, but still a large seedling at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begonia sp. Lita...back from the dead, but now thriving in the 67 degree temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Monolena primuliflora blooming, notice the seed capsules


----------



## Manuran

epiphytes etc. said:


> This cactus sometimes spends extended periods submerged during floods. Where did you acquire it? It's been on my must have list for 15 years or more.


I'm almost embarrassed to say that I stumbled upon it on ebay. It went for a lot, but not as much as I would have thought. It was just a fragment with no apparent growth tied to a piece of wood. lol I think that's partly why I won. Hopefully it will grow quickly and I can make new fragments! lol 
I think that it was not only the odd growth habit, but the addition of it's interesting natural history that made me want to grow it.


----------



## Groundhog

papajuggalo said:


> I see all these vivs with beautiful patches of selaginella and it makes me sad  i put some krausiana into my leuc viv and within 2 weeks it turned brown and rotted . Not sure if the lighting was too low or the substrate was too wet. Selaginella is my favorite vivarium plant and i killed it... Sad sad day.


Papa: _S. kraussina_ is not a good choice for wet tanks, but there are other selaginellas that tolerate more moisture. Erythropus, uncinata and especially plana come to mind. Just scroll around the various vendors, you will find something you like. 

Also, it is true that as general rule, more moisture necessitate more light, and vice versa.


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to say that I stumbled upon it on ebay. It went for a lot, but not as much as I would have thought. It was just a fragment with no apparent growth tied to a piece of wood. lol I think that's partly why I won. Hopefully it will grow quickly and I can make new fragments! lol
> I think that it was not only the odd growth habit, but the addition of it's interesting natural history that made me want to grow it.


I had this plant for a couple of years. Found it extremely easy to grow in the greenhouse mounted to a slab of tree fern with a bit of moss undereath. I basically treated it like my mounted Dischidia.

It grew rather quickly and sent off two or three "pups" during its couple years with me. I think I sold one on eBay. I know its out there. Shouldn't be too hard to obtain if people really want it.

I will say this though, the plant gets HUGE. Its not something for a terrarium unless you have a big one (like 6' tall) as it will just keep climbing and sending off runners/pups. Becomes a nice specimen. The one at Selby is breath-taking.


----------



## Sammie

Bought this today, _Begonia bowerae_.









Avoid water on the leaves i guess?


----------



## stemcellular

Piper sp. ABG



















Peperomia caespitosa









Peperomia sp. Banos Ecuador









Peperomia sp. Colombia









Unknown peperomia













































Chuck's vine









Peperomia sp.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I really like the Peperomia sp. Colombia and the last Pep.... Awesome stuff Ray!


----------



## jckee1

I'm kind of partial to that Piper sp. does it stay short or will it eventually get taller?

Jim


----------



## stemcellular

I really like it too, Jim. Just arrived last night but it stays pretty small from what the greenhouse told me.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

stemcellular said:


> I really like it too, Jim. Just arrived last night but it stays pretty small from what the greenhouse told me.


Is that the one that was on Ebay not too long ago? Do you know where it was collected from?


----------



## stemcellular

Not sure, Enid said it came from ABG a few months ago.


----------



## Manuran

stemcellular said:


> Peperomia sp.


Not sure if you wanted to use the name as it is only a 'compare to', but it was given the id of
Peperomia species cf crotalophora


----------



## JoshH

The Peperomia cf crotalophora is amazing! Probably my fav pep I've seen...


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Frogtofall said:


> I had this plant for a couple of years. Found it extremely easy to grow in the greenhouse mounted to a slab of tree fern with a bit of moss undereath. I basically treated it like my mounted Dischidia.
> 
> It grew rather quickly and sent off two or three "pups" during its couple years with me. I think I sold one on eBay. I know its out there. Shouldn't be too hard to obtain if people really want it.
> 
> I will say this though, the plant gets HUGE. Its not something for a terrarium unless you have a big one (like 6' tall) as it will just keep climbing and sending off runners/pups. Becomes a nice specimen. The one at Selby is breath-taking.


I used to have an incredible collection of epiphytic cacti. Then we had a hard freeze a couple of years ago during which a wind storm blew the plastic off my greenhouse. I literally lost over 1000 plants, mostly epiphytes and succulents.


----------



## Frogtofall

Gotta have a piece of that, "Chuck's Vine". So neat looking. What family of plants does it belong to? Looks like a few different things.


----------



## Dendro Dave

epiphytes etc. said:


> I used to have an incredible collection of epiphytic cacti. Then we had a hard freeze a couple of years ago during which a wind storm blew the plastic off my greenhouse. I literally lost over 1000 plants, mostly epiphytes and succulents.


Been there only with my frog collection and the plants in those vivs...but I know your pain


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> I used to have an incredible collection of epiphytic cacti. Then we had a hard freeze a couple of years ago during which a wind storm blew the plastic off my greenhouse. I literally lost over 1000 plants, mostly epiphytes and succulents.


Wow! That's terrible!


----------



## stemcellular

JoshH said:


> The Peperomia cf crotalophora is amazing! Probably my fav pep I've seen...


Im sure we could work out a trade....


----------



## toaddrool

Hello all,

Just wanted to share my in leaf stuff.

A year and a half ago I wanted to try tropical _Rhododendrons_ (Vireyas) in vivariums, so I took a cutting, rooted it and placed it in my vivarium, mounted like an orchid (in the picture below it is pointed at by arrow number 1). It immediately took off and grew roots like crazy. I planted it in the tank about 11 months ago and since then it has tripled in size (throwing out two new whorls of leaves). 

At around the same time I threw in some seeds of a tropical blueberry bush called _Disterigma rimbachii_. In the picture below you will see the seedling growing rather nicely. (Arrow number 2).


Ericaceae in tank by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
close up of _Disterigma_

Disterigma rimbachii-11 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

I also, around the same time, placed a few seeds of tropical blueberry vine called Sphyrospermum buxifolium. So far, so good. Now they are about 1 1/2 inches long.


Sphyrospermum buxifolium-08 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Following links show these plants when mature.

DSC_1746 Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

DSC_1745 Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Disterigma rimbachii - NYBG by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Disterigma rimbachii-06 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Disterigma rimbachii - NYBG by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Sphyrospermum buxifolium-06 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Sphyrospermum buxifolium - NYBG by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Sphyrospermum buxifolium - NYBG by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Xaphanos said:


> I also, around the same time, placed a few seeds of tropical blueberry vine called Sphyrospermum buxifolium. So far, so good. Now they are about 1 1/2 inches long.
> 
> 
> Sphyrospermum buxifolium-08 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Cool plant, where did you find seeds of this?


----------



## toaddrool

Traded a long time ago with a collector of tropical blue berry species.


----------



## stemcellular

Frogtofall said:


> Gotta have a piece of that, "Chuck's Vine". So neat looking. What family of plants does it belong to? Looks like a few different things.


Solarum? Justin or Chuck will remember. Ive got a good deal of both sp. doing very well so can send you some in the near future.


----------



## stemcellular

Xaphanos said:


> Traded a long time ago with a collector of tropical blue berry species.


Nice! I have a few sp. in my setups, great little epiphytes


----------



## rollinkansas

Finally made it to 50 mini species in a 10 gallon, now to fill up the bottom of tank.


----------



## toaddrool

stemcellular said:


> Nice! I have a few sp. in my setups, great little epiphytes


Which species?


----------



## Dendro Dave

Rad, I've been wanting to try some of the tropical blueberries as part of my edible plants in the viv initiative...but they are so dang pricey and I'd rather have frogs for now. 

Anyways If you got that off ebay I think I was watching the same one  ...but there is another one up for you collectors...snag it, and feel free to send me cuttings of all these 

Agapetes Hosseana Thai Blueberry Subtropical Edible Very RARE Epiphyte Hardy | eBay


----------



## ICS523

rollinkansas said:


> Finally made it to 50 mini species in a 10 gallon, now to fill up the bottom of tank.


Post an update when you get to a hundred.


----------



## toaddrool

Dendro Dave said:


> Rad, I've been wanting to try some of the tropical blueberries as part of my edible plants in the viv initiative...but they are so dang pricey and I'd rather have frogs for now.
> 
> Anyways If you got that off ebay I think I was watching the same one  ...but there is another one up for you collectors...snag it, and feel free to send me cuttings of all these
> 
> Agapetes Hosseana Thai Blueberry Subtropical Edible Very RARE Epiphyte Hardy | eBay


No, haven't found them on eBay before, except Macleania insignis


----------



## toaddrool

Dendro Dave said:


> Rad, I've been wanting to try some of the tropical blueberries as part of my edible plants in the viv initiative...but they are so dang pricey and I'd rather have frogs for now.
> 
> Anyways If you got that off ebay I think I was watching the same one  ...but there is another one up for you collectors...snag it, and feel free to send me cuttings of all these
> 
> Agapetes Hosseana Thai Blueberry Subtropical Edible Very RARE Epiphyte Hardy | eBay


No, haven't found them on eBay before, except_ Macleania insignis, Agapetes sp _


----------



## JoshH

Here's a couple...

Clockwise from top left; Ceratostema rauhii, Sphyrospermum cordifolium, Macleania insignis, and Cavendishia axillaris. Note that Macleania and Cavendishia all get enormous in the wild and probably will need greenhouse conditions to bloom. Still neat though.


----------



## toaddrool

OOooh, nice. Where did you get the _Cavendishia_?? been wanting one.


----------



## JoshH

toaddrool said:


> OOooh, nice. Where did you get the _Cavendishia_?? been wanting one.


Bought it from another collector...only cost me an arm and most of both legs. Fortunately it seems to prop great from cuttings. That's a fairly old pic, I need to take some new ones of the Ericaceae collection.


----------



## toaddrool

would love to see that.


----------



## JoshH

Drymonia decora from Costa Rica









Peperomia emmeliana.









Pearcea sp. nov Ecuador









Gloxinia erinoides, a wonderful tiny little Central and South American gesneriad.

















Piper marsupiiferum

















Peperomia sp. Peru









Asplenium sp. Peru









Nautilocalyx punctatus









Macleania insignis









Selginella sp. Peru









Central American Melastome...









Columnea flaccida


----------



## JoshH

And by Peperomia emmeliana, I meant P. emarginella ;-)


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Josh H. You have a very nice collection!! I really like the P. emarginella


----------



## ICS523

Gosh, all those are sooooo nice!!


----------



## toaddrool

Nice collection, but wondering why the new growths on your Macleania are not red. Mine always are. 
here is a picture of mine.


Macleania insignis-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## stemcellular

Josh, you are killing me. Haha. Awesome photos man!


----------



## Pumilo

Can I play? I just got this a couple day ago. The entire, mature plant can fit on a dime, and the leaf tips would barely hang over! Loving it! It is Sinningia pusilla. This is NOT the micro mini from Black Jungle.


----------



## Pumilo

My two favorite Raphs. The first is Raphidophora korthalsii. The leaves on this gorgeous shingler get HUGE, pushing almost 4" in diameter! The second one is Raphidophora hongkongensis.


----------



## phender

Pumilo said:


> Can I play? I just got this a couple day ago. The entire, mature plant can fit on a dime, and the leaf tips would barely hang over! Loving it! It is Sinningia pusilla. This is NOT the micro mini from Black Jungle.


I like these a lot too. It will get to about the size of silver dollar. Be aware that they will go dormant, (sometimes for no apparent reason) so don't throw it out just because it looks like it died. They will grow back from a corm. The other cool thing is that they self-pollinate, so every flower will give a seed pod that can produce 100s of new babies.


----------



## JoshH

toaddrool said:


> Nice collection, but wondering why the new growths on your Macleania are not red. Mine always are.
> here is a picture of mine.
> 
> 
> Macleania insignis-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr



If you're growing yours in a window, that's probably why it's red. Mine are just under two regular T8 fluorescents so they stay a light green color. Need to put them under the HO T5s once I get some room.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Pumilo said:


> Can I play? I just got this a couple day ago. The entire, mature plant can fit on a dime, and the leaf tips would barely hang over! Loving it! It is Sinningia pusilla. This is NOT the micro mini from Black Jungle.


I had that...I love the micro/mini sins....White sprite is another good one and was more vigorous for me then pusilla...but both will tend to give you the chance at a lot of divisions quickly, and as the tuber gets well established will start spreading and popping up other places I think


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Bunsincunsin

So where are the plant photos, Nathan? Or, did you just get seeds?


----------



## andersonii85

A recent addition to the Pumilio playhouse... 










Anthurium friedrichsthalii


----------



## stemcellular

NathanB said:


>


Now you just have to sprout them!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some newer plants in the 180...

Columnea microphylla 
Aeschynanthus sp. 
Microsorum sp.
Peperomia serpens "Ecuador"


----------



## JoshH

Personally I've found Berts to be pretty hard to grow. Most seem to do well for a while but decline in my conditions. I wish there was more info on their actual habitat. The worst of all for me was the one named sp. 'Zizo'...just never could figure out what it wanted. Black Jungle had great success at least in germination and raising the seedlings in a greenhouse, to me that says they may like a slightly drier soil than most vivs.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A couple others...

Nautilocalyx forgettii










Neoregelia lilliputiana x Pauciflora










This little guy is pupping for me 










Peperomia japonica










Peperomia serpens "Peru"


----------



## Frogtofall

toaddrool said:


> Nice collection, but wondering why the new growths on your Macleania are not red. Mine always are.
> here is a picture of mine.
> 
> 
> Macleania insignis-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Could also be a different species. Have you photographed the flowers?


----------



## Azurel

Got some of this in today....Hoya Rotundifolia


----------



## toaddrool

Cool looking, but it doesn't look very round leaved.


----------



## toaddrool

Frogtofall said:


> Could also be a different species. Have you photographed the flowers?


Haven't gotten any flowers yet. It just keeps growing and growing.


----------



## Azurel

toaddrool said:


> Cool looking, but it doesn't look very round leaved.


It's also known as Hoya squareleaf....but I thought the same thing.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Frogtofall

Azurel said:


> Got some of this in today....Hoya Rotundifolia





toaddrool said:


> Cool looking, but it doesn't look very round leaved.





Azurel said:


> It's also known as Hoya squareleaf....but I thought the same thing.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll



That's bc the Latin is incorrect. It's Hoya rotundiflora. The flowers are quite round and smell fantastic to boot.


----------



## toaddrool

That makes more sense.


----------



## Azurel

Frogtofall said:


> That's bc the Latin is incorrect. It's Hoya rotundiflora. The flowers are quite round and smell fantastic to boot.


Thanks Antone,
Not to argue but google Hoya rotundiflora and it corrects it to Hoya rotundifolia....So all the garden,plant, google and the International Hoya Association has it wrong unless it was changed recently.

But in the end it don't matter it is an awesome plant...

Any advice on getting to grow its best? I was actually gonna PM you to see if you had any advice on it.

James


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got this with no ID but it looks to be a Dryopteris sp.

It's putting out some new fronds this week 



















A wider shot...It's on the left.


----------



## Frogtofall

Azurel said:


> Thanks Antone,
> Not to argue but google Hoya rotundiflora and it corrects it to Hoya rotundifolia....So all the garden,plant, google and the International Hoya Association has it wrong unless it was changed recently.
> 
> But in the end it don't matter it is an awesome plant...
> 
> Any advice on getting to grow its best? I was actually gonna PM you to see if you had any advice on it.
> 
> James


Here ya go. I actually know the collector and the people who described the species.

IPNI Plant Name Details

The plant is pretty easy. Treat it like any typical Hoya/Dischidia.


----------



## Azurel

Frogtofall said:


> Here ya go. I actually know the collector and the people who described the species.
> 
> IPNI Plant Name Details
> 
> The plant is pretty easy. Treat it like any typical Hoya/Dischidia.



Thanks Antone....


----------



## epiphytes etc.

These pics are awkward, but I only have my phone for a camera, and texture is hard to capture.

Tillandsia 'Curly Slim'











Neoglazovia variegata


----------



## Dendro Dave

Just a heads up for anyone interested in neotropical blueberry epiphytes...2 more on ebay

Cavendishia Allenii Very RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Ornamental Edible | eBay

Macleania Coccoloboides RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Ornamental Edible | eBay

As always feel free to hook me up with finder's fee cuttings


----------



## toaddrool

Wow, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## candm519

Begonia hoehoeana is my new favorite.


----------



## phender

Just got this a couple weeks ago from Violet Barn. I think it was the last one, because they don't have it up any more.
I had a Biophytum sp. before, but this one seems different than I remember. The "fronds" seem to be more robust, not so finely divided. I touched a couple leaves, so they are closed up a little.









Sorry about the spider web.


----------



## andersonii85

Not a great shot through glass, but I tried. Anthurium spectabile 










Leaves are approx -5inches. It has the potential to get huge- we're talking 5-8 feet of pendulous leaves. Of course, ill have to find it a new home by then.


----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> Not a great shot through glass, but I tried. Anthurium spectabile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaves are approx -5inches. It has the potential to get huge- we're talking 5-8 feet of pendulous leaves. Of course, ill have to find it a new home by then.


Nice plant. I know that you know what you are doing and I don't mean to question you.
But being that Anthuriums like A. spectabile and A. pseudospectabile can put out large root systems quickly even when they are young (I have had young plants where the mass of the roots is equal and many times greater than the mass of the leaves and stems). Won't it damage your beautiful set-up when you remove it? Or are you planning on cutting it out? Just curious.


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Nice plant. I know that you know what you are doing and I don't mean to question you.
> But being that Anthuriums like A. spectabile and A. pseudospectabile can put out large root systems quickly even when they are young (I have had young plants where the mass of the roots is equal and many times greater than the mass of the leaves and stems). Won't it damage your beautiful set-up when you remove it? Or are you planning on cutting it out? Just curious.


You are so kind. Don't tiptoe around it Chuck- ill admit it, im crazy stupid for putting this one in. The root system was a concern and I knew that going in. It was meant to be an element of fun and pushing boundaries for as long as I can. Ill probably just hack it out and replace it with something smaller. In the meantime Ill enjoy its worm like roots.


----------



## JoshH

Anthurium bakerii and A. rupicola are the perfect long-term replacements!


----------



## Lukeomelas

Here are a couple, no clue what they are? Any help? I got them in a trade?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdfCrazy

Philodendron laciniatum and some sort of drymonia or paradrymonia?


----------



## andersonii85

JoshH said:


> Anthurium bakerii and A. rupicola are the perfect long-term replacements!


Funny you should mention those two- those were my second and third choices for that spot.


----------



## skanderson

i put a A. spectabile in my big viv over a year ago now. it is low down i a very shady spot. after seeing your pic i had to look in to see if it was still there. it has grown minimally in its dim spot but still looks good.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Well I'm to poor to blow this much on a plant but here is the hard to get pavonina if anyone wants it...as always I will except pitty/finder fee cuttings 

Begonia Pavonina RARE Peacock Blue Iridescent Begonia Species | eBay


----------



## JoshH

Lukeomelas said:


> Here are a couple, no clue what they are? Any help? I got them in a trade?


Drymonia serrulata, likes it bright and maybe a tiny bit drier.


----------



## Azurel

Just got this one in Dischidia pectinoides









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## stemcellular

Some new plants

Begonia U560, same as Lita I believe


















Peperomia sp. Panama









Episcia 'Costa Rica Pink'









Ficus vaccinioides









Begonia conchifolia f. rubrimacula


----------



## Groundhog

Can _B. conchifolia_ be grown in a vivarium? If you elevate it so it doesn't get too wet? 



stemcellular said:


> Some new plants
> 
> 
> 
> Begonia conchifolia f. rubrimacula


----------



## stemcellular

I'm going to give it a whirl


----------



## hydrophyte

I like the looks of that _Ficus vaccinoides._


----------



## rollinkansas

Peas


----------



## Frogtofall

stemcellular said:


> Some new plants...
> 
> Ficus vaccinioides


Do I spy Dischidia nummularia?


----------



## Spaff

rollinkansas said:


> Peas


Bulbo. moniliforme! One of my favorite minis.


----------



## toksyn

*Elaphoglossum crinitum*


----------



## frogparty

that looks inappropriate


----------



## toksyn

frogparty said:


> that looks inappropriate




Haha. Oh if only I saw that before you said something.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

some "new" Peperomias


----------



## stemcellular

Fantastic!!!! Those are cool.


----------



## Judy S

really nice...love that tight stem/leaf growth...what their names???


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Begonia sp. U496 finally putting out some new growth for me.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Just picked this up. Should be a pyrrosia sp. Dunno which one, unidentified.



















And this one looks to be a Ruellia, also unidentified.


----------



## Dendro Dave

2 more blueberries...

Anthopterus Wardii Very RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Ornamental Edible | eBay

Agapetes Hosseana Thai Blueberry Subtropical Edible Very RARE Epiphyte Hardy | eBay

As I always I accept finders fee cuttings


----------



## toksyn

pdfCrazy said:


> Just picked this up. Should be a pyrrosia sp. Dunno which one, unidentified.


Nice fern!


----------



## Manuran

Unidentified gesneriad from Panama


----------



## Wim van den Berg

looks like a small gesneriad,did it flowered yet ? and can you tell if its an epiphyte or else.
a few years ago i collected some very small gesneriads growing on boulders along streams .after flowering it was recognized as a Reldia.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very neat little gesneriad Chuck.
How well is it doing for you and how are you growing it?

Todd


----------



## Manuran

I don't know if it is epiphytic or not. I just checked and my friend doesn't know either. I sent a photo in to be identified (at least to genus) but it came back with a big question mark. I think they need a flower to id even the genus. 

At least it's pretty even out of flower.


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Very neat little gesneriad Chuck.
> How well is it doing for you and how are you growing it?
> 
> Todd


It's not particularly fast growing, but it seems to grow easily. I just have it in sphagnum.


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> I don't know if it is epiphytic or not. I just checked and my friend doesn't know either. I sent a photo in to be identified (at least to genus) but it came back with a big question mark. I think they need a flower to id even the genus.
> 
> At least it's pretty even out of flower.


Neat. Is it definitely mature? Your photos constantly make me want to spend some vacay time collecting seeds...


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> Neat. Is it definitely mature? Your photos constantly make me want to spend some vacay time collecting seeds...


I don't know Josh. I think it is, but it has never flowered. I have had it for about 1 year and it hasn't gotten much larger in leaf size. I have taken a few cuttings though, so that has probably slowed it a little. The guy I got it from says it's full grown, but he hasn't flowered it either. You have any ideas on what genus it might be?


----------



## JoshH

Not a clue. Do you have a pic that shows the whole plant? Maybe a Phinaea, Diastema or some other little one. I have a Gasteranthus that has similar silver markings but the leaf shape is way different.


----------



## JoshH

Really nice new unidentified Paradrymonia sp. that a friend sent awhile back. It has fine pink hairs all over it, kinda cool.









Silver speckled Gasteranthus sp., probably G. diverticularis.









Unidentified Monolena sp. from Ecuador

















Some plants seem to be best viewed from below the canopy, this ones Columnea cruenta out of Panama.









Very cool new Melastome from Costa Rica and Panama, probably Leandra or similar sp.









Large understory shrub Besleria sp. This is a new sp. collected out of Panama, should flower soon.


----------



## JoshH

One more, an unidentified tiny species of epiphytic Solanum from the Tungurahua region in Ecuador. I have no idea what to expect from this one!


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> One more, an unidentified tiny species of epiphytic Solanum from the Tungurahua region in Ecuador. I have no idea what to expect from this one!


Could this be a young plant of a light colored form of S. uleanum?


----------



## JoshH

Manuran said:


> Could this be a young plant of a light colored form of S. uleanum?


Not sure. I do know that this one is mature and doesn't get any bigger. I think it has small whitish flowers but haven't seen them on my plant yet.


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> Not sure. I do know that this one is mature and doesn't get any bigger. I think it has small whitish flowers but haven't seen them on my plant yet.


Maybe not then. But it is a widespread and variable plant. I've posted this pic before, but here's a dark form of S. uleanum. Difficult to tell in this photo, but the growth is similar to yours. I would take a new pic, but presently my plant has only 1 leaf. Sometimes it has none and is just a stem!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

That is really neat Chuck! Is this plant hard to grow then? 
Does it stay that dark or is that an effect from high lighting?


Josh, every one of those plants you posted is amazing looking! I especially love the Monolena, the Paradrymonia and the NOID Melastome!

Good luck with all of them!



Todd


----------



## Manuran

It's not hard to grow, but hard to keep it nice. The leaves are thin in substance, so the older leaves are willing to drop when there's any fluctuation in humidity. It is always that dark color.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Real nice plants Josh.... i love those Columneas with "blood".In Costa Rica the locals called them Sangre the Jesus.


----------



## Manuran

Trichomanes ankersii. Just playing around and taking photos today.


----------



## JoshH

Awesome Chuck! Have you ever seen this one "shingle"? I've only seen it in photos but apparently they can completely hug a trunk.


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Josh.
If you give it something to grab, it will shingle. If you don't the frond itself will attach to things it touches. In this second photo you can see the rhizome is like a piece of wire. I'm particularly proud of this young plant as I grew it from spore. Actually it and a second one just popped up close to the mother plant a year and a half ago. I didn't actually do anything...but I'm still proud .


----------



## Manuran

This is about the best my camera can do. I'm not sure if the proper term here would be trichomes. But, these are the root hairs on the underside of the leaves that this fern uses to attach itself with.


----------



## frogparty

Rhizoids is I think the correct term for those


----------



## Manuran

frogparty said:


> Rhizoids is I think the correct term for those


Thanks Jason.

I had to look up Rhizoids and I found this.

"In land plants, rhizoids are trichomes that anchor the plant to the ground."

So we are either both correct or both wrong. haha


----------



## toaddrool

Its Rhizoids, in liverworts and mosses Rhizoids anchor the plants. In vascular plants some trichomes can act as rhizoids (aquatic plants as examples), but liverworts and mosses don't have trichomes. Trichomes usually being extensions of the cells that often look like hairs on leaf surfaces or on roots.
Well, there might be exceptions.


----------



## jacobi

Sorry for the hijack, but I'm not seeing any of Manuran's pictures...

Edit: Sorry. It's my phone.


----------



## Manuran

toaddrool said:


> Its Rhizoids, in liverworts and mosses Rhizoids anchor the plants. In vascular plants some trichomes can act as rhizoids (aquatic plants as examples), but liverworts and mosses don't have trichomes. Trichomes usually being extensions of the cells that often look like hairs on leaf surfaces or on roots.
> Well, there might be exceptions.


As I mentioned I am unclear as to the right term for these structures, so rhizoid may be the most accurate term. But, you seem to be referring to liverworts and mosses to make the case. I may be missing your point, so just to be clear, this is a fern and not a bryophyte.


----------



## frogparty

Ferns still have rhizoids. If rhizoids are trichomes, were both right


----------



## toksyn

A carpet of that fern would be just spectacular!



Manuran said:


> Thanks Josh.
> If you give it something to grab, it will shingle. If you don't the frond itself will attach to things it touches. In this second photo you can see the rhizome is like a piece of wire. I'm particularly proud of this young plant as I grew it from spore. Actually it and a second one just popped up close to the mother plant a year and a half ago. I didn't actually do anything...but I'm still proud .


----------



## toaddrool

Manuran said:


> As I mentioned I am unclear as to the right term for these structures, so rhizoid may be the most accurate term. But, you seem to be referring to liverworts and mosses to make the case. I may be missing your point, so just to be clear, this is a fern and not a bryophyte.


Oops, I see that now. Yes I was thinking your photos were of a nice looking liverwort. I guess its hard to gage size from a picture. And people starting talking about shingling which lead me further to believe. 
And yes you are correct about the rhizoids in ferns.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Peperomia from madagascar(Marojejy) ......Stijn 
Peperomia galioides

Hatiora herminiae


----------



## Wim van den Berg

epiphyte trunk with Begonia conchifolia some peperomia,s ferns ,
small Gesneriacaea like Gesneria reticulata


----------



## readygrown

Begonia polygonoides
Davallia parvula
Pinguicula sp.
Philodendron 'Pincushion'


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That Philo. Pincushion is awesome. Keep me in mind if you make cuttings.


----------



## Groundhog

Wim van den Berg said:


> epiphyte trunk with Begonia conchifolia some peperomia,s ferns ,
> small Gesneriacaea like Gesneria reticulata


Oh yeah baby--oh yeah.., Um, pardon me

Seriously, that is wonderful. A little piece of South America, for you to enjoy and learn from. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Groundhog

Wim van den Berg said:


> epiphyte trunk with Begonia conchifolia some peperomia,s ferns ,
> small Gesneriacaea like Gesneria reticulata


Can you share some pointers on how you did it?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Groundhog said:


> Can you share some pointers on how you did it?


The way of plants is actually the Patrick Blanc way of Vertical Gardens.
On the base of some ...real bad..... drawings is the hopefully something clearer.
It,s a PVC tube wich in great waterproof bucket or so.
By means of a pump passes through the hollow PVC tube.

Photo 1 The entire tube in doping with adhesive or sealant, then 1 time in irrigation cloth wrapping!
Between the second layer possibly some moss or peat for locally more fluid and more natural shape.
Layer 2 is only last piece with glue or staples confirmed.
Between layer 1 and 2 with sciccors incision for plant holes,then plants or cuttings insertion.


More info you can find in Vertical gardens of Patrick Blanc, were he explains that Roots inserted between the 2 layers of the highly water conduction irrigation cloth, will find their way in all directions comparable to a thin layer of algae,moss and hepatics covering forest rocks,tree trunks and branches.
The material does not rot becausse its made of recoverd bits of broken down acrylic textiles.

I hope this answered you question


----------



## stemcellular

Small peperomia from Panama









Peperomia unk. Also from Panama









Unknown peperomia that just came up


----------



## R1ch13

Ray... want!


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, the first one is pretty cool. the new growth has a lot more color and contrast, should be interesting to see how it matures.


----------



## Pumilo

Why don't we just close this thread off to everyone but Chuck and Ray? You guys can fight it out while the rest of us sit back and drool on our keyboards.


----------



## stemcellular

I'm happy to refrain if Chuck would just post daily...


----------



## Manuran

??!!
And miss out on the fantastic stuff that JoshH and many, many others have posted?!

Anyway, I think the better fight would be between Josh and Ray. I'm old and frail and ready to retire already. 
I'm destined to go hang out wherever Harry is hanging out.


----------



## stemcellular

He says before yet another expedition to Ecuador...

Never too old and frail, Chuck, just look at Bernard....


----------



## Manuran

Sure I was healthy the last time I was in Ecuador...sometime in the mid 90's!!
That's a lifetime ago. 
And I have no desire to compare myself to Bernard, that's just silly. He's kind of superhuman.


----------



## stemcellular

I agree with you re Bernard. He is amazing, at his age he far exceeded not only all of us, but also the sports doc himself!


----------



## Pumilo

Oops, sorry Josh! I guess you can play too.


----------



## JoshH

I'll play...

Grand Sabana form of Drosera felix, one of the Venezuelan tepui sp.









Here's a neat neotropical blueberry, Ceratostema sp. out of Napo, Ecuador. Probably a form of C. silvicola.









Bertolonia sp. Jussari. 









Gesneria rupincola from Cuba, nice little compact species. Not too touchy about humidity!


----------



## VenomR00

When you get the blueberry going I wanna be the first on the cuttings list ^^


----------



## stemcellular

If you look close I think I see my name on that Bertolonia sp.


----------



## JoshH

Since you mentioned the Bertolonia, another under-utilized family prolific in the Brazil's Atlantic Forest region are the Amaryllids. This little gem is Griffinia liboniana, which sports both neat foliage and attractive (though somewhat gaudy in a viv) blooms. There are some really cool epiphytic amaryllids from this area too.


----------



## phender

Since I got this from the Violet Barn, I figured it was pretty common, but there aren't many pictures on Google.

Diastema luteolumined (Sorry about the pic quality. I'm feeling kind of bad posting this after Josh's great pics)


----------



## stemcellular

That's nice, Phil. Endemic to ?


----------



## phender

stemcellular said:


> That's nice, Phil. Endemic to ?


Sorry, I don't think that info was in the description of the plant and I can't find any info online. I will email VB and see what they know.


----------



## mitcholito

Gesneria domingensis,

Nice epiphytic Gesneriad from Hispaniola.


----------



## Sammie

I think I need to stop checking in on this thread, I don't need to see all the cool plants I have no way of obtaining

Maybe I'll look just a little bit more...


----------



## jckee1

wow,
very colorful.


----------



## Pumilo

This plant is so fuzzy I have to shave it every morning!
Paradrymonia campostyla


----------



## NathanB

Have you flowered it yet doug?


----------



## Pumilo

No, it's never flowered for me, even though it's very well established.


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah, it's a nice weed. It's really enjoying shade under high lights, go figure.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Manuran said:


> Pilea species


Chuck,

How is this species doing for you? Any new pics of it?


Todd


----------



## Manuran

It is doing fine. I divided my plant up, so I have a back up plant now. It is a very slow growing Pilea though. I could take another picture, but it would look very similar.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Glad to hear it is doing well and you were able to grow it out enough to make a backup for yourself. Have you found it hard to grow? Or is it just that slow?
Also wondering if you knew where it was from?


Todd


----------



## NathanB

Does anyone still have Peperomia reptilis? I haven't seen it around in a while.


----------



## jckee1

I think I might have seen that just sold on ebay but thew seller made mention that it was not too prolific and didn't have much of it to begin with.
Jim


----------



## Bunsincunsin

jckee1 said:


> I think I might have seen that just sold on ebay but thew seller made mention that it was not too prolific and didn't have much of it to begin with.
> Jim


I believe that was Peperomia reptans, not reptilis.


----------



## jckee1

Sorry about that guys, shows how much I pay attention.
Jim


----------



## phender

I just picked this one up this morning from Michael Kartuz. He said it was something new from Brazil. It is obviously still small. The adult plant's leaves were about silver dollar size, maybe a little bigger and sort of copper colored.

Bertolonia sp. 'Tamaratu' (If I read the tag right)


----------



## NathanB

Bertolonia sp 'Itamaraju'


----------



## frogparty

ill get pics of my Kartuz stuff tonight


----------



## phender

NathanB said:


> Bertolonia sp 'Itamaraju'


Thank you, that must be it.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

stemcellular said:


> Unknown peperomia that just came up


Any locality information for this one, Ray?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

It looks alot like SP Colombia.

Todd


----------



## JoshH

phender said:


> Since I got this from the Violet Barn, I figured it was pretty common, but there aren't many pictures on Google.
> 
> Diastema luteolumined (Sorry about the pic quality. I'm feeling kind of bad posting this after Josh's great pics)


I think this is may be Diastema luteola ined. (ined. Wiehler). One of many species/genera that Hans Wiehler never had a chance to publish.


----------



## stemcellular

Dartfrogfreak said:


> It looks alot like SP Colombia.
> 
> Todd


No, at least not the one from Chuck. This was just came up in some moss a while back and I recently transplanted into a better location.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Interesting nonetheless Ray. Keep us posted on how it does


Todd


----------



## stemcellular

Under high light this Peperomia sp. 'Isla Colon' is really looking good and growing like crazy. Hopefully will have some to distribute by summer.


----------



## james67

the leaf pattern looks a lot like prostrata or sp. 'trinidad'

james


----------



## pdfCrazy

Finally heard back from the person I got it from, the species is Pyrrosia Christii. And for those that pm'd me with interest, I have decided to sell 1 piece of it (not the one in the pic). Check the http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/ section



pdfCrazy said:


> Just picked this up. Should be a pyrrosia sp. Dunno which one, unidentified.


----------



## stemcellular

james67 said:


> the leaf pattern looks a lot like prostrata or sp. 'trinidad'
> 
> james


could be, although def distinct from the other types of prostrata that I have (both in width and growth habit). Gets larger and more spade like with age.


----------



## R1ch13

Nothing special but a contribution none the less, Peperomia urocarpa.










Will add more later.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## rollinkansas

Hitchhiker Peperomia sp. 









Barbosella orbicularis









Bulbophyllum tentaculiferum.. first orchid Ive ever purchased because I am looking forward to its bloom









Spare Bulbophyllum biserale cutting on a bed of a really neat liverwort that seems to do well in tank conditions


----------



## frogparty

That is an awesome liverwort!!


----------



## rollinkansas

frogparty said:


> That is an awesome liverwort!!


Its starting to sporadically grow on a lot of my mounts in my tank.


----------



## Trickishleaf

A local nursery here has that liverwort all over the ground in one of their greenhouses. Wish i'd taken a pic.


----------



## phender

Here is a cool begonia that I thought I had killed, but it came back. The tag says Begonia eagleshamin, but after checking online it is probably B. 'Eaglesham'. Looks like it might get too big for a small viv, but the leaf is pretty cool.


















And since I am posting, I think I have seen this posted before, but since you can't search pictures, I thought I would ask again. I know Chuck checks this thread regularly, I'm sure he can tell me what this plant is that came in on some of his moss. Will it eventually grow too big, or will it be OK as a viv plant? At this point I kind of like it.


----------



## Manuran

It's most likely Clidemia hirta, which is a weed to many. I have some in a few of my tanks and they can get to be a foot and a half tall. I like the structure of the leaves and the hairs. I will dump bugs on the upper leaves and this seems to draw out shy frogs. As they need to climb up to get their food. The seeds can spread around, so it is wise to weed out the young ones. I do have another Clidemia that it could be, but I'm not sure. I try to keep it out of my moss cultures, but I see a few from time to time.


----------



## Frogtofall

I kinda wonder if you kept the Clidemia nipped/pruned if it would fill out really nice and bushy? Would look fantastic like that in a viv foreground.


----------



## Sammie

A new favorite of mine, _Humata heterophylla_.








_Anthurium amnicola_, it got a little damaged during shipping but hopefully it will put out some new growth soon


----------



## NathanB

Thats a really nice fern


----------



## frogparty

love that Humata! I should have picked it up from Charles myself. Got H. parvula and an Elaphoglossum instead


----------



## Pumilo

Loving the Humata!!


----------



## hydrophyte

Yeah that Humata is really cool. I just looked it up and saw some pictures of really nice specimen-size plants. Do you know where it's from?


----------



## jckee1

Charles has said that sometimes even if it isn't on his list to check with him and he might be able to spare one or two. He has done this with me a couple times.
Jim


----------



## Sammie

hydrophyte said:


> Do you know where it's from?


SE Asia, I think it was Malaysia but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## readygrown

Ive had H. parvula from Charles going strong in my tank for four years now and just love it! Im waiting for Lemmaphyllum microphyllum to be shipped now, pretty stoked!


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> I kinda wonder if you kept the Clidemia nipped/pruned if it would fill out really nice and bushy? Would look fantastic like that in a viv foreground.


I think I will try that. I kind of like the way it looks growing on a log with a fern and an orchid.


----------



## goof901

phender said:


> I think I will try that. I kind of like the way it looks growing on a log with a fern and an orchid.


FTS please? It looks really nice btw. both the moss and the clidemia


----------



## phender

goof901 said:


> FTS please? It looks really nice btw. both the moss and the clidemia


Its hard to get the 3 dimensionality of this tank with a camera. A flash brings out the plants, but flattens the background. Without a flash the plant sort of blend in. This is without a flash. Its a 24x18x24 ExoTerra


----------



## frogparty

whats the small Neoregelia, front bottom left? I like it a lot


----------



## whitethumb

nice looking tank!



phender said:


>


----------



## goof901

phender said:


> Its hard to get the 3 dimensionality of this tank with a camera. A flash brings out the plants, but flattens the background. Without a flash the plant sort of blend in. This is without a flash. Its a 24x18x24 ExoTerra


well if it's not too much trouble, you might as well give us the whole plant list 
btw i love it...


----------



## phender

frogparty said:


> whats the small Neoregelia, front bottom left? I like it a lot


It's a lilliputiana hybrid called 'Night Spot'

I just put it in there a couple days ago to replace a V. racinae that finally bit it.

I might have one for you if you are coming to Bonnie's.


----------



## frogparty

that would be great. Definitely coming to Bonnies


----------



## ICS523

Nice viv!

ten letters


----------



## Sammie

_Asplenium sp._ Malaysia - Very happy about this one








_Humata heterophylla_, Again...but it's a different specimen this time








_Aeschynanthus sp._








NOID vine, supposedly from Venezuela. Arrived in very bad shape. But it looks like a fast grower so i got my fingers crossed.









Also got this one, _Chirita tamiana_. What do you guys think, is it done for? I now just about nothing about gesneriads


----------



## mordoria

The chirita looks pretty mashed but the good news is that its a hard to kill plant. Try grinding the peed pods up over some new media. These plants seed like crazy. Also, just keep it in a humid spot and youll see new growths over time. It also grows from leaf cuttings really well. If you cant get it back, I have TONS I can give you. Its awesome. Blooms all year long, self seeds and can make a really cool specimen.


Sammie said:


> Also got this one, _Chirita tamiana_. What do you guys think, is it done for? I now just about nothing about gesneriads


EDIT: Just realized youre in Sweden. Make it harder to send you some........ =P


----------



## Sammie

mordoria said:


> EDIT: Just realized youre in Sweden. Make it harder to send you some........ =P


Yes, some distance between us, thanks anyway though
I'll keep it humid and hope for the best. 
It looks like a plant that doesn't like wet leaves, correct?


----------



## Groundhog

Sammie said:


> Yes, some distance between us, thanks anyway though
> I'll keep it humid and hope for the best.
> It looks like a plant that doesn't like wet leaves, correct?


_Chirita tamiana_ is now _Primulina tamiana_. I have not grown in tanks, only as a houseplant. From what I understand, it does not like wet leaves and/or high heat. Many primulinas are montane plants that enjoy good air circulation and cooler nights.

Dave, have you grown it in vivaria?


----------



## mordoria

Yes, Ive grown it in a tank. It likes it in drier places. good airflow Does not need a ton of light and spreads pretty easy.


----------



## Pumilo

SWEDEN??!! There goes my hopes of getting a piece of that Humata heterophylla from you sometime!


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Pumilo said:


> SWEDEN??!! There goes my hopes of getting a piece of that Humata heterophylla from you sometime!


.......i live nearby..... and i may have small ferns to swap 
About the chirita or primulina
I tried this cuty in several temperatures ,and even outdoors were it was healty til the first frosty nights. it is one of the easyest gesneriadi know. a leaf cutting in a moist place will root very fast, but it need some good light at this start.


----------



## stemcellular

Peperomia sp. Panama (Isla Colon) compared Peperomia sp. Colombia









Unknown fern from Panama









And new growth!!!









And Im proud, new growth in two vivariums!!! 
B. lita


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Under high light this Peperomia sp. 'Isla Colon' is really looking good and growing like crazy. Hopefully will have some to distribute by summer.


Here are some photos of mature growth and flowering


----------



## Pumilo

You have some sweet Peperomia Ray. Love the Isla Colon!


----------



## stemcellular

You will get some in the package.


----------



## goof901

ummm.... excuse me.... wanna share?


----------



## Pumilo

Very cool!


----------



## Frogtofall

phender said:


> Its hard to get the 3 dimensionality of this tank with a camera. A flash brings out the plants, but flattens the background. Without a flash the plant sort of blend in. This is without a flash. Its a 24x18x24 ExoTerra


I love the Dischidia lancifolia growing up the background! That's perfect!


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> I love the Dischidia lancifolia growing up the background! That's perfect!


Thanks, I am hoping I can get it to flower. The blooms are red aren't they? 

I need to get the stupid Exo Terra screen off the tank. Its rusted and is reducing the amount of light that gets to the plants.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Phil's el cope tank is one of the most best looking terrariums I've seen. I could not stop admiring it when I was at his house buying ghost wood from him.


----------



## goof901

what's that large green brom on the left?


----------



## pdfCrazy

Is that drymonia chiribogna on the left? (did i spell that correct?)


----------



## phender

dendrothusiast said:


> Phil's el cope tank is one of the most best looking terrariums I've seen. I could not stop admiring it when I was at his house buying ghost wood from him.


Thanks Arman. That means a lot coming from a plant god like yourself.



goof901 said:


> what's that large green brom on the left?


That is Neo. 'Fireball' x 'Catherine Wilson'. I like the shape and the red freckles on the ends of the leaves.


pdfCrazy said:


> Is that drymonia chiribogna on the left? (did i spell that correct?)


Almost, it's Drymonia chiribogana. I don't know how long it will be before it outgrows this tank though.


----------



## Azurel

Just got this one in...

Hoya manipurensis










sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Azurel said:


> Just got this one in...
> 
> Hoya manipurensis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Mind telling us where you picked this up?


----------



## Frogtofall

I grow that one also (although I refuse to call it a Hoya). Been growing it a few years now.

I'd like to know where you got it too.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Why do you refuse to call it a Hoya?


----------



## Azurel

epiphytes etc. said:


> Mind telling us where you picked this up?


I got it off Ebay.... PM if you want the Ebay seller....



Frogtofall said:


> I grow that one also (although I refuse to call it a Hoya). Been growing it a few years now.
> 
> I'd like to know where you got it too.


It was called Micholitzia obcordata at one point correct?

PM me for the name of the seller.... I don't want to post it publicly.

Wasn't sure what to expect but it came in a really nice size rooted portion....


----------



## hydrophyte

This is my favorite thread on any forum site ever.


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> Why do you refuse to call it a Hoya?


Bc it's flowers and pollinia bear zero likeness to most any Hoya. More like a Dischidia. Unfortunately for me, this one was DNA linked to Hoya. But I guess we humans are 99% identical to Chimps but I don't live in a tree, eat bananas and scratch my butt all the time so... Well the butt scratching part maybe...


----------



## ICS523

> This is my favorite thread on any forum site ever.


 I know!
It seems like so often we look at the same stuff over and over again, but this is a thread celebrating the great diversity of life!

Its fabulous!


----------



## nonliteral

ICS523 said:


> I know!
> It seems like so often we look at the same stuff over and over again, but this is a thread celebrating the great diversity of life!
> 
> Its fabulous!


It is... When I'm busy and not keeping up with much of anything else, this and the "in bloom" threads are the ones I still check in to read.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Much agreed, this is my most favorite thread on this forum - i've learned so much from it! To keep it going here are some more pics:

Unknown mini plant growing on lepanthes telipogoniflora mount - beautiful with copper and metallic blue hues - don't throw away your mounts folks! 









another angle:









Elaphoglossum peltatum - standleyi nice find at microcosm









Pearcea hyperticiflora - always one of my favorite gesineriads









Tricosalpinx notosibirica growing with an octoblepharum sp....I question my spelling on that one.









Anthurium Flexile









Selaginella sp. "black" - collected in the wild









Dresslerella caesariata









Trichosalpinx memor


----------



## NathanB

More people should get Dresslerella


----------



## stemcellular

that Selaginella sp. "black" is cool. Have more photos?


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I could use some help IDing this guy, the person thought it was Philodendron microphylla something or other, the mother plant was about 3 feet tall growing up a moss stick, and the leaves never got bigger than this 



















And just because this is my favorite ground cover, Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Oops, forgot to post this guy, Begonia microsperma


----------



## toksyn

That Selaginella sp. "Black" is something else. Please put me down on the waitlist for it if you've got one!


----------



## JoshH

Arman ~ is that some sort of Piper sp. I see in the background? Looks similar to the one the NSE has had in the past.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

NathanB said:


> More people should get Dresslerella


I agree with that....this is mine


----------



## dendrothusiast

JoshH said:


> Arman ~ is that some sort of Piper sp. I see in the background? Looks similar to the one the NSE has had in the past.


I'll try and post more pics of the selaginella it's just a bit hard since it's growing in the corner of a tank in between a few piptospathas and homaomenas. 

Yup, I did get it from NSE but I have other smaller species I'm trying to grow from seed right now in the same 10 gallon so I hope I have success with them.

Hell yes people should get more dresslerelas, they're my 3rd favorite group of orchids!


----------



## stemcellular

Filmy fern from Panama


----------



## stemcellular

Peperomia sp. Panama


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nautilocalyx forgettii



















Begonia U496


----------



## epiphytes etc.

JoshsDragonz said:


> Begonia U496


Me want!!!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I figured out what my unknown aroid is!!! Someone asked me if I had a Peperomia similar to something on Ben's Jungle, and while looking around I saw this Syngonium macrophyllum, 35,00 € I guess the guy at the greenhouse was close, it wasn't Philodendron microphyllum, it's Syngonium macrophyllum in it's juvenile form.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Another good pic Syngonium Macrophyllum Photo by gnosos | Photobucket


----------



## Groundhog

BonnieLorraine said:


> Another good pic Syngonium Macrophyllum Photo by gnosos | Photobucket


Holy spit, Batman! I would never have thought Syngonium


----------



## mordoria

That begonia is great! Where does one procure a piece???


JoshsDragonz said:


> Nautilocalyx forgettii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begonia U496


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got it from Black Jungle.


----------



## Manuran

JoshsDragonz said:


> Nautilocalyx forgettii


Is the Biophytum in the photo the Ecuadorian one from Black Jungle or a B. sensitivum grown in high light?

Thanks


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Chuck... It's the one from BJ. It's a lot larger than sensitivum


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Humata heterophylla

When i saw it the first time showed by sammie ...i was looking for it and found it nearby lucky me !


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Nothing very exciting here, just something I've been waiting ages to do, mount my Huperzias  The one on the left is squarrosa, and the one on the right is salvinioides. The little saucers of ferns on the shelf are baby salvinioides, tetrasticha, and nummularifolia. The hanging baskets are a Pleopeltis percussa and some Ficus. I have some mounted Microgrammas hanging on the front of the wooden bench, but I'll have to get pics of those later.


----------



## stemcellular

I really love the way this is growing










As well as my cork wall..


----------



## NathanB

nice peperomias


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Love that Begonia glabra! Also dig the Peperomia and the Marcgravia



Todd


----------



## phender

This may have been posted before, but it's the first time I've taken pictures of this. It even flowered but it was up against the glass and I couldn't get a good shot.

Begonia sizemoreae:


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That thing is cool! So understated


----------



## dendrothusiast

Sharing some pics and updates on a couple of plants:

Nice plant Dev gave me a bit ago on an order - really striking foliage:


Lepanthes something - the name tag is there but not the one in the picture:


Ficus villosa - It's been growing great (thanks eric m)

Rodospatha sp. Rumfribaca? - just noticed the silver leaves last night! Time to move it to it's new home soon.


Microgramma vaccinifolia "silver" - always a charm


Pleurothallis Costaricensis - Blooms came out of nowhere last night 


and the updates on a few...
Gesineriad sp. growing like a beast:


Rhodospatha sp. unknown:


Selaginella sp. "black Bau" - May be intermedia (thanks Todd)


----------



## readygrown

Heres a few new jewells I got. Im excited!
Including Medinilla sedifolia, very promising, Cyonotis sp., Cuphea ignea, Hoya elongata, Hemigraphis sp.
Sorry, Im still trying to figure out how to 'properly' upload!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very nice stuff Arman! I especially love the Rhodospatha and the Selaginella!



Todd


----------



## pdfCrazy

Sorry for the small pics, I hate using photobucket. Just click and they'll enlarge. These are all new additions over the last 6-7 months. Some were aquired in plant trades, others came as cuttings in deli cups with frogs to "cushion" the frogs, others were from reptile expos, etc etc etc. However, I have no names for many of these. I can probably guess the genus on many, just not the species.

#1 Monstera Dubia
#2 Rhaphidophora Cryptantha
#3 Pyrrosia Christii
#4 Hemigraphis alternata
#5 NO id fern????
#6 Philodendron pincushion (still really small)
#7 Drymonia (Chiribogana maybe?)
#8 No id aroid (very silvery blue in person)


----------



## pdfCrazy

And some more new additions......

#1 No genus, no species, NO id at all
#2 Strobilanthes (Persian shield)
#3 Costus (ginger) No species?
#4 Rhaphidophora Hongkongensis
#5 Monster ?
#6 Syngonium (silvery blue color on older foliage)
#7 No id Philodendron species?
#8 Begonia 
#9 Rhaphidophora Korthalsii/Celatocaulus


----------



## pdfCrazy

Not really a foliage, but its an Octoblepharum moss I've wanted for years


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here are a couple of Begonia's for some new builds. 

Begonia chloroneura



Begonia sp.



Begonia sp.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Your second begonia is U512.
Jason


----------



## toksyn

*Lecanopteris darnaedii*









*Microgramma nitida*


----------



## frogparty

Awesome ferns! Tropiflora?


----------



## toksyn

The Microgramma, yes. The Lecanopteris I got elsewhere. I actually have a bunch more Lecanopteris I should get around to taking some photos of, but I thought the foliage of the L. darnaedii was too awesome to wait.



frogparty said:


> Awesome ferns! Tropiflora?


----------



## stemcellular

dendrothusiast said:


> Whatever it is - still really cool regardless. I'd like to see this become established on some vines in a viv.



Trichomanes ekmanii
So far so good, its established and growing fast in a few different enclosures.


----------



## stemcellular

Josh, can you remind me of the name for this one? Got it to bloom.










This one is really taking off (P. sp. Isla Colon). Sent some to Bonnie and Doug, would love to see it established. Should be able to send more out this summer.


----------



## stemcellular

Lita thriving


----------



## Spaff

stemcellular said:


> This one is really taking off (P. sp. Isla Colon). Sent some to Bonnie and Doug, would love to see it established. Should be able to send more out this summer.


That's really nice! Are the red stems and leaf patterns the result of high light?


----------



## stemcellular

Think so, Spaff


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Ray, whenever you get ready to part with some more of the Pep. sp. Isla Colon I would would like to be on that list.


----------



## toksyn

Me too . Same for the Trichomanes.


----------



## JoshH

Ray, that first gesneriad kinda looks like a form of Kohleria inaequalis.


----------



## therizman2

I know its been posted before, but Begonia conchifolia...


----------



## therizman2

Philodendron verrucossum at a botanical garden...


----------



## therizman2

Cissus discolor... might try to get big and want to go all over, but the colors on the leaf cant be beat!


----------



## stemcellular

JoshH said:


> Ray, that first gesneriad kinda looks like a form of Kohleria inaequalis.


Ah yes, it's Kohleria inaequalis var. magnifica


----------



## GP dynamite

Amazing foliage mike.


----------



## jckee1

Ray,
In the picture of the Lita Begonia, is the upright red stemmed plant the same or a different species? It looks a lot different from the main plant. I just got this from a friend and put it in several tanks in hopes that one will be a good situation for it. Looks like it is doing well for you.


----------



## Otis

pdfcrazy, the pink lined fuzzy one looks like Pearcae abunda? or at least a Pearcae. I'm not sure what type the drymonia is, but I think it is too green to be chiribogona. Chiribogona really has quite a pinkness to it. Nice plants! 

bulbophyllum maquilingense

P1060314 by emilylisborg1, on Flickr

pleurothallis sp. lita

P1060268 by emilylisborg1, on Flickr


----------



## stemcellular

jckee1 said:


> Ray,
> In the picture of the Lita Begonia, is the upright red stemmed plant the same or a different species? It looks a lot different from the main plant. I just got this from a friend and put it in several tanks in hopes that one will be a good situation for it. Looks like it is doing well for you.


That's an Ecuadorian peperomia.


----------



## NathanB

stemcellular said:


> That's an Ecuadorian peperomia.


Is it different from sancarlosiana?


----------



## stemcellular

It is Peperomia sancarlosiana (Croat collection) HBG 90712 Croat 55802


----------



## NathanB

Do you have the collection data Ray? I'm missing it.


----------



## jckee1

Thanks Ray,
I thought it was different but I think I misread something earlier. Great fern by the way. That Is really cool.


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, I am really excited that it took and it spreading well. Its like it VERY humid with almost no circulation.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Emily, yes, I missed labeling Pearcea abunda, that is what it is. The Drymonia, your exactly right, looks very much like Chiribogana, but it is MUCH more of a lime green color.


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Ah yes, it's Kohleria inaequalis var. magnifica


Love the flower!

Few weeks ago









Yesterday









Tonight


----------



## stemcellular

Dorstenia elata in bloom, love the foilage as well


----------



## volcano23000

Manuran said:


> Hopefully, this will be a successful thread.


This was in the very first post of the thread. He never saw it coming. 

I love looking through this thread to see all the gorgeous plants and to get ideas for my own viv.


----------



## JoshH

pdfcrazy - that Drymonia could still be D. chiribogana, there are a few forms and in certain conditions can be pale green. Another good possibility is D. punctulata depending on where you got it from.


----------



## jckee1

Some shinglers in one of my propagation tanks.


----------



## Trickishleaf

jckee1 said:


> Some shinglers in one of my propagation tanks.


That's just disgusting. You should send them to me so you don't have to look at them anymore. =D


----------



## jckee1

Culcasia rotundifolia


----------



## jckee1

Well lets try again


----------



## Sammie

My most recent acquisition _Encyclia polybulbon_, I think it might be considered another genus now but I can't recall which.


I know it's not a fancy or rare one but I've been wanting to get this species for a while now so I'm pretty stoked about it


----------



## goof901

Sammie said:


> My most recent acquisition _Encyclia polybulbon_, I think it might be considered another genus now but I can't recall which.
> 
> 
> I know it's not a fancy or rare one but I've been wanting to get this species for a while now so I'm pretty stoked about it


How do you do those vines??? they look really nice!


----------



## frogmanchu

Here a full view off all the plants I have. I most say I love the plants I've seen and I'm taking notes

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogparty

Sammie said:


> My most recent acquisition _Encyclia polybulbon_, I think it might be considered another genus now but I can't recall which.
> 
> 
> I know it's not a fancy or rare one but I've been wanting to get this species for a while now so I'm pretty stoked about it


I thi k the new genus is Dinema


----------



## Sammie

goof901 said:


> How do you do those vines??? they look really nice!


It's just rope, silicone and peat/coco husk.



frogparty said:


> I thi k the new genus is Dinema


That's it, thanks man!


----------



## Manuran

I posted pictures of this Gobenia type Begonia some months back. But I'm having a little luck with it and it is growing, so I thought I would post an update. The leaves are still small compared to the leaves when I first received it. But the interesting thing is how it has lost the majority of the "hairs" and the color is changing to a very pretty blue. I keep it warmer, darker and in higher humidity than the friend I received it from. The first pic is what the leaves looked like when I received it. The second pic shows the same leaf at the top and the newer leaves around it. Unfortunately, the iridescent blue color in the new leaves are not captured well in my photo.
Click on the pics to decompress them


----------



## NathanB

Awesome plant


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very cool Chuck! Thanks for sharing those photos. 
Which species locale is this?


Todd


----------



## Manuran

Thanks guys and gal 
This is also from Ecuador. It was collected well over a decade ago from what I understand.


----------



## JoshH

Nice Chuck!

Here's another from the Gobenia section, also from Ecuador. This one is from lower elevations and seems to enjoy the 80 temps pretty well.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Manuran said:


> I posted pictures of this Gobenia type Begonia some months back. But I'm having a little luck with it and it is growing, so I thought I would post an update. The leaves are still small compared to the leaves when I first received it. But the interesting thing is how it has lost the majority of the "hairs" and the color is changing to a very pretty blue. I keep it warmer, darker and in higher humidity than the friend I received it from. The first pic is what the leaves looked like when I received it. The second pic shows the same leaf at the top and the newer leaves around it. Unfortunately, the iridescent blue color in the new leaves are not captured well in my photo.
> Click on the pics to decompress them


Iridescent you say? Do you know the species name and/or have a source you could share?


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> Nice Chuck!
> 
> Here's another from the Gobenia section, also from Ecuador. This one is from lower elevations and seems to enjoy the 80 temps pretty well.


Thanks Josh.
Beautiful plant. Looks like you are doing well with it.
Is this Marni's begonia?
It looks like the plant she sent me several years ago...which I killed 
She recently sent me another. Hopefully I will do better. You should see her mother plant!!


----------



## Manuran

Dendro Dave said:


> Iridescent you say? Do you know the species name and/or have a source you could share?


I don't have a name and unless I could flower it (which is difficult with this type of begonia) I wouldn't want to guess. Many begonias are just traded between friends/hobbyist and this is one of them. Gobenias are temperamental so you have to find someone who is doing great with them. There has been one type that has been popping up on ebay, but it doesn't have the iridescent blue color. Might be worthwhile to get some and practice growing them.


----------



## Sammie

Got plants in the mail today

_Nepenthes_ 'Hookeriana'

_Nepenthes sanguinea_


----------



## stemcellular

Another great little Peperomia from Chuck. 

Sp. Colombia


----------



## ICS523

I Love those Nepenthes. They are some of my favorite plants.


----------



## frogmanchu

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bjcg

I have this stem growing out of my grape wood!!! 
Has anybody else had this happen??!! I think it's pretty crazy after It being "dead" lol


----------



## Sammie

_Nepenthes sp. _"Borneo"


_Microgramma nitida_

Haha, I seriously misjudged the size of this one. It's friggin' huge! The main rhizome is about the length of my arm and the leaves are like 5" long.
I better get started on a bigger tank


----------



## Sammie

Oh, and I also received these among some other cool stuff I have yet to take pictures off.

_Ficus sp._ "Borneo" - Lovely little vine


_Marcgravia umbellata_ - This was actually a lot smaller than I anticipated, which was good since I've pretty much run out of space in my vivs


----------



## NathanB

Thats a real nice ficus


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I agree. Let us know how that Ficus does for you!


----------



## hydrophyte

That _Ficus_ sure is cool.


----------



## toksyn

Hear, hear. I'm diggin' that Ficus too!


----------



## phender

Her is one I got at the Fern Show in LA this weekend. I am hoping a few others got it too, since I heard reports there were a lot of other froggers there the day before.

The lady thinks it might be a Hoffmannia species, but she bought it without an ID. She said it gets to 8"-10" and will branch out a bit. The Hoffmannia picks I see on the internet look like much bigger plants and the leaves are similar but different. Sorry, I have no collection/origin data. Any help on the ID will be appreciated.


----------



## NathanB

I saw this on ebay a few days ago, could be the same?
Ripply Terrarium Plant Hoffmannia Bullatus | eBay


----------



## phender

NathanB said:


> I saw this on ebay a few days ago, could be the same?
> Ripply Terrarium Plant Hoffmannia Bullatus | eBay


Wow! Nathan to the rescue again. The certainly looks like my plant. Thanks!


----------



## Pugmeister

Manuran said:


> I don't have a name and unless I could flower it (which is difficult with this type of begonia) I wouldn't want to guess. Many begonias are just traded between friends/hobbyist and this is one of them. Gobenias are temperamental so you have to find someone who is doing great with them. There has been one type that has been popping up on ebay, but it doesn't have the iridescent blue color. Might be worthwhile to get some and practice growing them.


This resembles Begonia U-560, an unnamed species from near Lita Peru.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Pugmeister said:


> This resembles Begonia U-560, an unnamed species from near Lita Peru.


But it isnt. And also, U560 was introduced to this hobby by Manuran and is from Lita Ecuador not Peru.
However the Begonia pictured and U560 are both in the Gobenia section of Begonia. As Chuck said, they are tricky plants to flower. 



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Phender, 

That plant is very awesome looking! Good luck with it! And I think Nathan hit the nail on the head with the ID


Todd


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A couple closeups.


----------



## Sammie

Got this cool Hoya cutting from an old lady I helped move. I didn't get any info on it other than a rather long story about the man she got the plant from in the first place


----------



## hydrophyte

This is a fish tank riparium setup, but it has some pretty cool plants. The tallest is the Montezuma cypress (_Taxodium mucrontatum_) that I am training as bonsai. It is growing real well in the riparium planter. The broad-leaved plant is a _Cephalanthus buttonwood_ and then there are various shorter swamp plants (_Marsilea, Pilea, Acorus_) around the base. I have also added a group of _Boraras brigattae_ and a _Sphaericthys_ chocolate gourami.


----------



## Groundhog

Um, Devin, what size tank will you be using when the cypress reaches *141*' tall?!? Oh bonsai? Only 14.1' tall? 




hydrophyte said:


> This is a fish tank riparium setup, but it has some pretty cool plants. The tallest is the Montezuma cypress (_Taxodium mucrontatum_) that I am training as bonsai. It is growing real well in the riparium planter. The broad-leaved plant is a _Cephalanthus buttonwood_ and then there are various shorter swamp plants (_Marsilea, Pilea, Acorus_) around the base. I have also added a group of _Boraras brigattae_ and a _Sphaericthys_ chocolate gourami.


----------



## Groundhog

I have a _Cephalanthus occidentalis_--very underrated swamp shrub!


----------



## Spaff

Groundhog said:


> I have a _Cephalanthus occidentalis_--very underrated swamp shrub!


It's only underrated to those who don't live in the swamp! It takes over down here


----------



## hydrophyte

I'm growing the Montezuma cypress as a bonsai tree and it's only about 20" tall.


----------



## Stijn

Some species from Madagascar :

a nice and small epifytic fern from lowland rainforest (Masoala) :










and a nice 'double leaf' climbing vine (Pothos ?) from an area around the capital










Regards,

Stijn


----------



## goof901

Stijn said:


> Some species from Madagascar :
> 
> a nice and small epifytic fern from lowland rainforest (Masoala) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a nice 'double leaf' climbing vine (Pothos ?) from an area around the capital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stijn


Really jealous of that fern there.


----------



## toksyn

Likewise. Not enough tropical plants from Madagascar here.



goof901 said:


> Really jealous of that fern there.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Begonia 'Pigskin'


----------



## Manuran

Nice Begonia from Madagascar. I was given a few seeds a couple of years back. Only 2 germinated, 1 survived. The color and texture of the leaf is quite difficult to capture. In real life this small species, while not wild looking is still very distinctive.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

It's supposed to hit 100 degrees today, so I decided it was a great time to head outside and snap some new pics >.<

Divisions of Diplazium subsinuatum



My giant Calathea micans



Pearcea abunda



Begonia microsperma



Dischidia cleisanthe



My poor tortured Nepenthes





Begonias







And a piece of what I am assuming is a Microgramma, rather bluish in color, someone brought it back from Brazil


----------



## BonnieLorraine

And some Peperomias

Peperomia reptans, I've been pretty amazed at how light hungry this guy appears to be, it's right in the front of the greenhouse where there is no shade cloth, and you can see all of the leaves are facing the bright light.



Peperomia rotundifolia, not very rare, I just think it's pretty 





And three from Ray that I need to figure out which is which, the three options are:

1. Peperomia sp. Banos, Ecuador

1. Peperomia sp. Isla Colon

1. Peperomia caespitosa

So if anyone knows which is which (hoping Ray sees this  ), please let me know


----------



## Manuran

BonnieLorraine said:


> And some Peperomias
> 
> Peperomia reptans, I've been pretty amazed at how light hungry this guy appears to be, it's right in the front of the greenhouse where there is no shade cloth, and you can see all of the leaves are facing the bright light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three from Ray that I need to figure out which is which, the three options are:
> 
> 1. Peperomia sp. Banos, Ecuador
> 
> 1. Peperomia sp. Isla Colon
> 
> 1. Peperomia caespitosa
> 
> So if anyone knows which is which (hoping Ray sees this  ), please let me know


I believe you have your pictures in the correct order to match your list of names.

And on your P. reptans, I think you'll find that it is a much prettier plant if grown in lower light. Of course that's just personal preference.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Thanks Chuck  On the reptans I think I will wait until I get some more and divide it into two pots and keep one in the shade. I've noticed with more light there are still the raised veins, but the leaf shape is getting rounder and the foliage is a brighter green.


----------



## andersonii85

BonnieLorraine said:


> It's supposed to hit 100 degrees today, so I decided it was a great time to head outside and snap some new pics >.<
> 
> Divisions of Diplazium subsinuatum
> 
> 
> 
> My giant Calathea micans
> 
> 
> 
> Pearcea abunda
> 
> 
> 
> Begonia microsperma
> 
> 
> 
> Dischidia cleisanthe
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tortured Nepenthes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begonias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a piece of what I am assuming is a Microgramma, rather bluish in color, someone brought it back from Brazil


Second pic is Calathea musaica ; )


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Oops, you're right, the micans is on top of the bench, got my m's mixed up. Thanks


----------



## pdfCrazy

Bonnie, I think that Pearcea is a "Cf." abunda, not actually abunda. I have some and love. I can divide it and divide it all the time under good lighting


----------



## Spaff

pdfCrazy said:


> Bonnie, I think that Pearcea is a "Cf." abunda, not actually abunda. I have some and love. * I can divide it and divide it all the time under good lighting*


Chris, you have my address


----------



## hydrophyte

I replanted my _Avicularia_ setup. It took me a long time to figure out what to do with it. I had tried to plant some orchids and other epiphytes on the manzanita branches, but then I decided to leave it just with terrestrial plants on the bottom. There are some pretty cool plants in there. I mainly just have the true miniature or dwarf palms along with a couple of other things.










The spider is still doing great too. She spends most of her time hiding on the glass up in the top rear corners.


----------



## stemcellular

BonnieLorraine said:


> Thanks Chuck  On the reptans I think I will wait until I get some more and divide it into two pots and keep one in the shade. I've noticed with more light there are still the raised veins, but the leaf shape is getting rounder and the foliage is a brighter green.


Per usual, Chuck is correct. I will have to send you a few more things Bonnie as I like seeing how they grow outside of a vivarium.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Sounds good Ray, I'll never complain about having your plants out in the greenhouse 

Some more pics, an orchid was blooming so of course that meant I had to get pics of the other stuff too >.< I'll start with my plants from Ray, just because they're so pretty.

Peperomia caespitosa



Marcgravia Guatemala



Lecanopteris darnaedii (this was a freebie sent with an ebay purchase awhile ago, so stoked that it's getting it's first frond!)



Episcia lilacina 'Panama White'





Episcia lilacina



Ficus villosa coming back from the dead



Peperomia reptans showing some better leaf detail of how the leaf changes in higher light, you can see the old leaf in the background, shinier and more of a heart shape.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Glad your having luck with the reptans, I never knew the leaves would change so much. I think there's a lot more to look at from the last time I was there!


----------



## pdfCrazy

Pearcea 'Cf.' Abunda


----------



## Nick

Some texture...


----------



## Nick

A few more...


----------



## Manuran

This was tagged as Aspidogyne mystacina Green form, but after seeing the flowers I question that identification. I now just have it tagged as Aspidogyne sp. The leaves are the best part as in other jewel orchids. While not as flashy as some others, it is still quite pretty. 


Here is a link to the flowers.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/1344977-post3309.html


----------



## NathanB

Very cool Chuck


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very awesome Chuck!
Do you have the other form of Aspidogyne mystacina?



Todd


----------



## Manuran

I used to have a tiny bit that I bummed off a friend , but I lost it  . When Hoosier Orchids was still in existence it wasn't difficult to acquire, but of course I never got around to buying one. I tried contacting Michel Orchid Nursery as they carried on after Hoosier, but I have never heard back.


----------



## toksyn

I tried to get one unsuccessfully a couple months ago. Haven't had another chance ... 



Manuran said:


> I used to have a tiny bit that I bummed off a friend , but I lost it  . When Hoosier Orchids was still in existence it wasn't difficult to acquire, but of course I never got around to buying one. I tried contacting Michel Orchid Nursery as they carried on after Hoosier, but I have never heard back.


----------



## Pumilo

I found this on a mixed Dischidia/Hoya mount. I believe it's a Dischidia? I already have the other plants on the mount, so I paid way too much for a single plant, but it blew my mind. I had to have it! I've never seen this one before. 
Any input on what this is, would be appreciated.


----------



## toksyn

I might be mistaken, but it looks like a Dischidia lancifolia.



Pumilo said:


> I found this on a mixed Dischidia/Hoya mount. I believe it's a Dischidia? I already have the other plants on the mount, so I paid way too much for a single plant, but it blew my mind. I had to have it! I've never seen this one before.
> Any input on what this is, would be appreciated.


----------



## Pumilo

toksyn said:


> I might be mistaken, but it looks like a Dischidia lancifolia.


That looks like it, thanks.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Pumilo said:


> That looks like it, thanks.


Ha! I see you made it up there Doug. Glad u got it!


----------



## Sammie

Today I received two new plants that I'm really stoked about. I've been looking for a long time and last week I finally found a guy that was willing to sell me a rooted Vireya cutting The leaves are a little crooked from shipping, but it's a really nice specimen.

*Rhododendron javanicum*


*Lecanopteris carnosa*


----------



## hydrophyte

I should would like to try one of those epiphytic _Rhodedendron_.

I got some new quick shots of my riparium bonsai setup with the Montezuma cypress. I added a new tabletop and background color.



















I need a new flash so that I can get fish pictures again, but here is a quick view of the _Boraras_.


----------



## aspidites73

The newest addition to my begonia collection, Begonia pavonina! I'm stoked to have it!! It was just un-packaged and looks a little rough from shipping. I will have it to full glory soon.

View attachment 54273


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I just got this one in today...


Elaphoglossum peltatum 'fine leaf form'


----------



## goof901

hydrophyte said:


> I should would like to try one of those epiphytic _Rhodedendron_.
> 
> I got some new quick shots of my riparium bonsai setup with the Montezuma cypress. I added a new tabletop and background color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new flash so that I can get fish pictures again, but here is a quick view of the _Boraras_.


Hydrophyte, do you have any more of that pilea grandifolia... I sent you a pm, but I'm not sure if it went through...


----------



## Dendro Dave

aspidites73 said:


> The newest addition to my begonia collection, Begonia pavonina! I'm stoked to have it!! It was just un-packaged and looks a little rough from shipping. I will have it to full glory soon.
> 
> View attachment 54273


Be careful, I got 2 recently and the one I planted in a viv melted away fast...the one I left in its pot and sat in a viv seems to be adapting and doing ok, but at first looked like it was going to die too. I'm going to try some leaf cuttings and what not to get some more going before I risk planting it. The leaf cutting from the other one melted in the viv too. ;(


----------



## hydrophyte

goof901 said:


> Hydrophyte, do you have any more of that pilea grandifolia... I sent you a pm, but I'm not sure if it went through...


Sorry I don't know if I got your PM(?). The P. grandifolia that I have in this tank is all I've got. It is a pretty common viv plant and I bet if you ask around somebody will have it.


----------



## Frogtofall

Pumilo said:


> I found this on a mixed Dischidia/Hoya mount. I believe it's a Dischidia? I already have the other plants on the mount, so I paid way too much for a single plant, but it blew my mind. I had to have it! I've never seen this one before.
> Any input on what this is, would be appreciated.


Dischidia lancifolia indeed. Close cousin to D. hirsuta. Noted for their double ring of hairs in the corolla.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Psammisia ulbrichiana


----------



## Dendro Dave

BonnieLorraine said:


> Psammisia ulbrichiana


I've seen pics of your green house...Marry me Bonnie?


----------



## rollinkansas

Ficus sp. "Borneo"









Micro Mini Peperomia sp. from Columbia









Cephalotus follicularis


----------



## NathanB

JoshH said:


> Spent some time going through and taking some new pics. Enjoy!
> 
> Still trying to ID this neat little pep, looks to be similar to P. eburnea. This actually is in pretty bad shape as the top surface normally looks just like P. eburnea/hernandifolia but much more silvery. Also very succulent. From Iquitos, Peru.


Is this the same one that huntington has Josh?


----------



## JoshH

Looks the same to me!


----------



## NathanB

Cool, Did yo have any luck on and ID or flower?


----------



## JoshH

No, I know Huntington has always called it Peperomia sp. Peru and it still remains unidentified. It's hard to grow and slow, be much more likely to die than flower!


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> No, I know Huntington has always called it Peperomia sp. Peru and it still remains unidentified. It's hard to grow and slow, be much more likely to die than flower!


I had a fairly nice plant of that species that did flower and also crashed and died! So I agree with Josh.
Fortunately, I have a second plant.


----------



## stemcellular

Interesting Columnea sp. collected in Surinam


----------



## NathanB




----------



## dendrothusiast

A few new ones for my asiatic tank.

Trichomanes sp. from padawan, has a nice faded blue tint in the leaves



a melastoma sp. - the flowers must've been interesting to look at - too bad they were gone when it arrived



another melastoma from the same place collected like the first with similar flowers.



rhaphidophora sp. from miri - took quite an effort to obtain this awesome climber. The leaves are very firm, I think they would break if forced to bend.


----------



## mordoria

My brain has exploded seeing these. BOOM!


dendrothusiast said:


> A few new ones for my asiatic tank.
> 
> Trichomanes sp. from padawan, has a nice faded blue tint in the leaves
> 
> 
> 
> a melastoma sp. - the flowers must've been interesting to look at - too bad they were gone when it arrived
> 
> 
> 
> another melastoma from the same place collected like the first with similar flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> rhaphidophora sp. from miri - took quite an effort to obtain this awesome climber. The leaves are very firm, I think they would break if forced to bend.


----------



## stemcellular

Very cool!


----------



## JoshH

Those "melastoma", esp the second spotted one look like Sonerila species.


----------



## dendrothusiast

JoshH said:


> Those "melastoma", esp the second spotted one look like Sonerila species.


I wouldn't be surprised if they were Josh. The grower they came from has them listed as melastomas but I've seen them labeled as sonerilas in other growers' collections. 

I'm no plant expert so I only labeled them as what they were given to me as.


----------



## JoshH

They're super duper rare too, falling out of Western cultivation after a brief period of popularity during Victorian times...along with their Neotropical counterpart Bertolonia. It's very exciting to see them, hopefully they will do well for you!


----------



## dendrothusiast

Thanks Josh, I had no idea they were that uncommon. I was told they're fair growing so I hope I get lucky.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Saxifraga cuscutaeformis. Found this at a local nursury a ways back. Cant find ANY anywhere else. Obviously a strawberry begonia relative, but prettier, and hopefully dosnt get as invasive in tanks.


----------



## Thickthighs

Solanaceae Vine this stuff grows like a weed for me


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Some Bromeliads growing outside like Quesnelia marmorata....love this one.
The peperomia came frome a friend who made a trip to peru.it makes stolons and he found it growing on a rock.
nematanthus australis (yellow) is a nice plat if it was,nt growing that easy.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

What have you got in fruit now!........... that so nice about some plants that even after some nice flowering you get a desert of berry,s in this case.
Columnea arguta with seeds 7 months after flowering.


Begonia nigritarum ( syn. rhombicarpa) a nice looking small begonia


----------



## Dendro Dave

Wim van den Berg said:


> What have you got in fruit now!........... that so nice about some plants that even after some nice flowering you get a desert of berry,s in this case.
> Columnea arguta with seeds 7 months after flowering.
> 
> 
> Begonia nigritarum ( syn. rhombicarpa) a nice looking small begonia


Edible?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/55452-small-edible-plants-viv.html


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Dave ....i think all plants or berrys are edible...but what will happen after????
Fruitflies do like the berry,s (i saw them often on fallen berry, )


----------



## Dendro Dave

Wim van den Berg said:


> Dave ....i think all plants or berrys are edible...but what will happen after????
> Fruitflies do like the berry,s (i saw them often on fallen berry, )


True...actually just being good for FF would be ok. I'd like to setup a viv where basically fruits fall, rot and FF and other micro fauna are self sustaining off that.


----------



## dirtbomb

My little marcgravia sintenisii plants I recieved over this past weekend. I just recently separated and repotted them and for now they're hanging out in the grow tank.


----------



## Manuran

Young plant of Biophytum mapirense. A little more "dainty" than the typical B. sensitivum. The reddish stems are nice too.


----------



## Manuran

Cryptochloa concinna, cute little grass from Central America.


----------



## pdfCrazy

dirtbomb said:


> My little marcgravia sintenisii plants I recieved over this past weekend. I just recently separated and repotted them and for now they're hanging out in the grow tank.


You wouldnt happen to have been the winner of that $107.00 Marcgravia on Ebay would you? I knew it had to have been a DB member bidding against me. I dropped out around 50.00 No worries, I got myself a small cutting from a different DB member. Make sure your keeping that under a humidity dome, especially at that price, at least untill you get it into a viv.


----------



## hydrophyte

Manuran said:


> Cryptochloa concinna, cute little grass from Central America.


Oh my gosh where did you get that?


----------



## Manuran

I just traded with another hobbyist. A plant hobbyist, not a frogger.
I've had it for awhile as it just sat dormant, but it is finally growing. 



hydrophyte said:


> Oh my gosh where did you get that?


----------



## dendrothusiast

some fern pics -

vittaria lineata


bolbitis sp. ache


teratophyllum rotundifoliatum



elaphoglossum decoratum


----------



## BALDITO

pdfCrazy said:


> You wouldnt happen to have been the winner of that $107.00 Marcgravia on Ebay would you? I knew it had to have been a DB member bidding against me. I dropped out around 50.00 No worries, I got myself a small cutting from a different DB member. Make sure your keeping that under a humidity dome, especially at that price, at least untill you get it into a viv.


i was bidding on that!


----------



## dirtbomb

pdfCrazy said:


> You wouldnt happen to have been the winner of that $107.00 Marcgravia on Ebay would you? I knew it had to have been a DB member bidding against me. I dropped out around 50.00 No worries, I got myself a small cutting from a different DB member. Make sure your keeping that under a humidity dome, especially at that price, at least untill you get it into a viv.


Lol i jumped in the when the bid was 50 thinking it was safe then out of know where things escalated too fast. Thats great you found one after all though. my grow tank has a timmed fogger hooked up it seems to keep things right and the top is like 95% sealed. however im thinking to cut back fan time though


----------



## rollinkansas

pdfCrazy said:


> You wouldnt happen to have been the winner of that $107.00 Marcgravia on Ebay would you? I knew it had to have been a DB member bidding against me. I dropped out around 50.00 No worries, I got myself a small cutting from a different DB member. Make sure your keeping that under a humidity dome, especially at that price, at least untill you get it into a viv.


That was my auction...I had no idea it would go so high! I have been growing a decent amount of it for a while so I think I will bring some to frog day and sell a few pots.

And a picture for the thread...no Id plant from Costa Rica.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Right now, Marcgravia Sinntenissii is really new to the U.S. so there are VERY few people propagating any. Much like Marcgravia Umbellata, supply and demand will dictate a high price for at least a few years. I love shinglers, trying to obtain as many species as I can.


----------



## hydrophyte

Manuran said:


> I just traded with another hobbyist. A plant hobbyist, not a frogger.
> I've had it for awhile as it just sat dormant, but it is finally growing.


If there's ever extra and if I can interest you in some of my material I'd love to trade for a bit of it.

I wonder if the person you traded with had any other odd grasses or similar stuff(?).


----------



## Manuran

hydrophyte said:


> If there's ever extra and if I can interest you in some of my material I'd love to trade for a bit of it.
> 
> I wonder if the person you traded with had any other odd grasses or similar stuff(?).


Hopefully if it keeps growing I'll start to cut it. But at this point, the plant in the photo is all I have. As far as I remember this was the only grassy thing in the collection.


----------



## Manuran

dendrothusiast said:


> some fern pics -
> 
> bolbitis sp. ache
> 
> 
> elaphoglossum decoratum


Hey Arman,
Probably not that important, but is the Bolbitis sp. from Sumatra? If it is you should ask if it is from Aceh. I know how they can hack up the names! Either way it is a Beautiful fern. 

On the E. decoratum, you should photograph and share the picture of the stem, as that's the neat part


----------



## miko12

An inpatients that the foliage turns red under high light. I don't know the name of this plant though.


----------



## mordoria

Inpatients Repans


miko12 said:


> An inpatients that the foliage turns red under high light. I don't know the name of this plant though.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Manuran said:


> Hey Arman,
> Probably not that important, but is the Bolbitis sp. from Sumatra? If it is you should ask if it is from Aceh. I know how they can hack up the names! Either way it is a Beautiful fern.
> 
> On the E. decoratum, you should photograph and share the picture of the stem, as that's the neat part


Chuck you are right about that bolbitis. I have a problem with an auto correct feature as I type and does not recognize "Aceh" lol. I can't tell you how many times that tool has made a fool of me.

I was trying to photograph the stems but the lighting was too bright and eventually I just gave up and snapped a shot of the leaves.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

mordoria said:


> Inpatients Repans


your (almost) right Impatiens repens


----------



## Wim van den Berg

This South African (small) fern looks a bit like a filmy fern,maybe someone can help


----------



## Frogtofall




----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


>


Wow.......do you have names ?


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Wow.......do you have names ?


Sorry, I just saw your post now. The Selaginalla's tag has been bleached and is illegible. The Anthurium is labeled as, Anthurium 'Ace of Spades'. 

I'll be posting a lot more neat shots from various places around the nursery.


----------



## NathanB

Its good to see your back down in Florida


----------



## IEatBugs

Just starting to grow for me...


----------



## Frogtofall

Got this thing from Malaysia. Anyone have any idea what it is? 

















No idea what this is either. It's from Malaysia also. I thought it might be some type of Monolena but it's got no caudex. Any ideas? 








Also snapped a pic of this impressive Hoya. I'm 6'0" so maybe you can judge how big my hand is...


----------



## penfold

Frogtofall said:


> Also snapped a pic of this impressive Hoya. I'm 6'0" so maybe you can judge how big my hand is...


Nice! Looks like my H. latifolia. Mine has leaves nearly that big and thick like cardboard.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Frogtofall said:


> Got this thing from Malaysia. Anyone have any idea what it is?


Sonerila calophylla?


----------



## Frogtofall

dendrothusiast said:


> Sonerila calophylla?


Hrrrrmmmm.... I agree on the genus, not sure on the species. I've always wanted to work with Sonerila too! Thx for the response, I knew it was a Melastom I just couldn't narrow it down. I'll do some more research.


----------



## Frogtofall

Some ferns today! 
Pyrrosia nummularifolia 









Lemmaphyllum microphyllum 









Unknown (maybe another Pyrrosia?)


----------



## hydrophyte

Frogtofall said:


> Some ferns today!
> Pyrrosia nummularifolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown (maybe another Pyrrosia?)


Wow look at the fertile fronds on those little ferns. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Just bought this one  Selaginella mollis


----------



## epiphytes etc.

penfold said:


> Nice! Looks like my H. latifolia. Mine has leaves nearly that big and thick like cardboard.


Looks like loyceandrewsiana to me. Antone, got any flower pics?


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> Looks like loyceandrewsiana to me. Antone, got any flower pics?


One of them is labeled H loyceandrewsiana but I believe they are really both H latifolia.

Edit: After looking at some info on the web, I may have to change one of those labels. Ahhhh the good ol' game of putting names to Hoyas...


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Loyceandrewsiana typically has thicker leaves than latifolia, up to 1/4" thick. It has the heaviest leaves of any Hoya.


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Got this thing from Malaysia. Anyone have any idea what it is?
> 
> No idea what this is either. It's from Malaysia also. I thought it might be some type of Monolena but it's got no caudex. Any ideas?


Looks like it could be some sort of Medinilla sp.


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> Loyceandrewsiana typically has thicker leaves than latifolia, up to 1/4" thick. It has the heaviest leaves of any Hoya.


While I'm quite familiar with that, I'm sure you are also aware that foliage has little to do with proper taxonomy of most plants. It's all about the sexual reproductive parts. The flowers on H loyceandrewsiana match quite well with the herbarium type specimen of H. latifolia according to Christine Burton. She's written about it a couple times actually. 

Edit: One of her little blurbs about it that I found... http://www.psthehoyan.com/PSTheHoyan12_3.htm



JoshH said:


> Looks like it could be some sort of Medinilla sp.


I could see that. Hopefully it survives long enough to flower. The Sonerila looking thing is flowering right now and I plan to attempt to pollinate them if I can.


----------



## pumiliochaser

Some quick shots from my vivaria, a few weeks ago.


----------



## Manuran

pumiliochaser said:


> Some quick shots from my vivaria, a few weeks ago.


Hi Steve,
Do you know anything about your Pilea? 
Thanks!


----------



## Wim van den Berg

pumiliochaser said:


> Some quick shots from my vivaria, a few weeks ago.


nice plants...Better remove the sticky scale insekt on the Anthurium leaf and send it to me ...i know what to do with it


----------



## pumiliochaser

Hi Chuck,

Sadly, I don't know much about it. It came in a mixed, grab bag of cuttings from Justin Yeager. It's finally growing well for me.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Henrya insularis


----------



## phender

I have to admit that I am not sure if this is the top of the leaf or the underside, but I like it.
Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes







[/URL]


----------



## Manuran

I've posted this one before as a single stem, but after several years I have a nice group of plants growing. It is a nice glaucous species of Rhodospatha, similar to the ones from Peru that were more common in the plant trade several years back. The big difference is the light bluish gray color of the older leaves. Anyway, as a group you can see the leaves in all the stages of color it goes through. From the bright pink as it emerges to a salmon color, then the purple tones start showing, to the green and glaucous leaves. It's one of my favorite aroids.


----------



## Frogtofall

Definitely a genus that needs more representation in the hobby/horticulture. I also wish there were more Pellionia out there too.


----------



## puremanb

Ever since I got my pitcher plant and put it in my vivarium, it's gone absolutely crazy and is making so many new pitchers. When I got it it had no pitchers and now I'm getting a new one every few weeks. It's about 90 degrees at that spot gets sprayed directly with a mister, it takes in hundreds of spring tails per pitcher. Can't believe I read these things don't like vivarium conditions.


----------



## Trickishleaf

puremanb said:


> Ever since I got my pitcher plant and put it in my vivarium, it's gone absolutely crazy and is making so many new pitchers. When I got it it had no pitchers and now I'm getting a new one every few weeks. It's about 90 degrees at that spot gets sprayed directly with a mister, it takes in hundreds of spring tails per pitcher. Can't believe I read these things don't like vivarium conditions.


Isn't that some type of Nepenthes? I hear some of them do quite well in Vivs.


----------



## Spaff




----------



## pdfCrazy

Spaff said:


>


Zach, what is this? I have a bunch of it. Mines a bit more "chocolatey" looking though? This pic looks outdoors though, so maybe the lighting.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Trickishleaf said:


> Isn't that some type of Nepenthes? I hear some of them do quite well in Vivs.


Typically, they do too well in vivs, IME.


----------



## Spaff

Chris, I actually don't know the genus. We grow it outside, but I've taken a small piece to try in a large viv. It gets these bright purple flowers on tall spikes. Jason E. posted the flower of a white species in the "What Have You Got Blooming?" thread.


----------



## Nick

pdfCrazy said:


> Zach, what is this? I have a bunch of it. Mines a bit more "chocolatey" looking though? This pic looks outdoors though, so maybe the lighting.


Pseuderanthemum alata


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I don't think the flower I posted is Pseuderanthemum. Mine is a short lived little forb, maybe 6" tall, not very dense, and reseeds everywhere.


----------



## Nick

epiphytes etc. said:


> I don't think the flower I posted is Pseuderanthemum. Mine is a short lived little forb, maybe 6" tall, not very dense, and reseeds everywhere.


Jason, I was referring to the plant Zach posted.

Edit: sorry, didn't see Zach mentioned a plant you posted as similiar...


----------



## Spaff

Thanks for the ID Nick!



epiphytes etc. said:


> I don't think the flower I posted is Pseuderanthemum. Mine is a short lived little forb, maybe 6" tall, not very dense, and reseeds everywhere.


Should have said similar genus, same family...

This is what I have with blooms very similar to the one you posted










It's a rampant greenhouse weed here, and these just popped up in a bare spot in the yard. This one gets taller in a viv than I've seen it outside and like yours, seeds like crazy.


----------



## LexisaurusRex

Monstera obliqua! Swiss cheese vine. Deffinately one if my favorites


----------



## pdfCrazy

Zach, this is what I was thinking as that same plant above. Not so sure now. Freshly planted tank.


----------



## Spaff

Looks the same to me Chris. My pictures are the result of outdoor grown plants, so natural light, etc. affects the coloration and growth habit. I'd suggest putting this in a fairly tall tank, though. My outdoor plants seem to keep that rosette growth habit in moderately shady conditions, but flower spikes reach ~18" tall. Plants grown in pretty deep shade also seem to produce a stem rather than a rosette.


----------



## hydrophyte

This is ripairum foliage.

I have the bonsai planting in my 6.5g tank growing pretty well.

This shot shows the Montezuma cypress foliage.










And here is the _Cephalanthus occidentalis_ buttonbush.










The whole tank from a week ago...


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Volunteer bromeliads, most likely either Aechmea recurvata or Acanthostachys strobilacea.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Heliamphora minor



and showing it's first adult form pitcher!


----------



## LexisaurusRex

BonnieLorraine said:


> Heliamphora minor


I'm working on germinating these and some other carnivorous plants. Did you grow it from seeds?


----------



## fishman9809

Native to Peru. Labelled as Peperomia sp. 


DSC_0008 by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## BonnieLorraine

LexiandScott said:


> I'm working on germinating these and some other carnivorous plants. Did you grow it from seeds?


Not from seed, I got a small minor and nutans in a trade and have been slowly acclimating them to the greenhouse (they come from terrariums). Both seem to be doing well so far. Where did you find seeds for these? I've seen Ceph seeds on occasion, but never Heli seed. I just got my first Nepenthes seed in the mail and am anxious to try those.


----------



## Noel Calvert

hello everyone:
Noel Calvert here. I have a completely ludicrous obsession for plants, and I love these little frogs too. I live here in South West Colombia on an island called Tumaco. 
I found some tiny brown tree frogs that I assume are possibly dart frogs though they do not seem to be poisonous. 
I have also found quite a large number of foliage plants, orchids, and some very nice specimens for terrariums. I do not know if you guys would be interested in seeing what I may have available to obtain in the next few weeks, but here is a Skydrive link directly to some of the plants I have. 
http://sdrv.ms/1cvPzMs
Here is a great photo of a Syngonium that stays small (I have had it over a year here in Tumaco and it is under a foot long), and is very attractive.








Feel free to contact me regarding the plants, or for random communication of any type within reason.
Sincerely:
Noel Calvert


----------



## toksyn

*Selaginella siamensis "Hieron"*









*Selaginella versicolor*









*Selaginella sp.*









*Selaginella willdenowii "Variegated"*


----------



## Frogtofall

Probably the coolest plant I've had in recent memory. Had tried to grow this one before but it bested me. Thanks to good friend, I have this beautiful specimen. Hoya spartioides, the broom Hoya.

What's neat about this species is that it sheds its leaves and instead photosynthesis is accomplished through the peduncles which contain chlorophyll. VERY cool, fairly rare and fairly difficult to cultivate plant. I hope I don't kill it.  

Hoya spartioides


----------



## jacobi

toksyn said:


> *Selaginella siamensis "Hieron"*


Is that the actual colour??


----------



## toksyn

It's actually is, and in person it has a deep iridescence that I can't capture with my camera.



jacobi said:


> Is that the actual colour??


----------



## Dendro Dave

toksyn said:


> *Selaginella siamensis "Hieron"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Selaginella versicolor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Selaginella sp.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Selaginella willdenowii "Variegated"*


I know where you've been shopping 

I got Hieron, thought I killed it but thankfully it is coming back


----------



## pdfCrazy

Pyrrosia Christii. To my knowledge, one of 3 in the country.


----------



## Frogtofall

pdfCrazy said:


> Pyrrosia Christii. To my knowledge, one of 3 in the country.


Ahem, Pyrrosia christii. Lower case for the species name. Pet pieve... 

Nice plant. Hard to tell the size. Is this a larger leaved species?


----------



## pdfCrazy

Frogtofall said:


> Ahem, Pyrrosia christii. Lower case for the species name. Pet pieve...
> 
> Nice plant. Hard to tell the size. Is this a larger leaved species?


Heres a pic with a lighter next to it....lighter IS in the background by a couple inches making the plant look larger.


----------



## Frogtofall

pdfCrazy said:


> Heres a pic with a lighter next to it....lighter IS in the background by a couple inches making the plant look larger.


Very cool. When can I get a piece? Ha!


----------



## Frogtofall

Some kind of fern. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## pdfCrazy

Its a Pyrrosia, most likely a lingua variety, there are quite a few. I'm sure your beign rhetorical though right ;-)


----------



## jacobi

These are cute together


----------



## Frogtofall

pdfCrazy said:


> Its a Pyrrosia, most likely a lingua variety, there are quite a few. I'm sure your beign rhetorical though right ;-)


No, I wasn't being facetious. I don't know fern IDs very well at all so I try to get help when I can. I can grow them but thats about the extent of it. Haha!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

IMO, the prettiest leaves of any ficus ....

Ficus petiolaris ssp. petiolaris


----------



## epiphytes etc.

What the hell ....

F. petiolaris ssp. palmeri


----------



## fishman9809

Lots of nice growth on Poaceae sp. Peru from toksyn:

Poaceae sp. Peru by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr

Not a new plant to this thread as I posted a couple pages back, but my Peperomia sp. from Peru seems to be doing well and it growing very nicely:

Peperomia sp. by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## hydrophyte

I have a _Ficus petiolaris_ that I have been growing as a dwarfed tree. It's one of my favorites. I really like the foliage.


----------



## fishman9809

Sorry to post without pictures, but I managed to get a hold of a division of the xerophytic orchid Oeceoclades roseovariegata. I'm really excited to get it! The leaves looks amazing and I'm happy to be adding another xerophytic orchid to my collection (the other one in my possession being Oncidium cebolleta)


----------



## epiphytes etc.

You should change your tag to Trichocentrum cebolleta. I love this plant, and all xeric orchids. I have this one, Oeceoclades roseovariegata, O. decaryana, O. quadriloba, O. Sp. Belo, O. calcarata, Eulophia petersi (2 clones), E. taitensis, Pleurothallus teres, and a few more, like Brassavola nodosa and some hybrids thereof.


----------



## fishman9809

I will change the tag right now. Everywhere I've seen uses Oncidium still (which is odd considering how outdated that name appears to be). Xerophytic orchids have gained my attention but I think that my heart still lies with tropical orchids (probably just because of how diverse and beautiful they are)

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## toksyn

*Selaginella sericea "Bronze"*


----------



## goof901

toksyn said:


> *Selaginella sericea "Bronze"*


Dude, you have a beast collection of selaginella!


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Peperomia bicolor



Pilea species



Peperomia species with little windows on top of the leaves


----------



## Otis

Orchid with Microgramma sp. vaccinifolia or percussa (?), and Bulbo. algense 'small form' on the right. The purple on the orchid is very speckled and has gotten more purple under high light, very pretty!


----------



## Frogtofall

BonnieLorraine said:


> Peperomia bicolor
> 
> [/URL




I believe this is Pep trinervis. Pep bicolor has a single grayish-white, prominent midvein.


----------



## fishman9809

This is what the plant I have labelled as P. bicolor looks like (forgive the horribly dirty glass, haven't cleaned the terrarium in a few weeks):


----------



## phender

I'm posting this fern because I like it, but also to get a possible ID. It was a volunteer, but I don't know if it came from some of Chuck's moss or from a now defunct orchid. It has a twisty growth habit. I don't know if that is because if its placement or if it always grows that way, but its kind of cool.
From close to far:


----------



## Manuran

Hi Phil,
I get a lot of that fern from using new zealand sphagnum. At least that seems to be the origin.


----------



## phender

Manuran said:


> Hi Phil,
> I get a lot of that fern from using new zealand sphagnum. At least that seems to be the origin.


Thanks Chuck. There is certainly New Zealand sphagnum in there as well. I kind of like it. I will probably end up having to remove it in the near future, but I am seeing some smaller one's popping up near the original. It might be one of those things that I pull out and then keeps growing back. As long as it stays in the same general area, I think I am OK with that.


----------



## Frogtofall

Little Peruvian Begonia









I still don't know what this is but it gets more and more beautiful everyday.


----------



## stemcellular

Some leafy goodness


----------



## stemcellular

And a neat columnea collected in suriname


----------



## dendrothusiast

Frogtofall said:


> Little Peruvian Begonia


That's a charmer for sure, put me down for a cutting if ever you'd like a trade for something. Those begonia types are awesome and seems more people are having luck growing them.


----------



## Frogtofall

dendrothusiast said:


> That's a charmer for sure, put me down for a cutting if ever you'd like a trade for something. Those begonia types are awesome and seems more people are having luck growing them.


If it doesn't melt away on me I'll be surprised.


----------



## stemcellular

I've got it growing like a weed in my Peruvian tank. A lot like Lita but way easier to grow.


----------



## Spaff

stemcellular said:


> I've got it growing like a weed in my Peruvian tank. A lot like Lita but way easier to grow.


If you ever have some extra, I'd like to try it again. The pieces I got from your pack melted 3 days out of the box. I don't think it liked the heat during shipping


----------



## skanderson

been getting ready to dig about 50 pounds of excess growht out of the big viv and noticed this coming back. any quesses?


----------



## jckee1

I have been having good luck with Lita and Maldonado growing on mossy pieces of cork and Lita is even scrambling up glass. Wish there was more info on these guys.


----------



## JoshH

Nepenthes hybrid


Unidentified Melastomataceae


Unidentified Melastomataceae


----------



## JoshH

And the wonderful Peperomia cf. eburnea


----------



## NathanB

JoshH said:


> And the wonderful Peperomia cf. eburnea


Where is this Josh?


----------



## JoshH

Local orchid greenhouse. This is the exact same material that originally went around as P. hernandifolia a few years back.


----------



## stemcellular

Spaff said:


> If you ever have some extra, I'd like to try it again. The pieces I got from your pack melted 3 days out of the box. I don't think it liked the heat during shipping


Doubt it was heat, esp if it arrived in one piece. Sadly it's hard to get established but once it is its a weed.


----------



## Spaff

It was down to stems and very few leaves once it arrived. The rest was brown mush in the bottom of the bag. A few things in there melted down to stems, but I've gotten most to recover. I assumed heat caused it since it was spread across a few different species.


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> Unidentified Melastomataceae


You sure this is a Melastom? Looks an awful lot like a Hoffmannia species...


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> You sure this is a Melastom? Looks an awful lot like a Hoffmannia species...


I completely agree. I'm just going by the new growth formation and trichomes...both are similar to Miconia sp. I'm sure we'll know in the next year or so depending on how big it gets.


----------



## theroc1217

epiphytes etc. said:


> You should change your tag to Trichocentrum cebolleta. I love this plant, and all xeric orchids. I have this one, Oeceoclades roseovariegata, O. decaryana, O. quadriloba, O. Sp. Belo, O. calcarata, Eulophia petersi (2 clones), E. taitensis, Pleurothallus teres, and a few more, like Brassavola nodosa and some hybrids thereof.


Any was I could get a(nother) division of the teres? I've been looking for it other places but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## whitethumb

whats the name of this peperomia?



BonnieLorraine said:


> Peperomia species with little windows on top of the leaves


----------



## jckee1

Not a great picture but here is my Maldonado I received not too long ago. Of course when I first got it and placed it in the moss, The original leaves started to melt. You can still see what is left of them but the stems stay intact and new growth has commenced.


----------



## jckee1

Hope it becomes a weed for me! Where can I find more info on the Gobenia section? I am liking these quite a bit.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

theroc1217 said:


> Any was I could get a(nother) division of the teres? I've been looking for it other places but can't find it anywhere.


Shoot me a pm, I'm sure I can do something.


----------



## Manuran

jckee1 said:


> Not a great picture but here is my Maldonado I received not too long ago. Of course when I first got it and placed it in the moss, The original leaves started to melt. You can still see what is left of them but the stems stay intact and new growth has commenced.


Is the Peru species mentioned by Antone and Ray, the same plant as this Maldonado one?


----------



## JonRich

toksyn said:


> *Selaginella siamensis "Hieron"*


I was wondering what this was . Got it as a few cuttings a year ago . I now have a 10"x20" tray full of it. (it's pushing the lid up full ). I haven't put any into my tanks because I felt it would become weedy. Id love to see it in a tank if anyone has pix.


----------



## JoshH

sp. collected in Maldonado, EC (Colombian and Ecuadorian border) around 5000' elevation.


----------



## Manuran

JonRich said:


> I was wondering what this was . Got it as a few cuttings a year ago . I now have a 10"x20" tray full of it. (it's pushing the lid up full ). I haven't put any into my tanks because I felt it would become weedy. Id love to see it in a tank if anyone has pix.


Could you be confusing Selaginella uncinata, with the species pictured. Selaginella uncinata is much more readily available, than S. siamensis.


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> sp. collected in Maldonado, EC (Colombian and Ecuadorian border) around 5000' elevation.


Nice Josh. I was asking because (as you wrote) the Maldonado area isn't in Peru.
In fact, I don't think Gobenia type begonias occur in Peru


----------



## JonRich

Manuran said:


> Could you be confusing Selaginella uncinata, with the species pictured. Selaginella uncinata is much more readily available, than S. siamensis.


Maybe . Here is a pic. Hard to get my phone to focus. I'll get better pix with a real camera tomorrow . This pic washes out the iridescent blues a bit. 

I host the NY Frog monthly meetings and usually after the meet there are cutting left and I just toss them in one of 2 nurseries I have on a rack. Not even sure of 1/2 the plants in there , but they are all doing well.


----------



## jckee1

Wow, nice plants Josh. Hope mine gets like that. Chuck, so what is the one that is said to be Peruvian? I was thinking this was a third species in cultivation.


----------



## JonRich

Some of what's in there if anyone can help ID


----------



## Manuran

jckee1 said:


> Wow, nice plants Josh. Hope mine gets like that. Chuck, so what is the one that is said to be Peruvian? I was thinking this was a third species in cultivation.


That is what I was asking. I couldn't tell if what Ray, Antone, and you were talking about the same plant or not.


----------



## jckee1

Is Maldonado the plant Marni collected?


----------



## JoshH

jckee1 said:


> Is Maldonado the plant Marni collected?


I believe so.


----------



## Manuran

When I first saw Josh's plant, I was thinking it was similar to Marni's Gobenia.
Marni never mentioned to me that her plant was from Maldonado though. 
But, I never did ask.


----------



## JoshH

Yep. The collection data I had came directly from her. It's really an amazingly tolerant plant. I have it on living walls, drier tanks, bowls, wet tanks, warm, cool, doesnt matter. Grows super fast too.


----------



## Frogtofall

We'll see about that. Haha!


----------



## jckee1

Manuran said:


> That is what I was asking. I couldn't tell if what Ray, Antone, and you were talking about the same plant or not.


No, since there was a little discussion of this section, I thought I would throw a picture of my plants in but assumed they were different plants. Sorry for the confusion. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

JoshH said:


> Yep. The collection data I had came directly from her. It's really an amazingly tolerant plant. I have it on living walls, drier tanks, bowls, wet tanks, warm, cool, doesnt matter. Grows super fast too.


Good to know. Hope it continues to do well for me. Lita has done well for me also. Sp are there any others that are in cultivation?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

JonRich said:


>


Is this a form of _P. emarginella_?


----------



## Dendro Dave

JonRich said:


> I was wondering what this was . Got it as a few cuttings a year ago . I now have a 10"x20" tray full of it. (it's pushing the lid up full ). I haven't put any into my tanks because I felt it would become weedy. Id love to see it in a tank if anyone has pix.





Manuran said:


> Could you be confusing Selaginella uncinata, with the species pictured. Selaginella uncinata is much more readily available, than S. siamensis.





JonRich said:


> Maybe . Here is a pic. Hard to get my phone to focus. I'll get better pix with a real camera tomorrow . This pic washes out the iridescent blues a bit.
> 
> I host the NY Frog monthly meetings and usually after the meet there are cutting left and I just toss them in one of 2 nurseries I have on a rack. Not even sure of 1/2 the plants in there , but they are all doing well.



I concur. Selaginella uncinata is way way more common. As far as I know the only source, or at least 1 of very few for siamensis is a plant dealer out of Thailand (That's who I got mine from), so unless someone was very kind and gifted you a cutting of a pretty rare Selaginella then ya it is probably uncinata.

The Selaginella siamensis "Hieron" is very similar though except it is said to have a more upright growth habit. But it is so rare there aren't even a lot of pics of it online, and Toksyn's show remarkable iridescence, while other pics look more like uncinata's typical iridescence (though there are some really good pics out there of uncinata's iridescence). 

So I'm expecting it to only be about as iridescent as uncinata on average (That's pretty good, as nice mature uncinata really glows), but if it turns out to be more so that would be great. Mine is slowly coming back after dying off when I first got it. Just starting to show some iridescence on the leaflets now. I'm not touching it though till it gets a lot bigger, don't wanna risk taking a cutting to early


----------



## JonRich

Dendro Dave said:


> I concur. Selaginella uncinata is way way more common. As far as I know the only source, or at least 1 of very few for siamensis is a plant dealer out of Thailand (That's who I got mine from), so unless someone was very kind and gifted you a cutting of a pretty rare Selaginella then ya it is probably uncinata.
> 
> The Selaginella siamensis "Hieron" is very similar though except it is said to have a more upright growth habit. But it is so rare there aren't even a lot of pics of it online, and Toksyn's show remarkable iridescence, while other pics look more like uncinata's typical iridescence (though there are some really good pics out there of uncinata's iridescence).
> 
> So I'm expecting it to only be about as iridescent as uncinata on average (That's pretty good, as nice mature uncinata really glows), but if it turns out to be more so that would be great. Mine is slowly coming back after dying off when I first got it. Just starting to show some iridescence on the leaflets now. I'm not touching it though till it gets a lot bigger, don't wanna risk taking a cutting to early


Thanks for the clearification. Guess I'll put some in my 40g and see how it turns out.


----------



## Dendro Dave

JonRich said:


> Thanks for the clearification. Guess I'll put some in my 40g and see how it turns out.


Ya, I would... It is one of my favorite plants. Makes a viv look nice an lush when it is grown in and fills in around the base of taller plants. The only issue I have with it is it likes to creep onto my moss foreground if I don't setup rock/driftwood barriers and also smother smaller plants. 

Basically my planting scheme for current and especially future vivs as money and plant propagation permits is...

moss foreground, fore/midground uncinata/siamensis (iridescent), midground blue oxalis (Parochetus communis) (blue flowers), and jewel orchids (metallic gold/silver veins), then for the back of the floor area Microsorum thailandicum (iridescent), begonia pavonina (iridescent) ecbolium viride ( kinda turquoise flower) and commelina communis (blue flower). Side/backgrounds with mini orchids and stuff.

Of course some others stuff thrown in there too, like some gesneriads and orchids, utricularia, other blue flower experiments etc..etc.. 

Some of the plants mentioned are discussed here..
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs-5.html


----------



## EricM

here are some things that have settled in well
unknown aroid from Columbia
unknown aroid 
Philo. andreneanum velour
Schistomatoglottis silver leaf
Monstera panaman
Nautilocalyx sp. peru
Philo. costa rica 
Philo. ecuador
Syngonium sp.
Syngonium black
Rhodospatha sp. glaucous peru

If anyone has any further info please post
thanks
Eric


----------



## Manuran

Hi Eric,
On your Rhodospatha, what is your lighting like? That photo puzzles me as I have never seen it take that leaf shape or that color before. 
Thanks.


----------



## dendrothusiast

EricM said:


> here are some things that have settled in well
> unknown aroid from Columbia
> unknown aroid
> Philo. andreneanum velour
> Schistomatoglottis silver leaf
> Monstera panaman
> Nautilocalyx sp. peru
> Philo. costa rica
> Philo. ecuador
> Syngonium sp.
> Syngonium black
> Rhodospatha sp. glaucous peru
> 
> If anyone has any further info please post
> thanks
> Eric


Your syngonium black I think looks like erythrophyllum?


----------



## EricM

Chuck,

The end of the Rhodospatha is pink and it is rambling up and across the tank. There is one 54 watt sunblazer hydroponic t5 overhead.

Hope this helps
Eric


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Eric. It does help.


----------



## jckee1

Eric,
I see you are using hygrolon or something similar with some of your tanks. I have just started messing around with it. How is it working for you?


----------



## Frogtofall

Just got this as a gift from a plant buddy. New to me but I love it. Very neat! 

Crepidomanes minutus


----------



## Trickishleaf

That is a really cool plant!


----------



## frogparty

Like a super fancy Elaphoglossum! Love it


----------



## Trickishleaf

I looked that Crepidomanes up on Google Images. The growth pattern is very cool. Would love to have some on my faux trees.
Is it difficult to obtain?


----------



## Frogtofall

Trickishleaf said:


> I looked that Crepidomanes up on Google Images. The growth pattern is very cool. Would love to have some on my faux trees.
> Is it difficult to obtain?


I honestly have no idea how difficult it is to obtain. I had plant very similar to this once before but thought it was a weedy liverwort or something. It showed up as a volunteer on an imported Huperzia and I didn't pay much attention to it. It disappeared. Wish I would've had the sense to cultivate it. 

Hopefully this one survives.


----------



## JoshH

Unidentified Medinilla


Neat Asian Commelinaceae


Unidentified Melastomataceae


----------



## JoshH

Cavendishia axillaris, Ericaceae


Medinilla balls-headleyi, Melastomataceae


----------



## Frogtofall

Love the Cavendishia. I think we're growing 2 species. Ericaceae are great plants.


----------



## hydrophyte

That commeline is pretty cool. It reminds me of one of those patterned-leaf gingers.


----------



## JoshH

hydrophyte said:


> That commeline is pretty cool. It reminds me of one of those patterned-leaf gingers.


Yep! This one is a Spatholirion sp. that very closely resembles (and grows alongside) certain Scaphochlamys sp.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


> Just got this as a gift from a plant buddy. New to me but I love it. Very neat!
> 
> Crepidomanes minutus


Is this the same as Gonocormus minutus? I am looking for this a while, but i think i better look for a plant buddy.
very nice gift!


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that little fern is pretty sweet.


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Is this the same as Gonocormus minutus? I am looking for this a while, but i think i better look for a plant buddy.
> very nice gift!


I think Gonocormus is a liverwort. This is a fern.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Frogtofall said:


> I think Gonocormus is a liverwort. This is a fern.


Looks like they are synonyms, and ferns according to wiki (Take that with a grain of salt )

"_*Crepidomanes minutm** is a species of fern* in the family Hyménophyllacées .
*Synonyms: *Trichomanes minutum Blume , Trichomanes orbiculatum Ching ex Ogata , Trichomanes palmatum C.Presl , Trichomanes proliferum var. minutum Blume ex Hook. , Trichomanes subtrifidum Mett. Former Christ , Crepidomanes proliferum var minutum (Blume) CAHameed , *Gonocormus minutus (Blume) Bosch* ._"

Crepidomanes minutum - Wikipédia
*==========================================================================================================*

*Anyways since I'm posting, here is some foliage...*

The bushy looking thing is Selaginella apoda, and someone was talking about Faux trees earlier? Apoda would be awesome as some kinda faux tree if you could get it to grow on some kinda skeleton of fake tree trunk and branches. Anyways I recently pulled 2 divisions off the apoda which are what you see in the first pic. The main apoda plant is in 2nd pic. Seems to have really shallow roots and not spread particularly quick, but mine had to recover after arriving from Thailand. I think almost half of it died off initially. I'm hoping my 2 divisions make it. This would be a very cool plant to spread around my vivs. Main plant seems to be happy enough. I like the way it grows, to bad it isn't iridescent... I wish iridescent uncinata stayed really tight and compact like that. I left my iridescent Selaginella siamensis Hieron out of the pics since it is still recovering and someone posted much better pics.

There is also some Pyrrosia pilosellordes growing under the creeping myrtle top left corner and some Parochetus communis (blue oxalis) up against the glass (2nd pic). And some begonia pavonina divisions (I've got 7 going off my original 2 so far). You can see in the 1st pic a slug somehow spawned in the viv and attacked my pavonina, which pisses me off . It also seems to like eating the Parochetus communis. I killed one the other day but now I'm going to have to buy some beer... to umm kill more slugs  

There is also some micro liverwort, african violets, micro/mini gesneriads and microsorum thilandicum (The single leaf one is dead in the 1st pic...it was just a leaf that fell off that I stuck in the ground, the little one under the myrtle in the 2nd pic is ok though)


----------



## rollinkansas

A true rarity for orchid lovers... Pleurothallis dressleri..if you dont know this species, you should...dime in background


----------



## Frogtofall

rollinkansas said:


> A true rarity for orchid lovers... Pleurothallis dressleri..if you dont know this species, you should...dime in background


Love it. One of the few Pleurothallids I actually spent more than a day trying to obtain. Put me on the list!!


----------



## Manuran

rollinkansas said:


> A true rarity for orchid lovers... Pleurothallis dressleri..if you dont know this species, you should...dime in background


I think if people were to see the proportionally giant flowers in addition to the nice leaves, they would be blown away.


----------



## Trickishleaf

I love this pleurothallis. What's the going price on a division?


----------



## fishman9809

Manuran said:


> I think if people were to see the proportionally giant flowers in addition to the nice leaves, they would be blown away.


I love orchids that are disproportionate in their features....something about the way they are just so uniquely strange and beautiful at the same time. This dressleri is one I especially love...but would most likely kill


----------



## Manuran

Wim van den Berg said:


> Is this the same as Gonocormus minutus? I am looking for this a while, but i think i better look for a plant buddy.
> very nice gift!


This is one of those plants where multiple names are used for it, like Bolbitis heteroclita versus Edanyoa difformis. For years, I wasn't sure which was correct for the fern in question. Gonocormus minutus or Crepidomanes minutum. I stopped paying attention, but looking at "the plant list" I guess Crepidomanes minutum is considered the valid name (with some confidence, but not certainty lol) 

Because it has a wide distribution, there is some variation in size and shape. Plus, depending on growing conditions the color and transparency can vary a bit too (in the same plant). It's always a pretty fern though!


----------



## rollinkansas

Manuran said:


> I think if people were to see the proportionally giant flowers in addition to the nice leaves, they would be blown away.


I agree.. One of my mounts is in bud.. I have never been so excited to see an orchid bloom like this before


----------



## LizardLicker

rollinkansas said:


> I agree.. One of my mounts is in bud.. I have never been so excited to see an orchid bloom like this before


Looking forward to the photos...


----------



## Manuran

Another Gobenia type begonia from Ecuador. You can't tell by the photo, but this one has thinner leaves than the others. Makes it appear even more dainty.


----------



## Frogtofall

Went to Selby today for a visit. Thought this orchid was pretty neat. It grows pendulously. For a second, I thought it was a gesneriad. Tag said, Maxillaria sp. from Costa Rica on it.


----------



## toaddrool

JoshH said:


> Cavendishia axillaris, Ericaceae


Where do you get your Cavendishia from? I love collecting Ericads.


----------



## Sammie

Some new acquisitions, first a couple of epiphytic Anthuriums.

_Anthurium scandens_

_Anthurium gracile_ (Crappy pic but the plant is really nice.)

_Anthurium obtusum_ (Bought as obtusum but the leaves looks different from the obtusum I've seen.)


And last but not least, a real looker. 
_Ficus villosa_


----------



## Dendro Dave

Manuran said:


> Another Gobenia type begonia from Ecuador. You can't tell by the photo, but this one has thinner leaves than the others. Makes it appear even more dainty.


Are you seeing any iridescence in that one? Looks like there is a tiny hint of it, and some of the google pics looked like there was a hint of it, but you never know, it doesn't always show in photos or it shows up more in a photo then real life  My quest for iridescent plants is never ending


----------



## Stijn

A nice fern with large, hairy leaves :
Elaphoglossum crinitum


----------



## epiphytes etc.

stijn said:


> a nice fern with large, hairy leaves :
> Elaphoglossum crinitum


me want now!


----------



## Frogtofall

Stijn said:


> A nice fern with large, hairy leaves :
> Elaphoglossum crinitum


Nice! We grow one very similar to this one but the leaves are more lanceolate, not so twisted. I wonder if they are varietals of each other...?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Manuran

Dendro Dave said:


> Are you seeing any iridescence in that one? Looks like there is a tiny hint of it, and some of the google pics looked like there was a hint of it, but you never know, it doesn't always show in photos or it shows up more in a photo then real life  My quest for iridescent plants is never ending


There is a little. Actually a good percentage of these Gobenia types have a little iridescence.


----------



## Manuran

Frogtofall said:


> Nice! We grow one very similar to this one but the leaves are more lanceolate, not so twisted. I wonder if they are varietals of each other...?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


The variation might be because this species is widespread. Then again, it could be another species too. I think a good percentage of the ones around are from Ecuador. 
Here's a young plant that was grown from spore. The parent plant was collected somewhere in the Caribbean (Dominican Republic?) roughly 30 years ago. It's a little different than the other photo. Like with a lot of things, culture probably plays a part too.


----------



## frogparty

Love that fern!!!


----------



## toaddrool

*Sphyrsopermum buxifolium*

_Sphyrospermum buxifolium_. Started from seed in my 20 gallon long vertical vivarium. About 5-6 sibling plants creating a nice cascade effect in the tank.


Sphyrospermum buxifolium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

*Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole', Vireya*

_Rhododendron_ 'Alisa Nicole' 
A cutting of a larger plant I purchased from Bovees nursery a few years ago. I mounted it epihytically in a mound of living moss and it has since doubled in size. Its trying sooo hard to reach more light, when it does, it will probably really take off.

This is a tropical _Rhododendron_, a type of Vireya.


Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Dendro Dave

Manuran said:


> There is a little. Actually a good percentage of these Gobenia types have a little iridescence.


Well shucks then, put me on the list  I'll have to do some digging around the internetz to see if I can find some source. Feel free to share


----------



## Julio

Manuran said:


> The variation might be because this species is widespread. Then again, it could be another species too. I think a good percentage of the ones around are from Ecuador.
> Here's a young plant that was grown from spore. The parent plant was collected somewhere in the Caribbean (Dominican Republic?) roughly 30 years ago. It's a little different than the other photo. Like with a lot of things, culture probably plays a part too.


is a Dominican plant, will ask my mom and see if she's seen, prob has it in her yard for all i know.


----------



## hydrophyte

This plant is really cool!



Sammie said:


> _Anthurium scandens_


----------



## Dendro Dave

hydrophyte said:


> This plant is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Anthurium scandens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have this plant years ago. Does anyone have solid info on the edibility of the berries? I've found conflicting information every time I've googled for the info.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishman9809

hydrophyte said:


> This plant is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Anthurium scandens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It grows really slow for me but seems to love viv conditions and looks epic. I highly recommend trying to get a hold of some
Click to expand...


----------



## Frogtofall

Dendro Dave said:


> hydrophyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> This plant is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have this plant years ago. Does anyone have solid info on the edibility of the berries? I've found conflicting information every time I've googled for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... When ours make fruit, I always notice that it's just huge seed in there. Not much to actually eat. I'm not sure it's worth trying to consume.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuran

I started lowering the humidity in one of my Gobenia begonia tanks, just to harden the leaves a little.
And the new leaves started coming out pink.  I assume they will eventually turn to blue green, but we will see. This particular plant is kept in low light, just to keep the mature leaves on the blue side. So the new leaves turning pink is a surprise as you usually see this in plants grown in high light. I thought this was a little interesting.


----------



## gnathaniel

That's a beautiful Begonia! Have the temperatures in your tank remained consistent with the humidity drop? A lot of my orchids 'purple up' with anthocyanins in response to high light or cool temps.


----------



## Manuran

gnathaniel said:


> That's a beautiful Begonia! Have the temperatures in your tank remained consistent with the humidity drop? A lot of my orchids 'purple up' with anthocyanins in response to high light or cool temps.


Hi Nat,
Yes, this one is in a terrarium in an air-conditioned room. Always has been in this room, so the temps are pretty stable.


----------



## hydrophyte

This is another new riparium setup that I put together for a group of _Betta schalleri_, a really cool species betta that grows big (to 4"!).

I have a few pretty cool plants in this tank including a couple of swamp palms and other stuff.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I like the leaf litter in the aquarium. I'm not sure that is something I've ever seen before, so kudos to you for that


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Not really vivarium appropriate, but still cool, the Heliamphoras and Nepenthes I just received from Germany. He forgot to ship most of the highland Nepenthes I ordered but hopefully I get those later this month.





Here is what's in the tray:

Heliamphora minor "Burgundy Black"
Heliamphora hispida
Heliamphora chimantensis (Chimanta) 2 clones
Heliamphora heterodoxa
Heliamphora ionasii
Heliamphora elongata (Ilu Tepui)
Heliamphora pulchella (Chimanta Tepui, Venezuela)
Heliamphora nutans (Yuruani Tepui)
Heliamphora ciliata
Heliamphora tatei var. neblinae x hispida (Cerro Neblina, Venezuela)
Nepenthes flava
Nepenthes inermis
Nepenthes lavicola
Nepenthes lowii
Nepenthes jamban

And what should be in the next order:

Nepenthes spathulata (Sumatra)
Nepenthes hamata x3
Nepenthes dubia (Gunugn Talamau, West Sumatra)
Nepenthes macrophylla (Gunung Trusmadi, Borneo)
Nepenthes rajah (Mt. Kinabalu, Borneo)
Nepenthes macfarlanei (Genting Highlands, Peninsula Malaysia)
Nepenthes aristolochioides (Sumatra)
Nepenthes edwardsiana


----------



## Dendro Dave

Bonnie could you get into utricularia and then become my personal supplier. I'm so tired of people trying to price gouge me on 1x1" plugs or even smaller portions ;( 

I've managed with those in the past (till I let my vivs go wild and block out their sun), but I do much better with larger portions. I can't even get large portions of sandersoni easily.

Babui, biloba, and graminifolia are tops on my list, and any small white, or red ones too 

When I'm not so broke I'm going to try a large order from here...
http://www.bestcarnivorousplants.net/index.php?node=cat&id=20-utricularia-terrestrial


----------



## JoshH

They're all definitely viv appropriate. I'd say all of them could spend the next 3 or 4 years in a 40g breeder under T5s.


----------



## theroc1217

BonnieLorraine said:


> Not really vivarium appropriate, but still cool, the Heliamphoras and Nepenthes I just received from Germany. He forgot to ship most of the highland Nepenthes I ordered but hopefully I get those later this month.


Can you not make a bog style vivarium? I guess it would be more of just a bog with walls.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

These all need a significant night drop to thrive, preferably into the upper 50's/lower 60's, would be rather hard to do that in a terrarium. Not really bog plants like the Sarracenias or fly traps, Heliamphoras come from rocky soil with lots of rain fall but very well draining soil, Nepenthes also need very well draining soil.


----------



## Spaff

Many of the most common Heliamphoras would do fine in vivs provided they receive high enough light. I was growing H. pulchella in my orchid tank (which is basically set up just like a dart tank with a computer fan), and it did fantastic until in tank temps spiked to the mid-90s for a few weeks in summer. As long as it was kept 80-66F, it grew very well and quickly. I've heard H. minor is even more tolerant. The biggest issue I had with them is providing enough light. Mine was under T-5s and then I had an LED spotlight aimed directly on it. The nectar spoons showed signs that they were just barely receiving adequate light.


----------



## Spaff

Spaff said:


> Many of the most common Heliamphoras would do fine in vivs provided they receive high enough light. I was growing H. pulchella in my orchid tank (which is basically set up just like a dart tank with a computer fan), and it did fantastic until in tank temps spiked to the mid-90s for a few weeks in summer. As long as it was kept 80-66F, it grew very well and quickly. I've heard H. minor is even more tolerant. The biggest issue I had with them is providing enough light. Mine was under T-5s and then I had an LED spotlight aimed directly on it. The nectar spoons showed signs that they were just barely receiving adequate light.


Just to clarify this, 80-66 is a daily high-low range in my room, not a safe range of suitable, stable temps for Helis. These do need a fairly significant drop in night temps.


----------



## manhandle

pdfCrazy said:


> . To my knowledge, one of 3 in the country.




Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Manuran said:


> This was tagged as Aspidogyne mystacina Green form, but after seeing the flowers I question that identification. I now just have it tagged as Aspidogyne sp. The leaves are the best part as in other jewel orchids. While not as flashy as some others, it is still quite pretty.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the flowers.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/1344977-post3309.html


Chuck,

How is this one doing for you? And were you ever able to acquire the other form?


Todd


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Chuck,
> 
> How is this one doing for you? And were you ever able to acquire the other form?
> 
> 
> Todd


No, I haven't found a brown one yet, but I haven't been looking recently. I figured I would just wait until Ecuagenera has some for sale.

As for the green one, it is doing fine. I tried selfing the flowers, but I didn't get any seed.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Cool. 
Glad to hear the green one is doing well for you at least.
Did you ever confirm either way whether it was A. mystacina?

Todd


----------



## Nick

Nice unknown begonia from Ecuador via ABG and an Episcia from Panama...


----------



## epiphytes etc.

In the Episcia pic, what this the plant to the right of it?


----------



## Nick

epiphytes etc. said:


> In the Episcia pic, what this the plant to the right of it?


Nautilocaylx pemphidius


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nick,

Are both those pics of the same Begonia?



Todd


----------



## Nick

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Nick,
> 
> Are both those pics of the same Begonia?
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd, yes they are. Here's a pic for size reference. It's like a large 'lita' but after speaking with Chuck we believe it is not in the Gobenia section.

I obtained it from a good friend and long time frogger who got it from Ron years ago.

Nick


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I kinda reminds of glabra as well as Gobenias... very interesting!

It definitely looks thicker and stronger than the Gobenias.
Has it been difficult to grow?


Todd


----------



## Nick

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I kinda reminds of glabra as well as Gobenias... very interesting!
> 
> It definitely looks thicker and stronger than the Gobenias.
> Has it been difficult to grow?
> 
> 
> Todd


That is a good description of it, somewhere between glabra and the Gobenias. It is thicker and "waxier" than the Gobenias, but then again most people grow them in very high humidity producing thinner leaves. I do have some lita that was grown in lower humidity and is thicker leaved and more textured like this unknown. It doesn't grow as fast as glabra.

It is relatively easy to grow once established. It can be tricky to start from cuttings. But doesn't seem to mind higher temps versus some of the Gobenias. Probably comes from much lower elevation.


----------



## theroc1217

pdfCrazy said:


> Pyrrosia Christii. To my knowledge, one of 3 in the country.


What's the scale on those leaves? This looks fantastic, I would love to get one of these for my all fern vivarium. Where did you get it, and how hard was it to establish? I'd love to get a cutting once it gets large enough.


----------



## RSS

Since someone was speaking of Utricularia sanderonii, I figured I'd post a few photos from a few weeks back.

Exo-terra nano tall with a nice overgrown lawn of Utricularia sanderonii 'Blue'.

DSC_0010 by randallsimpson, on Flickr

I only get a few flowers at a time from this clone.

Utricularia sandersonii 'Blue' by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Can get a bit weedy.

Utricularia sandersonii 'Blue' by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Just for fun, here is the first photo I took of the original cutting back in Oct 11, it was just 1-2 leaves when I first planted it.

Utricularia sandersonii 'Blue' 29 Oct 2011 Close-up by randallsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Dendro Dave

RSS said:


> Since someone was speaking of Utricularia sanderonii, I figured I'd post a few photos from a few weeks back.
> 
> Exo-terra nano tall with a nice overgrown lawn of Utricularia sanderonii 'Blue'.
> 
> DSC_0010 by randallsimpson, on Flickr
> 
> I only get a few flowers at a time from this clone.
> 
> Utricularia sandersonii 'Blue' by randallsimpson, on Flickr
> 
> Can get a bit weedy.
> 
> Utricularia sandersonii 'Blue' by randallsimpson, on Flickr
> 
> Just for fun, here is the first photo I took of the original cutting back in Oct 11, it was just 1-2 leaves when I first planted it.
> 
> Utricularia sandersonii 'Blue' 29 Oct 2011 Close-up by randallsimpson, on Flickr


That was probably me, and I think the sandersoni I used to have was from you/ebay  (I like you, you sell good portions, not like that one guy who sells a piece with 3 leaves on it and calls it 3 plants!)

I need a good portion if you feel like letting some go


----------



## hydrophyte

I wonder what is the orchid with the larger broad leaves in this shot and what is the _Pleurothallis_ (?) above it and to the right?



RSS said:


>


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9548180299/


----------



## RSS

hydrophyte said:


> I wonder what is the orchid with the larger broad leaves in this shot and what is the _Pleurothallis_ (?) above it and to the right?


The broad leaved orchid is Zootrophion atropurpurea, the one hanging down on the right is a Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes, and the upright orchid on the right is Lepanthese caprimulgus.


----------



## JonRich




----------



## frogparty

A dwarf Amorphophallus?


----------



## JoshH

Looks like a very young Anthurium polyschistum.


----------



## Spaff

I agree with Josh.


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like weed to me!


----------



## JonRich

JoshH said:


> Looks like a very young Anthurium polyschistum.


It is a cutting of Anthurium polyschistum that I had in another tank that was doing well had 6 leaves. I transplanted it in my 40g breeder and all the leaves turned yellow and dropped. A month later it pushed a new leaf , then another. Looks to be doing good with a third leaf in as many weeks.


----------



## JonRich

Here is a Chamaedorea metallica dwarf palm I've had in a 18x18x24 exo terra for about a year. It's still damn near the same size . Only pushed 2 new leaves.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here is another little palm. This is the _Iguanura tenuis_ that I'm growing in my 56G riparium setup. This is a true swamp plant and it likes to grow in the water. The new leaves have this nice copper color.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Well finally got ahold of some *Dendrobium parvulum ssp. huliorum (delicatulum)* after years of looking for it. But Andy hasn't flowered it yet so he doesn't know if they sent him the blue variety or not. There is a white one also, but hopefully I got the blue  ...And it does well. If it doesn't I may have to hit someone up for some more, so if you get some from Andy remember me 










The viv it is in is my old 30 cube after a recent remodel (why it looks kinda crappy). I've got the plant up on the wood "cave" which added much more surface area and hiding places for the frogs and microfauna. Then I surrounded the board it was on with sphag, and there is a mesh vent in the middle of the lid above the plant so it will be grown a little drier and with more air then the rest of the viv. 

But I'm hoping that blue oxalis colonizes the top of the cave, so I may have to move the dendrobium so it doesn't get smothered. We'll see how things go. I'd rather put the dendrobium in the upcoming storm viv which should be finished this month.


----------



## toksyn

*Dischidia acutifolia ALJ-09078*









*Hoya caudata*









*Dischidia sp. "000124" (?)*


----------



## Frogtofall

Love me some Dischidia photos!!


----------



## toksyn

Frogtofall said:


> Love me some Dischidia photos!!


I love me some Dischidia . Nice collection over there at Tropiflora .


----------



## skanderson

great hoyas. i love the catchy name of the third one.


----------



## Frogtofall

Made a little visit to Selby earlier this week and saw this weird Melastome. Not sure what it is but sure was pretty neat.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very neat! I love the textures on Melastomes. 



Todd


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Made a little visit to Selby earlier this week and saw this weird Melastome. Not sure what it is but sure was pretty neat.




Amazing! If Asian, it's probably a Phyllagathis sp. If neotropical, maybe Tococa platyphylla or similar.


----------



## Stijn

I have something similar over here, this one comes from the cloudforests in Madagascar.










Regards,

Stijn


----------



## hydrophyte

I cleaned up my tarantula setup tonight. She has been eating a lot and there was a lot of spider poo on the glass. With the exception of one little aroid those are all dwarf/miniature palms in there.


----------



## Sammie

JonRich said:


> Here is a Chamaedorea metallica dwarf palm I've had in a 18x18x24 exo terra for about a year. It's still damn near the same size . Only pushed 2 new leaves.


I like that woody stemmed plant. What is it?


----------



## JonRich

Sammie said:


> I like that woody stemmed plant. What is it?


Hibiscus!! 😉


----------



## jckee1

Well I've not been too successful at posting but here is a Begonia sp. from the Gobenia section from Pacto, Ecuador.








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Here is the other sp. Begonia also from Pacto.








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Well, I thought I posted these twice, but I guess I did it correctly after all

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuran

I was cleaning up my plants the other day and noticed my little remnant of Philodendron imbe 'Aurea'. I bought a cutting of this plant over 20 years ago, and even then it was pricey. This is the only variegated plant that I grow, and I always pictured a large plant with almost pure white leaves growing up a totem. As expected, it is slow growing because of the lack of chlorophyll. A few years back, my plant dried up and I was left with only a little stub. It is starting to make a come back and I was just marveling at how little chlorophyll this plant has. In good light, the new leaf comes out salmon and then turns white or light green.


----------



## Frogtofall

Reminds me of this select clone of Hoya lacunosa Snow Caps I grew out as an experiment...


----------



## Stijn

2 other nice specimens (Melastomataceae ?) from the cloudforest in Madagascar, 1250 m (4100 ft) elevation.

These were growing together with the previous species I posted.



















Regards,

Stijn


----------



## JoshH

Some new ones

Bertolonia sp.



Nautilocalyx sp. 'Gothenburg'


Nautilocalyx sp. nova


NoID epiphytic fern, Ecuador


----------



## hydrophyte

Do you have any kind of guess what genus that fern might be?


----------



## JoshH

hydrophyte said:


> Do you have any kind of guess what genus that fern might be?


Elaphoglossum or Oleandra sp most likely.


----------



## hydrophyte

I wish we could get more different kinds of ferns up here.


----------



## Manuran

Since everyone is posting such nice Melastomataceae, here's an unknown of mine.


----------



## Trickishleaf

Manuran said:


> Since everyone is posting such nice Melastomataceae, here's an unknown of mine.


That is awesome!


----------



## jckee1

Josh,
That Fern is really cool. Do you have any info on the Bertolonia? Where it is from?
Jim


----------



## Manuran

I doubt this will wow anyone, but this is a recent Rhodospatha acquisition. And unlike the others with the bright new growth, this one is more subtle. I am really liking the light pink growth and the leaves are also a less showy green (but with a little pinkish highlights)


----------



## FroggyKnight

Manuran said:


> I doubt this will wow anyone, but this is a recent Rhodospatha acquisition. And unlike the others with the bright new growth, this one is more subtle. I am really liking the light pink growth and the leaves are also a less showy green (but with a little pinkish highlights)


WOW

So many of these plants on this tread just amaze me. someday I'll read the thread from the beginning, All 215 pages! It will take a while


----------



## jckee1

A tangled mess of vines but the photo shows a favorite of mine. The second Solanum sp. Ex Colombia. I love the color. When I first got this it did well but I suddenly lost a bunch. It is just now starting.g to stage a comeback.








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andersonii85

Been enjoying foliage lately. Some recent plant based projects. No frogs. 

Greenwall:









7 gallon cylinder 









110 gallon- western Ecuador based build









Glass needs a clean on the last one, but as usual work in progress.


----------



## Epiphile

Wow- all of these are amazing. Do you happen to have plant lists for these?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Wow..... i love the first one with the anthurium Cristal clear and wat kind of vriesea is in the second cylinder.
Really amazing how you get a mini blue car underneath the left leaf of the Monolena primuliflora


----------



## andersonii85

Epiphile said:


> Wow- all of these are amazing. Do you happen to have plant lists for these?


Thanks. Don't have running lists for them. Could put one together but not a lot of time available these days.


----------



## andersonii85

Wim van den Berg said:


> Wow..... i love the first one with the anthurium Cristal clear and wat kind of vriesea is in the second cylinder.
> Really amazing how you get a mini blue car underneath the left leaf of the Monolena primuliflora


Glad you enjoyed them. The blue car thing I didn't notice until now...hahaha. Posted the wrong image. 

The green wall anthuriums are A. regale, A. polyschistum, and A. crystallinum. The goal was to have a backdrop of selaginella for them to stand out against. Still needs some growing in. 

The bromeliad in the cylinder is Aechmea organensis- a nice miniature that flowers readily in terrarium conditions.


----------



## hydrophyte

andersonii85 said:


>


That's pretty sweet. What is the green carpeting stuff on the top? Did you build the wall yourself?


----------



## andersonii85

hydrophyte said:


> That's pretty sweet. What is the green carpeting stuff on the top? Did you build the wall yourself?


The carpet is Selaginella. Unsure of the species. Here's a close up 










Built the whole thing myself out of scrap wood and some green wall fabric.


----------



## greenman857

so is it Selaginella_apoda ?

Selaginella apoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have some of this but a rarely have seen anybody else growing it.

Where did you get it?

My plants are no where near as dense.


----------



## Dendro Dave

greenman857 said:


> so is it Selaginella_apoda ?
> 
> Selaginella apoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have some of this but a rarely have seen anybody else growing it.
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> My plants are no where near as dense.


I don't think that is apoda. I have apoda and it grows like this...









It's probably...
selaginella kraussiana


----------



## Frogtofall

I disagree on the kraussiana. Foliage doesn't look right. Selby has this species growing in one of their displays, I'll have to ask what it is.


----------



## TerraFerma

My current favorite (the brown thing)


----------



## Dendro Dave

Frogtofall said:


> I disagree on the kraussiana. Foliage doesn't look right. Selby has this species growing in one of their displays, I'll have to ask what it is.


Probably right, It's a guess mostly  ...Just pretty sure it isn't apoda


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Agreed. That Selaginella is NOT kraussiana. It could be apoda. 

To the person that posted the Selaginella apoda pic. I dont think that is Selaginella apoda. I have personally seen Selaginella apoda in the wild here in Pennsylvania. It grows nothing like that. It carpets like Justin's does on his wall.


Todd


----------



## greenman857

I have what I believe is S apoda growing here on my farm in Vermont. It very loose and scraggly not dense at all.
In fact the patch I have is growing in my lawn. 

I'm not a taxonomist or anything so I really am only going by appearance, and what I have looks like that!?

I really like the way it kind of creeps in amongst the other plant. 
I've grown it pretty bright conditions and various moisture levels with the same results.

i'll try to post a picture when i get a chance .


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Agreed. The few patches Ive found of it in the wild have been loose. I once found a very nice looking piece on a moss covered rock in the middle of a narrow stream.

Ill dig around for photos and see if I cant find them


Todd


----------



## andersonii85

I believe it to be S. apoda but not 100% on the ID. I found it growing in my yard (southern NJ) and have since cultivated it on the rest of my property.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Agreed. That Selaginella is NOT kraussiana. It could be apoda.
> 
> To the person that posted the Selaginella apoda pic. I dont think that is Selaginella apoda. I have personally seen Selaginella apoda in the wild here in Pennsylvania. It grows nothing like that. It carpets like Justin's does on his wall.
> 
> 
> Todd


Have you googled it? Maybe under different conditions it grows differently but the majority from google shows the puff ball form.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Sel...OgyQGYr4GQBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=995

I also have it growing about 6 feet to my right just like that. I got mine from Chonlatit Vuthichai in Thailand. He really seems to know his ferns/selaginella so I'm trusting him and google 

Btw here is his email address if anyone wants to request catalogs [email protected]


----------



## Spaff

Anyone have any idea what this one is? The leaves are quite hairy. It just sort of popped up from the base of other plants I received in a plant package.


----------



## goof901

Maybe clidemia hirta? Looks kind of like it to me


----------



## greenman857

The two Selaginellas I grow in tub in my greenhouse.







Selaginella kraussiana ?









Selaginella apoda ?

Both are growing a moist soil with good light. Also growing in tub, Frogbit, Dwarf Hair Grass, Dwarf Lobelia Cardinalis...


----------



## LoganR

Spaff,

Looks like _Pilea _- possibly _Pilea nummulariifolia_. If not _Pilea_, then some other genus in the Urticaceae.


----------



## theroc1217

hydrophyte said:


> I wish we could get more different kinds of ferns up here.


I'm trying to get some of mine posted soon here. I think I've gotten most of them from you so no huge surprises, but I have a few others that are on their way in/out (not sure) and I hope they'll produce some good foliage soon.


----------



## toksyn

*Ceratostema lanigerum*
I think this is a happy sight for all fellow growers of this species.


----------



## Frogtofall

toksyn said:


> *Ceratostema lanigerum*
> I think this is a happy sight for all fellow growers of this species.


I dunno if my eyes are playing tricks on me but what am I looking at?


----------



## BonnieLorraine

New growth, that species takes forever and a day to put out new leaves. I always do a bit of a happy dance when I see new leaves on mine as well heh.


----------



## dendrothusiast

toksyn said:


> *Ceratostema lanigerum*
> I think this is a happy sight for all fellow growers of this species.


Dev how are you growing yours? I decided not to place mine in my cooled ecuador terrarium because of the extensive care this plant needs and instead have Bonnie caring for mine. Congrats on the growth!


----------



## Frogtofall

BonnieLorraine said:


> New growth, that species takes forever and a day to put out new leaves. I always do a bit of a happy dance when I see new leaves on mine as well heh.


Ah okay. It looked like a moldy stem to me. I've never grown this Ceratostema, only C. alatum and rauhii. Very cool. I may have to get a piece!


----------



## toksyn

I'm growing it on a shelf about a foot under two 4' T5HO. It's not actually in a terrarium or greenhouse, but in open air in my sunroom. I keep my house in the low 70s during the day and it drops about 5 degrees or so at night. It's nestled between bromeliads and orchids - the localized ambient humidity is apparently sufficient to even keep a Dracula happily growing. I think the evaporation and constant replenishment of water help keep everything further cooled and humid. 



dendrothusiast said:


> Dev how are you growing yours? I decided not to place mine in my cooled ecuador terrarium because of the extensive care this plant needs and instead have Bonnie caring for mine. Congrats on the growth!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Spaff said:


> Anyone have any idea what this one is? The leaves are quite hairy. It just sort of popped up from the base of other plants I received in a plant package.


Spaff, I think this is probably a Clidemnia SP. If not, Id bet its a Melastome of some sort.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

That Ceratostema lanigerum is definitely added to my wishlist!


Todd


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I have a bunch of cuttings rooting from a C. lanigerum that should be ready in a month or two, but just a warning, it gets to be a 6' shrub Todd >.>


----------



## readygrown

BonnieLorraine said:


> I have a bunch of cuttings rooting from a C. lanigerum that should be ready in a month or two, but just a warning, it gets to be a 6' shrub Todd >.>


Bonnie, are we on for a sale?

Alan

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## readygrown

My apologies, meant to be a pm.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## readygrown

Since I screwed up the last post, here's an awesome begonia I've been growing for some time.
Begonia 'Pigskin'








Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

toksyn said:


> I'm growing it on a shelf about a foot under two 4' T5HO. It's not actually in a terrarium or greenhouse, but in open air in my sunroom. I keep my house in the low 70s during the day and it drops about 5 degrees or so at night. It's nestled between bromeliads and orchids - the localized ambient humidity is apparently sufficient to even keep a Dracula happily growing. I think the evaporation and constant replenishment of water help keep everything further cooled and humid.


Evaporative cooling is the best, god invented it.


----------



## Frogtofall

A rare mini Aroid with no name. It's full size in this photo...


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Antone, any idea of it's origin?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Antone, 

It reminds me of some of the smaller Anthurium species Ive grown. 
Can you find a geniculum on the plant? It will be between the leaf blade and the leaf petiole.

Todd


----------



## LoganR

Antone,

That aroid is awesome. What was its source? (b/c, like a lot of people seeing it, I covet it  ).


----------



## Frogtofall

I got it from a plant buddy. I had been eyeballing it for the last 3 or 4 years and then he finally was able to get me some. 

All I know is that it is not a naturally occurring plant. It can not be found in the wild.


----------



## LoganR

Thanks. Not a huge fan of hybrids, but it would still look great in a vivarium.


----------



## hydrophyte

Frogtofall said:


> A rare mini Aroid with no name. It's full size in this photo...


That's pretty neat. It has a cool growth habit and textrure.


----------



## Frogtofall

LoganR said:


> Thanks. Not a huge fan of hybrids, but it would still look great in a vivarium.


It is also not a hybrid.


----------



## FroggyKnight

so, I'm not very well versed in keeping plants and their genetics, but how is it not a hybrid if it is not naturally occurring? Is it just a rare phenotype?

gorgeous plant, I'm envious


----------



## Frogtofall

FroggyKnight said:


> so, I'm not very well versed in keeping plants and their genetics, but how is it not a hybrid if it is not naturally occurring? Is it just a rare phenotype?
> 
> gorgeous plant, I'm envious


My understanding is that this plant came into existence as the result of some sort of experiment. It's not a sport or a hybrid. I'll try to find out more. I got the impression it was meant to be kept secret but that was 4 yrs ago. Maybe I can get more info now.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Frogtofall said:


> My understanding is that this plant came into existence as the result of some sort of experiment. It's not a sport or a hybrid. I'll try to find out more. I got the impression it was meant to be kept secret but that was 4 yrs ago. Maybe I can get more info now.


Cool! Gotta love science……….and super secret stuff


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Monolena primuliflora 

I love how new leaves are translucent. 


_DSC3956 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## LoganR

Frogtofall said:


> My understanding is that this plant came into existence as the result of some sort of experiment. It's not a sport or a hybrid. I'll try to find out more. I got the impression it was meant to be kept secret but that was 4 yrs ago. Maybe I can get more info now.


Oh, then it was possibly the result of tissue culturing. A number of new banana and Alocasia varieties have been the result of abnormalities during tissue culturing.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I have a friend who developed some odd Adeniums by exposing the seed to gamma radiation.


----------



## jckee1

Josh,
Nice Picture. Are they seedlings you raised?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

jckee1 said:


> Josh,
> Nice Picture. Are they seedlings you raised?


I got them as small seedlings, the plants are getting a good size now.


----------



## Frogtofall

LoganR said:


> Oh, then it was possibly the result of tissue culturing. A number of new banana and Alocasia varieties have been the result of abnormalities during tissue culturing.


No, not tissue culture.



epiphytes etc. said:


> I have a friend who developed some odd Adeniums by exposing the seed to gamma radiation.


I believe this was how it came to be.


----------



## Otis

two of my favorite ferns,

Asplenium sp. 









one from central peru


----------



## Spaff

eLisborg said:


> two of my favorite ferns,
> 
> Asplenium sp.


Emily, 

Is this a New World species or one from Madagascar?


----------



## Frogtofall

eLisborg said:


> two of my favorite ferns,
> 
> Asplenium sp.


This is a nice fern but I swear, Asplenium needs to be split up or something. Haha! 

I'm also curious where it's from. I have seen something similar from Hawaii. Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Otis

This fern is of an unknown locale, sorry! It took a few months to take off but now it is sprouting up pretty quickly from all the little rhizome hairs.


----------



## Spaff

If you ever decide to clip it, let me know. I'm sure I can find something to trade


----------



## toksyn

*Ceratostema lanigerum*
Same new leaves as captured a bit earlier, after some growth.


----------



## Frogtofall

toksyn said:


> *Ceratostema lanigerum*
> Same new leaves as captured a bit earlier, after some growth.


NOW I see it...


----------



## aspidites73

Just some random viv photos. 24x18x24 exo


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

What is that nifty little Gesneriad?


Todd


----------



## aspidites73

Dartfrogfreak said:


> What is that nifty little Gesneriad?
> 
> 
> Todd


there are 4 Gesneriads in the different photos, are you referring to Episcia lilacina ‘Bri Bri Costa Rica’ 3rd photo from the top? Definitely one of my favorites!

Edit: correction: there are 3 Gesneriads. The Episcia, the Alsobia punctata, and a 1" piece of rhizome from Begonia prismaticarpa with 5 or so leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall

Begonias aren't gesneriads just FYI.


----------



## rollinkansas

This species is finally starting to grow on me, despite being larger than I normally like.. Marcgravia sintenisii


----------



## xIslanderx

Wow. Beautiful. How hard is that one to propagate? I've only dealt with rectifolia.



rollinkansas said:


> This species is finally starting to grow on me, despite being larger than I normally like.. Marcgravia sintenisii


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> Begonias aren't gesneriads just FYI.


Thanks for pointing that out. I had always assumed they were.


----------



## readygrown

That color is stunning!



rollinkansas said:


> This species is finally starting to grow on me, despite being larger than I normally like.. Marcgravia sintenisii


----------



## pdfCrazy

It took me 1-1/2 years to find some. But I fianlly got some from a handy member. It is a little slow, but propogates just fine under good light and humidity. I use clear tupperware containers 3" under T8 lights. The red coloration is part of the reason I like it so much!!



readygrown said:


> That color is stunning!


----------



## Giga

Nothing special just Pleurothallis grobyi that i've kept from my last viv and is doing well for me, as this is a culture that is now putting out new leaves!


----------



## jckee1

Monolena sp. Ecuador








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi

Neomortonia rosea


----------



## BonnieLorraine

My favorite plant I think, so glad I was finally able to get a small piece of it a few months ago





Begonias









Ferns

An unknown Bolbitis species I had imported a few months back, it's finally growing new fronds 





Microgramma tecta, not really much to see yet though the rhizomes are finally growing, love the hairy fronds



A Selaginella I'm babysitting that a friend had imported a few months back that came in as a few unrooted stems, seems quite happy in there





A jewel orchid I picked up from an importer at an orchid show a couple of months ago, really need to hunt down the name for it


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Is that Selaginella intermedia?

And Marcgravia rectiflora?




TOdd


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Yes on the Selaginella, no on the Marcgravia, it's the copper species with the green scalloped edges.


----------



## Manuran

Is the Bolbitis sp. the one from the Philippines?


----------



## pdfCrazy

Bonnie, can I get "next up dibbs" on a cutting of the copper leaved Marc? That is amazing!! And where did it come from?


----------



## BonnieLorraine

It's from Thailand Chuck. And there's only one person on here who sells that Marc. so that should make it easy to figure out pdf lol.


----------



## Manuran

Just a couple of viney things. 
Unidentified Marcgravia with nice scalloped edges and a nice (but subtle) pattern.
And then a little trailer from Peru (no idea what it is) with leaves about 3/8" at the largest. Difficult to tell, but the leaves are slightly velvety. It's more pronounced when it is grown in lower light and the color is a darker green.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Wow! Those are cool looking plants Chuck!

Is that one with the maple shaped leaves a Marcgravia species?


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

The little trailer almost looks like a little Begonia or something. Like a tender version of oak leaf fig too.


----------



## Manuran

Todd, no it's not a Marcgravia, but it will cover a background like one.
Antone, that is a very good description of it, "Like a tender version of oak leaf fig".
No one who has grown it seems to know what it is.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

It is interesting to say the least!

Has it been an easy grower? Fast or slow?



Todd


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Chuck, does that thing have tendrils? Or are those roots?


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> It is interesting to say the least!
> 
> Has it been an easy grower? Fast or slow?
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


I would say it's neither. It grows steadily and doesn't seem to be difficult.
Here is the same piece two and a half months ago.


I'll repost the first pic for comparison since it's on a different page.


----------



## Manuran

epiphytes etc. said:


> Chuck, does that thing have tendrils? Or are those roots?


Hi Jason,
Those are roots. It doesn't have any tendrils.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice. So steady but not invasive. Looks like maybe 3 inches of growth between pics?

What is that Peperomia behind it?

Todd


----------



## Manuran

No, that's a little over an inch of growth. I mentioned that the leaves are 3/8" at the largest, but the leaves in that particular pic are less than 1/4"

The Peperomia is villicaulis


----------



## jckee1

Nice Marcgravia Chuck. Do you know where it comes from?


----------



## scoy

Uh oh Jims got his eye on another marc. Better warn his wife to suspend the ebay account. Lol, just kiddn Jim.


----------



## Manuran

One of my favorite Selaginellas. I just like it for the angular growing habit.


----------



## jckee1

Neat habit. Looks like it is growing vertically and without any support. Does it keep this habit or flop over after a while?


----------



## readygrown

This is a slow growing Haitiora species.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That would be Hatiora salicornioides.


----------



## readygrown

Thanks. I love the color!

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice looking Selaginella Chuck! Any information on that one?



Todd


----------



## readygrown

Chuck, that is a nice looking Selaginella. Here's a spore grown I have:
Selaginella tamariscina


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That thing is rad! Does it always have those red edges?


----------



## readygrown

It does keep the color. New fronds start green and turn that orange/red as it ages.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

That doesnt look at all like Selaginella tamarascina to me. 
Could you elaborate how you identified it as such?

Todd


----------



## readygrown

Edit: you're right Todd, because it isn't S. tamarascina, its S. moellendorffii!

I grow both but got the names mixed up, thanks for pointing that out. Selaginella tamariscina doesn't get that burnt orange color to it like Selaginella moellendorffii does.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Actually, there are several clones of S. tamarascina now. And I think at least 1 has a coppery foliage. That said, what clued me on the misidentification was the growth habit of yours




Todd


----------



## readygrown

Cool. I really like the colored edges in some selaginellas.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## miko12

Begonia red planet.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

A beautiful Begonia rex hybrid indeed. But Im sorry to say that is not 'Red Planet' 
Begonia 'Red Planet' is not even a rex. It is a tiny little hybrid with leaves the size of a quarter give or take.

Here was mine a few years ago. 





Todd


----------



## dendrothusiast

miko12 said:


> Begonia red planet.



Mike did you get that from that one begonia guy who came to the meet a while back? That looks awesome!


----------



## phender

dendrothusiast said:


> Mike did you get that from that one begonia guy who came to the meet a while back? That looks awesome!


I think I saw Al Palacio (the begonia guy) with a couple of those at the meet. He had a couple 'Red Planets' too. Maybe the tags got mixed up.

The rex begonias he had stay pretty small he said, which is good for us.


----------



## dendrothusiast

phender said:


> I think I saw Al Palacio (the begonia guy) with a couple of those at the meet. He had a couple 'Red Planets' too. Maybe the tags got mixed up.
> 
> The rex begonias he had stay pretty small he said, which is good for us.


Phil thank you! I could not remember his name I just refer to him as the begonia guy with a beard and glasses. I spoke to him briefly at the last HB fern show and he still had them. Glad to see folks are trying them out and having success with them.


----------



## Frogtofall

Dartfrogfreak said:


> A beautiful Begonia rex hybrid indeed. But Im sorry to say that is not 'Red Planet'
> Begonia 'Red Planet' is not even a rex. It is a tiny little hybrid with leaves the size of a quarter give or take.
> 
> Here was mine a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd



Ours get leaves much larger than a quarter grown in pots.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Yeah. You are right. I said quarter. But mine were quite bigger than that. I kept thinking they were about that size. But now I remember, they were twice the size of a quarter

Todd


----------



## miko12

Arman, yes I got it at the scads meet at Bonnie's place from the begonia guy.




dendrothusiast said:


> Mike did you get that from that one begonia guy who came to the meet a while back? That looks awesome!


----------



## Otis

Biophytum species from Ecuador









Dendrobium parvalum new growth,


----------



## jacobi

Ginger species starting to throw out big beautiful leaves.


----------



## JoshH

Here's a neat little scrambling Solanum sp.


Oleandra sp. fern


Ceratostema lanigerum


----------



## JoshH

Streptocarpus cooperi!




Begonia chlorosticta


----------



## Frogtofall

Did you build a growing area or is this at someones nursery? These are great plants.



JoshH said:


> Streptocarpus cooperi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begonia chlorosticta


----------



## hydrophyte

That _Streptocarpus_ is really something.

It's weird to see a _Solanum_ as a dainty little vine. Most of the Solanum I have see are nothing like that.


----------



## dendrothusiast

JoshH said:


> Oleandra sp. fern


Just awesome! If ever you have a division a couple years or so down the road I'm sure I have a fern or something I can offer - Really cool you got it!


----------



## Manuran

I think Josh's pretty Solanum is related to S. uleanum. Across it's range it seems to be variable in it's color. From light to dark forms. Here is a form from Ecuador.


----------



## Dendro Dave

What's that white berry looking stuff growing in with the Sag.?


----------



## frogparty

Those are the leaves of, I'm guessing here, some kind of Pilea


----------



## Otis

Looks a bit like P. glauca.


----------



## Manuran

JoshH said:


> Oleandra sp. fern


Just thought I would add a close up of a different Oleandra sp. 
When you see them in photos it can be difficult to tell how papery thin the leaves can be. 
Hopefully this photo shows that trait well. It is a beautiful genus of ferns.


----------



## Colin C

Nothing to crazy, but some of my favorite plants I'm growing out for a big tank I have in the works. These photos are older, everything is substantially larger now. 









Marcgravia sintenisii, very surprised at how quickly this is growing, much faster than rectiflora in my experience. 









Peperomia emarginella, anyone have an idea of what locality this is? I have it growing in various tanks under a range of lighting/humidity levels and it has stayed this light green with only faint veining under all conditions. 









Chuck's Solanum, I've had this for years but only really took off recently and finally have enough for a big tank.









Clidemia hirta, thanks for the ID Josh! Love the classic melastome foliage on this. Does anyone have any tips/experiences with cultivating this? There is a large and quick growing plant of this in a tank at my work. I have made many cuttings from this plant, most of which do well at first but a good handful fail after about a month.


----------



## goof901

Colin C said:


> Nothing to crazy, but some of my favorite plants I'm growing out for a big tank I have in the works. These photos are older, everything is substantially larger now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcgravia sintenisii, very surprised at how quickly this is growing, much faster than rectiflora in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peperomia emarginella, anyone have an idea of what locality this is? I have it growing in various tanks under a range of lighting/humidity levels and it has stayed this light green with only faint veining under all conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck's Solanum, I've had this for years but only really took off recently and finally have enough for a big tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clidemia hirta, thanks for the ID Josh! Love the classic melastome foliage on this. Does anyone have any tips/experiences with cultivating this? There is a large and quick growing plant of this in a tank at my work. I have made many cuttings from this plant, most of which do well at first but a good handful fail after about a month.


I have clid. Hirta. My first plant almost completely died and it is just one leaf that refuses to grow. I recently bought another and it has not grown yet, but it is in the process of rooting. I'm hoping it'll take off soon. From what I've heard, it doesn't take low humidity too well. I love the look tho and I'm hoping it takes off soon.


----------



## skanderson

my clid grows like a weed and looks like one as well. as soon as im able to get into the tank im taking a clipper to it and trying to kill it. it grows faster than any other plant in my viv.


----------



## aspidites73

Received this in a bag of cuttings. I thought it had all died as it was pretty much a lump of jelly. I never re-used the cup and it stayed in a growout viv I have. I just noticed it peaking up behind some seedling trays. I believe it's a Rhodospatha sp. but don't know any more. Really cool iridescence to the leaves that I couldn't quite capture.


----------



## Spaff

aspidites73 said:


> Received this in a bag of cuttings. I thought it had all died as it was pretty much a lump of jelly. I never re-used the cup and it stayed in a growout viv I have. I just noticed it peaking up behind some seedling trays. I believe it's a Rhodospatha sp. but don't know any more. Really cool iridescence to the leaves that I couldn't quite capture.


That's Begonia glabra.


----------



## aspidites73

Spaff said:


> That's Begonia glabra.


Thanks for the ID.

EDIT: It looked, to me, to be similar to this plant LINK


----------



## papafrogger

aspidites73 said:


> Received this in a bag of cuttings. I thought it had all died as it was pretty much a lump of jelly. I never re-used the cup and it stayed in a growout viv I have. I just noticed it peaking up behind some seedling trays. I believe it's a Rhodospatha sp. but don't know any more. Really cool iridescence to the leaves that I couldn't quite capture.


The same thing happened with my begonia glabra. It grows like a weed in my tanks.
Does anyone have any pictures of the blooms? My begonia thelmae blooms like crazy but this hasnt.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Monopyle SP 'Ecuador'



Todd


----------



## FroggyKnight

I finally got some good plant pics and I thought I would share

Heart fern (_Hemionitis arifolia_)


_Macodes petola _ I LOVE this plant!!! What other jewel orchids are good for vivs?


Some kind of maidenhair fern (does any one know what species?)


and some other unknown plant….


----------



## Frogtofall

Little Begonia from the Philippines.


----------



## readygrown

Just because I love the new growth. The color is awesome
Ficus villosa


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

JoshH said:


> Here's a neat little scrambling Solanum sp.
> 
> 
> Oleandra sp. fern
> 
> 
> Ceratostema lanigerum


Great photos Josh. I especially like that Solanum SP. Any locale data?
Also what is that bronze-ish colored plant hanging downward in that Solanum pic?


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

A few photos from my Ecuadorian biotope.

Pearcea hypercyrtiflora 


Unknown seedling that popped out of some moss. I think it may be a Melastome


Bronze/Burgundy Form of Selaginella sericea



Enjoy,


Todd


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Tillandsia concolor


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

A few randoms from my Brazilian biotope

Sinningia muscicola. Formerly SP 'Rio das Pedras'


Selaginella SP 'Brazil'. These are small new fronds emerging.



Bertolonia SP 'Itamajaru'


Begonia velloziana. This one dropped all its original leaves over time, but is putting new leaves out!


Cissus amazonica


Peperomia quadrangularis


An unknown seedling that popped up from some moss. Perhaps Pilea microphylla or similar species?



Enjoy,

Todd


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Cryptanthus lacerdae 'Menescal'










Tillandsia streptantha


----------



## frogparty

That's my favorite cryptanthus. The one I have in my leuc viv is all stretched out, but the one on my porch looks super compact and nice


----------



## FroggyKnight

I've never seen that cryptanthus before! Love it


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck, 
Do you have any ideas on this unknown seedling?



Dartfrogfreak said:


> An unknown seedling that popped up from some moss. Perhaps Pilea microphylla or similar species?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Todd


----------



## Otis

Selaginella erythropus growing pink and green









Central peru fern


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Emily,

Are you sure thats Selaginella erythropus?
None of it looks like erythropus in that pic. 
And I know Selaginella uncinata can sometimes have that pink


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Chuck,
> Do you have any ideas on this unknown seedling?


I'm not Chuck but in my opinion it looks like the noxious weed, Pilea microphylla. Remove it now before it produces seed and is EVERYWHERE. It's the duckweed of potted plants!


----------



## Otis

ah yes, you're right! the label said erythropus but it's not. Probably uncinata then. Thanks!


----------



## toksyn

Not just potted plants for me, but mounts, too. 



Frogtofall said:


> I'm not Chuck but in my opinion it looks like the noxious weed, Pilea microphylla. Remove it now before it produces seed and is EVERYWHERE. It's the duckweed of potted plants!


----------



## Manuran

I would guess it is microphylla too. I like microphylla. if you regularly weed out the seedlings, it never becomes a problem in the terrarium (at least for me) In a greenhouse that's a completely different story!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thanks guys.

I was thinking microphylla as well. And had concerns since Ive heard it tends to be a weed in many situations. But I dont like just tossing a plant just because it can be a weed.
Im thinking Ill let it get some size and the pot it up and grow it in its own tank
I can always cut the flowers off before or while its blooming to keep it from seeding



Todd


----------



## toksyn

Your acceptance of it is incredible, it's a kill on sight for me. 



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I was thinking microphylla as well. And had concerns since Ive heard it tends to be a weed in many situations. But I dont like just tossing a plant just because it can be a weed.
> Im thinking Ill let it get some size and the pot it up and grow it in its own tank
> I can always cut the flowers off before or while its blooming to keep it from seeding
> 
> 
> 
> Todd




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

toksyn said:


> Your acceptance of it is incredible, it's a kill on sight for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


DITTO!

I'll have to post a picture of the garbage bin full I pulled out of some plants last week!


----------



## Manuran

a nice Pilea species.


----------



## frogparty

eLisborg said:


> Selaginella erythropus growing pink and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central peru fern


Can we get a better look at that fern?!


----------



## jckee1

I got this earlier this year. Blechnum cf. asplenoides

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc.

A Manuran moss surprise


----------



## aspidites73

epiphytes etc. said:


> A Manuran moss surprise



I have that same plant growing out of some Manuran Moss. Please let me know if you ID it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Not sure if that is one the seedlings popping up in my moss from Manuran or not.
Ive got some interesting ones popping up right now. And in the past I got some dandelion species. And a Cecropia SP

Chuck, 
That Pilea is awesome! Any local info?
How big does it get?


Todd


----------



## aspidites73

Drymonia serrulata



















New Growth of same plant


----------



## Epiphile

aspidites73 said:


> Drymonia serrulata


What size pot is that plant in for scale?


----------



## aspidites73

Epiphile said:


> What size pot is that plant in for scale?


2.5" pot the plant is about 10" tall with 1.5 to 2" leaves

EDIT: The mother plant was collected in Bocas del Toro, Costa Rica. I have read that the indigenous people there use it for its analgesic and anti-inflammatory properties


----------



## Jeremy M

does anyone know what that small fern is growing from the cinder block? I love the looks of it, and from these photos the size seems controllable for smaller vivs as well (of course, next to that S. cooperi leaf, i'm sure lots of things would look small) A close-up pic of just this plant would be appreciated as well, if possible.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

could be a Pteris sp.


----------



## frogparty

Agreed. Some Pteris species. You can find these at nurseries and big box stores easily


----------



## harrywitmore

That definitely is a Pteris species. It's a common weed in greenhouses. It's also highly variable. Some forms like this and some with wide blades on the fronds. Can't get to my Fern manual at the moment to get a species name. I will try tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Harry,....Do you still have a plant collection ?


----------



## Dendro Dave

harrywitmore said:


> That definitely is a Pteris species. It's a common weed in greenhouses. It's also highly variable. Some forms like this and some with wide blades on the fronds. Can't get to my Fern manual at the moment to get a species name. I will try tomorrow when I get home.


Good to see you back on the Forums Harry


----------



## phender

A Costa Rican Selaginella sp. that Arman gave me. The flash washed it out a little, but yes Dave, its blue.  And I've never met you, but it is nice to see you back Harry.


----------



## harrywitmore

phender said:


> A Costa Rican Selaginella sp. that Arman gave me. The flash washed it out a little, but yes Dave, its blue.  And I've never met you, but it is nice to see you back Harry.


That is a nice one. Wonder how compact it will stay. When in Panama I saw many Selaginella that would show some iridescent blue but I never knew what they were.

I went back to work full time in 2011 after retiring in 2008. I had a greenhouse heater malfunction in winter 2010 which wiped out most all of my plants. I gave away what was left. The recent 10 degree evening wiped out all the remaining large plants in the greenhouse. So, I really don't have anything but a few Rhips and begonias here and there. I don't plan on cranking the greenhouse back up but will maintain a few terrariums. I've missed talking and looking at plants. Not much time to do that in the last few years. I look forward to doing so here. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

harrywitmore said:


> That is a nice one. Wonder how compact it will stay. When in Panama I saw many Selaginella that would show some iridescent blue but I never knew what they were.
> 
> I went back to work full time in 2011 after retiring in 2008. I had a greenhouse heater malfunction in winter 2010 which wiped out most all of my plants. I gave away what was left. The recent 10 degree evening wiped out all the remaining large plants in the greenhouse. So, I really don't have anything but a few Rhips and begonias here and there. I don't plan on cranking the greenhouse back up but will maintain a few terrariums. I've missed talking and looking at plants. Not much time to do that in the last few years. I look forward to doing so here. Thanks for the warm welcome.


Sorry to hear about your plants i hope you enjoy being back on this forum and share some of your experience


----------



## Otis

Frogparty, here's another shot of the fern,









can't tell from the pic, but it's got very hairy roots. They're pretty soft too.


----------



## frogparty

eLisborg said:


> Frogparty, here's another shot of the fern,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't tell from the pic, but it's got very hairy roots. They're pretty soft too.


Nice! I have what looks to be the exact same fern ( looks to be a Microgramma) from Andy's orchids.... He told me it was from Ecuador though

Maybe it is slightly different. I'll have to get a pic of mine


----------



## FroggyKnight

Wow, I really like the look off the fronds! I might have to get me one of those

John


----------



## Otis

Plagiochila sp.









little fern growing on leaf of mama fern?! Bolbitis heteroclita


----------



## Manuran

eLisborg said:


> little fern growing on leaf of mama fern?! Bolbitis heteroclita


Yes, that is a baby fern


----------



## jckee1

So emily,
Is that vegetative propagation or a spore that found it's way onto the parent plant?


----------



## Frogtofall

eLisborg said:


> Frogparty, here's another shot of the fern,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't tell from the pic, but it's got very hairy roots. They're pretty soft too.


These look a lot alike but just a bit different...


----------



## aspidites73

Possibly Microgramma nitida?



Frogtofall said:


> These look a lot alike but just a bit different...


----------



## Frogtofall

I'm not sure. I've seen it called M. nitida, M. lycopodioides and other names. I am going to send an email to someone who should know bc I can't stand having wrong names on plants.


----------



## frogparty

I bought that fern off you a long time ago Antone. You sold it to me as M. lycopodoides. 

The fronds on that one are 1.5x the size of the fronds of the fern I got from Andys


----------



## frogparty

the color of the rhizome is a bit different between the two, but I havent had either throw fertile fronds for me yet


----------



## frogparty

aspidites73 said:


> Possibly Microgramma nitida?


Its NOT M. nitida. There was a discussion about what true nitida looks like a while ago here, and true nitida is much larger, and lacks such ornate veination


----------



## Bunsincunsin

frogparty said:


> Nice! I have what looks to be the exact same fern ( looks to be a Microgramma) from Andy's orchids.... He told me it was from Ecuador though
> 
> Maybe it is slightly different. I'll have to get a pic of mine


I would love to see a photo of this one if you've got one!


----------



## frogparty

Ill get one tonight. It just went into a new viv, so the existing foliage doesnt look great, but it is already sending out new rhizome and branching off existing rhizome. 

Definitely a nice plant- fronds are maybe 5cm in length.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck, 
This is a very interesting looking species. Could you tell us more about it?




Manuran said:


> a nice Pilea species.


Todd


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Chuck,
> This is a very interesting looking species. Could you tell us more about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


All I know is that it is from Panama. The plant is on the smaller side with leaves under an inch in length. I don't have a lot of experience with it either, but it is like a lot of other Pileas. Easy to grow and grows at a moderate pace.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thanks for the info Chuck. 
Have you had it long enough to determine whether it stays bushy or gets leggy in terrarium conditions?


Todd


----------



## Manuran

No, but I'll assume a lot of that depends on what your terrarium conditions are.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Great point. 

Ive found good light and some ventilation seems to help keep Pilea slightly more compact. 

Please, keep us updated on this one Chuck. I think a lot of the Panamanian frog keepers might be interested in growing this one some day 

Todd


----------



## aspidites73

Phinaea albolineata seedlings. The white/silver is really starting to pop! They are still several months from maturity. Neat little Gesneriad that loves damp soil and terrarium conditions. The leaves of these seedlings are up to 1cm


----------



## Frogtofall

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Great point.
> 
> Ive found good light and some ventilation seems to help keep Pilea slightly more compact.
> 
> Please, keep us updated on this one Chuck. I think a lot of the Panamanian frog keepers might be interested in growing this one some day
> 
> Todd


Really really intense light and pruning is your friend. Super bright indirect sun (like through a white topped greenhouse roof) has proven the best along with pruning but the pruning isn't totally necessary if the light is bright enough.


----------



## frogparty

damn internode stretch. 
When I used to work in greenhouses it was such a pain. No one wants a "leggy" plant.


----------



## Azurel

Pearcea abunda


----------



## Otis

jckee1 said:


> So emily,
> Is that vegetative propagation or a spore that found it's way onto the parent plant?


I think it's vegetative Jim.


----------



## Stijn

2 plants from Madagascar :

Plectranthus scaposus









Medinilla sedifolia ; a tiny beauty with small succulent leaves ; hopefully I can post this one in the thread 'what have you got blooming' soon, awesome flowers.


----------



## Spaff

Azurel said:


> Pearcea abunda


After seeing James' post about Pearcea abunda, it reminded me to post a picture I have of a similar Pearcea species. This one came to me with a potential ID of Pearcea sp. USBRG 1994-276 and is not being listed by the same grower as abunda. To me, these plants look pretty different. It may be cultural, but mine seems to have less crinkling to the leaves and less apparent venation. Also, though mine does have red stems, they are much less red compared to the pictured abunda. The piece pictured is newish growth about 4" under dual daylight T8s.


----------



## hydrophyte

That _Medinilla_ is one of my favorite plants. I really like the tidy and organized way that it grows. 



Stijn said:


> Medinilla sedifolia ; a tiny beauty with small succulent leaves ; hopefully I can post this one in the thread 'what have you got blooming' soon, awesome flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall

M. sedifolia is great. Slower than hell but a nice plant. I pretty much grow only this Medinilla.


----------



## nelcadiz

Discorea discolor. From Ecuador


----------



## Manuran

Still one of my favorite trailing Selaginellas.
sp. "Sharp Leaf" from Colombia


----------



## Manuran

This was a pleasant surprise for me. A few months back a friend gave me a little fragment of a moss that was growing on one of his orchids. I always look for things like moss growing in people's collections and while sometimes you find something different, most of the time they are similar to others you have already seen. I have to admit that the fragment didn't seem that interesting to me. But this morning I was looking in the container I put it in and was very surprised at what I saw. Very hard to describe the look of the moss when not magnified, but it is very distinctive and pretty. Under magnification (as in the photo), it is quite intricate. I now have a total of 3 little fragments. Hopefully it will keep growing. After doing this for so long, it is a nice reminder to pay attention!


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like a small tree coral...










Image taken from... diverticulate tree coral | Madang - Ples Bilong Mi


----------



## Manuran

My Trichomanes ankersii leaves are producing more classic leaves for that species. Just wanted to share a pic.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Manuran said:


> Still one of my favorite trailing Selaginellas.
> sp. "Sharp Leaf" from Colombia


Chuck, 

This is such a neat species! I know youve posted other photos of it somewhere but cant remember where. Could you re-post the photos of that really interesting stiff looking foliage this species can have?

Todd


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Manuran said:


> My Trichomanes ankersii leaves are producing more classic leaves for that species. Just wanted to share a pic.


I hoped you say ...i just want to share a plant..... put me on the list
we dont have any of the filmy ferns here in Europe


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Manuran said:


> Still one of my favorite trailing Selaginellas.
> sp. "Sharp Leaf" from Colombia


I do like small selaginella,s
This one is the smallest i have....its growing very very slow this piece is more than one year old and the other peaces i have are similar.
Ive got it from a friend who travelled alot in the Neotropics so i,m not sure from were its coming?


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Chuck,
> 
> This is such a neat species! I know youve posted other photos of it somewhere but cant remember where. Could you re-post the photos of that really interesting stiff looking foliage this species can have?
> 
> Todd


I have this photo of a the same species grown in higher light. Difficult to capture in a photo, but grown this way, the plant looks like it is made of plastic.


----------



## Manuran

Wim van den Berg said:


> I hoped you say ...i just want to share a plant..... put me on the list
> we dont have any of the filmy ferns here in Europe


It's a shame that more filmies aren't available everywhere! A few grow quite quickly, but many require a lot of patience and can be temperamental. I did cut and ship off a cutting from one of my two T. ankersii. That was over a year ago and the plant has just sat dormant since 
I don't even let this second plant see me walking around with a pair of scissors! lol


----------



## aspidites73

I received the first one as Tricantha minor. Doing some research online, I've found it called Columnea teuscheri, Columnea minor and Tricantha teuscheri.










This is Lysionotus pauciflorus, collected in Taiwan. Its a small, bushy Gesneriad with mature foliage roughly 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thank you Chuck. 

That was the exact photo I was thinking of!


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

I had gotten some of the Tricantha from ABG years ago and they had it labeled as Columnea minor. I believe it was moved from Tricantha to Columnea (as were a few other genera like Dalbergaria and Pentadenia).

That Lysionotus for some reason reminds me of the South American genus Sarmienta. Neat!



aspidites73 said:


> I received the first one as Tricantha minor. Doing some research online, I've found it called Columnea teuscheri, Columnea minor and Tricantha teuscheri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lysionotus pauciflorus, collected in Taiwan. Its a small, bushy Gesneriad with mature foliage roughly 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


> I had gotten some of the Tricantha from ABG years ago and they had it labeled as Columnea minor. I believe it was moved from Tricantha to Columnea (as were a few other genera like Dalbergaria and Pentadenia).
> 
> That Lysionotus for some reason reminds me of the South American genus Sarmienta. Neat!


Can you (or someone else ) tell me how to get flowers in Sarmienta??? i have some plants growing at different places (cool /temperate and they are grown from seed ,and 3 years old.


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Can you (or someone else ) tell me how to get flowers in Sarmienta??? i have some plants growing at different places (cool /temperate and they are grown from seed ,and 3 years old.


Couldn't tell ya. Mine hasn't bloomed either. 


This is usually referred to as Selaginella kraussiana var brownii but I don't think that is a valid name. So I dunno what it is but I think it's a really nice species.


----------



## Manuran

Wim van den Berg said:


> Can you (or someone else ) tell me how to get flowers in Sarmienta??? i have some plants growing at different places (cool /temperate and they are grown from seed ,and 3 years old.


I think you need to keep it in chile conditions.  lol. Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Frogtofall said:


> Couldn't tell ya. Mine hasn't bloomed either.
> 
> 
> This is usually referred to as Selaginella kraussiana var brownii but I don't think that is a valid name. So I dunno what it is but I think it's a really nice species.


The one I have that looks just like that was sold to me by the guy in Thailand as Selaginella "Apoda". There was quite a bit of debate while back about what it actually is... I don't remember if it was in this thread or another 

It is becoming one of my favorite plants though, really awesome short growing puff ball kinda plant great for the foreground and between rocks and wood, probably work on a background too. I've had a little difficulty transplanting it but it seems pretty hardy overall if kept moist with good light. Seems to take awhile to get established when transplanted but if it does and isn't out competed by other plants it will spread nicely but in a controllable manner.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Manuran said:


> I think you need to keep it in chile conditions.  lol. Sorry, I couldn't resist.


oh Chuck i &*%%(&*^*()%$#%^#&*(%*% you


----------



## hydrophyte

aspidites73 said:


> This is Lysionotus pauciflorus, collected in Taiwan. Its a small, bushy Gesneriad with mature foliage roughly 1-1.5 inches.


This is really cool. Somehow most gesneriads kinda bore me, but I like the looks of this one.


----------



## Frogtofall

hydrophyte said:


> This is really cool. *Somehow most gesneriads kinda bore me*, but I like the looks of this one.


I vote for ban!


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> I vote for ban!


Hopefully he just hasn't met the right ones.


----------



## Manuran

Nice form of the tiny Asplenium holophlebium


----------



## rollinkansas

Glad I didnt throw this one out...I imported this a few months ago, and it completely melted within 2 days of receiving it. I didnt lose hope and kept it buried in my orchid tub, and it paid off. The tag fell off, but it is either Bulbophyllum pleurothallopsis, or Bulbophyllum perpusillum, both from Madagascar. 

Full grown foliage.


----------



## Frogtofall

I've been experimenting with my moss growing techniques and so I decided to try and grow it on sticks. I thought to myself that Peperomia would look awesome on a moss stick. These are some of the results. These are about 2 mos old I'd say.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Wow those are really cool Antone!
Is that first one the Ecuadorian SP? P. cf jamesoniana?



Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

Yup, that's the one.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Hey Antone is that last pep leptostachya or something? It's pretty neat looking mounted but they all are nice!


----------



## Manuran

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Wow those are really cool Antone!
> Is that first one the Ecuadorian SP? P. cf jamesoniana?
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Is this the same as the Selby species you were looking for?


----------



## jckee1

The last one looks a lot like the Peperomia I received from Ben's Jungle as leptostachya


----------



## Frogtofall

jckee1 said:


> The last one looks a lot like the Peperomia I received from Ben's Jungle as leptostachya





dendrothusiast said:


> Hey Antone is that last pep leptostachya or something? It's pretty neat looking mounted but they all are nice!


Well... It could be but his is from Hawaii, mine is from Trinidad so it's not impossible but improbable unless he has the wrong provenance. 

I'll have to get an id on mine and find out.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Indeed that is the Selby species I was looking for Chuck.

Hoping I can get a cutting this spring when the weather warms up


Todd


----------



## Jeff R

Those peps on a stick are something else! Very inspirational.


----------



## therizman2

One of my favorite Begonia shots:









Awesome little Pep. sp. (any ideas anyone? - it is SLOW growing)

















Marc. umbellata (first pic is new growth, second is old growth)


----------



## hydrophyte

Frogtofall said:


> I've been experimenting with my moss growing techniques and so I decided to try and grow it on sticks. I thought to myself that Peperomia would look awesome on a moss stick. These are some of the results. These are about 2 mos old I'd say.


These really are cool! It would be neat to put branches like this but longer in an enclosure.


----------



## Frogtofall

Now that Hygrolon is here, that is totally possible. I could see Hygrolon covered branches adorned in moss and Peps.


----------



## Otis

posted this one before, but it's forming a nice little colony now.

asplenium sp.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

eLisborg said:


> posted this one before, but it's forming a nice little colony now.
> 
> asplenium sp.


Do you have any info on this one?


Todd


----------



## Otis

No, sorry.


----------



## jckee1

Looks Great Emily


----------



## Manuran

eLisborg said:


> posted this one before, but it's forming a nice little colony now.
> 
> asplenium sp.


Wow, so nice to see such a healthy colony. You are growing it far better than I ever have. I am impressed.


----------



## Otis

Thanks, it's really taken off the past month or so!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck, 

Do you have any info on where it is from?


Todd


----------



## Manuran

No Todd I don't. I got it from a hobbyist, who got it from another hobbyist in California. That's all I know. I have a couple other ferns from this same source and the names are just a mangled mess. I think the names changed a little as it passed through hands. One ended up with way too many consonants.


----------



## Manuran

eLisborg said:


> Thanks, it's really taken off the past month or so!


I'd better get some growing tips from you!


----------



## JonRich

Not sure what it is. But it popped out in my tank about 2 months ago and it's gotten hugeee and just recently bloomed. 

Started as a sprout, now it's about 14" tall (probably taller, its hitting the glass lid) and about 12" across.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Looks like Nautilocalyx. Maybe N. forgetii?

Todd


----------



## toaddrool

Here are some of the plants that I am happy to say are in foliage now in my vivarium/ericadarium.

_Sphyrospermum buxifolium_ - A cutting from a larger plant that I grew from seed. I have a group of these growing together that I planted as seeds in another tank.



_Ceratostema rauhii_



Here is a NOID vine. Any help would be great.


----------



## JoshH

JonRich said:


> Not sure what it is. But it popped out in my tank about 2 months ago and it's gotten hugeee and just recently bloomed.
> 
> Started as a sprout, now it's about 14" tall (probably taller, its hitting the glass lid) and about 12" across.


What did the bloom look like? Looks like Chrysothemis sp.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Your mystery vine looks like Dioscorea discolor (Ornamental yam)


Todd


----------



## JonRich

JoshH said:


> What did the bloom look like? Looks like Chrysothemis sp.



That's the thing . It never had a actual flower. It was like this green pod type thing (there are about 6 of them). With a what looked to be a yellow pistil in the middle. I'll pluck a flower and take some pix later


----------



## JonRich

It's possible it came as part of Gesneriaceae seed pack . But does look like Nautilocalyx forgetii (from the bark burgundy veins on the leaf). But still not sure.


----------



## toaddrool

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Your mystery vine looks like Dioscorea discolor (Ornamental yam)
> 
> 
> Todd


It does look a lot like it and it does have a small tuber. Thanks!


----------



## JoshH

JonRich said:


> That's the thing . It never had a actual flower. It was like this green pod type thing (there are about 6 of them). With a what looked to be a yellow pistil in the middle. I'll pluck a flower and take some pix later


Check this out.
http://cdn3.gesneriads.ua.edu/wp-co...a/CHR_friedrichsthaliana_USBRG_1994_335_5.jpg


----------



## JonRich

That is itt... I just dissected a flower and what I thought was a pistil is actually a rolled up yellow flower. There is just a lottt of space between the green outer casing and it. Guess the flower needed more time to get ready to bloom . I'll keep an eyes on the other buds. Thanks , and what is it?


----------



## Sammie

eLisborg said:


> posted this one before, but it's forming a nice little colony now.
> 
> asplenium sp.


I have this one too, or something very similar that came as a hitchhiker. 
I'm thinking it could be _Asplenium daucifolium_?


----------



## papa_mcknight

Anyone identify this? Popped out of my epiweb moss mix.


----------



## JoshH

JonRich said:


> That is itt... I just dissected a flower and what I thought was a pistil is actually a rolled up yellow flower. There is just a lottt of space between the green outer casing and it. Guess the flower needed more time to get ready to bloom . I'll keep an eyes on the other buds. Thanks , and what is it?


Chrysothemis friedrichsthaliana, from northwestern South America (Colombia, Ecuador, etc). Forms a very stable tuber that it can die back to if you let it dry out for too long. Prefers good light, well draining soil mix, and lots of moisture. Maxes out at 12-15" in diameter. Extremely easy to grow from seed, you can also take cuttings easily.


----------



## Manuran

Sammie said:


> I have this one too, or something very similar that came as a hitchhiker.
> I'm thinking it could be _Asplenium daucifolium_?


Hi Sammie,
I just thought I'd mention that this fern stands only 2"-2.5" tall for me (maybe with her green thumb it gets a little bigger for Emily) as opposed to the larger size of A. daucifolium. It also doesn't produce baby plantlets on it's leaves like that species does. Judging size in a photo is always difficult, but when you see this fern it is surprisingly small and delicate.

This picture is just to show scale. I think Emily's photo is showing larger fronds.


----------



## aspidites73

Monstera sp. ‘Bocas Del Tora, Panama'. Neat shingler with silver dollar sized leaves. The new growth hasn't yet displayed the veining seen in this old growth.









New Growth









Gesneria pedicellaris in 2.5" pot


----------



## JonRich

Chrysothemis friedrichsthaliana in bloom.


----------



## aspidites73

I found this (it kinda fell off 0_o) moss growing on the trunk of a Phoenix canariensis, not far from me. I am in USDA zone 10b. Any ideas on species? Same samples in different light.


----------



## eos

masdevallia chaetostoma


----------



## Spaff

This species will always be a favorite.


----------



## Dragonfish

What is that? I must have it.


----------



## toksyn

Lepanthes calodictyon or tentaculata. 



Dragonfish said:


> What is that? I must have it.


----------



## Dragonfish

Well, I've been saying I want to try an orchid.... do I want to know how much they cost?

~Oh, that's not bad at all. $15ish


----------



## toksyn

Pleurothallis dressleri is what you want to try 



Dragonfish said:


> Well, I've been saying I want to try an orchid.... do I want to know how much they cost?
> 
> ~Oh, that's not bad at all. $15ish


----------



## Spaff

That particular plant is Lep. calodictyon. I have tentaculata as well, but the venation isn't as nice or pronounced in that species. It can be a finicky species, but in my experience, it's easy as long as you don't let it dry out. There are a number of Lepanthes species that have nice leaves similar to this one. Finding a source for them is usually the hard part.


----------



## toksyn

Incidentally, my tentaculata has very distinct venation like calodictyon but subtly different leaf shape. 



Spaff said:


> That particular plant is Lep. calodictyon. I have tentaculata as well, but the venation isn't as nice or pronounced in that species. It can be a finicky species, but in my experience, it's easy as long as you don't let it dry out. There are a number of Lepanthes species that have nice leaves similar to this one. Finding a source for them is usually the hard part.


----------



## Dragonfish

Thanks for the advice! Do you guys have a source you use? I checked on Andy's and didn't find that one.

~edit - Ah... I get the joke now that I looked that one up. I'll just ask Mike to recommend me an easy one


----------



## harrywitmore

These species show up on Ebay often. Most all are newly imported from Ecuagenera. Finding an established plant is harder to do.



Spaff said:


> That particular plant is Lep. calodictyon. I have tentaculata as well, but the venation isn't as nice or pronounced in that species. It can be a finicky species, but in my experience, it's easy as long as you don't let it dry out. There are a number of Lepanthes species that have nice leaves similar to this one. Finding a source for them is usually the hard part.


----------



## Spaff

harrywitmore said:


> These species show up on Ebay often. Most all are newly imported from Ecuagenera. Finding an established plant is harder to do.


Yeah, I have "Lepanthes" saved in my Ebay, so I'm notified every time one gets listed. If it's from Ecuagenera, I'd a almost just rather go straight from them and avoid the auction mess and the changing of hands. My most recent Ecuagenera order look like established plants and nothing like fresh imports, which is a very good thing. 



Dragonfish said:


> Thanks for the advice! Do you guys have a source you use? I checked on Andy's and didn't find that one.
> 
> ~edit - Ah... I get the joke now that I looked that one up. I'll just ask Mike to recommend me an easy one


As Harry pointed out, Ecuagenera is a good source, along with Ebay resellers from Ecuagenera and Orquideas del Valle for recent imports/greatest variety.

Domestic sources include Andy's, J&L Orchids, and Marni Turkel. My calodictyon has a pod on it, so I'm going to give it to a friend for flasking. Hopefully, I'll be able to offer some in the future.


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

Here is an interesting one, at least for me. It was the year 2006 and I had a new vivarium and one day I was eating either an orange or clementine, mandarin. I had some seeds to spit out and I decided to spit them into my tank. They grew right away, but stayed about 2 inches tall for the next 7 years. I added some lights to the tank late last year and now both plants have grown to about 6 inches.


----------



## frogparty

harrywitmore said:


> These species show up on Ebay often. Most all are newly imported from Ecuagenera. Finding an established plant is harder to do.


Andys orchids always has Lepanthes calodyction in stock. Maybe just not listed n the web site. Call them


----------



## jckee1

Just got this Fern as Fern sp. from Peru. no other info. Not in the best of shape as it has been in transit for a bit.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Hi Jim

beware of that fern.......... i started with one and now have hundreds of them easy to grow in different climate.


----------



## Sammie

_Hundreds_ you say Wim?
You know, spring is in the air. If a plant or two were put in a box and sent my way it would probably make it


----------



## jckee1

Wow, thanks Wim. Any ideas on what it is?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wim van den Berg

jckee1 said:


> Wow, thanks Wim. Any ideas on what it is?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Dont know yet what it is??? but i have it some years now (and i saw Judy s has it also) it should be from the Machu Pichu area ,so i tryd this growing cool, but noticed it can grow in different temperature and in bright light as wel in shadow (leaves wil change ofcourse but it stiil looks very cool.
Any way iam very happy with this small growing beauty!.
Sammie...................if spring is in the air......there is at least something in the air... just wait ,and i even might have a cut of the Philodendron you want.


----------



## R1ch13

jckee1 said:


> Just got this Fern as Fern sp. from Peru. no other info. Not in the best of shape as it has been in transit for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


I've got this as well, purchased from Araflora in Amsterdam. Very nice little plant, grows well and stays a nice size! 

Other than this, I don't have much more information.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## oddlot

jckee1 said:


> Just got this Fern as Fern sp. from Peru. no other info. Not in the best of shape as it has been in transit for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2



Jim,when you get yours to the point of hundreds,keep me in mind


----------



## oddlot

Spaff said:


> This species will always be a favorite.


Zach,what is this plant?It's gorgeous! Me likey,and I want it.


----------



## Dragonfish

deja' vu


----------



## oddlot

I've been getting into jewel orchids for the last year or so and wanted to share my newest addition.It's quickly becoming one of my favorites.From what I understand it's not common.


----------



## pdfer

Beautiful orchid! I've seen some slipper orchids that have kind of a similar patterning to the leaves. I can't believe it....just spent 2 hours browsing this thread and I am now a frustrated plant wannabe...or wannahave


----------



## jckee1

Will do Lou. The Orchid you like can be found on Ebay fairly regularly and at some of the different Orchid vendors as well as Ecuagenera who by the way will ship to you and no minimum order.


----------



## jckee1

Wim, I meant to ask, did the Fern vegetatively reproduce hundreds or by sending out spores? I did notice fertile fronds on my plants.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

jckee1 said:


> Wim, I meant to ask, did the Fern vegetatively reproduce hundreds or by sending out spores? I did notice fertile fronds on my plants.


Yep spores all over the place


----------



## jckee1

Wow, interesting.


----------



## Tazman

Looks realy healthy. Nice looking plant


----------



## Tazman

Nice plant I would like that in my viv.


----------



## therizman2

Marcgravia sintenisii


----------



## jckee1

Very nice Mike. I am amazed at how big the wingspan is on sintenisii compared to the other Marcs.








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammie

jckee1 said:


> Very nice Mike. I am amazed at how big the wingspan is on sintenisii compared to the other Marcs.
> View attachment 98682
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


It gets like twice that size


----------



## jckee1

Oh yeah. I have had it get bigger but don't currently have a picture of one that size. you'd think that after all this time I would learn how to properly post. Sorry for the extra pic.


----------



## amgini

oddlot said:


> Zach,what is this plant?It's gorgeous! Me likey,and I want it.


I would like to know the name of this plant also...it's pretty


----------



## Spaff

amgini said:


> I would like to know the name of this plant also...it's pretty


Lou and all, I apologize...I never even saw your post. This is Lepanthes calodictyon. They're somewhat hard to source for a decent price domestically, but they're pretty reasonable from Ecuagenera and a few other SA vendors. It's been reported as difficult to grow, but I find it pretty easy. The biggest problem I think people have with this species is that it isn't forgiving at all. If you let it dry out for a few days, there's a good chance that you'll lose it. I have no experience growing it in stagnant air conditions, but people grow this species in those little glass ornaments nearly 100% sealed with good success.


----------



## jckee1

I really love this Pilea. The structure and the colors are just so cool. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therizman2

jckee1 said:


> I really love this Pilea. The structure and the colors are just so cool.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


I really like that Marcgravia you have next to it


----------



## JonRich

Moss is filling in and orchids are in bloom.


----------



## JonRich

Pico-terrarium I tossed together for my desk at work .


----------



## Bunsincunsin

jckee1 said:


> I really love this Pilea. The structure and the colors are just so cool.


Which one is that?


----------



## jckee1

I know it is sometimes sp. Ecuador but I have seen it offered at a nursery with a name like "Dark Moon" or something like that. I tried to grow it in my tank for Ecuadorian endemics but the Moraspungos were beating it down.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall

I used to grow that one. I offered it a few times. Definitely nice but likes cool temps.


----------



## jckee1

Good to know. That tank does stay on the cool side. Probably why they are doing well.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollinkansas

JonRich said:


> Moss is filling in and orchids are in bloom.


Nice Acostea...looks familiar!

Recently upgraded orchid tub again, since I ran out of room, so heres a shot of the old one.


----------



## Sammie

Some stuff, new and old

_Anthurium amnicola_

_Campyloneurum angustifolium_



_Columnea purpureovittata_ 

I've been wanting this since I first saw it and now it's finally here 
It lost more than half of it's leaves in shipping and looked to be in pretty bad shape over all, but after a couple of hours under lights it looks a little better.
I think it's going to make it (fingers crossed).

I haven't been able to find too much information about the Columnea, so if anyone have any advice on how to grow it feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Frogtofall

I keep my Columnea purpureo-vittata in bright indirect light, on the north end of the greenhouse where the cool wet wall air hits it. The potting mix is somewhat loose, like a typical epiphyte mix. Its touchy but if you get it to root, it'll be fine, just try not to move it around a lot. From my experiences, it seems to acclimate slowly but once established, it will grow slowly but consistently.

When it gets enough size to bloom, it will bloom profusely.


----------



## Pumilo

rollinkansas said:


> Nice Acostea...looks familiar!
> 
> Recently upgraded orchid tub again, since I ran out of room, so heres a shot of the old one.


I like that tub so very much! I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## aspidites73

Received as "Hoffmania sp. (Not Bullata)"  3" or so tip cutting in a1.5" cup, rooting in sphagnum


----------



## readygrown

Nice plant. Could it maybe be hoffmannia ghiesbreghtii?


----------



## aspidites73

Could be. I don't yet know what the flowers look like. I have a much larger piece that is rooted. That is 3" or so off the top of it.


EDIT: I can't seem to find a good size reference in the online photos for that species, but it looks to be considerably larger than mine. So far, at least.


readygrown said:


> Nice plant. Could it maybe be hoffmannia ghiesbreghtii?


----------



## Frogtofall

Culcasia sp. (Not Colocasia)


----------



## oddlot

Frogtofall said:


> Culcasia sp. (Not Colocasia)


That's a beautiful shingler! I love how tight it is.


----------



## Frogtofall

oddlot said:


> That's a beautiful shingler! *I love how tight it is.*


Don't we all?


----------



## aspidites73

I gotta follow that? HaHa! Some Gesneriads of mine. Some old, some new. Quickly becoming one of my favorite Gesneriads, This is descended seed of the rediscovered Phinea pulchella, now probably in its own Genus. It was found in Cuba after decades of believed extinction. It a tiny compact mini shrub. Some info HERE










The largest leaves are 2/3"










Another cool one is Phinea albolineata. One of only 2 species in this Genera. Nickel in the background









Drymonia serrulata









Drymonia sp. 'Ecuador'









Percea abunda


----------



## dravenxavier

Just got this guy in a couple days ago. Aglaonema pictum 'Tricolor'


----------



## readygrown

dravenxavier, great looking plant! Where on earth did you source this out and did you get it at a halfway decent price?


----------



## dravenxavier

eBay, of all places. And I don't know what a halfway decent price would be for this guy, since I'd never found one for sale previously. I'm just stubborn when I want something haha.


----------



## readygrown

Well its quite a jewel of a plant. I've got one as well. Awesome pattern to it.


----------



## hydrophyte

dravenxavier said:


> Just got this guy in a couple days ago. Aglaonema pictum 'Tricolor'


That's cool. I had that plant once, but I killed it. It isn't super tough like other Aglaonema.

I spent some time the other day working on these riparium setups.


----------



## stemcellular

Just got back from Colombia and had a chance to hike around in the forest outside Bogota. Enjoy!


----------



## stemcellular

And a few more


----------



## Frogtofall

Funky Impatiens.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Like many of us we dont have much space so we collect small things and like to have it all together in one vivarium or so.
its allmost ready just some tiny extra lepanthes or so..........
Elaphoglossum peltatum flabelatum (or so?) they are just like small butterflies.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Next time this Colombian/Panamanian vine can be shown in What have you got in flower now.........................
As you can see , ther are allready some small flower buds coming!
Hopely we can (need some expertson this forum) put this one in a genus...or just a familie.
I have this one for a long time , but last year i put some cuttings under a UV light..........maybe this was the trigger? or just some luck.


----------



## Frogtofall

You beat me to it Wim!  Cant wait to see what they look like!


----------



## Otis

Sweet pics Ray and Wim!


----------



## Otis




----------



## oddlot

dravenxavier said:


> Just got this guy in a couple days ago. Aglaonema pictum 'Tricolor'


Wow,that is super cool! Love the color pattern.It's like a camo design.My Cayo de Aguas would get lost on it.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow this is extremely cool. Was this a special moss mix? Do you know what all this stuff is? 



eLisborg said:


>


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah it would be great if when people post pictures, they put a label for each one of some sort. Not to single eLisborg out, others do it too. We just wanna know what it is!


----------



## jckee1

Wow Emily,
Very cool!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

I know I take lousy pics but had to take a pic of my fist sized clump of Begonia "Lita"

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aspidites73

jckee1 said:


> I know I take lousy pics but had to take a pic of my fist sized clump of Begonia "Lita"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2



Send me cuttings or it didn't happen


----------



## harrywitmore

This is great Wim. Do you have an pictures of this as you constructed it and dimensions?




Wim van den Berg said:


> Like many of us we dont have much space so we collect small things and like to have it all together in one vivarium or so.
> its allmost ready just some tiny extra lepanthes or so..........
> Elaphoglossum peltatum flabelatum (or so?) they are just like small butterflies.


----------



## oddlot

jckee1 said:


> I know I take lousy pics but had to take a pic of my fist sized clump of Begonia "Lita"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


It's just a little too big.................you can put a piece in with the pep


----------



## Dendro Dave

Wim van den Berg said:


>


What is the Orchid  just little left and high of center with the orange/red dangly flowers? ...I like it.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Dendro Dave said:


> What is the Orchid  just little left and high of center with the orange/red dangly flowers? ...I like it.


The small orange flowered orchid is an Specklinia lanceola and Harry .............................i didnt take foto,s of the construction  i only found 1 picture of the start when i put in some wood,. all the rest is filled up with treefern and a pump is running water 24 hour a day , 
Its not all wet, but just moisture.

Wim


----------



## Otis

hydrophyte said:


> Wow this is extremely cool. Was this a special moss mix? Do you know what all this stuff is?


This is a photo of a mossy log in New Zealand. Everything was growing so nicely together. Unfortunately I'm not sure what any of those things are though! The second is an orchid in Madagascar. Not sure what that is either. Ray's pics reminded me to post these ones.


----------



## aspidites73

Liverwort and Single frond of Microgramma heterophylla. 









Salvinia natans closeup. It is in a 2oz. tad cup.


----------



## aspidites73

A not too common ish pseudo rarity new to my collection! Begonia sp. Maldonado Ecuador.


----------



## jckee1

Interesting how it looks under different lights. Mine has a reddish hue.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aspidites73

jckee1 said:


> Interesting how it looks under different lights. Mine has a reddish hue.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


That photo is ~ 12 hours since receiving them as a couple 3" cuttings. 2 leaves broke off in transit, so I dipped em in rooting hormone, wrapped them in sphagnum, and put them in different terrariums. I'm growing the longer cuttings in a 16 oz. deli cup with damp sphagnum and ample t8 tight. We'll see how it adjusts.

EDIT: the leaves are both under Jungle Dawn 13w. bulbs


----------



## jckee1

Well, I wish you good luck with it. Some have said it is the easiest of the Gobenias, although I have done better with Lita. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtmonkey

Hatiora epiphylloides ssp. Bradei recently mounted. Sort of mounted, sort of planted in a hollow in the driftwood in moss. I don't have any proper vivs set up right now, but this has always done best for me as an epiphyte, or in tiny pots with just a little moss for the roots. 

Just got a 40 breeder at the $1.00/gal. sale, so I should be getting better scenery soon 

Edit ; you'll probably want the pic.










I's one of my favorite miniatures- the driftwood is about 6"/15cm. tall.


----------



## dirtmonkey

A few more things heading for vivarium growing eventually... pulling together a plant collection slowly. I've decided I can't have frogs yet - at least not darts. I'll probably be away from home too often for too long over the next year or so to risk it. 

Bertolonia marmorata Sanderiana. This is the last time it looked nice before I cut the two leads off for rooting, and I'll be keeping it in too-high light over the summer. It fades and curls and yellows in too much light, but it also sets more seed, which is the goal.










Not the best pic of [Sinningia pusilla x concinna] x [S. concinna] 'Ruffled Wood Nymph' F2 showing two flower buds. I like the concinna-type leaves best of the 3 microminiature Sinningia species. The coin is a US Quarter. I'm collecting a few of these to re-start a breeding program I was working on several years ago.










Peperomia caperata 'Schumi.' These are taking longer than the old green caperata to propagate from leaves, maybe they'll pick up when the weather warms more.










Hemigraphis repanda stricta. love this little plant. Rooted cuttings have been growing perfectly, but not too quickly, in a closed up terrarium. Not too surprising really, since it's sometimes sold as an aquarium plant, even though it won't grow submerged for long. I think it should make a really nice accent and filler plant in a vivarium. Pictures I've seen show it turns from blackish green with purple reverse like mine are here, to a solid dark burgundy-purple in very bright light. It has little white bell shaped flowers.


----------



## harrywitmore

Does anyone know where to get any of this. I lost mine years ago and would like to try it again in my terrarium.



dirtmonkey said:


> Hatiora epiphylloides ssp. Bradei recently mounted. Sort of mounted, sort of planted in a hollow in the driftwood in moss. I don't have any proper vivs set up right now, but this has always done best for me as an epiphyte, or in tiny pots with just a little moss for the roots.
> 
> Just got a 40 breeder at the $1.00/gal. sale, so I should be getting better scenery soon
> 
> Edit ; you'll probably want the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I's one of my favorite miniatures- the driftwood is about 6"/15cm. tall.


----------



## rollinkansas

Biophytum soukupii..really cool species but much harder to get to flower and get viable seeds from than the more common ones.


----------



## dirtmonkey

harrywitmore said:


> Does anyone know where to get any of this. I lost mine years ago and would like to try it again in my terrarium.


Harry, I'm propagating it for trades right now. We've traded before; I'll just send you some cuttings.


----------



## aspidites73

I'm not certain what this is. There is what used to be Restrepia brachypus. I never pulled the root mass. Opinions? I thought I had accidently cooked it with a heat gun. Leaves are 1/2 to 5/8"


----------



## Frogtofall

rollinkansas said:


> Biophytum soukupii..really cool species but much harder to get to flower and get viable seeds from than the more common ones.


The last photo looks a lot like an Oxalis seed casing and seedling. Weird...

Edit: They are in the same family. That explains it.


----------



## dirtmonkey

rollinkansas said:


> Biophytum soukupii..really cool species but much harder to get to flower and get viable seeds from than the more common ones.


That seems like a good thing. I just got another B. sensitivum a couple weeks ago; it popped in the quarantine box and now they're sprouting up everywhere. I still like them, but forgot how fast and far it reseeds itself.


----------



## NathanB

Hey Harry, nice to see your back. Still have your greenhouse?


----------



## dirtmonkey

A few more arrived today. I was crying about not having Tricantha (Columnea) purpureovittata on a gesneriad mailing list, and someone suggested a vendor that has it right now. They also had two forms of Elaphoglossum peltatum, which I've wanted for a long time, and Diastema comiferum and Tricantha minor (teuscheri), which I've had before and missed. There went my penny jar for the month. And then some. 

Paying full price for gesneriads hurts. I had gotten used to freely trading them or paying a couple dollars at society meetings and conventions. These are well established and in good shape, though. Didn't even break off flowers until I was unpacking them and the Diastema looks like it might hold most of its buds.

In the office









Diastema and Phinaea (and other little rhizomatous gesneriads) always did well for me in terrariums and vivs. The only other Diastema I have right now is Hans Wiehler's untaxonomized D. aff. luteolum ined. I always like the bright red splash I could get from this and from Achimenes erecta 'Tiny Red' (which I also need to replace). Edit: I just noticed that it's producing small rhizomes in place of some of the flower buds. It's progeny xPhinastema 'California Dreaming' used to do this a lot.










I've wanted the fine leaf form of E. peltatum forever, but now in person, I might actually like this one a tiny bit more.










I guess this might still count as foliage in a way - it's just the leaf tip and a calyx of C. minor.


----------



## Frogtofall

Can't remember if I shwowed this already. It's a blue Selaginella that showed up in some moss I got from Hawaii. The more shade it gets, the more blue it becomes. Kinda hard to show how truly blue it is in photos but it's a camera phone shot shot so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## jckee1

For some reason my phone is acting up so I can't see the pic but my Costa Rica sp. Selaginella does that. It has this fantastic blue color especially in shade.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## readygrown

Here's some new things I just got from Charles Alford. If you don't know who he is, its about time.

2 Hydnophytum sp.
Duvallia sessifolia
Microsorum linguiforme
Pyrrosia nummularifolia


----------



## aspidites73

Dischidia astephana, A recent Political Refugee from Thailand.


----------



## Frogtofall

Ouch, that one has seen better days.


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> Ouch, that one has seen better days.


I was very disappointed with the plants I received. This one seems salvageable, however.


----------



## NathanB

Is that not available from tropifloria? I thought they had most of that stuff


----------



## miko12

aspidites73 said:


> I was very disappointed with the plants I received. This one seems salvageable, however.



That is nothing compared to what I received to day.


----------



## miko12

Elphaglossum lingua from Charles Alford. I lobbed the leaf shape and color.


----------



## readygrown

miko12 said:


> That is nothing compared to what I received to day.


Well apparently this shipment of plants came in looking far from ideal. I ordered some plants from this same vendor and my plants came in looking horrible. I did contact them and they do seem willing to make it right. I guess time will tell, but definitely disapointing.


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Is that not available from tropifloria? I thought they had most of that stuff


Yes, I have a nice crop going. I should be offering some later in the year.


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> Yes, I have a nice crop going. I should be offering some later in the year.


My goal wasn't to avoid buying local, as I live in Florida, too. My reason for ordering with this company was the possibility of getting Aglaonema pictum 'tricolor' at a reasonable price. The Dischidia was merely a "i'm already there, why not".


----------



## Dendro Dave

Aglaonema pictum 'tricolor'... The irony of a plant, that has green camo leaves... it's to much 

Where is Alanis Morissette when you need her 

Oh here she is...
"Ironic"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v9yUVgrmPY


----------



## Frogtofall

Most the stuff in her song are coincidences anyhow. Lol.


----------



## inka4040

Frogtofall said:


> Most the stuff in her song are coincidences anyhow. Lol.


irony - use of words to mean anything other than their literal intention. 

given the way she uses the word, to mean anything other than its literal intention, she is perfectly illustrating the concept of irony, using the word ironic itself. That chick is no idiot.


----------



## Frogtofall

She's perfectly illustrating the concept of a hugely annoying song. Haha!


----------



## inka4040

That ish was my jam back in elementary school, lol.


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks Nathan, Nope all greenhouses are done. Still there but nothing but dead plants in them. I really need to clean them out and re-purpose the structures.


NathanB said:


> Hey Harry, nice to see your back. Still have your greenhouse?


----------



## jckee1

harrywitmore said:


> Thanks Nathan, Nope all greenhouses are done. Still there but nothing but dead plants in them. I really need to clean them out and re-purpose the structures.


I would find it tough to go in and clean up. It is always tough to lose plants or an animal in your care. Good luck with it and hopefully you can get it back to a working state!


----------



## oddlot

NOID Marcgravia


----------



## Frogtofall

I think I showed this first one before. It showed up as a surprise in some moss we got from Hawaii. Thanks to Chuck, I actually have a name for it. It's doing surprisingly well. I had it removed from the moss by a coworker who is really good with sensitive, tedious work.

*Adenophorus tamarascinus*









*Piper sp. Costa Rica* (fingers crossed on this one)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Cool stuff Antone. What is the Peperomia in the background?


----------



## Frogtofall

Which? There are many.


----------



## jckee1

Really liking that Fern!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

To the left in the first Piper pic


----------



## Frogtofall

It's some random. I don't have a name for it. I think you have it, Todd.


----------



## markpulawski

Oh you mean Wahine noho mauna, which is the common name for Adenophorus tamarascinus, wet forests, small size...should be great for a viv, let me know when you want me to pop it in one.
And Jim super cool in real life.




Frogtofall said:


> I think I showed this first one before. It showed up as a surprise in some moss we got from Hawaii. Thanks to Chuck, I actually have a name for it. It's doing surprisingly well. I had it removed from the moss by a coworker who is really good with sensitive, tedious work.
> 
> *Adenophorus tamarascinus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piper sp. Costa Rica* (fingers crossed on this one)


----------



## oddlot

Ditto what Jim said.That fern is kick ass!


----------



## toksyn

That Piper and Adenophorus are both too awesome.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Frogtofall said:


> *Piper sp. Costa Rica* (fingers crossed on this one)


Loving this piper! Antone let me know if your interested in a trade someday when you got a little one of that going. I'm sure there's something I can send you guys to have fun with.


----------



## readygrown

Aechmea brevicollis


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Nice compact growing Aechmea .
can you tell me whats that pink foliage on the right?


----------



## readygrown

Yes, thanks. That's Begonia foliosa, shortly after I planted it. Its really starting to take off now.


----------



## jckee1

I may have put this up before but definitely relative to the conversation on Solanums. This is a couple pics of the smaller Colombian Solanum in different tanks.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

The first pic shows more mature leaves.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Nautilocalyx ecuadorensis

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## readygrown

Not the best pic of it, but heres some pitchers of a nepenthes I've had in a tank of mine for 5 years now. They stay small.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Just got this in the mail today. Microgramma/ solanopteris brunei


----------



## readygrown

That's a sweet ant plant, nice pick up!


----------



## aspidites73

Went to the Heathcote Botanical Plant Sale, today. Got rained out but still managed to pick up some cool stuff. This is some sort of Peperomia, I imagine









This was simply called "Geranium"









This looks like a miniature Syngonium rayaii









Asplenium x kenzoi










Osmoxylon lineare









I forget what this one is. I emailed the vendor and am awaiting word. I believe it may be an Impatiens.










Selaginella ???


----------



## epiphytes etc.

All nice pick ups, but that Syngonium is bad!


----------



## aspidites73

The little syngonium, my favorite as well, was an oddball amongst common terrarium stuff. Only $2!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I bet it's a tissue culture freak podophyllum.


----------



## aspidites73

Mystery solved. This is an Impatiens. Impatiens arguta. Info here


----------



## hydrophyte

Here are a couple quick pictures of my 56G blackwater riparium setup. This tank has some pretty cool plants and a little group of a nice species betta, _Betta schalleri_.

This fish hide a lot. I am going to try to get some good pictures of them this weekend.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

This is a nice highly variegated sport I pulled from Neo. 'Jeannie'


----------



## Sammie

_Marcgravia sp._ "French Guiana" 


_Psychotria alba_


----------



## rollinkansas

A real giant. Platystele jungermannioides.


----------



## Frogtofall

rollinkansas said:


> A real giant. Platystele jungermannioides.


You really should get into miniatures. I mean, my gosh...


----------



## frogparty

Sammie said:


> _Marcgravia sp._ "French Guiana"
> 
> 
> _Psychotria alba_


I love those plants. Psychotria is such a cool genus.


----------



## Sammie

It sure is.
I was very happy when I found this one. Now I just have to build a big Peruvian biotope tank for it.
Also I finally found a guy who's now propagating leaf cuttings of _P. viridis_ for me since I was unsuccessful with growing it from seed.
Oh how i love the internet


----------



## frogparty

P. viridis is easy to get over here, but mine succumbed to scale AND mealy at the same time, which then spread to my Banisteropsis caapi....... I was seriously bummed. The Banisteropsis grows FAST and would be amazing in a big tank


----------



## readygrown

Banisteriopsis caapi and psychotria? I know that combo!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Sammie said:


> It sure is.
> I was very happy when I found this one. Now I just have to build a big Peruvian biotope tank for it.
> Also I finally found a guy who's now propagating leaf cuttings of _P. viridis_ for me since I was unsuccessful with growing it from seed.
> Oh how i love the internet


The seed can take a year to germ if fresh. Stored seed can last for a decade. Leaf cuts is an interesting idea.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Peperomia cyclophylla*









*Pep. cf. stelechophila and Racinaea crispa*


----------



## frogparty

Those are RAD Antone

I need that stelechophila


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> Those are RAD Antone
> 
> I need that stelechophila


Thanks. That jungle stick looks 10x better in person. Couldn't get a great photo of it.


----------



## whitethumb

pyrrosia nummularifolia


----------



## R1ch13

Picked up this nice little Marcgravia sp. last month.

1 cutting on the day I got it, 21st April.



And a shot from a couple of minutes ago...


I have been so busy as of late; and was feeling bad for neglecting it and leaving it in that little tub. But upon comparing the shots I'd say its doing very well for only 19days...

For reference the tub only measures approx 4x3inches.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Frogtofall

*Vesicularia sp.*


----------



## NathanB

That panel is missing a Peperomia


----------



## Wim van den Berg

NathanB said:


> That panel is missing a Peperomia


No its not....on top on the right site is left a piece of Peperomia


----------



## readygrown

Good eye wim. I saw that also but that's coming from the mount next to it


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. You guys are funny. This one was strictly intended to be just moss. I'll post a Peperomia one later.


----------



## readygrown

It still looks amazing, healthy!


----------



## toksyn

Is that the same plaque we saw during the spring festival? 




Frogtofall said:


> *Vesicularia sp.*




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

It likely is.


----------



## hydrophyte

Frogtofall said:


> *Vesicularia sp.*


I have thought that something like this could look cool hanging all by itself in a small enclosure.


----------



## aspidites73

3 new additions. Fresh out of the box.

Begonia herbacea









Begonia aridicaulis









I'm unsure of this one. I received it as B. U602 from a, self described, 'Begoniac'. Between it having only juvenile growth, and the fact she snuck this in on me without any provenance, I can not confirm anything else. I'll repost after the plant matures and/or I hear back from her.


----------



## Frogtofall

Hard to tell how big the last two are. Do you have anything for reference? They look like minis.


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> Hard to tell how big the last two are. Do you have anything for reference? They look like minis.


They are immature foliage from a leaf prop. The aridicaulis has quarter sized leaves ATM, and is a terrarium loving mini that is rather uncommon. It is from Mexico. I've been looking for it since last winter, found someone to trade with, and became friendly enough to do a larger trade. Begonias for Gesneriads, the latter of which I have quite a few. The U602 has nickle sized leaves ATM, but again, these (only 2) are immature yet. I have no idea what to classify it as until I hear back from the person I got it from. She flew down to Tampa for expo this year, and is on her way to Shreveport for another show. She seems to know her stuff. I just received them today and the U602 was a surprise she didn't tell me about. I'll update when I can. Meanwhile, here's a pic of a mature B. ardicaulis. A sweet looking Begonia, if you asked me!

EDIT: She calls herself a 'Begoniac'!


----------



## Frogtofall

Thats cool. I went to the Begonia convention. They actually came through and did an insanely crazy breeze-through of Tropiflora. It was like a tornado of plant people. I didn't know where I was after they left. Lol. 

Still hard to tell how large (or small) it is. Is it like sp. Lita small?

I like Genseriads too... Post some!


----------



## aspidites73

Definitely bigger than sp. Lita. More like B. glabra leaf size, but as a compact rhizomatous. My origional plan was to meet her in Tampa, but I got sidetracked with buying a house. BTW it is all but definite ill be moving Fort Myers, not Bradenton. I found an awesome 3/2/1, brand new construction, for a very reasonable price. I'll know for sure when I get back from there tomorrow.



Frogtofall said:


> Thats cool. I went to the Begonia convention. They actually came through and did a insanely crazy breeze-through of Tropiflora. It was like a tornado of plant people. I didn't know where I was after they left. Lol.
> 
> Still hard to tell how large (or small) it is. Is it like sp. Lita small?
> 
> I like Genseriads too... Post some!


----------



## aspidites73

And, I am happily single without baggage, sooooooo....1 bedroom is frog room, one for Office/cooler loving plant room, 1 bedroom for sleep (when I get any), and a big screen room out back for all my 10B loving plants!

EDIT: Plus, a ridiculously humongous living room viv! In fact, I may just divert the A/C to the bedrooms, and do living walls throughout! j/k but cool to dream


----------



## Frogtofall

I thought Ft. Myers was 9B? That's cool either way though!


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> I thought Ft. Myers was 9B? That's cool either way though!


Different maps show some conflicting info. This is the USDA map from their website. either way, I agree it makes no difference.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


> I thought Ft. Myers was 9B? That's cool either way though!


...Oke Ft might be cool.......... but this is real cool

A good friend of mine brought something back from Guadeloupe/Dominica
Mosses and ferns and more of those things we dislike


----------



## Wim van den Berg

and again more of that green weed


----------



## aspidites73

A few days ago I posted several Begonia species that I had just gotten. One of them, U602, was without all of the information I have come to know of this particular plant. It is a mini, although the leaves are slightly larger than Begonia sp. 'Lita', it stays a compact clump. I am told it is a slow grower, stays under 2" high and hasn't gotten much bigger than 4" across for the people growing it. It is from Sumatra, and was described in a 2010 publishing of the Begonian. Mine is a leaf propagation from a clone descended from a 2009 import from Charles H. of the American Begonia Society. I have attached a photo of what a mature U602 looks like, as mine is an immature clone.


----------



## Frogtofall

Very nice. Now the important part, the waiting list?


----------



## aspidites73

There wasn't a waiting list until you mentioned it. That makes you first, correct?



Frogtofall said:


> Very nice. Now the important part, the waiting list?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

aspidites73 said:


> There wasn't a waiting list until you mentioned it. That makes you first, correct?


So you say i am number 2............. i will make some space right now.If you ever might get some seeds on it, i am interrested.


----------



## oddlot

Took a couple pics of one of the grow out tanks and figured I'd share a couple pics.
Marcgravia Umbellata 








Marcgravia sintenisii,Gotta love the reds and other colors!
















Noid fern I got from Doug


----------



## Frogtofall

Some recent trade plants.*

Elaphoglossum burchellii*








*
Elaphoglossum herminieri*


----------



## jckee1

Different leaf form of Elaphoglossum peltatum and Begonia Scutifolia regular form and small leaf form just received from a friend.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wim van den Berg

jckee1 said:


> Different leaf form of Elaphoglossum peltatum and Begonia Scutifolia regular form and small leaf form just received from a friend.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


rare plants...were did you find such a friend..............................


----------



## Sammie

After a long search it's finally here, and I'm so #"%&§€ stoked!
This plant has sorta been my "white whale" for a while...
_Monstera dubia_


Unfortunately it arrived in pretty bad shape, but two weeks in the mail will do that so it was somewhat expected. At least one good leaf and stem and roots looks good so I think it will be alright in time.


----------



## R1ch13

Sammie said:


> After a long search it's finally here, and I'm so #"%&§€ stoked!
> This plant has sorta been my "white whale" for a while...
> _Monstera dubia_
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it arrived in pretty bad shape, but two weeks in the mail will do that so it was somewhat expected. At least one good leaf and stem and roots looks good so I think it will be alright in time.


Nice! I have long wanted this as well Sammie! Keep in touch 

Regards,
Richie


----------



## aspidites73

I think I finally made my Begonia sp. 'Maldonado' happy. I lost all but a 2 leaf piece of rhizome. Now, nearly 60 days after acquiring it, There are 5 new leaves sprouting.


----------



## Frogtofall

aspidites73 said:


> I think I finally made my Begonia sp. 'Maldonado' happy. I lost all but a 2 leaf piece of rhizome. Now, nearly 60 days after acquiring it, There are 5 new leaves sprouting.


I have had similar experiences with these types of Begonias as well as other tender type miniature plants. Glad it finally came to!


----------



## jckee1

I find that these guys like it on the cooler side. Mine love it in the basement. The coolest spot in the house. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aspidites73

You pretty much need a nipple on a pipet to water these.



aspidites73 said:


> I think I finally made my Begonia sp. 'Maldonado' happy. I lost all but a 2 leaf piece of rhizome. Now, nearly 60 days after acquiring it, There are 5 new leaves sprouting.


----------



## jckee1

I've also had good luck growing these and the other available Gobenias on live moss. It seems easier to root into the live moss.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall

I'm growing mine on a mist bench.


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> I'm growing mine on a mist bench.


It would be nice to have them growing in several different environments. I like to see a Gobenia on a stick, Antone!


----------



## Frogtofall

aspidites73 said:


> It would be nice to have them growing in several different environments. I like to see a Gobenia on a stick, Antone!


Challenge accepted. 

I did have my stock plant growing off the mist bench, just somewhere humid but the roots were never allowed to dry. It actually did quite well and grew some nice hardened off foliage. I noticed it seems like it grew a little faster on the mist bench though.


----------



## R1ch13

Little update on my little Marcgravia sp. 

Now on day 38 and it seems to be growing very nicely. The foliage in the 2nd picture is all new growth which has formed since I acquired the cuttings on 21st April.





Regards,
Richie


----------



## aspidites73

I had posted a photo of a seedling Phinaea albolineata a while back. It never got much bigger, then it bloomed 5-6 flowers less than 3 months later, and immediately went dormant. The tiny rhizome I was left with was smaller than a half grown dwarf white isopod. I didn't expect it to survive, but put it in some lightly damp sphagnum inside a 2 oz. deli cup with a lid. In the 3rd photo you see it as is today, with a penny for reference.


----------



## KenP

R1ch13 what is the fuzzy white material on the stem next to the last leaf on the right?


----------



## Sammie

I'm not Richie but since he's not currently online I'll shed some light for you.
It's a root


----------



## oddlot

That was my thought too.


----------



## R1ch13

Yup, Sammie and Lou are bang on - just a root!

Strangely enough I have heard that Marcgravia can spend the first few weeks/months putting all their energy into rooting to whatever they may be planted in/on. But mine is doing the complete opposite and throwing leaves like no tomorrow. Root development has been much slower...

Regards,
Richie


----------



## KenP

Glad to hear that it is roots as it almost looked like mealy bug. Great little plant.


----------



## oddlot

R1ch13 said:


> Yup, Sammie and Lou are bang on - just a root!
> 
> Strangely enough I have heard that Marcgravia can spend the first few weeks/months putting all their energy into rooting to whatever they may be planted in/on. But mine is doing the complete opposite and throwing leaves like no tomorrow. Root development has been much slower...
> 
> Regards,
> Richie


I have several types of Marcs.Some mounted on cork in the viv and others mounted on pieces in a grow out and they always seem to throw shoots like yours first,then I notice roots.Actually if you check my post about a page or two back,I have a Sintenisii and Umbellata on a mount and you can see the new growth.The Umbellata looks like there are extra leaves starting to kind of fan out a little at the bottom,which I believe will be new runners.You Gotta love marcs.


----------



## oddlot

I got this begonia from the flea market for 50 cents about a month ago.
You can see some new growth.It started as the hardened twig to the left and only had 2 leaves.

















It was pathetic and like I said it only had 2 leaves,but now it looks like this.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Nice job Lou! Pretty Begonia!


----------



## aspidites73

I know this is wayyy early to be posting this here, but I am very excited. Had there been a thread: "What have you got in cotyledonous foliage?" I would have gladly posted there  These are the first 4 (of mine) seeds of Sonerila margaritacea to germinate. I'm really stoked to be working with it. Hopefully beginning from seed will enable this species to be a little more forgiving than I am told they are. I'll keep updating! Photos of the mature foliage can be found HERE


----------



## oddlot

Here's my pachycentria glauca(ant plant).It's even bigger now.I got this plant as a seedling.There are aerial roots spouted along the plant.Can this plant be clipped and mounted?


----------



## Sammie

Some rare(ish) aroids.

_Monstera dubia_, the last one I got was in pretty bad shape so the guy sent me a new one for free without me asking for it. I couldn't be happier


_Philodendron tripartitium_ (Or possibly _P. sp. _"holtonianum" which supposedly is an as of yet undescribed species similar to tripartitium, either way I'm happy.)


_Philodendron sp. "_French Guiana" (Or at least I think it'sa Philodendron.)


----------



## npaull

Hey Sammie where did you get that Philodendron "French Guiana?" I love that plant and would like to get some...


----------



## Sammie

I traded it with a guy who got it from a guy who brought it back from a vacation in French Guiana. I don't think many people have it.
Also I'm in Europe so chances are it's not currently in the American hobby


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> Here's my pachycentria glauca(ant plant).It's even bigger now.I got this plant as a seedling.There are aerial roots spouted along the plant.Can this plant be clipped and mounted?


Any thoughts?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I would try to root cuttings in some Sphagnum first and then mount them with their little ball of roots.


----------



## oddlot

Thanks Jason.I'll try that and it's big enough that I may try a small piece as a mount just to see if it will take that way too.


----------



## Spaff




----------



## Frogtofall

Spaff said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/v/7UbbFoEAE1I


----------



## aspidites73

I'm not much a Bromeliad fan however, seeing these Racinia pics popping up, I must say my interest in them has been piqued! Nice plants, Spaff!


----------



## oddlot

I picked up this monster Rainbow Selaginella for $12 bucks today,and wanted to share.If you put a paper plate behind or below it,you wouldn't be able to see the plate. Very healthy plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yet another one of my experiments. 

3/12/14


6/17/14


----------



## Azurel

Just got this in today....

Begonia Dregei...









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73

Begonia aridicaulis 2nd leaf grown from a parent leaf cutting. It is 1/2 inch wide and 2/3 inch long.


----------



## toksyn

New camera , figured I'd share some of my first shots (and first shots with a DSLR):

*Elaphoglossum nigrescens*









*Bertolonia sp.*









*Lecanopteris carnosa (probably luzonensis)*









*Begonia chlorosticta "Red"*









*Nautilocalyx sp.*









*Begonia U485*









*Begonia U560*


















I still have a lot to learn, but here's to new possibilities!


----------



## aspidites73

toksyn said:


> New camera , figured I'd share some of my first shots (and first shots with a DSLR):


I never thought you would have graduated from the i~phone camera. Nice shots!


----------



## toksyn

Hahaha! Though, I wonder if you have me confused for someone else? =P I've never possessed or shot with an iPhone.



aspidites73 said:


> I never thought you would have graduated from the i~phone camera. Nice shots!


----------



## aspidites73

toksyn said:


> Hahaha! Though, I wonder if you have me confused for someone else? =P I've never possessed or shot with an iPhone.


Evidently I do have you mixed with someone else. My bad


----------



## toksyn

*Selenicereus wittii*


----------



## james67

Frogtofall said:


> 6/17/14


i like the villosa creeping in there.


----------



## Dendrobait

toksyn said:


> *Begonia U560*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a lot to learn, but here's to new possibilities!


Is that what people are passing around as Begonia sp. 'Pacto 1?'


----------



## Spaff

Dendrobait said:


> Is that what people are passing around as Begonia sp. 'Pacto 1?'


No, this is Begonia sp. Lita.


----------



## toksyn

*Neooreophilus pilosellus*


----------



## miko12

That is so beautiful!!! How challenging is it to grow?




toksyn said:


> *Neooreophilus pilosellus*


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks a lot like Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes


----------



## dendrothusiast

miko12 said:


> That is so beautiful!!! How challenging is it to grow?


Dev first off that is a well looking orchid.

Mike that orchid is actually a pretty good terrarium plant in my opinion - not too much light and plenty of moisture. I let mine get a draft for a small time of the day since it's growing on a limb with a couple of tillandsia bifloras but I have another species of neooreophilus that is much tinier growing just fine on a log close to the floor of my tank amongst some moss and filmy ferns.

I think this would be fine in a tank with little to no air circulation just as long as it gets the moisture it needs.


----------



## Frogtofall

A neat little Ecuadorian gesneriad

*Nomopyle dodsonii*


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes manabina_




_Peperomia_ sp. 'Baños, Ecuador', _Pilea microphylla_, _Pleurothallis niveoglobula_


----------



## toksyn

That is a good looking Lepanthes, nice growing! 



Bunsincunsin said:


> _Lepanthes manabina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Peperomia_ sp. 'Baños, Ecuador', _Pilea microphylla_, _Pleurothallis niveoglobula_




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte

Cool pictures!



Bunsincunsin said:


> _Lepanthes manabina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Peperomia_ sp. 'Baños, Ecuador', _Pilea microphylla_, _Pleurothallis niveoglobula_


----------



## Frogtofall

Nothing anyone probably hasn't seen but I thought it looked nice. I am going to let this plant climb the little tree stump its on in order to see if I can bloom it. It would be nice to get some photos of the flowers and possibly get seed. I've also never seen the secondary/mature foliage.

*Marcgravia umbellata*


----------



## KenP

Very nice plant no matter how many times I see it. Good luck! Cannot wait to see it in flower and seed. Here is a succulent leaf of pretty little orchid. The leaf provides interest when not in flower. Oops upside down.


----------



## readygrown

I just like this pic.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very nice photo!


----------



## Jeremy M

readygrown said:


> I just like this pic.
> 
> View attachment 123937


For good reason, I like it as well. Very fully grown in. Do you know what species of tillandsia that is?


----------



## readygrown

I used to know...I mapped the whole tank but have since lost it!..I can still name most of the plants but a couple of the tillandsia I still cant.


----------



## JayMillz

I recently received this "Dragon whiskers" fern (Microsorum punctatum) from an Ebay user named nsetropicals. I've bought a few things from this place now, they usually have some pretty cool stuff pop up on there from time to time. I think I'll manage to keep this one alive and I look forward to seeing it's growth after it establishes. I really liked the picture of the mature one I saw.


----------



## aspidites73

My new favorite plant. Argostemma pictum. It's in Rubiceae with coffee and Hoffmania. It grows as a carpet of low lying leaves about 3" in diameter, and horizontal to the ground. It has 2 buds that I'm hoping to see flowering
















Here's a link with more info and photos


And thIs is one of a 40+ day old Sonerila margaritacea from seed. Already showing it's polka dot pattern.


----------



## Sammie

Not really vivarium suitable, but still a pretty cool tropical.

Solanum sp. "India"




The longest spikes are about 1" long, pretty bad ass


----------



## hydrophyte

aspidites73 said:


> My new favorite plant. Argostemma pictum. It's in Rubiceae with coffee and Hoffmania. It grows as a carpet of low lying leaves about 3" in diameter, and horizontal to the ground. It has 2 buds that I'm hoping to see flowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link with more info and photos



I saw other pictures of more mature foliage with the flower and that really is cool.


----------



## Frogtofall

Columnea citriflora





Microgramma heterophylla


----------



## james67

Frogtofall said:


> Microgramma heterophylla


gorgeous!!

let me know when you want to get rid of some 


James


----------



## aspidites73

Sweet stuff, Antone! It's an awesome representation of why this fern has the name: heterophylla. For anyone interested heterophyllous means: having more than one type of leaf on the same plant.

Also, its leaves get larger than I thought. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Azurel

Just got this one in.....

Hard to beat the hot pink edges.

Can't wait to get growing strong.
Begonia/Symbegonia


----------



## lestat

I put this one in a jar to keep it safe while I was building a viv. It's so happy in there, I'm reluctant to move it now! It's about to get too crowded in there though. It was just labeled "microgramma sp." when I bought it. 









This is my little Microgramma heterophylla. I hope it comes close to Frogtofall's someday!


----------



## rollinkansas

Some foliage shots..

Platystele jungermanniodies 'small' 









Peperomia villicaulis









Peperomoa cf. pilicaulis (Guido was unable to give a definite species name)









Brachionidium folsomii


----------



## Spaff

rollinkansas said:


> Brachionidium folsomii


You found one!? If ever a keiki decides to jump off, I'm sure I can find it a home


----------



## Frogtofall

rollinkansas said:


> Some foliage shots..
> 
> Peperomia villicaulis


I have noticed a lot of Peps have this type of pattern on their foliage only to grow out of it later. Have you had this plant long? Has it any other types of foliage? I'd like to see more of it.

I have a few plants that display this like Pep. sp. Isla Colon, Banos, sp. Trinidad and so on. I think these plants have a juvenile stage that we aren't putting focus on that perhaps we should.

Thanks for sharing your Peps. I like to see that there's new ones always out there to obtain!


----------



## rollinkansas

Zach, I will certainly keep you in mind!

Antone, you are right about the Isla Colons, etc..I have 4 sp. that all look the same that came with different names, and under my conditions, they all end up looking pretty indistinguishable from each other.

The villicaulis is in a weird spot and my camera cant focus on the tiny new growth, but the new growth looks identical to the adult foliage, just smaller. I believe my cutting came from the piece Chuck had on ebay a while back, so I am confident in that name.


----------



## lestat

Here are a couple more favorites from the same tank. 

I think the Ficus villosa might be a bit too big for the tank it's in, but I really like this plant. It may be my good excuse to build an even larger tank too, so I'm certainly not going to complain about it getting so big.  The Rhaphidophora cryptantha next to it is finally starting to thrive in there as well, but it's running out of room as well. 









Fairly common plant, I know, but I can't get over the colors and iridescence. It has a very nice growth pattern as well.


----------



## aspidites73

Update on my seedling Sonerila margaritacea, now 10 weeks old. Widest point 1"


----------



## pdfCrazy

Pyrrosia christii, a species barely in cultivation in the US. I'v been growing this species for about a year now and its been doing great for me.


----------



## toksyn

*Selenicereus wittii*
I wondered for a while where the roots would come from, and what they would look like. I figured I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Frogtofall

They also come from the midvein.


----------



## aspidites73

Hey, rollinkansas! If the extremely regretful were to occur, and your Platystele jungermannioides were to somehow fracture on or about the line i've indicated below and, against odds ended up falling neatly on a fluff of New Zealand Long Fiber Sphagnum Moss, that in a rare turn of events dropped in the box you're sending me today. Let's just say i've probably paid much more for much worse things! 

EDIT:** by Weight or Volume effin ratios! Holla?


----------



## rollinkansas

aspidites73 said:


> Hey, rollinkansas! If the extremely regretful were to occur, and your Platystele jungermannioides were to somehow fracture on or about the line i've indicated below and, against odds ended up falling neatly on a fluff of New Zealand Long Fiber Sphagnum Moss, that in a rare turn of events dropped in the box you're sending me today. Let's just say i've probably paid much more for much worse things!
> 
> EDIT:** by Weight or Volume effin ratios! Holla?


Haha, I think if I packed a cutting of that in sphagnum moss, you'd never find it again. Too bad I didn't see this message before shipping!


----------



## aspidites73

Oh well. A brotha gotta have hope!

Edit: And, FYI, I would have considered this an awesome example of a "Naughty list" plant. It's the kind of plant that you don't really like to talk about because all your Naughty Friends (cough cough cough) would be asking for a piece. Generally, a "Naughty List" thing, whatever that thing may be, is typically coveted! 


rollinkansas said:


> Haha, I think if I packed a cutting of that in sphagnum moss, you'd never find it again. Too bad I didn't see this message before shipping!


----------



## readygrown

The back side of Dischidia imbricata


----------



## Frogtofall

*Geogenanthus undatus

*Really wish I could show the true color but hard to capture in photo.


----------



## readygrown

I grow Geogenanthus undatus as well. It is hard to catch the true color from a picture. That plant looks happy Antone.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Antone, that is a plant that has always piqued my interest. However, I never realized they got that big.


----------



## readygrown

The size is what keeps me from putting it in a tank. I could see it being used in a large setup though.


----------



## andersonii85

readygrown said:


> The size is what keeps me from putting it in a tank. I could see it being used in a large setup though.



I've been growing this plant for almost 15 years and have never had it get this big in a vivarium setup. Don't hesitate as it is a great plant to work with.


----------



## Frogtofall

readygrown said:


> The size is what keeps me from putting it in a tank. I could see it being used in a large setup though.


----------



## Frogtofall

Frogtofall said:


> Nothing anyone probably hasn't seen but I thought it looked nice. I am going to let this plant climb the little tree stump its on in order to see if I can bloom it. It would be nice to get some photos of the flowers and possibly get seed. I've also never seen the secondary/mature foliage.
> 
> *Marcgravia umbellata*




I imagine in about another 7"-10" it may start to throw secondary foliage. Make sure to click picture.


----------



## mitcholito

I hesitated wheter to post this here or in the flowering thread. I decided here.

Epigeneium fargesii on a Hygrolon mount together with variuous ferns and mosses.

Please expand photos for best result.


----------



## andersonii85

Finally looking good and has produced a few gametophytes for me to play with. 

Dicranoglossum panamense


----------



## ChrisAZ

mitcholito said:


> I hesitated wheter to post this here or in the flowering thread. I decided here.
> 
> Epigeneium fargesii on a Hygrolon mount together with variuous ferns and mosses.
> 
> Please expand photos for best result.


What kind of ferns are those exactly?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Begonia U496

Begonia U496 Foliage by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## mitcholito

@ ChrisAZ - The ferns are _Belvisia mucronata_ and _Goniophlebium microrhizoma_


----------



## Frogtofall

mitcholito said:


> @ ChrisAZ - The ferns are _Belvisia mucronata_ and _Goniophlebium microrhizoma_


It looks like you have some Polypodium polypodioides on there too??


----------



## mitcholito

Frogtofall said:


> It looks like you have some Polypodium polypodioides on there too??


No that is the Goniophlebium microrhizoma you see.


----------



## Frogtofall

Learn something every day!!


----------



## Stijn

Received a nice bromeliad : Portea petropolitana from Brasil.

Room enough for a whole family of frogs !










Regards,

Stijn


----------



## FroggyKnight

Sweet bromeliad! I would love to see the frog tank your putting that one in 

John


----------



## charlesbrooks

This is Plectranthus scaposus that I grew from seed. This plant is native to Madagascar.


----------



## Frogtofall

Frogtofall said:


> I imagine in about another 7"-10" it may start to throw secondary foliage. Make sure to click picture.



Unfortunately I had to cut the vine on the left b/c it got "stuck" in a sort of crotch in the tree stump but the vine on the right has really taken off. I water this thing every day and have really been fertilizing it. I think its ready to start throwing the secondary foliage b/c the nodes on vine I cut had little nubs of growth that was different from the normal vine. C'mooooooooon flowers!!! 

Make sure to click photo b/c its squished. Looks better when clicked.


----------



## hydrophyte

The native woodland mosses in my my moss-dedicated setup are growiing in nicely so far.


----------



## Sammie

That looks pretty sweet Antone!
You wouldn't happen to have access to the _Marcgravia sp._ "Peru" that's going around would you?
I'm thinking it's probably the same as umbellata but I don't have the setup to flower it so I can't say for sure. 

What I'm getting at is it looks like you have some more room on that trunk, and if you have access to it it would be a great service to the hobby if you could try to flower it


----------



## readygrown

I have peru and it appears quite different than the umbellata.


----------



## Sammie

readygrown said:


> I have peru and it appears quite different than the umbellata.


Cool, do you have any pictures of it?
I haven't seen it in person yet, but in the pictures I have seen it looks a lot like umbellata.
If it's indeed a different species I'll have to order some right away

Edit: http://www.dutch-rana.nl/v2/compone...ge/product/Marcgravia_spec__4e8979c067510.jpg


----------



## readygrown

I can snap some pics. I haven't had it too long, but just going off leaf coloration it seems different


----------



## Frogtofall

The one I have as sp Peru is much smaller than umbellata but has started to develop some similar looking leaf patterns. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Spaff

Frogtofall said:


> The one I have as sp Peru is much smaller than umbellata but has started to develop some similar looking leaf patterns. I'll post a picture later.


Is it slower growing as well? I have one that I got without a label that looks like a mini umbellata that grows painfully slow (like 2"/year). I recently got a cutting of umbellata that is already growing at a faster rate, and it is far from established.


----------



## Frogtofall

Frogtofall said:


> The one I have as sp Peru is much smaller than umbellata but has started to develop some similar looking leaf patterns. I'll post a picture later.


This is in a 3" Pot


----------



## toksyn

*Cryptochloa sp.*


*Columnea purpureovittata*


----------



## Stijn

a new addition for the greenhouse :

Vriesea ospinae gruberii 'white form'










Regards,

Stijn


----------



## Frogtofall

Should be V. ospinae var. gruberi

Nice plant. I have always liked them.


----------



## Dendro Dave

So my newest blue flower candidate for the vivs arrived awhile back and seems to be adapting to vivarium conditions, but hasn't flowered yet. That's why it's in this thread and not the flower thread 

I give you Veronica beccabunga









Example of it in bloom from Google...









I had to order the live plant from UK Ebay seller because I couldn't find it in the USA. I ordered seeds from asia, but they sent wrong veronica type and not what was pictured.

I've been growing it for a couple months in wet soil with the top mostly down on that container... so far so good, though it did die back some but then quickly rebounded. Kinda experimental, but it likes wet areas and I've gotten lucky before (LoL, that sounded kinda dirty). 

OK back on track...
I put a few small pieces in vivs, but haven't wanted to risk to much since it was kinda a pain to source. Might turn into a weed in the viv given how fast it rebounded and started to spread again, but I can live with weeds that have blue flowers.

Hopefully it will bloom and look as truly blue as it does in many pics... and not require to much pruning.
Veronica beccabunga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh there is also some Utricularia graminifolia, dwarf baby tears and some of my micro liverwort in there I think.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs-2.html


----------



## dendroalvaro

This are some of my terrarium and greenhouse plants







a type of pyrrosia







marcgravia sp







columnea linearis







un identified orquid if someone knows what it is tell it please







some anthuriums sp from ecuador, peru and colombia.







pilea sp. from costa rica















drymonia allopectoides







rapidophora tetrasperma







marcgravia rectiflora juvenile form







columnea sp. suriname under low light







climber from costa rica







boraginacea sp.







unknown epiprenum would love to know the name







philodendron sp.







philodendron sp.







monstera adansonii







philodendron andreanum







pilea nummularia







neoregelia hybrid


----------



## dendroalvaro

can you see the images because i dont know if i have done it correctly or not?


----------



## Sammie

Sorry, the pictures doesn't work.


----------



## dendroalvaro




----------



## dendroalvaro

sorry now they are working i think more or less they are in order for the names that i said in the first post


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Nice Bromeliads ,Dendroalvaro , i like the white Werauhia 
This Begonia i grew from seeds as B gerhtii, but it seems to be B moysesii.


----------



## dendroalvaro

Thanks iis not a werauhia is a vriesea but do not remeber the id and that begonia is aswell beautiful


----------



## DorisSlammington

hydrophyte said:


> The native woodland mosses in my my moss-dedicated setup are growiing in nicely so far.


hydrophyte, I would love to know the specifics on that moss tank. Lights? Heat? Humidity? Any fans? I want one!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Drymonia Chiribogana...
I've grown these from seed(a first for me...very proud of myself...lol).
Love the veining/color on these already. 
They are 3-4 inches high at this point.


----------



## readygrown

Asplenium fragrans


----------



## aspidites73

Monstera sp. "Bocas del Toro" new growth from harvested node.










Sonerila margaritacea











Nautilocalyx sp. aff. ecuadoranus










Nautilocalyx forgetii


----------



## Dendrobait

Peperomia fraseri(?)

Pleurothallis grobyi

Trichosalpinx chamelepanthes

Microgramma sp. (nitida I suppose)

mystery moss

volunteer plant

Dracula cordobae

Stelis argentata


----------



## gnathaniel

Hi dendroalvaro, I think this plant is Dendrobium dichaeoides, has it ever bloomed for you?


----------



## dendroalvaro

yes it is I couldnt remember his name, no it has never bloomed for me but i have separated in to three p`lant and maybe tha is the probem now i will let it and see if it blooms


----------



## flyingSquirrel

dendroalvaro said:


> yes it is I couldnt remember his name, no it has never bloomed for me but i have separated in to three p`lant and maybe tha is the probem now i will let it and see if it blooms


From what I understand, D. dichaeoides grows and flowers best with cooler temps


----------



## dendroalvaro

then i supposed that now in winter it may flower if i do not touch it


----------



## readygrown




----------



## Bunsincunsin

Lovely shot, readygrown!


_Piper_ sp. 'Ecuador'


----------



## NathanB

Is that the one that was on eBay? Reminds me of a Peperomia ecuagenera sells


----------



## Frogtofall

It is a Peperomia I'm pretty sure.


----------



## agrosse

Anyone know what these are? I received them without labels.


----------



## readygrown

Marcgravia umbellata


----------



## Frogtofall

agrosse said:


> Anyone know what these are? I received them without labels.


1st one looks like Peperomia urocarpoides. 2nd one looks like Raphidophora honkongensis.


----------



## aspidites73

I posted the first set of these pics in the 'blooming' thread. Here's a link 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/2137721-post3923.html

Meanwhile, here are some more of my recent favorites. Bryophytes!

Pilea sp. 'Tingo Maria, Peru'









Riiccardia and Plagiochila sp. Colombia









Schistochila sp.









Plagiochila sp. Peru


----------



## mitcholito

Hymenophyllum sp. from the Sierra de Baoruco, Pedernales on Dominican republic. This is a small and low growing species of Hymenophyllum.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

mitcholito said:


> Hymenophyllum sp. from the Sierra de Baoruco, Pedernales on Dominican republic. This is a small and low growing species of Hymenophyllum.


Wow Mikael thats sure a nice Hymenophyllum ..and hairy toothanks for posting!


----------



## vivarium_guy

Does anyone have experience with what I think may be Begonia Maldonado or Begonia Lita/U560 in their dart tanks. I'm not sure which is the one of the two I had (it was a clipping from an old acquaintance), but for 2 years it did really, really well and grew like mad. Was covering the floor of my 18x18x24 for me variabilis. Then it collapsed. All of it. I'm looking to replace it with more. Anyone ever seen this rare gem and how to get more?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here's a cool lichen I collected a couple weeks ago. I figured some of you might like it, _Lobaria pulmonaria_.

Here it is dry









And after a little water









Yeah, I'm kinda geeky and am fascinated by this stuff


----------



## Dendrobait

Has any work been done with growing lichens at all? They are fascinating organisms for sure. I can find nothing online about how to grow them...they seem pretty host specific in nature but so are many plants we grow which do fine in cultivation


----------



## Dendro Dave

Dendrobait said:


> Has any work been done with growing lichens at all? They are fascinating organisms for sure. I can find nothing online about how to grow them...they seem pretty host specific in nature but so are many plants we grow which do fine in cultivation



I tried several off eBay, and they looked cool for awhile but never took hold. I will probably try again at some point.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

This one was collected in temperate rainforest. I might try a piece in the orchid tank and see what happens.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes tentaculata_




_Lepanthes papyrophylla_




_Microgramma_ aff. _lycopodioides_


----------



## FroggyKnight

How do you grow the _Lepanthes papyrophylla_? It seems like a neat species. I really like that _Microgramma_, too!

John


----------



## Bunsincunsin

FroggyKnight said:


> How do you grow the _Lepanthes papyrophylla_? It seems like a neat species. I really like that _Microgramma_, too!
> 
> John


I grow it in intermediate-warm conditions in bright indirect light. It gets watered every day to every other day and receives moderate air circulation from a fan that runs for 1-2 hours at a time, with an hour off in-between, throughout a 24-hour period. This one has been doing really well for me and has just about doubled in size since I received it early last summer.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Thank you for the info Shaun! That's really interesting, I've read that it is a cold grower from ISOPE and a intermediate-cool grower from some other hobbyists. I guess it is a pretty hardy plant! Do you have any idea where I could acquire one from? I don't see it on any of the major grower's websites.

John


----------



## Bunsincunsin

FroggyKnight said:


> Thank you for the info Shaun! That's really interesting, I've read that it is a cold grower from ISOPE and a intermediate-cool grower from some other hobbyists. I guess it is a pretty hardy plant! Do you have any idea where I could acquire one from? I don't see it on any of the major grower's websites.
> 
> John


I'm sure it's more on the intermediate side of the temperature scale for most of the year, but it does occasionally get into the 80s in the summer.

I got mine from Andy's - it looks like he still has some in stock: Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Power Search results


----------



## FroggyKnight

Thanks again, man! I don't know how I overlooked it on Andy's...

To get this thread back on track, here is some foliage of mine

_Platystele argentosa_


John


----------



## Frogtofall

Wow, talk about hard to tell apart! Lepanthes tentaculata and L. calodictyon are almost twins!


----------



## Otis

Gesneriad sp. Sira


----------



## Bunsincunsin

eLisborg said:


> Gesneriad sp. Sira


Love it! Great photos too. Have you gotten this one to flower? Are you growing yours under lower light?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Is that the Peruvian Gesneriad from Manuran?


----------



## Otis

Bunsincunsin said:


> Love it! Great photos too. Have you gotten this one to flower? Are you growing yours under lower light?


Thanks! No, it has not flowered  It's under med light but more towards the high end. 



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Is that the Peruvian Gesneriad from Manuran?


I think so? It's from Manuran and it's from the Sira Mountains, Peru? But I'm not sure which one you mean?


----------



## mitcholito

Two of the mosses I grow from Dominican republic. I grow them in grow out boxes on Hygrolon with self feed watering. First up is Fissidens sp. Could possibly be Fissidens asplenioides.


















Next is a unknown species.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

The first one reminds me a lot of a Selaginella. Is it an aquatic species?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Elisborg

The only information I got with mine is that it was an unknown Gesneriad species from Peru and that it originally came from Manuran. 
I'll have to email him and find out if that is the locale of mine as well.


----------



## mitcholito

Dartfrogfreak said:


> The first one reminds me a lot of a Selaginella. Is it an aquatic species?


No its not.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Would love to try some cuttings once the weather warms up.


----------



## agrosse

I received this small plant from a friend who said it was a volunteer in their tank. Any ideas as to what it might be? I thought it was pretty cool looking. Right now the whole plant is about the size of a quarter.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here's a new addition. I was pleasantly surprised at how small the foliage is; I was expecting a much larger plant, more like _L. gargoyla_ - especially considering all of the mislabeled plants between the two. The leaves on this one have a very nice velvety texture and a great contour to them - somewhat cup-shaped.


_Lepanthes manabina_


----------



## aspidites73

agrosse said:


> I received this small plant from a friend who said it was a volunteer in their tank. Any ideas as to what it might be? I thought it was pretty cool looking. Right now the whole plant is about the size of a quarter.


Looks similar to Elaphoglossum peltatum forma standleyi but I can't promise i'm even close. And, what's with all these cool volunteers people have been getting? I saw an uncommon Begonia sp. the other day. Now, quite possibly an uncommon fern. All I have gotten voluntarily are common Pilea and a few unidentified weeds!


----------



## Azurel

Monolena primuliflora


----------



## readygrown

I will add to that last post.
Monolena primuliflora
caudex


----------



## FroggyKnight

aspidites73 said:


> Looks similar to Elaphoglossum peltatum forma standleyi but I can't promise i'm even close. And, what's with all these cool volunteer's people have been getting? I saw an uncommon Begonia sp. the other day. Now, quite possibly an uncommon fern. All I have gotten voluntarily are common Pilea and a few unidentified weeds!


I know how you feel!! I have yet to find anything worth while except the occasional common liverwort. Why can't I get the cool free stuff 

John


----------



## aspidites73

FroggyKnight said:


> I know how you feel!! I have yet to find anything worth while except the occasional common liverwort. Why can't I get the cool free stuff
> 
> John


I would have been content with a common liverwort. 

Hopefully that's about to change. When I moved into my own home a few months back I had my first ever dedicated plant room. I've been hoarding any sphagnum moss shipped with plants I've bought from places like Charles Alford and some overseas vendors selling at trade shows. I air dried it, and blended it into my very own moss slurry. Now that my plant room has stabilized I have dedicated a 10x20 treefern panel lying in a florists tray with a 10" ventilated humidity dome to see what I can grow from the (hopefully) thousands of exotic spores and seeds spread naturally through the nurseries air and into the sphagnum moss my plants all came rooted in. I just finished it last night and will post pics as soon as some greenage appears!


----------



## readygrown

Selaginella moellendorffii


----------



## Otis

Asplenium holophlebium


----------



## Otis

Plagiochila


----------



## hydrophyte

eLisborg said:


> Plagiochila


This is pretty cool. Where did you get it? A couple of years ago Mantellaprince20 posted this shot of one growing as a volunteer.



Mantellaprince20 said:


> Anybody have any ideas on this voluntary fern, it is growing with an ecuadorian imported pleurothallis grobyii for size reference.


----------



## eos

Been a while...

Here's an orchid that I bought at a gift shop in Costa Rica. Finally got it planted after a few months.

brassia arcuigera


----------



## Bunsincunsin

A Gesneriad sp. from central Peru:


----------



## dirtmonkey

I'm making a long post here symbolically, some plants I still have going, as kind of a new year vow to focus back on my plants again. Maybe even get them into some proper vivaria this year. Last year was a bust, but I'm getting tired of looking at all the empty tanks waiting for me to finally get around to doing something. I hope you here agree that there's no such thing as too many plant pics, even if they aren't very impressive at the moment. All of these have survived a lot of neglect and abuse, both from being in a place with very bad temperature control (My room since going back to school is a half-finished floor above a freestanding garage), and plain old lazy forgetfulness.

Here's one of my boxes full of neglect and regret... But really, putting things in clear storage bins is the only reason many of my plants have survived the past few years at all. I'm always amazed at what pops up still alive with a little water and light, after I'm sure I've killed them off:











Here are a bunch more random things I found struggling along bravely while poking around in my room.

Unknown Marcgravia (sp. Suriname?) (Spaff). This should have been covering a background by now, but I've just been keeping it in reserve in its little starting pot and trimmed it back for a couple cuttings. It's in a ~6cm pot like most of the things here:












Triolena hirsuta according to B.J. I'd like to get T. pustulata again, too; used to have that one when it was still being called "Bertolonia 'Ecuagenera' " or something like that and really liked it. There's a "Mini aroid vine" from B.J. on the upper Left:












Philodendron brandtianum, Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue.' The 'Cebu Blue' doesn't photograph well for me; the blue color must be from refraction like the silver in Bertolonias. They both tend to lose the silver sheen in flash pictures:












Peperomia puteolata cutting:












Bertolonia maculata from Kartuz:












Bertolonia marmorata 'Sanderiana.' STILL haven't killed it, but it didn't set seed this year due to weather and abuse.












Sonerila margaritacea seedling, leaf about 1cm across. I should have several of these ready for spring trades:












Syngonium erythrophyllum. Another small cutting seems to be doing OK as an office desk plant, too:












Syngonium rayii:












Mikania ternata, which does better than I had expected in warm wet spots. If you can't live without a purple velvet Elvis, it's less overstated and better behaved than Gynura. Schismatoglottis pusilla(?) 'Frosty Kiss'(?) to the Left.












Unidentified weed that came up from seed in several different things from Glasshouse Works:












Begonia... uh... dregei? The little arborescent bonsai looking one with spots:












Begonia "sp. Ecuador ABG" (Spaff) showing the subtle silver spotting. It's been a trooper, I really like it:












Pellionia repens:












Pellionia pulchra:












Random home store Fittonia. I don't actually like it much, but had planned to sell some terrarium collections in online auctions before I ended up getting full time work.












Some ferns and mosses--


Tectaria (Quercifilix) zeylanica, grown from spores:












Shoebox moss and fern prop box; ferns from Antone; B-5 & C-6 are a great moss from Spaff:












Polytrichum-looking moss from Antone:












Microgramma heterophylla from Antone:












Moss from Spaff, Pyrrosia nummularifolia from Antone:












Spaff moss. It grows like some of the tropical semi-aquatics, only more tolerant of all kinds of abuse, but I haven't tried submerging it yet. It's a little etiolated from the dark weather the past few months. The shoebox just gets some light from a skylight, but no sun:












Moss gynoecia, random moss from a greenhouse floor that's doing OK in a plastic shoebox:












Pyrrosia nummularifolia gametophytes growing in the bottom of a quart jar on milled Sphagnum. I never sterilize when I start fern spores, so there is also some volunteer moss, and a couple mystery ferns growing in the upper Left and lower Right corners. I don't think the Sphagnum is tropical, so the other ferns will probably go outside if I don't weed them out. The best thing about ferns is you can seal them up in a jar this way and ignore them for years and years before getting around to growing them on:













Vesicularia montagnei (Xmas moss), ignored in a little bowl for a year or so, decided to grow sporophytes - the little black bug-looking dots:










Eh, I think that's enough for now.


----------



## Spaff

Things are looking good for being neglected! Happy to see everything I sent is doing well.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I'm not labeling all these plants for 2 reasons...

1. I'm feeling lazy after several other posts.

2. I would have no reason to use this "Wargames" movie reference...

*."..Would you like to play a game?"*

It's called *"How many plants can you name in the first 2 pics?" *...The pics are lame, the name lamer, and there are no prizes except the "thanks for playing" 3rd pic consolation prize (or bonus round if you have a magnifying glass and NSA grade image enhancement software). 

1.










2.











3. (Consolation prize and/or bonus round)










Haha 4. !!! (Tricked ya, bonus bonus round/door prize!)


----------



## Sammie

_Spathicarpa hastifolia_


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice little plant Sammie.


----------



## Sammie

Yeah I was very happy to find it
Have you ever grown this plant? It seems like a pretty good candidate for at riparian setup.


----------



## readygrown

Sammie, ive grown this plant for years. Its constantly blooming for me. It has a unique blooming structure, a fused spathe and spadix. Very cool!


----------



## Sammie

The "flower" sure looks cool, I think mine is on it's way to flower already despite it's small size.

How big is yours? I hear different things, some say it maxes out at 8" tall others 16".


----------



## FroggyKnight

Check out these beautiful plants that showed up on my front door Monday! With some luck, hopefully these will all be vivarium suitable. The Restrepia might be too big for anything I have planned though and I'm not 100% sure on the temperature requirements of the Masde. rimarima. I used a US quarter for scale in these pics. Sorry for the slightly blurry/out of focus photos, it's a "new to me" camera and I forgot to remove the ultra cheap UV filter it had on it.

All the orchids


Masdevallia bennettii


Masdevallia rimarima 'alba'


Masdevallia andreetaeana


Restrepia mendozae - this one is actually a much prettier plant in person


John


----------



## Spaff

Masdevallia rimarima-alba is the accepted name. 'Alba' is not a clonal name.

I'd say it's an obligate cool grower in my experience and not terribly easy. I grew it in a modified fridge for a while with 55F nights. When I shut that down and moved to just an indoor terrarium set up (60s nights), it died rather quickly.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Spaff said:


> Masdevallia rimarima-alba is the accepted name. 'Alba' is not a clonal name.
> 
> I'd say it's an obligate cool grower in my experience and not terribly easy. I grew it in a modified fridge for a while with 55F nights. When I shut that down and moved to just an indoor terrarium set up (60s nights), it died rather quickly.


Thank you! That is exactly what I needed it know. I've seen it's name written so many ways that it's hard to figure out what really is correct. I suspected that it would require low temps, but it was recommended to me by the grower as an intermediate species so I thought it would be worth a shot. If it really cannot withstand my current conditions, I will see what I can do to cool it down. I only paid $5 a plant, but I would really prefer to keep them alive!

John


----------



## AquaAurora

I've not _technically _set up my vivarium yet, but am currently converting some aquatic species of plants to emresed growth for a vivarium. Including:
Buce (sp. unknown) with riccia


Anubias nana var. petite...with more riccia


hydro sp. japan and yes riccia


Hygro corybosa + riccia


ludwigia (sp. unknown) with another 2 blobs-o-riccia


....Did I mention riccia?

Also trying creeping jenny and pennytwort.. not looking so nice atm.. the blyxa j. just withered but I kinda expected that its not really emersed friendly... I may also try clipping aluminum plant from my riparium to stuff in later... Oh also forgot dwarf hair grass and bacopa caroliniana (I think?) are in the test viv.


----------



## phender

I have had some success growing smaller crypts with just their toes in the water, if you have any of those to try.


----------



## AquaAurora

phender said:


> I have had some success growing smaller crypts with just their toes in the water, if you have any of those to try.


I do have some crypt wendtii and parva (omg that one is soooo sloooooow growing) in an aquarium but they're kinda getting screwed for light by overgrown pothos above, might try pulling a few to try emersed. I'd love to get my hands on crypt flamingo *grabby hands at* so pretty!


----------



## agrosse

Anyone know what begonia this is? I found it growing near aquismon, Mexico in a limestone stream bed.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I wanna try some buces too, especially since some are iridescent under water it seems


----------



## Spaff

agrosse said:


> Anyone know what begonia this is? I found it growing near aquismon, Mexico in a limestone stream bed.


I'm not sure this is a perfect match, but it resembles B. hydrocotylifolia, which exists in Mexico.


----------



## phender

agrosse said:


> Anyone know what begonia this is? I found it growing near aquismon, Mexico in a limestone stream bed.
> 
> Looks a lot like B. hidalgensis. It didn't flourish in my grow out tank. Kartuz Greenhouses use to carry it. The leaf is very thick, smooth and glossy, almost like a succulent.
> Pic from my tank


----------



## dirtmonkey

Dendro Dave said:


>


I can't see detail very well from the photo size that loads here, but I'm curious about a couple things-

The plant just to the right of center, above the larger patch of Selaginella and below the Asparagus: Is that a Saintpaulia, or a small Primulina (formerly Chirita)?

And further to the Right of that: Is that a tropical Asarum, or a temperate one that's growing inside?

Thanks,
Vincent


----------



## Azurel

Sphyrospermum cordifolium getting fruit...


----------



## epiphytes etc.

This could have gone in either thread, but I think it's the foliage that makes this guy really stand out ....

Pleurothallis teaguei


----------



## Sammie

Dude!
I've seen some big _Pleurothallis_ before but that thing is almost grotesque!


----------



## FroggyKnight

WOW. That thing is a monster, especially when considering I have plants smaller than the size of it's flower. Hard to believe that this isn't even the largest _Pleurothallis_. _Pleurothallis titan_ supposedly reaches from 4-6 feet tall. Now that is a HUGE orchid 

John


----------



## Spaff

This is a fun one to grow and fairly temperature tolerant too. I don't think Plths. titan gets 4-6' tall. I'm pretty sure it reaches similar sizes to this one at around 3 feet.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

There are titans at the nursery that are taller than this guy, but they are all ramicaul with a leaf about a third this size.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Spaff said:


> This is a fun one to grow and fairly temperature tolerant too. I don't think Plths. titan gets 4-6' tall. I'm pretty sure it reaches similar sizes to this one at around 3 feet.


I've never seen the species in person so I really don't know, but that's what another grower told me. 

Yesterday I spent the day at the Portland Reptile Expo and I picked up some awesome plants from the vendors there. Here's what I managed to grab before I headed home. 

Barbosella cucullata - Can somebody confirm this ID for me? It seems that B. cucullata has more elongated and pointed leaves than this specimen.


Dracula astuta 


Ludochilus poly


Anoectochilus chapaensis 


Begonia rajah 


Begonia 'Little Darling' 


Neoregelia 'Little Faith' 


Thanks for the great time guys!! 

John


----------



## Spaff

Your cucullata does look a little off compared to some other pictures online, but it has a fairly wide range, so it could just be variable. I think it's best to wait until it blooms to see. By the way, Barbosellas like to at least approach dryness, so I'd go easy on the moss if you plan to plant it in a viv!


----------



## FroggyKnight

I was actually planning on this one liking drier conditions than some of my other pleuros since it's a lithophyte naturally. I hope this little guy likes my conditions and gives me some flowers so I give it a more confident ID. The wait is so much worse when you don't know what to expect! 

Thanks for the help Zach, I appreciate it. 

John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here are some big Pleurothallis from the nursery

titan, in a 2 gal pot for perspective









marthae in a 6" pot. The leaves are about the same size as the titan, maybe a bit bigger, but the ramicauls are only around 8" tall









gigantea, this one has huge leaves on somewhat short ramicauls









and this one, though not one of the giant Acronias, impresses me, P. restrepioids


----------



## Spaff

Thanks again for posting these Jason! That Plths. titan is really impressive. I can only hope that my Plths. teaguei will look like that one day. 

An interesting note...Plths. restrepioides can start out and bloom when it is quite small. I don't think I've ever seen one similar in size to the one you pictured. That must be quite something when it decides to bloom.


----------



## Dendro Dave

dirtmonkey said:


> I can't see detail very well from the photo size that loads here, but I'm curious about a couple things-
> 
> The plant just to the right of center, above the larger patch of Selaginella and below the Asparagus: Is that a Saintpaulia, or a small Primulina (formerly Chirita)?
> 
> And further to the Right of that: Is that a tropical Asarum, or a temperate one that's growing inside?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vincent


It is just a very dense African violet, purple I think. As for the 2nd one if you mean the inverted heart shaped leaf to the right of the violet, I'm not sure. It is something I pulled out of my yard. I think it is viola odorata, or something similar.... but not sure.

BTW if anyone has a very blue violet variety, I'd be interested.


----------



## agrosse

My Myrmecodia tuberosa is starting to outgrow its enclosure. I'm amazed at how fast these grow.










I'm in love with the detail on the Begonia burkilii. My retics also love the cover the leaves provide.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Wow, those both look amazing! How big is the tank with the burkillii? It really looks beautiful in there. I need to get mine in a tank soon, I've been torturing it with low humidity for months now and it looks kinda ratty at the moment...

John


----------



## snake54320

The power of theses tanks are their simplicity! 
No need for complex hardscapes to make beautifull tanks


----------



## agrosse

FroggyKnight said:


> Wow, those both look amazing! How big is the tank with the burkillii? It really looks beautiful in there. I need to get mine in a tank soon, I've been torturing it with low humidity for months now and it looks kinda ratty at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> John



Thanks! The tank with the burkillii is only a 12x12x18. It was so tiny and pitiful looking when I planted it but when it got under the brighter light it popped out leaves 5x the size.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Just picked this up yesterday, Huperzia squarrosa


----------



## Judy S

am constantly amazed at the plants that you "collectors" find...is it a secret, or can you, pretty please, list some of the nurseries that you go to...or where you find such great stuff.....this whole thread is simply overwhelming with the selections...so enjoyable.


----------



## Frogtofall

Judy S said:


> am constantly amazed at the plants that you "collectors" find...is it a secret, or can you, pretty please, list some of the nurseries that you go to...or where you find such great stuff.....this whole thread is simply overwhelming with the selections...so enjoyable.


I know a nursery you can go to for these types of things. 

Of course always check with the forum sponsors b/c a lot of them have nice things but to fill in the gaps, Tropiflora has quite a selection if I do say so myself.


----------



## Judy S

HAHA---YOUR nursery is a given...but you have a "secret"list for your favs I'll bet....when I get my spring part-time job, I'll be able to stock up on lots of cool things....Do you have a Hemionitis palmata?????.


----------



## jpg

My marcgravia's


----------



## penfold

Took a few photos in the greenhouse today.

Elaphoglossum nigrescens


Hydnophytum formicarum 'Horne Form' (More caudex than foliage, but close enough)


Volunteer Lecanopteris mirabilis that popped up on one of my Hydnophytums two and a half years after purchase. I've never had this species, but I do now. Yay for freebies!




And my Dischidia astephana has always been one of my favorites, but it's really coloring up lately with the increasing sunlight.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

penfold said:


>


 Me want!


----------



## toaddrool

epiphytes etc. said:


> Just picked this up yesterday, Huperzia squarrosa


This is so cool! This past summer I was in the Appalachian mountains and came across a plant that looks so similar to yours. I looked up the genus of yours and it is indeed cosmopolitan. Thanks!

Here is a picture of the one I found.


----------



## Spaff

toaddrool said:


> This is so cool! This past summer I was in the Appalachian mountains and came across a plant that looks so similar to yours. I looked up the genus of yours and it is indeed cosmopolitan. Thanks!
> 
> Here is a picture of the one I found.


Yours is likely a Lycopodium or Lycopodiella. I believe all Old World species were split off into Huperzia, while the New World (or at least temperate US species) remain in Lycopodium.


----------



## KJM

I really enjoy this thread, seeing all of the cool and unusual plants is so inspiring. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toaddrool

Spaff said:


> Yours is likely a Lycopodium or Lycopodiella. I believe all Old World species were split off into Huperzia, while the New World (or at least temperate US species) remain in Lycopodium.


THanks for that info.


----------



## gnathaniel

I don't think the Huperzia/Lycopodium split is along Old/New World lines, as far as I can tell the ones like what toaddrool posted (appalachiana, lucidula, selago, etc.) have been considered Huperzias for a while now.


----------



## smoosh

Small fly trap


----------



## Spaff

gnathaniel said:


> I don't think the Huperzia/Lycopodium split is along Old/New World lines, as far as I can tell the ones like what toaddrool posted (appalachiana, lucidula, selago, etc.) have been considered Huperzias for a while now.


Interesting Nat. Do you have any idea what the split is then? All of our native pine savanna species were taught as Lycopodium/Lycopodiella as of three years ago.


----------



## charlesbrooks

This is picture of my Gimpy Gimpy plant with fruit. This is one of the world's most venomous plant!!!
Look it up on YouTube... As you can tell, termites are not the only thing that I do.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I've always wanted a gimpy gimpy. Put me on your list for seedlings!


----------



## gnathaniel

Spaff said:


> Interesting Nat. Do you have any idea what the split is then? All of our native pine savanna species were taught as Lycopodium/Lycopodiella as of three years ago.


Hey Zach, not too sure but most or all of the recent molecular classifications seem based on pubs by Niklas Wikstrom; his cladograms show distinct neo- and paleotropical clades within Huperzia, and certain temperate terrestrials like selago and lucidula as sister to the tropicals. As far as I can tell your native pine savanna species are still called Lycopodiella, and from other sources I think some of the other former Lycopodiums like complanatum are now Diphasiastrum. I'll ask around a little and report back if I find anything interesting to add, probably not until next week when I have more time, though (spring break woot woot!).


----------



## Otis

Selaginella sp. white 









Asplenium sp.


----------



## Frogtofall

Why the "white" name? Do some of the fronds turn white?



eLisborg said:


> Selaginella sp. white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asplenium sp.


----------



## Otis

Frogtofall said:


> Why the "white" name? Do some of the fronds turn white?


This photo doesn't really capture the paleness of the foliage well. The plant came from Chuck and I am not sure if it turns completely white for him. In my conditions it has not but in really bright light I am guessing it would be even paler. I'll ask Chuck how white it gets for him. Here's some more photos,


----------



## hydrophyte

gnathaniel said:


> I don't think the Huperzia/Lycopodium split is along Old/New World lines, as far as I can tell the ones like what toaddrool posted (appalachiana, lucidula, selago, etc.) have been considered Huperzias for a while now.


It is worthwhile to try these things out as terrarium plants. The setup that I planted in the fall with _H. lucidula_ as the main plant is still doing great. The lucidulas have about doubled in size. It is very easy to start new plants with the gemmae that grow crown the growing tips of the shoots.


----------



## Frogtofall

Maybe Selaginella sp. "Pale" would be a better name?? 



eLisborg said:


> This photo doesn't really capture the paleness of the foliage well. The plant came from Chuck and I am not sure if it turns completely white for him. In my conditions it has not but in really bright light I am guessing it would be even paler. I'll ask Chuck how white it gets for him. Here's some more photos,


----------



## Mohlerbear

Why is marcgravia so tough to find?!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toaddrool

hydrophyte said:


> It is worthwhile to try these things out as terrarium plants. The setup that I planted in the fall with _H. lucidula_ as the main plant is still doing great. The lucidulas have about doubled in size. It is very easy to start new plants with the gemmae that grow crown the growing tips of the shoots.


That is very nice!


----------



## Otis

Here's a photo of Chucks Selaginella white


----------



## readygrown

Pothos chinensis


----------



## Sammie

That's a really neat plant you've got there, I'm officially jealous!


----------



## readygrown

Look at the color on this Marcgravia sp 'brown'!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I picked up this little Begonia the other day. It's labeled B. coccinea, which it is not. I'm thinking glabra.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Jason, 
That Begonia is not glabra either. It may be foliosa or something closely related species.

That Selaginella is really cool!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Jason,
> That Begonia is not glabra either. It may be foliosa or something closely related species.


Even better! Thanks


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Double post


----------



## Stijn

I have a very similar species over here ... maybe B. fuchsioides ?

Regards,

Stijn



epiphytes etc. said:


> I picked up this little Begonia the other day. It's labeled B. coccinea, which it is not. I'm thinking glabra.


----------



## Spaff

Some shots from the frog room...


































































These have been a rescue project...a friend almost killed them. Happy to see new growth and recovery.


----------



## aspidites73

Amorphophallus titanum. I'm trying to grow them outdoors, in pots. I doubt i'll ever have protected storage for one while non-dormant. We'll see how the weather gels with their cycle!

2nd Photo is Arthrostemma parvifolia. I missed the flower opportunity. 3rd is Peperomia galapagensis from seed.


----------



## Sammie

Spaff said:


>


This plant is amazing! Do you know which species it is?


----------



## agrosse

Got a bunch of really nice ferns today.

Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Pyrrosia piloselloides 
Davallia parvula 
Davallia heterophylla 
Myrm. platytyrea ssp. antoinii
Microgramma vaccinifolia (Silver)


----------



## readygrown

Nice haul Agrosse!


----------



## aspidites73

Sammie said:


> This plant is amazing! Do you know which species it is?


Looks like a Gesneriad. Drymonia pendula, maybe?


----------



## dendrothusiast

Sammie said:


> This plant is amazing! Do you know which species it is?


I believe it's drymonia decora


----------



## hydrophyte

Those plants excellent agrosse. Do you mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Did the source of this plant label it as a Pothos?




readygrown said:


> Pothos chinensis


----------



## aspidites73

roxrgneiss said:


> Did the source of this plant label it as a Pothos?


 I have a similar plant sourced as Pothos chinensis


----------



## readygrown

Yes.......


----------



## Spaff

Sammie said:


> This plant is amazing! Do you know which species it is?


Arman is correct! This is Drymonia decora.


----------



## roxrgneiss

readygrown said:


> Yes.......



Well... What you have there and what I have appear to be the same plant. This is _most likely_ a Philodendron sp., and it is a New World species. 

Now, while I don't have P. chinensis here to compare, the internet has provided a great basis. See the attachment and link. Compare closely the venation on the underside of the leaves - look at how it radiates from the central vein on each plant - I just did this and they appear to be different. The Pothos appears to be wider at the mid-leaf. Also look at the petiole and how much shorter it is and more winged on the Pothos. They do look alike though.

Pothos chinensis - Hong Kong Flora and Vegetation


----------



## readygrown

Roxrgneiss, can we see a picture of your plant your referring to?


----------



## roxrgneiss

readygrown said:


> Roxrgneiss, can we see a picture of your plant your referring to?


I can provide a photo of my plant for clarity, but the one I am referring to is already pictured above.  


I will concede that varied growing conditions can result in significant alterations to the form of plants. With that said, I don't think the petioles of this Philodendron will be greatly shorter or the wings that much wider no matter how this plant is grown. And most importantly, the venation, which alternates very regularly from the mid-vein of the Philo leaf, does not match that of the Pothos. There seem to be fewer veins on Pothos, too. Look at them like you're comparing finger prints.

To add a little more water to the mud, I think I found one source for the Pothos ID of this plant *in this thread on DB*. Look at the sources of the plants and work backwards. I strongly doubt they were originally distributed as Pothos, but you can see how two similar Philodendrons have now been labeled as Pothos. Now, go back and compare the leaves again. 

Granted, this Philo may not even have a species designation, but plants without easily recognized and distinguished features are commonly mislabeled (esp when they don't have a name) and sometimes the labels stick...



Mike


----------



## Hobbes1911

These guys have definitely been posted by other members before, I really just love the colors and patterns on gesneriads and begonias!

B. chloroneura:




B. rajah:


B. luzonensis:


Amalophyllon clarkii:


----------



## Sammie

Nice man!
Let me know if you get seeds


----------



## JoshH

readygrown said:


> Pothos chinensis


Probably not Pothos. This one is more likely a Philodendron in the subgenus Pteromischum. That section contains many flat petioled species, most notably P. aurantiifolium which has commonly gone around the hobby as Philo sp. Costa Rica/Panama/etc. There isn't much in the way of literature on this group but many photos from Central and South America show very similar Philodendron with the same petioles. Philo lingulatum and P. alliodorum are others that have a similar look. The veining is off to me, but it also doesn't really align with Pothos either.

That said, without it flowering or location data; there are just too many possibilities. Philodendron and Monstera both have species that can look like this, and on the Asian side of things so does the genus Rhaphidophora.


----------



## aspidites73

Josh, please send me samples of everything you mentioned plus anything similar that you may have, so I may inspect! 



JoshH said:


> Probably not Pothos. This one is more likely a Philodendron in the subgenus Pteromischum. That section contains many flat petioled species, most notably P. aurantiifolium which has commonly gone around the hobby as Philo sp. Costa Rica/Panama/etc. There isn't much in the way of literature on this group but many photos from Central and South America show very similar Philodendron with the same petioles. Philo lingulatum and P. alliodorum are others that have a similar look. The veining is off to me, but it also doesn't really align with Pothos either.
> 
> That said, without it flowering or location data; there are just too many possibilities. Philodendron and Monstera both have species that can look like this, and on the Asian side of things so does the genus Rhaphidophora.


----------



## mitcholito

Some in-situ picture taken during my trip to Dominican republic. 
I have been traveling on the island for 12 years and each time I visit the places the biotopes gets smaller and smaller. Things are not working with wildlife protection even in the national parks. The people on the island effectively degrades natural forests and land piece by piece.
All of the photos are from the Sierra de Baoruco mountains.










Nice mossy branches










Peperomia sp. - I have not figured out the ID for this yet. Any help is appreciated.










Epiphyte tree. Old remnant of a Caoba tree (Mahogany) now home for thousands of epiphytic plants.










Lepanthes teretipetala, mosses, ferns Full res.picture here https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7586/16929458646_e63f36c5c0_o.jpg










Mixed epiphytes. Full resolution picture here https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7637/16955481985_5b39c66f7b_o.jpg










Huperzia sp. Pleurothallis sp, Maxillaria coccinea and other epiphytes










Bromeliad. Possibly a Catopsis

You find all my photos at https://www.flickr.com/photos/lika_sweden/


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Those are spectacular! 


Here's a shot of something which you'll not often find in foliage ....

Chiloschista sp.


----------



## Kastina83

hemianthus callitrichoides forming a mat in the top of my tank http://imageshack.com/a/img909/8215/l0JvPq.jpg


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff

A few additions...


----------



## aspidites73

What is the Dischidia species, Spaff?


----------



## Spaff

aspidites73 said:


> What is the Dischidia species, Spaff?


D. astephana


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Been a long time since I posted some photos on this thread. 
So here are a few cool ones!
Solanum sp Ecuador. 
Definitely has become one of my favorites in my collection. 
It is an upright shrub with oblong leaves that are covered in purple fuzz!
It is almost always in bloom for me!



Nautilocalyx pemphidius
A nice species. For me it stays as a rosette. However I have seen several colonies in different friends collections that have more of an upright habit.

Nautilocalyx sp 'Silver Stripe' Havent had this one long enough to see what it does. And I almost lost it, just recently started bouncing back. This is an old pic from before it declined. 


Nautilocalyx glandulifer. 
Just recently got this species. Has a shrub growth habit. Very beautiful species!


----------



## Hobbes1911

Some random orchids:


----------



## hydrophyte

My larger mossery setup is looking pretty good these days. These are all native northern mosses.


----------



## hydromaestro

Dude that moss enclosure is INSANE! That has to be one of the most interesting displays I've seen


----------



## Otis

Peperomia reptans









Plagiochila


----------



## Otis

Made a mistake on the second photo, it's not a Plagiochila, woops! It is an unknown!


----------



## hydromaestro

First flower in the new viv!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Local orchid show was today, and I didn't even buy one orchid. I did get this, though ....

Nepenthes spathulata


----------



## Spaff

D. repens 'Indonesia'

















D. parvula

















D. repens


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Do I smell a promo?


----------



## Spaff

epiphytes etc. said:


> Do I smell a promo?


I guess you'll have to wait and see


----------



## Hobbes1911

Love the ferns Spaff. How often do you mist them and how moist/wet do you keep their substrate?


----------



## Spaff

These individuals are kept in a greenhouse of sorts where I keep the leaves pretty dry (but high humidity). The sphagnum that they are planted in stays pretty consistently moist. 

I do grow these in vivs as well, and they seem to do fine in typical tank conditions mounted to sticks or tree fern.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Spaff said:


> These individuals are kept in a greenhouse of sorts where I keep the leaves pretty dry (but high humidity). The sphagnum that they are planted in stays pretty consistently moist.
> 
> I do grow these in vivs as well, and they seem to do fine in typical tank conditions mounted to sticks or tree fern.


 Thank you for the info! Do you have any other mini ferns? 

I've recently added these to my collection:


----------



## yerbamate

eos said:


> Been a while...
> 
> Here's an orchid that I bought at a gift shop in Costa Rica. Finally got it planted after a few months.
> 
> brassia arcuigera


Tell me about your experience bringing it back from Costa Rica. I saw plants in shops there and assumed they'd make me throw it out at the airport.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

epiphytes etc. said:


> Local orchid show was today, and I didn't even buy one orchid. I did get this, though ....
> 
> Nepenthes spathulata


It would be quite the experience to see these in the wild!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

One shot from this morning:


----------



## Otis

Peperomia vana


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Elaphoglossum peltatum from Mexico










Gastrochilus japonicus about to bloom










Begonia rajah










Huperzia nummulariifolia










Pepperomia rotundifolia


----------



## Frogtofall

^^Probably P. prostrata. I see leaf pattern there which P. rotundifolia does not have.


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Thanks Antone. Looks like I'd better re-label it!


----------



## hydrophyte

I scored some pretty cool stuff with a couple of orders and a trade last week. 

_Torreya yunannensis_










_Psychotria scandens_










_Freycinetia scandens_










_Piper sintenense_










unknown shingling _Freycinetia_ sp. 










_Blechnum niponnicum_










_Polystichum xiphophyllum_










_Blechnum penna marina_


----------



## Otis

Fittonia 'peru'









Trichomanes aff. ankersii









Gigantic biophytum, plant originally came from Violet barn









Begonia minutifolia


----------



## Greasy

Took forever to figure out how to grow this thing emersed, but it is finally looking and growing at a decent rate. 

Hymenasplenium obscurum


----------



## ChrisAZ

What kind of light is that I see in the reflection?


----------



## Greasy

Cree XP-G LEDs Cool and warm. I'm going to replace some of the cools with neutrals and add a few more later this month though.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here is an update for my 165G paleo viv. These plants are "living fossils", members of evolutionarily basal groups or species otherwise representative of old plant groups. I like the way the foliage is developing. The Montezuma cypress has filled out pretty nice. 










Here is an updated list with all of the plants in there now. 

_Blechnum gibbum_ - Mini tree fern (not a true tree fern).
_Blechnum japonica_ - Japanese deer fern
_Dendrolycopodium_ - Terrestrial clubmoss.
_Gnetum gnemon_ - Very unusual broad-leaved gymnosperm tree. This specimen is a small seedling that is growing slowly.
_Illicium parviflorum_ - Evergreen shrub in Austrobaileyales, one of the most evolutionarily basal of Angiosperm plant groups.
_Lanonia dasyantha_ - Dwarf palm to more or less represent or suggest _Sabilites_ or other fossil fan palms.
_Pharus_ sp. - Evolutionarily basal grass.
_Taxodium mucronatum_ - Conifer tree, Family Cupressaceae. There are seven of these sapling trees in there. 
_Zamia splendens_ - Relatively small rainforest cycad from Mexico.


----------



## toksyn

*Poaceae sp. Peru*









*Lithachne humilis*


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Gesneriad sp. 'Panama'


----------



## Spaff

Some nice close ups from the drip wall tank Ryan (TheCoon) built...


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice! What is that little thing with the mottled leaves out of focus in the first shot?


----------



## aspidites73

I know the real beauty of this plant isn't its foliage, nor is the foliage remarkable other than the funky notch at the base of each leaf, where the new leaf emerges but, I thought it's natural history deserved a foliage "honerable mention". I was told it would be a difficult species in 10b but, after a short acclimation and a major adjustment in growing medium it has regained it's emerald green color (it was yellowing close to halfway up during the first week) but has since developed a third growth point, a new leaf, and added an inch or so to each existing leaf. The oldest leaf is lost and is the shriveled up mass in center focus. It is: Xeronema callistemon aka The Poor Knights Lilly (not really a lily) from an uninhabited tiny volcanic islet in New Zealand and a neighboring, even smaller islet which is also un-inhabited. Both are illegal to land on making wild collection all but impossible.


----------



## aspidites73

Begonia Herbacea leaf closeup










B. herbacea cluster in pumilio viv. About 3" wide









Microsorum sp. 'curly" an epiphyte in a 2" pot









Moss growing on hygrolon with a fern that spontaneously grew after I transplanted the moss section there maybe a Chuck liverwort in there as I tend to spatter his liverworts and other interesting "weeds".










Another small epiphytic tropical moss. Fruit Fly is Gus. He loves to show off! 










Edit: Almost forgot this one. 2 different clones of syngonium rayii that have been grown together in this viv for 2 years. The lighter clone just popped up 12 inches away from the main plant and amongst a tillandsia.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Philodendron_ sp. 'Peru'


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Anthurium pentaphyllum_ var. _bombacifolium_ in the _P. vittatus_ tank.


----------



## hydrophyte

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Anthurium pentaphyllum_ var. _bombacifolium_ in the _P. vittatus_ tank.


Nice! That is classy. Is this a replica stone?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

hydrophyte said:


> Nice! That is classy. Is this a replica stone?


Thanks, Devin.

That is a Zoopoxy-coated (#307) foam rock that I made (an extra from my Peruvian Cylinder); it's simply coated in play sand - no paint.


----------



## toksyn

*Aspidogyne sp.*









*Filmy Fern sp. Panama*


















*Melastome sp. Peru*


----------



## DJMattz0r

First post... hope I did this correctly.

My first, smaller terrarium. Begonia velloziana and friends









Larger drip wall terrarium.









Unsure what type of Restrepia this is... also what's the best way to combat fuzzy black and white mold stuff?


----------



## hydrophyte

DJMattz0r said:


> First post... hope I did this correctly.
> 
> My first, smaller terrarium. Begonia velloziana and friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger drip wall terrarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsure what type of Restrepia this is... also what's the best way to combat fuzzy black and white mold stuff?


Nice plants! I recently got a Restrepia. I had heard that they can be tricky, but mine has been growing steady and bloomed a couple times already.

How did you build that background? Springtails might help with the mold issue. Do you have springtails in there?


----------



## ChrisAZ

You may need better air movement and or exchange. And I recently got a Restrepia myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morphman

This has been my favourite thread for years now and even though I suck at photography it's only fair that I contribute with a few pics of some of my babies. 

Plants are: 
- Callopsis volkensii (love this guy especially when it flowers. Leaves get darker with maturity) 

- Polypodium bombycinum (As far as these kind of ferns this one is my favorite because of it's great size and fuzzy leaves. A bit tricky to grow but worth it)

- Trichosalpinx berlineri ( Tiny and slow grower but I love the way the leaves drape. Easy to grow.)

- Tolumnia sylvestris (easy to grow but a bit difficult to flower. Needs to be in dry section of vivarium)

Cheers


----------



## hydrophyte

Whoa that _Asplenium_ is cool. Where did you get it?


----------



## DJMattz0r

hydrophyte said:


> Nice plants! I recently got a Restrepia. I had heard that they can be tricky, but mine has been growing steady and bloomed a couple times already.
> 
> How did you build that background? Springtails might help with the mold issue. Do you have springtails in there?


The background was built by a friend using rock that is bonded together and slabs of what look like cork bark? I picked up the terrarium from him when he moved away since he didn't want to have to move it as the thing weighs quite a bit with real rocks. I don't have any isopods and unsure if there are springtails... I have been meaning to get a hold of some of each.



ChrisAZ said:


> You may need better air movement and or exchange. And I recently got a Restrepia myself.


The only opening in the terrarium is located about 6" above the Restrepia so I feel like it should get adequate exchange rate at that spot, but I am unsure. I think the problem is the drip seems to fall right where the Restrepia is mounted which keeps it pretty wet. I have been using the drip less and finding most the stuff on the wall appreciates a nice dry time.

I'll add a few more pictures while I'm at it:

View from a bit higher up, unsure what type of Neo that is.









Had a few things pop up in this Marcgravia umbellata I received.. not sure what the grass-looking stuff is? I think the little tiny thing is just more sphag moss.










Some of the ground cover in the drip tank:









Rhipsalis salicornioides I added to the wall. I manage a greenhouse at a cactus/succulent nursery so wanted to try out a Rhipsalis sp as I had seen a couple vivs with some and chose this one as it seemed to have the smallest growth pattern of all the mothers we had and I liked the 'fuzzy' look to this growth. 









The mother plant in a 6" pot for size reference:









One other potential Rhipsalis to try in the future, I can't recall the species:


----------



## morphman

hydrophyte said:


> Whoa that _Asplenium_ is cool. Where did you get it?


 I bought that from Ecugenera and I so regret not buying the second one he had.


----------



## hydrophyte

morphman said:


> I bought that from Ecugenera and I so regret not buying the second one he had.


It looks like it's one of those ferns that doesn't really multiply with new shoots.


----------



## morphman

Not sure what you mean. New leaves come out but I'm not sure if that's how it propagates.

Here are a few more you might like.

First two pics are of new growth from my Elaphoglossum crinitum and the third pic shows the whole plant. I wish there was a mini version of this one.

Next two shots are my poor attempts at showing the spores on the leaf tips of my Lecanopteris Luzonensis.

Next pic is something I've waited for a long time to happen. New growth (not leaves) on my Pachycentrium ridleyii. So excited hope it grows healthy.

Next couple of pics is of Huperzia pinifolia. Super cute, full of character and surprisingly soft.

Last pic is nothing too special but I've always liked the spores on the underside of Lecanopteris sinuosa leaves. I have other plants that do the same thing but I think these stand out the most.

Cheers


----------



## aspidites73

That's Platycerium ridleyi, no?



morphman said:


> Next pic is something I've waited for a long time to happen. New growth (not leaves) on my Pachycentrium ridleyii. So excited hope it grows healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## morphman

aspidites73 said:


> That's Platycerium ridleyi, no?



That is correct. Thinking about one plant and writing another. LOL.

Thanks for catching that.


----------



## aspidites73

Biophytum soukupii from Peru


----------



## Manuran

I don't remember if I have posted these before, but they continue to be one of my favorite peperomias. This is Peperomia vana from Peru. From the bright red stems (in higher light), to the trailing habit, to the small bumpy hairy colorful leaves. It is also not really quick growing, which makes this rarity even more desirable.


----------



## aspidites73

2 different clones of Racinea crispa










Begonia burkillii


----------



## ChrisAZ

NOID hitch-hiker fern that came with this Pleurothallis grobyi










Another NOID fern that just popped up in some moss










Anybody know what they might be?


Below is some pennywort that's really taken off










Random shots




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inka4040

I have the same noid fern in my liverwort cube. Consensus on Facebook seems to be phlebodium aureum.


----------



## markpulawski

here is the 2 umbellata growing in the same tank, the back wall the Peruvian version, the stump the one that has been in the hobby for a bit, a through the glass shot.

the marcgravia to the right in that picture was given to me as a no white seam white seam....2 years later it is still a no white seam, now a shot from inside


----------



## Spaff

Both of those are very nice, Mark. I wish I could get umbellata to grow like that for me.


----------



## dirtmonkey

ChrisAZ said:


> Below is some pennywort that's really taken off


Looks good - I think this is _Hydrocotyle tripartita_ "Japan", which has been holding up very well in a little bubble bowl at work, even blooming under relatively poor light. Not that you'd notice, though, the flowers are tiny little white fuzz balls, almost invisible. It grew faster immersed, but I like that more moderate pace in the air and was planning to use it in the next viv.


----------



## pdfCrazy

What kind of lighting are these Marc's under Mark? I have both of these, and you obviously are getting better growth than most of us.



markpulawski said:


> here is the 2 umbellata growing in the same tank, the back wall the Peruvian version, the stump the one that has been in the hobby for a bit, a through the glass shot.
> 
> the marcgravia to the right in that picture was given to me as a no white seam white seam....2 years later it is still a no white seam, now a shot from inside


----------



## dirtmonkey

Probably not rare, and definitely not expensive, but this plant has really grown on me. It's Hemigraphis 'Red Equator' from Glasshouse Works, one of the plants I put in a storage bin and neglected. That turned out to be a good thing for it. It obviously doesn't mind hot and wet at all. Like the rest of the plants in this box, it's growing in a little 10cm or so pot, probably the one it was shipped in.
I really like the way it's strong enough to compete its way to the light, but then stays around the level of the other plants instead of smothering them out. I've read that it's a creeper otherwise. 
It has a nice subtle grey-silver sheen that the flash wiped out. 

I also just noticed the "mini aroid vine" from Black Jungle made its way to this end of the box and is coiling around trying to escape. That vine must be about 1.5 meters long. Looks like it thrives on neglect, too.


----------



## hydrophyte

dirtmonkey said:


>


This neglected tub of plants looks really happy.


----------



## dirtmonkey

hydrophyte said:


> This neglected tub of plants looks really happy.


Definitely much happier than most of my other plants, after a few years of ridiculous heat and cold in the half-finished space I live in. Having things in these bins saved what I have left of my collection.

Speaking of survivors, this is Begonia sp. "Ecuador ABG," showing its light silver spotting. I think I've mentioned how unexpectedly tough it's been for me before. 










In one tray, that and a little Marcgravia were the only survivors after being baked. They dried out completely a few times and looked pale and wilted for a while, but came back when it cooled off. The only diebacks were broken parts from a cat attack. It was just covered with a tall vented dome in ambient room light away from a skylight. They act like tropical epiphytes from higher elevations that are adapted to live through all the combinations of heat, cold, wet, and dry.

Obviously it's long past time for me to get around to cleaning up in here.


----------



## hydrophyte

dirtmonkey said:


> Definitely much happier than most of my other plants, after a few years of ridiculous heat and cold in the half-finished space I live in. Having things in these bins saved what I have left of my collection.
> 
> Speaking of survivors, this is Begonia sp. "Ecuador ABG," showing its light silver spotting. I think I've mentioned how unexpectedly tough it's been for me before.
> 
> In one tray, that and a little Marcgravia were the only survivors after being baked. They dried out completely a few times and looked pale and wilted for a while, but came back when it cooled off. The only diebacks were broken parts from a cat attack. It was just covered with a tall vented dome in ambient room light away from a skylight. They act like tropical epiphytes from higher elevations that are adapted to live through all the combinations of heat, cold, wet, and dry.
> 
> Obviously it's long past time for me to get around to cleaning up in here.


Yeah it can be difficult to maintain things when you have a lot of other demands. We are lucky that some of these little plants are very tough.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here are a few shots for another new mossery terrarium that I have made. This shows growth about three weeks after planting. Everything looks pretty good. The real bright green moss around the outside is one that I have not been able to identify. I find it growing as a weed in yards around here and so far it is the most vigorous in terrariums for me. In the center around the trees I planted some other woodland mosses including _Thuidium, Climacium_ and _Dicranum_. The trees are Mexican cypress (_Cupressus lusitanica_) that I started from seed. I should be able to trim them to control size, although the nice conical shape might get messed up after pruning.


----------



## aspidites73

That is sweet on many artistic levels!

Edit: may I suggest 'The Entropy of Symmetry' as a title?


----------



## aspidites73

Riccardia sp. with an unknown tropical moss.










Filmy fern from Taiwan










Davallia parvula 'fine form'










Nertera nigricarpa cool little ground cover with 1/4" leaves. It fruits with small, black berries.This is a freshly collected piece from Taiwan. Upon breaking it apart into 2 divisions a tiny Selaginella with 3-4 fronds was found interwoven into the center of the original mass.. Gotta love it when the genus count goes up unexpectedly!


----------



## aspidites73

Biophytum soukupii in bud. Hopefully to make an appearance in "what have you got blooming" in the not too distant future!


----------



## Jeremy M

ChrisAZ said:


> Anybody know what they might be?


To me this looks a lot like young shoestring ferns that I've observed in the wild, but at this stage before mature foliage is present it's difficult to say. Unless this is adult foliage, in which case that's definitely not the type of fern it is.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here's another update for that vase mossery terrarium. Teh mosses have covered quite a bit more in just the past week. The _Climacium_ and other woodland mosses planted in the center around the _Cupressus_ trees all have new growth.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here is another mossery setup. This one features a roe deer (_Capreolus capreolus_) skull with native mosses and _Dendrolycopodium_. These mosses are the same blend of a few species that I find growing as turf weeds in my neighborhood. I sort of wish I had used some of the more interesting woodland mosses for this planting, but I know that these will grow well and they are a nice bright green. I found the skull on ebay from a seller in Bulgaria. It's really cool.


----------



## dirtmonkey

Corpus Callosum said:


> Episcia sp.


Hey, that looks like my hybrid _E_. 'Aloha Mauna Loa,' which was part of a breeding project of _E. cupreata_ to get more compact plants with smaller leaves. I was also trying for easier to grow than all the other small ones besides 'Silver Skies,' and to get more color. The medium-sized 'AML' took off and got popular on its own and I never finished that project. It's still my only plant creation that has stayed in the trade. 

Hard to be completely certain, though, since like most colored _Episcia _its coloring can be variable depending on conditions.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I think this thread needs a bump...

Microsorum thailandicum, and Mapania Caudata (Mapania is the one with the ripple texture on leaves and not quite as dark blue/green iridescence) and other assorted plants...









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mostly *Mapania Caudata* featured here...









I'm pretty impressed with the Mapania Caudata. It is growing well, and the iridescence is very nice. I think it will provide many divisions. I was basically able to get at least 2-3 divisions off the 2 mother plants on day one... Also Microsorum Thailandiicum is one of the most common iridescent plants, but is still one if the best that I've seen so far.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More of the same, but the beat up fern is *lindsaea doryphora*:











Which in all it's glory can look like this *lindsaea doryphora GOOGLE IMAGE* example pic...









I thought I was going to loose it, but it hasn't gotten any worse and it's been weeks, so either this is the slowest dying plant I've ever seen or it is working on a comeback... Fingers crossed for a comeback because it was a gift and ultra rare in the USA... Possibly the only one in private hands 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selaginella siamensis in the top middle/right, which wasn't showing hardly any iridescence when I got it, but the new growth is... and bottom right corner with some yellow on it is a Microsorum siamense leaf. That plant was small and part of it broke off so not sure any of it will survive. 










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And here we have the big iridescent fern *Elaphoglossum metallicum*, and some Parochetus communis (clover looking stuff), Some random walmart plant I pulled from a viv to replace it with some Parochetus in a viv, and some Florida moss, and some Commelina cuttings. I got 2 of the metallicum, 1 for each end of my 75gal which is about to get a remodel and stocked with mostly iridescent plants. If I can get divisions eventually those will probably go to an empty 55gal I have yet to start on. 










I also got 2 very low growing unnamed species of Selaginella, one of which is supposed to be like a micro version of Selaginella uncinata and iridescent... They did not ship well, and I thought both were a lost cause, but it seems they just managed to hang on and are slowly making a come back. I really really want that micro iridescent Selaginella to do well... I'll use that in place of moss in most places if it does well.


----------



## kromar

Dendro Dave said:


>


hey do you have an ID for this plant? and good luck with the comeback, would be nice to see how she develops


----------



## Dendro Dave

kromar said:


> hey do you have an ID for this plant? and good luck with the comeback, would be nice to see how she develops


No, no idea what that one is. It isn't my pic, I just found that pic on Google images, to show what the lindsaea doryphora (The iridescent one) can look like when it isn't all beat to hell like in my pic


----------



## kromar

Dendro Dave said:


> No, no idea what that one is. It isn't my pic, I just found that pic on Google images, to show what the lindsaea doryphora (The iridescent one) can look like when it isn't all beat to hell like in my pic


aha and i was thinking that it looks quite good for a plant that is supposed to be dying


----------



## Dendro Dave

kromar said:


> aha and i was thinking that it looks quite good for a plant that is supposed to be dying


The one that looks like is dying dead center here...









...I wish it was as in good shape as either of the plants from that Google images pic


----------



## hydrophyte

I just want to bump this thread back up.

I planted another mossery terrarium. This setup uses a single elk antler in a 18" X 36" fish tank. The tree seedlings are a Mexican pine, _Pinus leiophylla_. I have tried a couple of pines in terrariums already with poor results--most species probably need very bright light--but this one supposedly grows in shady, moist canyons, so maybe it will adapt. IN my other mosseries I have mainly used the weedy species that I find growing in lawns--they establish easily in terrariums--but for this display I planted as many of the nice woodland mosses as I could. They include _Rhodobryum, Climacium, Hypnum, Fissidens, Polytrichastrum_ and _Dicranum._










Here it is right after planting. I pulled the moss mats apart to make fingertip-size divisions for planting. They foliage covers about half of the substrate surface. I hope to see pretty complete coverage in about eight weeks.


----------



## Myrmicinae

hydrophyte said:


> I just want to bump this thread back up.
> 
> I planted another mossery terrarium. This setup uses a single elk antler in a 18" X 36" fish tank. The tree seedlings are a Mexican pine, _Pinus leiophylla_. I have tried a couple of pines in terrariums already with poor results--most species probably need very bright light--but this one supposedly grows in shady, moist canyons, so maybe it will adapt. IN my other mosseries I have mainly used the weedy species that I find growing in lawns--they establish easily in terrariums--but for this display I planted as many of the nice woodland mosses as I could. They include _Rhodobryum, Climacium, Hypnum, Fissidens, Polytrichastrum_ and _Dicranum._


What have you found to be the most important factors for successfully growing temperate mosses in enclosed situations?


----------



## hydrophyte

Myrmicinae said:


> What have you found to be the most important factors for successfully growing temperate mosses in enclosed situations?


The most important thing is to use a coarse-grained substrate with very little organic matter. ABG mix does not work. Peat, orchid bark and tree fern just begin to decompose after a short time and take the live mosses with them. This setup has a substrate with a Turface + expanded shale blend on top of a layer of coarse perlite. 

They also need good air circulation, clean water and moderately bright light. Most of them probably won't grow very well in a dart frog viv.


----------



## cam1941

One of my favorites...

Bulbophylum frostii





Anybody know if this new growth (below) is a spike or the beginnings of a new bulb?



​


----------



## Sammie

cam1941 said:


> One of my favorites...
> 
> Anybody know if this new growth (below) is a spike or the beginnings of a new bulb?​




That would be a new bulb emerging​


----------



## cam1941

Thanks… Yeah, wishful thinking I guess


----------



## pdfCrazy

Geogenanthus ciliatus


----------



## hydrophyte

Last night I was admiring some of my potted houseplants. I like to experiment with plants that aren't usually grown in this way. There are a lot of cool collector plants that you can grow as houseplants if you can just shine some extra light on them. Many of them also appreciate being outdoors during the summer.

This is _Bambusa multiplex_ 'Golden Goddess', a semi-dwarf variety. Most bamboos hate to be indoors, but several _Bambusa_ can adapt OK. I really like this bamboo foliage.










Here is a rare collector plant that I had to search for. I have never heard of any other conifer trees with this sort of fine, deep green foliage resembling a _Tsuga_ hemlock that grow well like this, but my potted _Prumnopitys andina_ has been doing very well. This little tree is my current favorite of all my plants. I love it. I think you could train _P. andina_ to be a nice little conical Christmas tree.


----------



## dirtmonkey

hydrophyte said:


> Here is a rare collector plant that I had to search for. I have never heard of any other conifer trees with this sort of fine, deep green foliage resembling a _Tsuga_ hemlock that grow well like this, but my potted _Prumnopitys andina_ has been doing very well. This little tree is my current favorite of all my plants. I love it. I think you could train _P. andina_ to be a nice little conical Christmas tree.


I like it, and especially that I can grow it outdoors here and that it bears edible fruit! Hopefully you don't have to be as paranoid of swallowing the seeds as with the true yew fruits.


----------



## hydrophyte

dirtmonkey said:


> I like it, and especially that I can grow it outdoors here and that it bears edible fruit! Hopefully you don't have to be as paranoid of swallowing the seeds as with the true yew fruits.


Yeah I think I read somewhere that they make wine with the fruit.

Have you seen it for sale in nurseries in your area? Here is where I got mine...

Welcome to THE DESERT NORTHWEST!

They have some other pretty cool plants including other collector conifers.


----------



## dirtmonkey

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah I think I read somewhere that they make wine with the fruit.
> 
> Have you seen it for sale in nurseries in your area? Here is where I got mine...
> 
> Welcome to THE DESERT NORTHWEST!
> 
> They have some other pretty cool plants including other collector conifers.


Hey thanks for that link - looks dangerous to my paycheck. And no, I haven't seen it here that I know of, but I'll be looking now that I'm aware of it. Cistus Nursery here has a lot of subtropical borderline hardy things from around the world.


----------



## hydrophyte

dirtmonkey said:


> Hey thanks for that link - looks dangerous to my paycheck. And no, I haven't seen it here that I know of, but I'll be looking now that I'm aware of it. Cistus Nursery here has a lot of subtropical borderline hardy things from around the world.


Desert Northwest is actually less expensive than similar nurseries, and they shipped me really nice plants. 

Thanks for reminding me about Cistus. I have heard about them before, but never bothered to look up the Website.


----------



## hydrophyte

dirtmonkey said:


> Hey thanks for that link - looks dangerous to my paycheck. And no, I haven't seen it here that I know of, but I'll be looking now that I'm aware of it. Cistus Nursery here has a lot of subtropical borderline hardy things from around the world.


Here's one more nursery from your region that has similar kinds of material including a good number of rare or new plants...

Far Reaches Farm


----------



## skanderson

going to be ordering from that nursery in the spring. really nice stuff there.


----------



## aspidites73

Marcgravia nepenthoides


----------



## dirtmonkey

Plants I no longer grown in terr/vivs: Foliage.
_
Epipremnum pinnatum_ 'Cebu Blue' never looked right in tanks to me, but it makes a beautiful potted scandent desk plant.


----------



## ChrisAZ

Neo. Tigrina I just received. Not in a vivarium yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

^^Probably Tiger Cub. Nice specimen.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here is _Sequoia sempervirens_ along with a few other plants still doing great in this simple woodland terrarium setup. I love this soft conifer foliage. 

Also growing there is a _Goodyera pubescens_, some _Mitchela repens_ and _Coptis trifolia_. These are northern temperate plants, but they have adapted well to terrarium growing and they are nice for representing this kind of habitat.


----------



## Spaff




----------



## hydrophyte

These are native acid bog plants that I am trying out as terrarium foliage. I got all of these as seedling plugs from Reeseville Ridge Nursery.

_Chamaedaphne calyculata_










_Kalmia polifolia_










_Vaccinium oxycoccos_










_Rubus-hispidus_










_Vaccinium macrocarpon_










_Ledum groenlandicum_


----------



## Spaff




----------



## erikm




----------



## soobie

It would be really helpful for newbies (me!) if the photos were labeled.....


----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## Spaff

jmoose said:


>


Is that Bulbophyllum reticulatum?


----------



## jmoose

Spaff said:


> Is that Bulbophyllum reticulatum?


Yes. 
One of two bulbos, along with B. purpureorhachis, refuses to bloom for me.


----------



## Spaff

Be thankful you're keeping B. reticulatum alive. It's one of the tougher to grow species in the genus. Where are you growing the purpureorachis?

All of the African rachis Bulbophyllums (Megaclinium) are exposed to fairly bright conditions in nature. I grow maximum in Cattleya light and give it a slight winter drying. That change usually triggers flowers for people who grow them in more typical Bulbo. conditions (shady and moist).


----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## hydrophyte

Chihuahua pine (_Pinus leiophylla_) seedling.


----------



## jmoose

*Aglaonema pictum tricolor*


----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## hydrophyte

jmoose said:


> *Aglaonema pictum tricolor*


Wow. That's pretty amazing. I had that plant once, but I killed it.


----------



## jmoose




----------



## jmoose




----------



## DJMattz0r

hydrophyte said:


> Wow. That's pretty amazing. I had that plant once, but I killed it.


Bummer!  How did you kill it? Just asking to avoid doing something wrong myself. I just recently learned to cut off the flower so it would continue to grow...


----------



## hydrophyte

DJMattz0r said:


> Bummer!  How did you kill it? Just asking to avoid doing something wrong myself. I just recently learned to cut off the flower so it would continue to grow...


I don't know. It was a cutting that was just starting to root. I have heard that it is touchy. It's not super easy like regular _Aglaonema _is.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here are a few new shots of one of my mossery terrariums.



















All of the green moss that you see in this setup is new growth. This picture shows _Polytrichum_ growing back after transplanting here. I wish I had some more _Polytrichum_. I can't find it right around here. It would be cool to make a whole planting with it. 










Here is a really cool new plant that I am testing out, twinflower (_Linnaea borealis_). I hope it grow.


----------



## jmoose

Spaff said:


> All of the African rachis Bulbophyllums (Megaclinium) are exposed to fairly bright conditions in nature. I grow maximum in Cattleya light and give it a slight winter drying. That change usually triggers flowers for people who grow them in more typical Bulbo. conditions (shady and moist).


Thanks for your tips.

I grow B. purpureorhachis with other Megacliniums, like B. maximum and falcatum, but I have not had any luck with this one.
I am thinking about bringing it to SEPOS Show in Phily to see if I can get advise from the members there.
Maybe it’s not as easy bloomer as maximum and falcatum are?

I think I posted these pics here or “… got blooming?” thread but I really love those bulbos with nice rachis.


----------



## jmoose

DJMattz0r said:


> I just recently learned to cut off the flower so it would continue to grow...


This is very true.
I cut off flower buds before opening up to promote leaf growth.


----------



## soobie

jmoose said:


> I think I posted these pics here or “… got blooming?” thread but I really love those bulbos with nice rachis.


Wow, that's super cool!!


----------



## jmoose

I kind of neglected my first A. pictum tricolor I got from a member here (is Chuck still around?) 
I kept it with way too high humidity and strong sun light and it had only 2 leaves left when I realized (I was in and out of the hospital that time, too). The other leaves turned yellow and melted and dropped...

So I chopped it in to 3 pieces (top with leaves, mid-stem only and one with roots) and planted them in sphagnum moss. Nothing happened for a looooong time but eventually they started shooting some roots, then some leaves. It took additional couple of months for the stem only (mid portion) but finally it has one leaf!










I noticed that they grow well when I grow them as a house plant rather than a vivarium plant. I use plastic water trays to give them a bit of humidity but that’s about it.
It seems to shoot leaves with higher contrast when I grow them dryer.


J.


----------



## cam1941




----------



## MasterOogway

hydrophyte said:


> Here are a few new shots of one of my mossery terrariums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the green moss that you see in this setup is new growth. This picture shows _Polytrichum_ growing back after transplanting here. I wish I had some more _Polytrichum_. I can't find it right around here. It would be cool to make a whole planting with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a really cool new plant that I am testing out, twinflower (_Linnaea borealis_). I hope it grow.


I tried twinflower in a tropical setup, and it did not do well. Let me know how it does for you in more favorable conditions!


----------



## skanderson

a quick couple of pics of some things you don't see in many vivs.




I really like the comparison between the tiny snygonium leaves and the relatively large leaves of the alocasia.


----------



## hydrophyte

This is a growth update for my Mossery setup with the roe deer skull.


----------



## Dblackston

Was trying to ask about the fern with black veins a few posts back. 

First post. Kind of muddled up the quoting the original post


----------



## skanderson

looks like an Asplenium species to me.


----------



## Tivaj

This orchid is blooming...a few of the new spikes turned brown...but this one came through
Can someone id this orchid....got it from Malaysia

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natural_Tank

[/QUOTE]

erikm

You wouldn't have an ID for the mini in the top center would you? The one with what looks like 1/2" leaves.


----------



## baskis

skanderson said:


> a quick couple of pics of some things you don't see in many vivs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the comparison between the tiny snygonium leaves and the relatively large leaves of the alocasia.


How big is this enclosure?! It's amazing!


----------



## skanderson

around 1600g. it is 5 ft high 4 ft front to back and 9 feet long with a 2x3 foot bump out. thanks, steve


----------



## DJMattz0r

Couple grow out trays with goodies 






Neolepisorus truncatus


----------



## Gibbs.JP

Would anyone mind identifying these two plants? I have both in my plant grow out but was never given the names...



Thanks!


----------



## Sammie

The upper one I think is either _Geogenanthus poeppigii_ or _G. undatus_ and the lower one _Syngonium rayii_ or _S. wendlandii_.


----------



## Gibbs.JP

Sammie said:


> The upper one I think is either _Geogenanthus poeppigii_ or _G. undatus_ and the lower one _Syngonium rayii_ or _S. wendlandii_.


Thanks Sammie... I think mine are S poeppigii and S. rayii. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Natural_Tank

I'm sure Marcgravia sintenisii (left) and Marcgravia rectiflora (right) have been posted before. The pictures include a juvenile form of the plant next to the mature form. I really like the veining that they get with age.


----------



## Auri

Masdevallia amplexa- it's been blooming like a mad thing for a month now.


----------



## DJMattz0r

Albo white variegated vanilla orchid


Sinningia leucotricha


----------



## Sammie

_Marcgravia sp._ "Colombia"



_Syngonium sp._ "Peru"


This is a plant I bought as _Marcgravia sp._ "Peru", I'm not sure it's actually a _Marcgravia_ though. Even so, it's a nice, big-ish shingler so I'm not complaining


----------



## Otis

Trichomanes ankersii









Philodendron 'sira mountains' 









Peperomia venezuela 









Gesneriad light silver


----------



## Drteeth

My Sonerila margaritacea foliage with a Haraella odorata flower resting on it.


----------



## phender

Piper sp. with cool pink specks.


----------



## stepheneashia

Those A. pictum tricolor are amazing.. Where could someone find those?


----------



## cam1941

​


----------



## baskis

I always love seeing that liverwort Cam. These are great


----------



## cam1941

Thanks Tanner, def one of my favorites… 





baskis said:


> I always love seeing that liverwort Cam. These are great


----------



## Chlorophile

_Dischidia ovata _at lower left, showing some nice light-stressed color (presumably, given the more shaded leaf areas are green). I think the ruby blush makes for a nice accent and hope it keeps it when I try it in another setup.

For anyone curious, some of the other denizens are: _Peperomia _'Isabella Yellow' (lower center, looking slightly like a golden creeping Jenny in the pic but less so in real life), _Codonanthe devosiana_ 'Paula' (roaming around, medium to yellow-green...incidentally over-lit as it should be, and used to be, a much darker green), _Begonia vankerckhovenii_ (clump next to Dischidia with fine red edges to leaves), and some very, very bleached-out _Peperomia prostrata_ wandering around. Upper right bromeliad is _Neoregelia _'Domino' and lower right is _Neoregelia _['Red Bird' x _pauciflora_], I think. Terete-leaved orchid clump at the base of the dark Neo is _Leptotes bohnkiana_.


----------



## Troutbum14

Trying out some macro shots of new growth in the vivarium.


----------



## GakiShiga

A few leaves in one of the vivariums.






























Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogmanjared

Got a clip on macro lens, so amazing to see Macodes petola like this! I’m in love with this plant.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Syngonium sp from the Choco rainforest


----------



## fishingguy12345

One of my favourite plants: _Episcia_ unsure what species. They grow well when grown epiphytically, and will drape themselves down a background.
They have a lovely iridescent sheen to them.


----------



## GakiShiga

Silver skies









Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Waking in nature

Manuran said:


> Since there is such a successful thread dealing with flowers, I thought a thread on foliage would be great too. Since flowers are so fleeting, a lot of the look of the vivarium relies more on the shape, color and patterns of the plants themselves. Hopefully, this will be a successful thread.
> 
> Here's one to start. The Brazilian Philodendron 'Burle-Marx Fantasy' has always been one of my favorite philos for the terrarium. It has very nice color and pattern and the leaves remain relatively small. Several cuttings grown together will make a great shingle effect. Depending on the intensity of the light, the leaf color can range from green to blue to even slightly purple. On top of that it has some nice intricate markings. It is actually a species that has never been formally named. Supposedly rare in the wild and it is not very common in cultivation too.


Where do you get those rare plants I look everywhere and I cant find any rare species.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Waking in nature said:


> Where do you get those rare plants I look everywhere and I cant find any rare species.


Sent you a message


----------

